# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας >  Εργασία σε Ναυτιλιακό γραφείο (Work in a Shipping office)

## Morgan

Ειναι αληθεια ότι πολλοι απο εμας που αρχισαμε -μετα την σχολη εμποροπλοιαρχων , να ταξιδευουμε σε μικρα η' μεγαλα βαπορια (δεν εχει σημασια) , εχουμε "αποσυρθει" προωρα και τωρα πια παρεχουμε τις υπηρεσιες μας στα γραφεια.

Παλιοτερα ηταν αδιανοητο, αν δεν ειχες φτασει τουλαχιστον στον βαθμο του υποπλοιαρχου μην πω του καπετανιου να δουλευεις εκτος της θαλασσας.
Οι εποχες αλλαξαν, οι οροι εργασιας επισης και φυσικα η μορφωση των στελεχων του εμπορικου ναυτικου θεωρηται υψηλοτερη απο προηγουμενες εποχες.
Ενας σιγουρο πως ρολο εχει παιξει και το κοστος των χαμηλοτερων βαθμων που απασχολουνται στα γραφεια. Π.χ. ενας πλοιαρχος σε εταιρεια με τανκερς παιρνει πανω κατω 4500 Ε τον μηνα.
Ενας αντιστοιχος ανθυποπλοιαρχος με πανεπιστημιακο διπλωμα γυρω στα 3 παρα κατι. Η διαφορα ειναι μεγαλη.

ποσοι απο εσας που εργαζεστε σε γραφεια αυτη την στιγμη ηστε και ναυτικοι, και τι ειδικοτητα?

ειναι σημαντικο να δουμε οτι μια ολοκληρη γενια νεων ναυτικων εχει οδηγηθει εξω απο τα πλοια , και να γνωρισουμε τους λογους.

εγω για να κανω την αρχη ειμαι ανθυποπλοιαρχος, εχω συγκεντρωσει υπηρεσια για γραμματικος (αλλα χλωμο το βλεπω το ΚΕΣΕΝ) και ελπιζω καποια στιγμη να τελειωσω και το πανεπιστημιο.

----------


## efouskayak

Απο την μικρή μου εμπειρία μπορώ να πώ ότι θέσεις ανδρών σε ναυτιλιακές με βοηθητικό χαρακτήρα έχουν καταλάβει γυναίκες και μάλιστα γυναίκες εντελώς εκτός αντικειμένου οι οποίες τα καταφέρνουν τις περισσότερες φορές έχοντας δίπλα τους ανθρώπους που γνωρίζουν αυτό προφανώς γλυτώνει τις εταιρείες από μεγάλο κόστος.

----------


## Morgan

η αληθεια ειναι οτι ΚΑΙ σε εναν σχετικα ανδροκρατουμενο τομεα, οι γυναικες εχουν πλεον πολυ σημαντικη θεση. Οχι μοσο σε βοηθητικες θεσεις αλλα και σε θεσεις με πολλες ευθυνες οπως DPA  η' διευθυντριες σε συγκεκριμενα τμηματα. Ειναι καποια τμηματα ομως δεν παιρνουν αλλαγες καθως απαιτουν μια εμπειρια στην θαλασσα. και εκει μπαινουν οι μικροτεροι βαθμοι αξιωματικων που σιγουρα εχουν αρκετες γνωσεις, μικροτερη εμπειρια ομως , αλλα και αρκετα χαμηλοτερο κοστος.
το σχεδιο ειναι ας πουμε 3 μικροι , 1 πλοιαρχος με μεγαλη εμπειρια (που λειτουργει ως πηγη γνωσης) και 2 γραμματεις (τμημα Operations)...


ti ...eidikothta exeiw esy Efh????

----------


## efouskayak

Spares dep.  8)  μέσα στην μουντζούρααααααααααααα....

----------


## Morgan

στην δικια μου λεγεται Purchasing! εχει 3 αντρες και 2 γυναικες, κανεις ναυτικος...
ειναι ο τυπος του τμηματος....στο ops και στο safety ειναι τιγκα...
γιατι μας αφησες τον κλαδο, δεν μας εχεις πει ακομα..

----------


## efouskayak

Εμείς το είχαμε ξεχωριστά το Purchasing έκανε το supply σε όλα τα επίπεδα αλλα το spares ήταν μέσα στο τεχνικό τμήμα, το τμήμα τον ανταλλακτικών απαρτιζόταν από 1 άτομο (την αφεντειά μου) και αναφερόμουν στον Δ/ντή του τεχνικού για εγκρίσεις... τώρα μπορώ να σου πώ ιστορίες απείρου κάλους με πιστόνια και κύλινδρους που δεν ήξερα ούτε τι σχήμα έχουν  8O  

Σας άφησα γιατί έπρεπε να κάνω την επιλογή μου ή στην συγκεκριμένη δουλειά χωρίς ωράριο με οικογένεια ή στην τράπεζα με ωράριο και οικογένεια...  :?:

----------


## Morgan

θες να πεις οτι εγω δεν θα κανω οικογενεια? δεν θα εχω Μπουμπου να παιζω??????

και γω ειναι πραγματα που δεν ξερω ακομα.
το κομματι της δουλεις σου τοτε, ειχε να κανει αποκλειστικα ας πουμε με "αριθμους"?? η' ειχε να κανει και με αλλα πρακτικα προβληματακια?

----------


## efouskayak

Θα κάνεις Morgan θα κάνεις απλώς για την γυναίκα είναι πιο δύσκολο είναι άλλες οι απαιτήσεις. 

Στο τσακίρ κέφι κατέβαινα μηχανοστάσιο  :!:  :!:   :Very Happy:  όχι είχε να κάνει με κωδικούς δουλεύαμε ένα πρόγραμμα που δεν χρειαζόταν να είσαι και μηχανικός για να το δουλέψεις όμως για παράδειγμα σου λένε οτι καιγόμαστε και πρέπει να πάνε κύλινδροι κύριας μηχανής στο τάδε λιμάνι και λές μέσα στην τρελή χαρά ''Ας τα στείλουμε με dhl'' εεεε κατάλαβαίνεις ....

----------


## Morgan

αν και δεν εχω μαθει ακομα αν εχω εδω μεσα συναδελφους που εργαζονται σε ναυτιλιακες, το παρων τοπικ το ανοιγω με σκοπο οταν χρειαστει καποιος , να ζητησει πληροφοριες για το πως μπορει να μπει σε μια εταιρεια για δουλεια, πως να ειναι το cv  του, τι απαιτειται απο τους εργοδοτες, που δινουν σημασια και παει λεγοντας.

επειδη ειμαι ηδη σε μεγαλη εταιρεια και εχω περασει και απο κανα δυο αλλες, νομιζω οτι θα μπορουσα να βοηθησω σχετικα με συμβουλες για τις συνεντευξεις, να ενημερωσω για το κλιμα που επικρατει και γενικα να δωσω πληροφοριες που ισως φανουν χρησιμες.

παιδια εχω περασει αρκετες συνεντευξεις, εχω φτιαξει/αλλαξει το βιογραφικο μου περισσοτερες και θα την βρουμε την ακρη... αντε να βλεπω..

στην διαθεση σας για ερωτησεις  ,Morgan

----------


## triad

ΣΠΟΥΔΑΖΩ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΑΠΕΙ-Κ ΦΕΤΟΣ ΘΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΩ-ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ!ΕΧΩ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΨΕΙ ΓΙΑ 20 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΜΕ Δ/Ξ ΜΕΣΩ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΤΜΗΜΑΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ ΣΕ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΟ, ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΦΗΣΩ ΕΝΑ ΜΑΘΗΜΑ, ΩΣΤΕ ΑΝ ΠΑΩ ΚΑΠΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ, ΝΑ ΜΗ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΥΝ "ΠΡΟΤΙΜΟΥΜΕ ΑΠΟ ΚΟΛΛΕΓΙΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕ ΘΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ 18% ΠΟΥ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΔΩΣΟΥΜΕ ΛΟΓΩ ΠΤΥΧΙΟΥ, ΠΟΣΟ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙς ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ".ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΛΕΩ ΕΤΣΙ, ΤΟ ΑΚΟΥΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΓΝΩΣΤΟ, ΑΠΟΦΟΙΤΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΟΥ ΠΑΠΕΙ. ΤΙ ΛΕΣ?ΚΑΜΙΑ ΑΛΛΗ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΗ?ΠΧ ΚΑΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΕΞΩ Η ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ?ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΤΕΡΩΝ

----------


## Morgan

καλως ηρθες στην παρεα μας συναδελφε...
πολλα παιδια ειναι στην δικη σου περιπτωση, πες μου κατι εχεις τελειωσει στρατιωτικο...? για βοηθησε , και πες μου και την ηλικια σου (σορρυ αν ακουγομαι σαν την Βεφα αλλα πρεπει να μαθω)..

*μεχρι τοτε κοιτα τα παρακατω....*

Το οτι εχεις ταξιδεψει με δ/ξ εστω αυτες τις λιγες μερες , ειναι θετικο και πρεπει να το χεις σε περιοπτη θεση στο βιογραφικο σου. Αυτα τα προγραμματα προσφερουν τουλαχιστον μια ιδεα για το τι σημαινει βαπορι. Μην ξεχνας οτι πολυ  κοσμος που δουλευει σε γραφεια (brokers/charterers κτλ) , δεν εχει δει παρα μονο σε φωτογραφιες τι ειναι η "γεφυρα" η' το "ακομοδεσιο" και παει λεγοντας. Ουσιαστικα ομως* μην περιμενεις το γεγονος αυτο απο μονο του να κρινει το αν θα σε προσλαβουν σε μια εταιρεια. Ειναι απλα ενα συν.*

*Αυτο που πρεπει να τονισεις στο βιογραφικο* ειναι -μαζι με το ταξιδακι- και τις   *σπουδες σου* αφου δεν εχεις αλλη εργασιακη εμπειρια.

Μου κανει εντυπωση που δεν εχεις συμμετεχει ως τωρα και στα προγραμματα πρακτικης που οργανωνει το ΠΑΠΕΙ, θα σε βοηθουσαν να αποκτησεις τις γνωριμιες που χρειαζεσαι και αν με τις ικανοτητες σου τους εδειχνες πως αξιζες, τοτε ειχες σοβαρες πιθανοτητες να σε κρατησουν. Ακομα ειναι προσθετη εργασιακη εμπειρια πoυ γεμιζει γραμμες στο βιογραφικο σου. Θα μου πεις τωρα πως αν δουλευες παραλληλα με τις σπουδες να μην τελειωνες συντομα το πανεπιστημιο...οκ σωστο και αυτο, αλλα.....τωρα εχεις φτασει στο ευτυχες τελος (τυχερουλη)!!!!

*Κανεις δεν προκειται να σου πει οτι προτιμαει κατι αλλο απο σενα*. 

Αν ο εργοδοτης δεν θελει να σε προσλαβει υπαρχουν* 3* και μονο τρεις ιστοριες που θα σου πει : *α. δεν εχεις εμπειρια η' β. δεν εχεις τελειωσει σπουδες η' γ. δεν εχεις τελειωσει στρατιωτικο.* 

Το* ΠΑΠΕΙ* *ΜΕΤΡΑΕΙ* , ειναι κλειδι και *ΔΕΝ* υπαρχει συγκριση μεταξυ αυτου και "κολλεγιων" παρα μονο σε χαμηλομισθες ετσι και αλλιως θεσεις (και ο εργοδοτης δεν θελει να σε "χαραμισει" εκει).

Ο αποφοιτος ΠΑΠΕΙ (οχι ναυτικος) μπορει να δουλεψει *ΚΑΙ* σε θεσεις κλειδια ενω τα αλλα παιδια  συνηθως οχι, μην το ξεχνας.

Παμε...

Η γ. περιπτωση διορθωνεται αν η αναβολη σου ληγει καιρο μετα, και να μην απογοητευτεις αν στο χρησιμοποιουν σαν δικαιολογια αρκετοι . Η αληθεια ειναι οτι απλα δεν θελουν ετσι και αλλιως να σε παρουν. Εσυ πρεπει να "χυπας" με πολλα βιογραφικα σε οσες περισσοτερες εταιρειες μπορεις μεσω εμαιλ και *Υποψην Γραφειου προσωπικου και Διευθυντη του τμηματος που σε ενδιαφερει.* Θα χτυπας εως οτου βρεθει καποια εταιρεια που της κανεις και *ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΝΑΓΚΗ να καλυψει συγκεκριμενη θεση με συγκεκριμενο ατομο. ΕΣΕΝΑ!* Επειδη ερωτηση θα παιξει σχετικα με τον στρατο, δειξε οτι εισαι ανετος και δωσε τους να καταλαβουν οτι κοιτας μπροστα και πως θες να κανεις πραγματα ωστε να τους φανεις χρησιμος κτλ΄κτλ.

*Στις περιπτωσεις α. και β.* και χωρις να ξερω αν εχεις σκεφτει ΤΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ θες να κανεις, πρεπει να σε προειδοποιησω οτι τα χρηματα που θα παρεις αρχικα δεν θα ειναι αρκετα. 
*Μαλλον θα ειναι λιγα.* Αυτος ειναι καλος λογος για να σε προσλαβουν. _Αλλωστε οπως ειναι γνωστο , συνηθως τον καλο μισθο τον παιρνεις με την δευτερη η' τριτη δουλεια σου._ Αυτο να θυμασαι και να μην πεσεις στην παγιδα να εγκλωβιστεις σε μια δουλεια. Στην πρωτη φορα απλα, παιρνεις την εμπειρια που χρειαζεσαι _(γραφεις γραμμες στο  cv σου)_.Ασε που υπαρχει πιθανοτητα, μεχρι να βρεις αυτο που σου αρεσει να αλλαξεις ετσι και αλλιως δυο γραφεια. Δεν γεννηθηκαμε ολοι , να ξερουμε τι μας γινεται!

*Οπως και να εχει η γνωμη μου ειναι πως αν μπορεις, ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΕ το ΠΑΠΕΙ και αρχισε απο τωρα να στελνεις βιογραφικα αναφεροντας "Τελειοφοιτος Πα. Πει." (ειναι τρελλο "δολωμα" και μεγαλο ΣΥΝ) .* 

*Αλλα αρχισε απο τωρα*. Ετσι οταν πια θα σε εχουν καλεσει για interviews η' ακομα προσλαβει στην δουλεια τους εσυ θα παιρνεις πτυχιο. 

Το βασικοτερο λοιπον ειναι να μην χανεις χρονο και να αρχιζεις να στελνεις εμαιλ απο τωρα. Αν σε παρουν και δεις οτι η δουλεια δεν σου επιτρεπει να εισαι πολυ προσηλωμενος/η στα μαθηματα σου, μην μασας...ο σκοπος που ειναι να μπεις στην εταιρεια εχει πιαστει. Το πανεπιστημιο , ιδιαιτερα με ενα-δυο μαθηματα, τελειωνει ευκολα. 

Λογικα θα περασεις αρκετες συνεντευξεις μεχρι να σε διαλεξουν, αλλα μην απογοητευτεις, σε ενα σημειο θα σου γινουν "ρουτινα" και δεν θα αγχωνεσαι. Για αυτο το τον λογο σου λεω να κινηθεις *εγκαιρα.*

Προσεχε στις συνεντευξεις να μην εισαι πολυ "χαι-χουι" αλλα μετρημενος (οχι "υποτακτικος") και να θυμασαι οτι *πρεπει να λες λιγα λογια και να εισαι ο εαυτος σου*. Απλα....(στειλε pm για τετοιες λεπτομερειες - όλα τα αλλα τα συζηταμε για ολους ανοιχτα)..

*Κλεινω και τα κανω σουμα:*

α. ετοιμο βιογραφικο

β.αρχισε να στελνεις συνεχεια απο ΤΩΡΑ , μην περιμενεις να τελειωσεις

γ.Περνα συνεντευξεις και κανε follow up με  reminders στα CV σου οπου δεν σου εχουν απαντησει εστω αρνητικα (1 φορα τις 15 μερες , ιδιατερα αν απαντας σε αγγελια),

δ.μην περιμενεις να διαβασεις μονο τις αγγελιες στην "Ν"...στελνε σε ολες τις εταιρειες αναξαρτητα απο το αν ζητανε (εγω ετσι μπηκα σε ολες τις δουλειες και στην "καλη" τελευταια που ειμαι 3 1/2 χρονια)..

ε. *τελειωσε το πανεπιστημιο παραλληλα με την αποστολη βιογραφικων* η' ακομα και την εργασια και κοιτα μηπως κανεις μερικα σεμιναρια (χωρις ουσια αλλα ειπαμε "γραμμες στο βιογραφικο"...)

στ*.καθυστερησε το φανταριλικι* -αν εισαι υποχρεως- ωστε να εχεις αποκτησει την μεγαλυτερη δυνατη εμπειρια ως τοτε και τα κονε μεσα στην εταιρεια που θα εξασφαλισουν την απασχοληση σου ολη την διαρκεια του στρατιωτικου καθως και την επαναπροσληψη σου.

η. μην απογοητευτεις και μην τα παρατησεις, να εισαι ανοιχτος σε αλλαγες και μην κολλας. 

θ. εχε στο νου σου οτι καποια τμηματα σε ναυτιλιακες ειναι *ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΜΕΝΑ* απο μια κατηγορια υποψηφιων, γιατι απλα καλυπτονται απο συγκεκριμενες ειδικοτητες.


παραμενω στην διαθεση σου

----------


## triad

ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για τις πληροφοριες!Απο στρατο δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, είναι τακτοποιημένο. Όσο για σεμιναρια, εχω κανει 3,4( όπως επίδραση ευρώ στη ναυλαγορά,-με τα ανάλογα πιστοποιητικά, ενώ εχω 2 εργασίες σε αυτό το εξάμηνο σε επίπεδο πτυχιακής( το ένα operations research στην ακτοπλοία). Ευχαριστω και παλι για τη γρήγορη απάντηση και τις πληροφορίες. θα τα πούμε σύντομα, καλα ταξίδια!!!

----------


## Morgan

να τα αναφερεις στο βιογραφικο σου οπωσδηποτε. 
την σειρα που θα τα βαλεις θα καθορισει το αν θες να δουλεψεις σε ακτοπλοια η' σε ποντοπορο ναυτιλια (γραφειο παντα).

----------


## lamainmusain

καλα μια ερωτηση?3000Ε ανθιποπλοιαρχος στην ξηρα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!αποκλειεται!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!Εγω εχω γνωστο και ζητημα ειναι να παρνει 1000Ε

----------


## chrb

Να ρωτήσω και εγώ κάτι , γιατί μόλις σήμερα βρήκα το site.Ένας καπετάνιος σε τάνκερς παρνει μόνο 4500 χιλιάδες; Σε ένα cd του ΥΕΝ σχετικά με τις σχολές εμπορικού ναυτικού λέει πως ο μισθός πλοιάρχου είναι 7.400! Είναι ανάλογα με την εταιρία;

----------


## efouskayak

Απο εταιρεία σε εταιρεία διαφέρουν οι μισθοί ... σε όλους τους τομείς είναι φυσικό μια ναυτιλιακή που έχει 3 βαπόρια να πληρώνει διαφορετικά απο μία που έχει 30 :roll:

----------


## Morgan

> Να ρωτήσω και εγώ κάτι , γιατί μόλις σήμερα βρήκα το site.Ένας καπετάνιος σε τάνκερς παρνει μόνο 4500 χιλιάδες; Σε ένα cd του ΥΕΝ σχετικά με τις σχολές εμπορικού ναυτικού λέει πως ο μισθός πλοιάρχου είναι 7.400! Είναι ανάλογα με την εταιρία;


καλημερα! κοιτα στο αλλο φορουμ "Μπουσουλας-Το επαγγελμα"
σου απανταω αναλυτικα

----------


## Morgan

> καλα μια ερωτηση?3000Ε ανθιποπλοιαρχος στην ξηρα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!αποκλειεται!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!Εγω εχω γνωστο και ζητημα ειναι να παρνει 1000Ε


το τι μισθο παιρνεις ειναι συναρτηση α.εταιρειας β.προσθετων προσοντων γ. θεσης που παιρνεις στην εταιρεια κτλ.Και μιλαμε παντα για εταιρεια με δεξαμενοπλοια.

οι καλυτεροι μισθοι οπως ειναι λογικο υπαρχουν οταν εχεις ενα πτυχιο πανεπιστημιου, και δουλευεις σε μεγαλη εταιρεια ή σε καλο τμημα (πχ operations/safety + quality).

ο βοηθος Operations (ανθυποπλοιαρχος με πανεπιστημιο) παιρνει γυρω στα 1300-1400 Ε.
*Operator* ανθυποπλοιαρχος με πανεπιστημιο γυρω στα 2500-3200 Ε *αναλογα την εταιρεια* και τον προισταμενο.
ανθυποπλοιαρχος που εργαζεται σε "μη-ναυτικο" τμημα (πχ purchasing )μπορει να αρχισει με *700 Ε* και να κολλησει εκει.

_ που εργαζεται ο φιλος σου, σε τι τμημα..?_

----------


## Morgan

επειδη ειχα αυτη την συζητηση και με την Στελλα...διευκρινιζω πως μιλαω για θεση Operator και μονο, αυτος ο μισθος.
Μην παρεξηγηθουμε.
με την πρωτη ευκαρια, θα μαθουμε τι θεση εχει ο αλλος συναδελφος και θα συζητησουμε παραπανω.

----------


## Stella

Καλημερα. Εξαρτάται πάντα από την εταιρεία και τα προσόντα που έχεις για να πετύχεις έναν καλό μισθό. Σίγουρα όμως στο Operations μιας Ναυτιλιακής εταιρείας που είναι ένα από τα σημαντικότερα τμήματα οι μισθοί είναι πάρα πολυ καλοί.

----------


## lamainmusain

Adelfoi Nautikoi Xairetai,

             Opos grafo ligo poio pano to paidi auto einai gnostos ksi oxi filos gia na csero ti akrivos ginetai.Ta mona pou xsero akrivos einai oti douleuei stin blue star ferries,exei teleiosei tin akadimia emporikou nautikou kai telos ta mona taxsidia pou exei kanei einai ta ekpedeutika tou taxsidia(auta pou sou epivalei h sxoli).
             Tha hthela na kano kai mia erotisi.Grafete oti etsi kai o anthipoploiarxos exei panepistimiako diploma.Kala pos ginetai auto?

                                                                           Euxaristo poli.

----------


## Morgan

> Adelfoi Nautikoi Xairetai,
> 
>              Opos grafo ligo poio pano to paidi auto einai gnostos ksi oxi filos gia na csero ti akrivos ginetai.Ta mona pou xsero akrivos einai oti douleuei stin blue star ferries,exei teleiosei tin akadimia emporikou nautikou kai telos ta mona taxsidia pou exei kanei einai ta ekpedeutika tou taxsidia(auta pou sou epivalei h sxoli).
>              Tha hthela na kano kai mia erotisi.Grafete oti etsi kai o anthipoploiarxos exei panepistimiako diploma.Kala pos ginetai auto?
> 
>                                                                            Euxaristo poli.


γεια σου και παλι συναδελφε. 

ακριβως αυτο που λες ηταν το δικο μου "point" (που λεμε και στα ελληνικα!!  :wink:  ). και τωρα τα πραγματα μπηκαν στην θεση τους.
οτι που περιγραφεις ειναι διαφορετικο με τις θεσεις  που αναφερομαι εγω και σε αυτη την συζητηση αλλα και σε αλλες.
για την θεση που αναφερεις, ισως ειναι πολλα και τα 700-800 ευρω το μηνα!
οι μισθοι σε γραφεια και σε πλοια δεν συγκρινονται μεταξυ φορτηγων/δεξαμενοπλοιων και ποσταλιων! καμμια σχεση.


*για το διπλωμα...
μολις τελειωσεις την σχολη ΑΕΝ/ΑΔΣΕΝ εχεις δυνατοτητα να δωσεις εξετασεις κατατακτηριες (πανελλαδικου τυπου)  και να εισαχθεις σε ΑΕΙ της προτιμησης σου.
αρα μετα απο 2 + μισο χρονια αποκτας και το πανεπιστημιακο χαρτακι....*

υ.γ. μου αρεσει που υπαρχει ενδιαφερον, ελπιζω να συνεχισουμε ετσι.

----------


## Morgan

http://www.naytilia.gr/modules.php?n...iewtopic&t=395

H ervthsh toy k_chris metaferthike sto parapanv link.

----------


## k_chris

Morgan exw sthlei edw kai kairo mail sto PA.PEI alla mallon eprepe na to balw se mpoykali kai na to rixw sto 8ermaiko....
isws evrhske to dromo toy kai eperna ki egw apanthsh  
alla mhpws xereis gia tis katatakthries s' ayto to idryma?
(ma8hmata, hmeromhnies, ex.foithsh ktl)

----------


## Morgan

http://www.hxos-frontistirio.gr/

δεν ρωταγες εδω να τελειωνες???
για να δωσεις κατατακτηριες εχεις 3 μαθηματα (λες να ξεχασα κατι???)
μαθηματικα
θεωρητικη οικονομικη (κατι τετοιο)
οικονομικη των επιχειρησεων

καλο ειναι να πας φροντιστηριο γιατι εχεις 99,9% επιτυχια.
το κοστος σε τσιμπαει αλλα οκ....

τα χαρτια τα κανεις γυρω στον Σεπτ-Οκτ και εξετασεις δινεις γυρω στον Νοε-Δεκ...τα αποτελεσματα τελη Γεναρη, αρχες Φεβρουαριου.
Παρε τηλ τον Ηχο ASAP (εκει πηγα εγω)  και καλη τυχη.

Το ΠΑΠΕΙ δεν θα σου απαντησει , αλλα θα σε φροντισει οταν με το καλο μπεις.
Εχουν ιδιαιτερη συμπαθεια σε εμας...χωρις πλακα


μπαινεις 4 εξαμηνο και χρωστας του 3ου. Συνολικα 8 εξαμηνα...

----------


## k_chris

Εχουν ιδιαιτερη συμπαθεια σε εμας...χωρις πλακα

giati mas sympa8oun?
de vgalane perisy kati paidia apofoitous AEN meta apo 1-2 xronia foithshs giati den eixane dikaiwma "metaptyxiakou"?

----------


## Morgan

> Εχουν ιδιαιτερη συμπαθεια σε εμας...χωρις πλακα
> 
> giati mas sympa8oun?
> de vgalane perisy kati paidia apofoitous AEN meta apo 1-2 xronia foithshs giati den eixane dikaiwma "metaptyxiakou"?


ετερον εκατερον και δεν εβγαλαν ΜΟΝΟ εμας!

τα πραγματα δεν ειναι ετσι , καθολου.Δεν νομιζω να διωξαν οσους σπουδαζαν ηδη, αλλα στερησαν το δικαιωμα σε μελλοντικους ημων και αλλων.
και εδω που τα λεμε α.οταν ο ιδιος ο στρατος και το κρατος δεν σε αναγνωριζουν ως ΑΝΩΤΑΤΗ σχολη αλλα σαν κατι.....ξερω γω! γιατι απαιτουμε το ΠΑΠΕΙ να διαφερει?
β.τελειωσε το ΠΑΠΕΙ & το μπατσελορ και τα μαστερ τα κανεις αλλου...σιγα μην αγχωθεις
γ.οι καθηγητες και οι διοικητικοι υπαλληλοι δεν εχουν συχνα σχεση με τους Πρυτανεις και τους "αρχηγους"...

Πιστεψε με θα χεις διαφορετικη αντιμετωπιση

----------


## k_chris

[quote="Morgan"]


> και εδω που τα λεμε α.οταν ο ιδιος ο στρατος και το κρατος δεν σε αναγνωριζουν ως ΑΝΩΤΑΤΗ σχολη αλλα σαν κατι.....ξερω γω! γιατι απαιτουμε το ΠΑΠΕΙ να διαφερει?


Anhkoume stis periferiakes yphresies tou YEN. sthn katataxh eimaste xekramastoi mazi me kati sxoles kommwtikhs an 8ymamai kala!

as perimenoume to nomosxedio na doume kai kati mou leei pws 8a psifis8ei kalokairi.

----------


## Morgan

απο υποσχεσεις και νομοσχεδια , οι ΑΔΣΕΝ, ΑΕΝ και οπως αλλιως θες να τις πεις εχουν χορτασει, μαζι και οι σπουδαστες τους.

Κοιτα εσυ τι θα κανεις .
Παρε τηλεφωνακι να μαθεις το κοστος και λεπτομερειες για κατατακτηριες και πες και εδω να μαθαινουν και οι υπολοιποι.

----------


## triad

> Εχουν ιδιαιτερη συμπαθεια σε εμας...χωρις πλακα
> 
> giati mas sympa8oun?
> de vgalane perisy kati paidia apofoitous AEN meta apo 1-2 xronia foithshs giati den eixane dikaiwma "metaptyxiakou"?


ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΥΤΟ? ΔΕ ΛΕΣ ΟΤΙ ΤΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΣΑΝΕ ΤΑ ΔΙΔΑΚΤΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΣΤΑ ΧΕΡΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ?ΑΠΟ ΟΣΟ ΞΕΡΩ ΗΤΑΝ ΣΤΑ ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΡΙΑ, ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΜΑΘΕΙ ΝΕΟΤΕΡΑ.ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΙ "ΑΦΟΡΜΗ" ΓΙΑ ΠΕΡΑΙΤΕΡΩ ΕΞΕΛΙΞΕΙΣ(Κ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΤΟΥ ΤΜΗΜΑΤΟΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ Κ ΓΩ, ΓΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΑ ΜΕ ΠΜ, ΜΗ ΔΥΣΦΗΜΕΙΤΑΙ ΤΟ ΤΜΗΜΑ ΑΠΟ ΟΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΒΓΟΥΜΕ-ΣΥΝΤΟΜΑ ΕΛΠΙΖΩ-ΟΧΙ ΟΤΙ ΔΕ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΟΥΝ, ΕΤΣΙ?)

----------


## Morgan

"ΑΦΟΡΜΗ" οπως το λες! δεν ηταν στοχος οι ναυτικοι-σπουδαστες!
αστε που αλλο το ΜΕΤΑΠΤΥΧΙΑΚΟ και αλλο το κανονικο κομματι του ΠΑΠΕΙ.

ευτυχως (ή δυστυχως) οι καθηγητες (οι περισσοτεροι) και η γραμματεια στους ναυτικους-σπουδαστες ειναι αρκετα ελαστικοι/η

----------


## triad

αστε που αλλο το ΜΕΤΑΠΤΥΧΙΑΚΟ και αλλο το κανονικο κομματι του ΠΑΠΕΙ.

ΑΛΛΟ ΤΟ ΜΕΤΑΠΤΥΧΙΑΚΟ Κ ΑΛΛΟ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΟ?ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΠΟ ΔΙΚΟΥΣ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΞΕΡΩ, Ο,ΤΙ ΚΑΝΑΜΕ ΣΤΟ ΠΡΟΠΤΥΧΙΑΚΟ , ΚΑΝΟΥΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΜΕΤΑΠΤΥΧΙΑΚΟ. ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΝ ΕΝΝΟΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ

----------


## Morgan

θεωρητικα και πρακτικα ειναι διαφορετικα τμηματα το ΠΡΟ και το ΜΕΤΑ πτυχιακο , οπως σε ολα τα πανεπιστημια.
δεν αναφερομαι στο περιεχομενο σπουδων.


απο προσωπικη εμπειρια επαναλαμβανω πως ευτυχως (ή δυστυχως) οι καθηγητες (οι περισσοτεροι) και η γραμματεια στους ναυτικους-σπουδαστες ειναι αρκετα ελαστικοι/η

----------


## k_chris

KATA TH GNWMH SAS POIES EIDIKOTHTES EXOUN ZHTHSH AYTO TON KAIRO KAI POIA H EKTIMHSH SAS GIA TO MELLON?

----------


## triad

> KATA TH GNWMH SAS POIES EIDIKOTHTES EXOUN ZHTHSH AYTO TON KAIRO KAI POIA H EKTIMHSH SAS GIA TO MELLON?


ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ. ΠΑΝΩ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΝΑ ΑΚΟΥΣΩ ΤΗ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΟΠΟΙΟΥ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΓΟΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΔΩΣΕΙ ΚΑΤΕΥΘΥΝΣΕΙΣ

----------


## Morgan

Παιδες καλημερα!
Αυτο το κομματι της συζητησης αναφερεται σε ποσους/ποιoυς ναυτικους εχουμε που εργαζονται σε ναυτιλιακα γραφεια.
Αρα για να καταλαβω, μιλαμε ποιες ειδικοτητες ναυτικων εχουν ζητηση για εργασια εξω...ή κατι αλλο? 

Triad πες μου εσυ τι εννοεις και τι συζηταμε και με τον k_chris
(Αν ειναι "κατι αλλο θα πρεπει να σε μετακινησω  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:  και ξερω οτι εχεις αδυμναμια σε αυτα)

----------


## triad

> Παιδες καλημερα!
> Αυτο το κομματι της συζητησης αναφερεται σε ποσους/ποιoυς ναυτικους εχουμε που εργαζονται σε ναυτιλιακα γραφεια.
> Αρα για να καταλαβω, μιλαμε ποιες ειδικοτητες ναυτικων εχουν ζητηση για εργασια εξω...ή κατι αλλο? 
> 
> Triad πες μου εσυ τι εννοεις και τι συζηταμε και με τον k_chris
> (Αν ειναι "κατι αλλο θα πρεπει να σε μετακινησω  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:  και ξερω οτι εχεις αδυμναμια σε αυτα)


ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ. ΕΓΩ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΟΜΑΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ.ΤΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΖΗΤΑΕΙ Η ΑΓΟΡΑ ΣΤΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ?(ΑΛΛΑ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝ ΑΡΧΙΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΒΟΛΤΕΣ ΠΑΛΙ, ΑΣΤΟ) :wink:   :Smile:

----------


## Morgan

:lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 


στην ΓΕΝΙΚΗ σου ερωτηση απαντω :  Στελεχη με την καταλληλη επιμορφωση. Χθες το βραδυ ειχα αυτη ακριβως την συζητηση και μου τονισαν αυτο το πραγμα. Στελεχη μορφωμενα, με ανοιχτο μυαλο και ετοιμα να προσαρμοστουν και να εργαστουν στις διαρκως μεταβαλλομενες συνθηκες της Ναυτιλιας.

Για τους ναυτικους, πιστευω Ανθ/οι ή Υπο/χοι με ενα καλο δυνατο πανεπιστημιακο χαρτι εχουν πολλες προοπτικες εστω και αν αρχιζουν απο χαμηλα.

----------


## triad

> :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 
> 
> 
> στην ΓΕΝΙΚΗ σου ερωτηση απαντω :  Στελεχη με την καταλληλη επιμορφωση. Χθες το βραδυ ειχα αυτη ακριβως την συζητηση και μου τονισαν αυτο το πραγμα. Στελεχη μορφωμενα, με ανοιχτο μυαλο και ετοιμα να προσαρμοστουν και να εργαστουν στις διαρκως μεταβαλλομενες συνθηκες της Ναυτιλιας.
> 
> Για τους ναυτικους, πιστευω Ανθ/οι ή Υπο/χοι με ενα καλο δυνατο πανεπιστημιακο χαρτι εχουν πολλες προοπτικες εστω και αν αρχιζουν απο χαμηλα.


ΠΑΡΑΒΛΕΠΩ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΕΛΩΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΑ.ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΠΙΟ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΕΣ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ:ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ ΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ?ΜΟΥ ΛΕΝΕ ΜΟΝΟ ΛΟΓΙΣΤΗΡΙΟ ΚΑΙ CLAIMS.ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΟΜΑΙ ΣΕ OPERATIONS, ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΙΔΙΚΗ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ.ΑΛΛΑ ΓΕΝΙΚΟΤΕΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΑ ΛΕΝΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΜΑΥΡΑ.ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΑΠΟΦΟΙΤΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΙΛΑΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΕΡΕΥΝΑ ΑΠΟΦΟΙΤΩΝ, ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ.
Υ.Γ.ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΑΛΛΑΞΑΜΕ ΓΕΙΤΟΝΙΑ...

----------


## Morgan

> ΠΑΡΑΒΛΕΠΩ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΕΛΩΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΑ.ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΠΙΟ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΕΣ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ:ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ ΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ?ΜΟΥ ΛΕΝΕ ΜΟΝΟ ΛΟΓΙΣΤΗΡΙΟ ΚΑΙ CLAIMS.ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΟΜΑΙ ΣΕ OPERATIONS, ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΙΔΙΚΗ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ.ΑΛΛΑ ΓΕΝΙΚΟΤΕΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΑ ΛΕΝΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΜΑΥΡΑ.ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΑΠΟΦΟΙΤΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΙΛΑΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΕΡΕΥΝΑ ΑΠΟΦΟΙΤΩΝ, ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ.
> Υ.Γ.ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΑΛΛΑΞΑΜΕ ΓΕΙΤΟΝΙΑ...


Μην με ευχαριστεις, γιατι η κουβεντα ανοιξε και πρεπει να μπει στα σωστα   8) 

Για τις γυναικες στα γραφεια ειναι καπως περιεργα & δυσκολα τα πραγματα. Νομιζω οπως σου χω πει και αλλου οτι στοχος καθε αποφοιτου και αποφοιτης θα πρεπει να ειναι καποια στιγμη η εργασια σε ΝΕ.
Το προβλημα δημιουργειται (παντα μεταφερω προσωπικες αποψεις) οταν ψαχνοντας, χωθεις καπου και κολλησεις τελικα εκει , μη δοκιμαζοντας να βρεις το κατι αλλο, το κατι παραπανω.
Για τμηματα σαν το Οperation  αστο , αν θες υπευθυνη θεση. Υπαρχουν ομως θεσεις βοηθου που παιζουν ακομα και σε ενα τοσο εξειδικευμενο τμημα.

Τμηματα που μια γυναικα μπορει καταρχας να μπει ειναι το Λογιστηριο , Το Freight and Collection , το Safety Quality , καποιες εταιρειες εχουν γυναικες DPA, assistant σε ops & technical depts , legal & insurance.... 
μετα υπαρχουν ολες οι θεσεις γραμματειακης υποστηριξης αλλα αυτο δεν ειναι για αποφοιτους ΠΑΠΕΙ.
Το θεμα ειναι οτι αν ψαξεις πιστευω θα βρεις. Ειναι δυσκολα, αλλα για ολους.
Ειναι δυσκολα για ολους τους αποφοιτους , αλλα θελει πολυ επιμονη . Και οταν λεμε για επιμονη μιλαμε για μεγαλη επιμονη και υπομονη!
Μην απογοητευεσαι και μην βαλτωνεις αν καποια στιγμη νοιωσεις οτι κουραστηκες.

Τα ΚΑΛΑ σεμιναρια και courses  ειναι must.

----------


## Morgan

http://www.naytilia.gr/modules.php?n...ic&p=3753#3753

 :wink:  :wink: 
αλλαξαμε αλλα τωρα  :wink:  :wink:


μολις μπει ο κ_chris  μιλαμε εδω για τους ναυτικους.

----------


## triad

> http://www.naytilia.gr/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&p=3753#3753
> 
>  :wink:  :wink: 
> αλλαξαμε αλλα τωρα  :wink:  :wink:
> 
> 
> μολις μπει ο κ_chris  μιλαμε εδω για τους ναυτικους.


ΚΑΛΑ ΜΕΙΝΕΤΕ ΕΣΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΠΕΙΤΕ  ΤΑ ΔΙΚΑ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΩ ΦΕΥΓΩ... :arrow:

----------


## triad

Μην με ευχαριστεις, γιατι η κουβεντα ανοιξε και πρεπει να μπει στα σωστα   8) 
ΑΜΕΣΩΣ ΝΑ ΕΠΙΒΑΛΛΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΤΑΞΗ ΕΣΥ :wink:

----------


## Morgan

8O  8O  :lol:  :lol:  8O  8O  :arrow:  :arrow:

----------


## triad

Για τις γυναικες στα γραφεια ειναι καπως περιεργα & δυσκολα τα πραγματα. ..

ΓΙΑ ΛΟΓΙΣΤΗΡΙΟ ΑΣΤΟ, ΔΕ ΜΟΥ ΠΑΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΝΑΥΛΩΣΕΩΝ ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΤΑΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΘΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑ.ΚΟΙΤΑΩ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ, ΘΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ...grazie molto signore

----------


## Morgan

χαχαχαχα

λοιπον τα διαβασες αυτα που σου γραψα??

----------


## triad

> χαχαχαχα
> 
> λοιπον τα διαβασες αυτα που σου γραψα??


ΒΡΕ ΑΦΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΑΩ.ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΑΠΑΝΤΑΓΑ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΕΙΧΑ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕΙ? :?: (ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΝ ΜΟΥ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΣΤΕΙΛΕΙ ΠΜ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΤΟΧΩ ΔΕΙ, ΟΠΟΤΕ ΠΑΣΟ)

----------


## Morgan

και ποια ειναι η γνωμη σου?

----------


## efouskayak

Οικογένεια και δουλειά σε ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία εκτός απο το λογιστήριο...... θα είναι πολύ δύσκολη η ζωή σου Triad ήταν ο λόγος που παραιτήθηκα απο την ναυλιακή  :cry:

----------


## Morgan

ετσι να δινεις κουραγιο στον κοσμο  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## efouskayak

Καλώς τον αισιόδοξο  :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 

Ασε να ξέρει περι τίνος πρόκειτε ... όσο νωρίτερα τόσο καλύτερα... μπορώ να αναφέρω 1000 λόγους να δουλέψει σε ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία αλλα αυτος ο ένας είναι βασικός ... για γυναίκα :!:  :!:  :!:

----------


## Morgan

1000 λογους να δουλεψει / δουλεψουμε
και 1000 λογους να μην δουλεψουμε φανταζομαι! 8) 

μετα τις σπουδες ομως τι...?

----------


## triad

> και ποια ειναι η γνωμη σου?


ΕΝΝΟΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΒΛΕΠΩ?ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΟΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ ΕΙΜΑΙ, ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΩ ΤΑ ΒΑΣΙΚΑ,ΝΑ ΠΟΝΗΡΕΥΤΩ-ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ-ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΩ ΚΑΠΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΝΟΜΙΚΑ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΣΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΟΥ.ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΟΜΩΣ ΜΙΛΑΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΑΚΡΙΑ, ΑΣΕ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΛΕΜΕ.ΟΛΑ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΣΕΙΡΑ ΤΟΥΣ...

----------


## Morgan

Η ιδεα για τα νομικα ειναι πολυ καλη.

----------


## triad

> Η ιδεα για τα νομικα ειναι πολυ καλη.


ΚΟΙΤΑ, ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗ Κ ΑΝ ΘΕΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ ΟΝΤΩΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΔΙΚΙΟ Η EFOUSKAYAK, ΚΟΙΤΑΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΩΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΟ ΑΝΤΙΚΕΙΜΕΝΟ, ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΛΕΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΟΜΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΜΕ. ΒΕΒΑΙΑ, ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΒΓΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟ, ΕΤΣΙ?

----------


## efouskayak

> 1000 λογους να δουλεψει / δουλεψουμε
> και 1000 λογους να μην δουλεψουμε φανταζομαι! 8) 
> 
> μετα τις σπουδες ομως τι...?


Το βασικό πράγμα στην επαγγελματική μας ζωή (και όχι μόνο) είναι να ασχολείσαι με πράγματα που αγαπάς, αν δεν αγαπάς ή δεν σου αρέσει αυτό που κάνεις καταρχήν ποτέ δεν το κάνεις καλά και καταδεύτερον είσαι δέσμιος μέσα στην ζωή σου.

Επειδή περνάμε στην δουλειά μας παραπάνω από την μισή μας ζωή και δεν μπορούμε να τα έχουμε όλα πρέπει να γίνουν κάποιες επιλογές ... βέβαια με καλή θέληση και κάποιο κόστος (ψυχολογικό πιο πολύ) όλα γίνονται  :!:

----------


## Morgan

και υστερα μου λες οτι εγω ειμαι αισιοδοξος! ...."με καποιο κοστος...."

ολα τα λεφτα ειναι αυτο που πες....Να αγαπας οτι κανεις.

----------


## k_chris

AYTO TO DYNATO PANEPISTHMIAKO XARTI...
ASXETA POY 8A EINAI...  ME TI PREPEI NA XEI SXESH???
OIKONOMIKA, MAGEMENT, ISM KLT ????
POY YPARXEI ELEIPSH SHMERA


DEN 8A TO PARW ME SKOPO NA PERATHSW TH 8ALASSA ALLA GIA NA EXW KAI KATI ALLO. POTE DE XEREIS TI GINETE... PANW STA PLOIA!!!

*MORGAN PISTEYW NA ME KATALABAINEIS

----------


## Tatyanna

> ΠΑΡΑΒΛΕΠΩ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΕΛΩΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΑ.ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΠΙΟ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΕΣ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ:ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ ΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ?ΜΟΥ ΛΕΝΕ ΜΟΝΟ ΛΟΓΙΣΤΗΡΙΟ ΚΑΙ CLAIMS.ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΟΜΑΙ ΣΕ OPERATIONS, ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΙΔΙΚΗ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ.ΑΛΛΑ ΓΕΝΙΚΟΤΕΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΑ ΛΕΝΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΜΑΥΡΑ.ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΑΠΟΦΟΙΤΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΙΛΑΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΕΡΕΥΝΑ ΑΠΟΦΟΙΤΩΝ, ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ.
> Υ.Γ.ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΑΛΛΑΞΑΜΕ ΓΕΙΤΟΝΙΑ...


Καλημέρα!!!

Σχετικα με τις γυναίκες που ρωτας και κρινοτας πάντα απο οσα ξερω απο την εταιρεια μου και αλλες που δουλεύουν φιλες....τις συναντάς σε όλους τους τομεις. bunkers/operation/claims/accounts/crew/spares/supply....και δεν μιλάω για δουλεια γραμματειακης υποστήριξης. Μονο στο chartering δεν εχω συναντήσει γυναίκα και υποθέτω οτι είναι θέμα πολλών ωρών εργασίας.

----------


## efouskayak

Tatyanna σε ποιό τμήμα εργάζεσαι εσύ;

----------


## Morgan

http://www.naytilia.gr/modules.php?n...ic&p=3794#3794


Γυναικες και Ναυτιλια.... 8)

----------


## efouskayak

Μεταφοραί μετακομίσεις ο Morgan  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :!:  :!:  :!:

----------


## Morgan

μα σας εχουμε ειδικο τοπο συζητησης (τιμης ενεκεν στην γυναικα και την προσφορα της) και δεν τον τιματε???  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## efouskayak

Ασε τα σάπια σου....  :lol:

----------


## Morgan

> AYTO TO DYNATO PANEPISTHMIAKO XARTI...
> ASXETA POY 8A EINAI...  ME TI PREPEI NA XEI SXESH???
> OIKONOMIKA, MAGEMENT, ISM KLT ????
> POY YPARXEI ELEIPSH SHMERA
> 
> 
> DEN 8A TO PARW ME SKOPO NA PERATHSW TH 8ALASSA ALLA GIA NA EXW KAI KATI ALLO. POTE DE XEREIS TI GINETE... PANW STA PLOIA!!!
> 
> *MORGAN PISTEYW NA ME KATALABAINEIS


για μενα το αντιθετο πρεπει να ισχυει: να εχεις το καλο χαρτι, να εργαζεσαι σε εταιρεια και να εχεις το φυλλαδιο καβατζα για την ασχημη στιγμη.
Το χαρτακι, μπορει να ειναι (αν μιλαμε για Bsc) στα ναυτιλιακα οικονομικα. Αν ειναι σε ξενο πανεπιστημιο πολλα μαθηματα εχουν να κανουν με ISM , Safety κτλ ετσι και αλλιως...
Στα ελληνικα πανεπιστημια , απλα Ναυτιλιακα θα κανεις και οτι θες για εξειδικευση, μεσω καλων σεμιναριων ή μεταπτυχιακων.
ελλειψη και ζητηση εχουν παντα τα εξειδικευμενα τμηματα αλλα και το SQT  .

----------


## GETMAN03

Morgan θα συμφωνησω μαζι σου οσον αφορα το χαρτι αλλα εκει που τα συμφωνω περισσοτερο ειναι με τον k_chris. 

DEN 8A TO PARW ME SKOPO NA PERATHSW TH 8ALASSA ALLA GIA NA EXW KAI KATI ALLO. POTE DE XEREIS TI GINETE... PANW STA PLOIA!!! 

Πιστευω οτι η εμπειρια που εχεις αποκτησει απο τη θαλασσα ειναι το δυνατοτερο χαρτι σου εξω το οποιο σε συνδυασμο με το χαρτι απο καποιο παν/μιο i.e. Μαστερακι ειναι το ατρανταχτο διδυμο μιας καλης καριερας εξω. Και πιστευω οτι αυτος ο συνδυασμος ειναι που ολοι αυτοι που κανουν αυτη τη δουλεια παιρνουν το κατι τι παραπανω.

Επισης θα συμφωνησω πολυ με την καβατζα του φυλλαδιου. Καλως ή κακώς στις "μαυρες" μερες του Operation το μυαλο μου εκει στριφογυρναει....

----------


## efouskayak

> "Επισης θα συμφωνησω πολυ με την καβατζα του φυλλαδιου. Καλως ή κακώς στις "μαυρες" μερες του Operation το μυαλο μου εκει στριφογυρναει....


 8)  8)

----------


## Morgan

> Morgan θα συμφωνησω μαζι σου οσον αφορα το χαρτι αλλα εκει που τα συμφωνω περισσοτερο ειναι με τον k_chris. 
> 
> DEN 8A TO PARW ME SKOPO NA PERATHSW TH 8ALASSA ALLA GIA NA EXW KAI KATI ALLO. POTE DE XEREIS TI GINETE... PANW STA PLOIA!!! 
> 
> Πιστευω οτι η εμπειρια που εχεις αποκτησει απο τη θαλασσα ειναι το δυνατοτερο χαρτι σου εξω το οποιο σε συνδυασμο με το χαρτι απο καποιο παν/μιο i.e. Μαστερακι ειναι το ατρανταχτο διδυμο μιας καλης καριερας εξω. Και πιστευω οτι αυτος ο συνδυασμος ειναι που ολοι αυτοι που κανουν αυτη τη δουλεια παιρνουν το κατι τι παραπανω.
> 
> Επισης θα συμφωνησω πολυ με την καβατζα του φυλλαδιου. Καλως ή κακώς στις "μαυρες" μερες του Operation το μυαλο μου εκει στριφογυρναει....


Ναι, Ο συνδυασμος που σκοτωνει ειναι να χεις και τα δυο (χαρτι/θαλασσα)!
Αυτο ειναι δεδομενο και το τονιζω και γω για ολα τα παιδια που ισως αφησουν το ναυτιλικι για το γραφειο.Ετσι ερχονται και τα λεφτα που φαινονται εξωπραγματικα για τους "εξω".

Κοιτα να δεις διαφορα νοοτροπιας αναμεσα σε συναδελφους (πολυ καλο).
Ο chris ειπε οτι θα εχει για καβα το χαρτι του πανεπιστημιο και στανταρ το θαλασσιο επαγγελμα.Αρα ειναι ναυτικος.
εγω το αντιθετο. Καβα το φυλλαδιο και στανταρ την δουλεια εξω...Γραφεας..
ειναι μαλλον διαφορα των "θελω" μας.

Ο Χρηστος θελει να δουλεψει στην θαλασσα , εσυ, εγω αλλοι ισως οχι αλλα...ποτε δεν ξερεις τι γινεται στο γραφειο ΣΩΣΤΑ??? 8) αρα το φυλλαδιακι...στην κωλοτσεπη

Τι αναγκη εχεις εσυ ρε καπετανιε???

----------


## Tatyanna

> Tatyanna σε ποιό τμήμα εργάζεσαι εσύ;



Στα claims&insurance.Εσυ?

----------


## efouskayak

Εχω αποχωρήσει απο το άθλημα εδώ και μία πενταετία... ήμουν 6 χρόνια σε ναυτιλιακή τα 2 πρώτα στο crew και τα υπόλοιπα στο spares...  :!:

----------


## GETMAN03

[quote="Morgan"]


> Τι αναγκη εχεις εσυ ρε καπετανιε???


 :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 

Θαλασσα............ Τουλαχιστον εσυ ανεβαινεις ποτε ποτε σε κανα βαπορι. Εγω?

----------


## Morgan

> Εχω αποχωρήσει απο το άθλημα εδώ και μία πενταετία... ήμουν 6 χρόνια σε ναυτιλιακή τα 2 πρώτα στο crew και τα υπόλοιπα στο spares...  :!:


http://www.naytilia.gr/modules.php?n...t=172&start=15

ελεος! στο τελος θα με πειτε παραξενο! (λεμε τωρα χαχαχαχα).
κοριτσια μου , γιατι δεν γραφεται τις εμπειριες σας (τις εργασιακες ετσι??? :twisted: , στο καταλληλο κομματι να μαθαινει ο κοσμος και να ψαχνει σωστα..?) 
Ελα Εφουλα μου, ελα ελα ΕΛΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ

χαχαχαχα

----------


## Morgan

[quote="GETMAN03"]


> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από GETMAN03
> 
> Τι αναγκη εχεις εσυ ρε καπετανιε???
> 
> 
>  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 
> 
> Θαλασσα............ Τουλαχιστον εσυ ανεβαινεις ποτε ποτε σε κανα βαπορι. Εγω?



ποτε ποτε ανεβαινω αλλα ξερεις οτι ειναι σπανιο.
Μολις γλυτωσα ενα ταξιδακι στην Αλεξανδρια σε KSEC

δεν εχεις θαλασσα στο νησι???

----------


## Morgan

Προς  Tatyanna...

 Δυσκολα τα claims??
ιδιαιτερα αν εισαι απο την πλευρα του ναυλωτη..?

----------


## efouskayak

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από efouskayak
> 
> Εχω αποχωρήσει απο το άθλημα εδώ και μία πενταετία... ήμουν 6 χρόνια σε ναυτιλιακή τα 2 πρώτα στο crew και τα υπόλοιπα στο spares...  :!:
> 
> 
> http://www.naytilia.gr/modules.php?n...t=172&start=15
> 
> ελεος! στο τελος θα με πειτε παραξενο! (λεμε τωρα χαχαχαχα).
> κοριτσια μου , γιατι δεν γραφεται τις εμπειριες σας (τις εργασιακες ετσι??? :twisted: , στο καταλληλο κομματι να μαθαινει ο κοσμος και να ψαχνει σωστα..?) 
> ...


Βρε στριμένο άντερο... βρε λοχία... βρέ βρέ... εντάξει τα μαζεύουμε και πάμε απο εκει... πάμε κορίτσιαααααααααααααααααααααααααα όρτσα τα πανιάααααααααααααα...........  :!:  :!:  :!:

----------


## triad

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Morgan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από efouskayak
> 
> ...


ΜΕΤΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΜΗ ΛΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΗΓΑΝ ΟΙ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ ΤΟΥ FORUM   :Smile:   :wink: ΕΤΣΙ??? :wink:   :Smile:

----------


## k_chris

[quote="Morgan"]


> ελλειψη και ζητηση εχουν παντα τα εξειδικευμενα τμηματα αλλα και το SQT  .


nai alla de me voh8as....
poia einai ta exeidikeymena tmhmata kai poio "xartaki" apaiteitai gi ayta?

to SGT prosexa oti apasxolei ploiarxous pou otan tous rwthsa genika ti exoun teleiwsei den mou aneferan kannena "xartaki" ...

----------


## Morgan

[quote="k_chris"] 


> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από k_chris
> 
> ελλειψη και ζητηση εχουν παντα τα εξειδικευμενα τμηματα αλλα και το SQT  .
> 
> 
> nai alla de me voh8as....
> poia einai ta exeidikeymena tmhmata kai poio "xartaki" apaiteitai gi ayta?
> 
> to SGT prosexa oti apasxolei ploiarxous pou otan tous rwthsa genika ti exoun teleiwsei den mou aneferan kannena "xartaki" ...


Δεν εχεις διαβασει ολες τις συζητησεις γιαυτο δεν βοηθιεσαι με τα εξειδικευμενα....
Τα εξειδικευμενα τμηματα που μας αφορουν ειναι Τεχνικο και το Operations.
Αυτα τα τμηματα εχουν ζητηση.
Το Τεχνικο θελει οπωσδηποτε χαρτακι μιας και πλεον δεν μπαινουν Αρχιμηχανικοι μονο, με την εννοια του Chief που βγηκε στο γραφειο αλλα και παιδια πολυτεχνειου.
Για το ops  πολλα εξαρτωνται απο την πολιτικη της εταιρειας...Βγαζεις εξω λοιπον Καπετανιους, βγαζεις εξω νεους θαλασσινους με μικρη εμπειρια και χαρτακι ή βγαζεις εξω απλα παιδια απο πανεπιστημια.
σου ειπα και παρακατω τι "χαρτακι" απαιτειται:




> Το χαρτακι, μπορει να ειναι (αν μιλαμε για Bsc) στα ναυτιλιακα οικονομικα. Αν ειναι σε ξενο πανεπιστημιο πολλα μαθηματα εχουν να κανουν με ISM , Safety κτλ ετσι και αλλιως... 
> Στα ελληνικα πανεπιστημια , απλα Ναυτιλιακα θα κανεις και οτι θες για εξειδικευση, μεσω καλων σεμιναριων ή μεταπτυχιακων.


Ο Getman  σου μιλησε για ενα Μαστερακι ...

Για το SQT ισχυει ξανα πια ειναι η πολιτικη της εταιρειας.Οταν βγαζεις εξω καπετανιους συνηθως δεν ζητας καποιο αλλο διπλωμα παρα μονο την εμπειρια τους και το Πλοιαρχιλικι. Αυτο ειναι αρκετο . Προσεξε ομως το εξης :ουτε μονο πλοιαρχοι ασχολουνται / ΟΛΟΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΟΛΟΙ εχουν παρει αλλα 10 χαρτια μεσω σεμιναριων σχετικα με Auditors/ISM/Training/CBT etc etc etc  / Οσοι δεν ειναι πλοιαρχοι εχουν τελειωσει καποιο ναυτιλιακο πανεπιστημιο/κολλεγιο.

----------


## k_chris

malista 

thanx

----------


## Morgan

εχεις καποια αντιρηση   :roll:  8O  :roll:

----------


## k_chris

oxi...
ti na pw ki egw enas ftwxos kai monos cowboy eee  sorry dokimos h8ela na pw   :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## Morgan

μιλας σωστα - μιλας καλα .... :lol: 
παντως ξερεις πως οτι χρειαστεις σε αυτα τα θεματα, θα χεις τουλαχιστον p&c  απαντησεις

----------


## nik

Geia sas paidia,tha ithela na kano mia erotisi:

Teleiono fetos to tmhma naytilias tou Panepisthmiou aigaiou kai skeftomai gia to mellon kati sxetiko me naytiko dikaio giati me endiaferei to thema. Yparxei prooptiki sthn agora ergasias i tha itan protimhteo gia paradeigma kati poio apto me to management NA. Epix; Exo akousei diafores apopseis me akraies ekdoxes i kathe mia.(Apo thn pleon thetiki sthn pleon arnhtiki)

Sas Efxaristo.

----------


## efouskayak

Σε καλωσορίζουμε στην παρέα μας... δυστυχώς όλος ο καλός ο κόσμος λείπει σε άδειες  :idea:  σίγουρα θα πάρεις την απάντηση σου θα καθυστερήσουμε λιγάκη όμως. Να είσαι καλα.   :Very Happy:

----------


## Morgan

> Geia sas paidia,tha ithela na kano mia erotisi:
> 
> Teleiono fetos to tmhma naytilias tou Panepisthmiou aigaiou kai skeftomai gia to mellon kati sxetiko me naytiko dikaio giati me endiaferei to thema. Yparxei prooptiki sthn agora ergasias i tha itan protimhteo gia paradeigma kati poio apto me to management NA. Epix; Exo akousei diafores apopseis me akraies ekdoxes i kathe mia.(Apo thn pleon thetiki sthn pleon arnhtiki)
> 
> Sas Efxaristo.


Καλησπερα και καλως ηλθες (και γω απο την Ιο!)
Μπορεις να μας πεις λιγακι για το τι εχεις ακουσει?μια μικρη αναλυση των αποψεων δηλαδη...
Η γνωμη η δικη μου παντως ειναι οτι αποτελει μια πολυ καλη επιλογη χωρις -οπως αλλωστε και παντου- κανεις να σου εγγυαται επαγγελματικη αποκατασταση στο "τσακ-μπαμ"...αν δεν εχεις τρελλο μεσο πιστεψε με ποως λογικα θελει πολυ ψαξιμο και κουραση ωσου να βρεις την δουλεια που σου ταιριαζει.
Ξαναλεω, μου αρεσει η ιδεα σου...εχεις βρει καποια σχετικα Πανεπιστημια?

----------


## triad

> Καλησπερα και καλως ηλθες (και γω απο την Ιο!)


ΑΝΤΕ ΒΡΕ ΓΥΡΙΣΕΣ?ΟΛΑ ΚΑΛΑ?ΑΝΤΕ ΝΑ ΦΥΓΟΥΜΕ Κ ΜΕΙΣ...

----------


## nik

> Καλησπερα και καλως ηλθες (και γω απο την Ιο!)
> Μπορεις να μας πεις λιγακι για το τι εχεις ακουσει?μια μικρη αναλυση των αποψεων δηλαδη...
> Η γνωμη η δικη μου παντως ειναι οτι αποτελει μια πολυ καλη επιλογη χωρις -οπως αλλωστε και παντου- κανεις να σου εγγυαται επαγγελματικη αποκατασταση στο "τσακ-μπαμ"...αν δεν εχεις τρελλο μεσο πιστεψε με ποως λογικα θελει πολυ ψαξιμο και κουραση ωσου να βρεις την δουλεια που σου ταιριαζει.
> Ξαναλεω, μου αρεσει η ιδεα σου...εχεις βρει καποια σχετικα Πανεπιστημια?


a)Afto pou mou lene, osoi milane arnhtika, einai oti oson afora ton tomea tou naftikou dikaiou giati na protimhsoun kapoio apofoito sxolis dioikisis kai oxi nomikis...Alla ego den exo skopo na zitiso douleia apokleistika san dikigoros nautiliakis. Eksallou to naytiko dikaio (pleon) stis meres mas tinei na ginei poly shmantiko akoma kai stis kathimerines ths leitourgies.
Apo tin alli, oi yposthrixtes ths apopsis, mou lene oti einai oti kalytero giati ligoi sthn dioikisi naftiliakon epixeiriseon exoun gnoseis maritime law kai tha mporo na vro apasxolisi se polla tmhmata.

b)Apo Ellada einai to tmhma nautilias ths Xiou me  metaptyxiako "Naytiko Dikaio kai epixeirhmatikothta" pou syndiazei dikaio kai dioikisi,
Ena ypo idrish tmhma naytikou dikaiou kai dikaiou ths thalassas pali panepisthmio Aigaiou (nomizo sth Samo),
kai apo eksoteriko mono gia Agglia skeftomai.

c)Pisteveis oti mia ptyxiaki sto sygkekrimeno antikeimeno einai aksiologh?

----------


## Morgan

α)καλα το πας , εχεις πολυ δικιο και συμφωνω με την λογικη τη δικη σου και των "υποστηρικτων" αυτης...
σε ολα σχεδον τα τμηματα μιας εταιρειας , χρειαζονται και λογαριαζονται τετοιου ειδους γνωσεις.

β) καντο στην Χιο 
γ) για μενα ναι. υπαρχουν προοπτικες χωρις κανεις (οπως ξαναειπα) φυσικα να σου λεει "εχεις τετοιο χαρτι? ελα γρηγορα να σε προσλαβω"...
παντως ειναι τομεας λιγο ακομα αναπτυγμενος και με περιθωρια εργασιας ακομα και εξω αλλα και σε εργασια οπως DPA, ναυλωσεις, freight, auditor, insurance κτλ

----------


## Morgan

> a) ...Alla ego den exo skopo na zitiso douleia apokleistika san dikigoros nautiliakis. Eksallou to naytiko dikaio (pleon) stis meres mas tinei na ginei poly shmantiko akoma kai stis kathimerines ths leitourgies.
> Apo tin alli, oi yposthrixtes ths apopsis, mou lene oti einai oti kalytero giati ligoi sthn dioikisi naftiliakon epixeiriseon exoun gnoseis maritime law kai tha mporo na vro apasxolisi se polla tmhmata.


http://www.naytilia.gr/modules.php?n...ic&p=4921#4921

----------


## nik

> α)καλα το πας , εχεις πολυ δικιο και συμφωνω με την λογικη τη δικη σου και των "υποστηρικτων" αυτης...
> σε ολα σχεδον τα τμηματα μιας εταιρειας , χρειαζονται και λογαριαζονται τετοιου ειδους γνωσεις.
> 
> β) καντο στην Χιο 
> γ) για μενα ναι. υπαρχουν προοπτικες χωρις κανεις (οπως ξαναειπα) φυσικα να σου λεει "εχεις τετοιο χαρτι? ελα γρηγορα να σε προσλαβω"...
> παντως ειναι τομεας λιγο ακομα αναπτυγμενος και με περιθωρια εργασιας ακομα και εξω αλλα και σε εργασια οπως DPA, ναυλωσεις, freight, auditor, insurance κτλ


Euxaristo gia tis symvoules! Kai ego gia Xio skeftomai! Exo akousei kala logia alla pistevo oti spoudes sthn Agglia eidika sth naftilia mporoun na sou prosferoun kati parapano...

----------


## Morgan

> Euxaristo gia tis symvoules! Kai ego gia Xio skeftomai! Exo akousei kala logia alla pistevo oti spoudes sthn Agglia eidika sth naftilia mporoun na sou prosferoun kati parapano...


Στην Αγγλια αν δεν ειναι κατι το ιδιαιτερο  οπως αυτο που σου λεω σε αλλο κομματι (Εκπαιδευση) , θα ειναι κατι που τοχουν σχεδον ολοι.
Ψαξτο καλα, γιατι υπαρχει μυθος στο ποσο αναγνωρισιμα ειναι μερικα πτυχια απο την Αγγλια στην αγορα εργασιας.
Αυτο προωθειται απο τα κολλεγια φυσικα.


Για θεματα εκπαιδευσης εχεις ανοιχτει ειδικο κομματι στο φορουμ

----------


## Morgan

> Eho doulepsei 4 hronia se naytiliako praktoreio tramp vessels. Eho teleiosei dimosio iek kai kollegio agglofono edo stin Ellada. Agglika kai pc vevaia arketa kala (gia na asholoumai me ti naytilia einai logiko opos kserete). 
> 
> Ayti ti stigmi eimai fantaros kai teleiono to noemvri ti thiteia mou. Eho i alitheia einai mia megali syghisi gia to pos tha prepei na synehiso tin kariera mou (se ti eidous etaireia na doulepso, se poio tmima ktl). I alitheia einai oti eno eho ekeidiekeytei poly se themata agency, tha ithela na prospathiso na doulepso se mia etaireia eite sto operations eite sto chartering department (i agency pou apo oti ksero merikes megales etaireies to ehoun ksehorista).
> 
> Apo o,ti mou ehoun pei atoma empeira sto horo, to praktoreio itan ena poly kalo sholeio gia arhi kai epomenos tha borousa shetika grigora kai eykola na prosarmosto se mia naytiliaki etaireia. Asholoumai poly me ta naylosymfona kai ta kala agglika mou me voithoun se themata ekfrasis kai katanoisis oste na boreso na asholitho epityhos me to antikeimeno.
> 
> Tha ithela na mou dosete kapoies symvoules gia to pos prepei na kinitho kai ti pisteyete oti prepei na akolouthiso me vasi tin empeireia sas. (Na synehiza se praktoreio pou ksero idi ti douleia, na dokimaza kati diaforetiko - megalytero).
> 
> Eyharisto poly.



_Καλως μας ηρθες! καταρχας πριν συζητησουμε σου προτεινω να ριξεις μια ματια στον "Οδηγο-Τμηματα Ναυτιλιακης εταιρειας"  , που γινεται μια συνοπτικη περιγραφη των βασικων τμηματων  μιας τυπικης Ν.Ε._

http://www.naytilia.gr/modules.php?n...iewtopic&t=207 

Αυτο θα σε βοηθησει να παγιωσεις και συ απο μονος σου μια αποψη για το τι σου "αρεσει" αλλα και τι θα μπορουσες να κανεις μετα την πρακτορευση απο πλευρας προσοντων και πιθανοτητων. Στην ουσια βεβαια οτι και να λεμε εμεις εδω, τις δυναμεις σου και τις προοπτικες σου τις μετρας μονο αν αρχισεις να στελνεις βιογραφικα -ανεξαρτητα απο αγγελιες- και δεις την ανταποκριση που θα εχεις (εδω προσεξε μην πεσεις στην παγιδα της απογοητευσης! θελει επιμονη και πιστη). 

*Να θυμασαι οτι τα τμηματα που αναφερεις δηλαδη Agency/ Operations/Chartering ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ καμμια σχεση μεταξυ τους και οτι το να δουλευεις σε μια ΝΕ δεν ειναι μονο θεμα προσαρμογης αλλα καιι γνωσεων, πολλες εκ των οποιων αποκτουνται με την εμπειρια και αλλες με τις "σπουδες".*

Το αν θα φυγεις η οχι απο το πρακτορειο για να κανεις κατι καλυτερο (θεωρητικα παντα) ειναι μια αποφαση που συναρταται απο κανα δυο αλλους παραγοντες οπως πχ πια θεση εχεις στο Ναυτιλιακο Πρακτορειο, αμα τη επιστροφη σου, αν η θεση σου ειναι εξασφαλισμενη εκει μετα το στρατιωτικο, τι αναγκες εχεις, τι χρηματα παιρνεις και αν εισαι διατεθιμενος να αρχισεις παλι ουσιαστικα απο την αρχη σε ενα αλλο τομεα.Τμημα πρακτορευσεων υπηρχαν σε πολλες εταιρειες αλλα τωρα πια....προοπτικες δεν υπαρχουν.

* Να ξεκαθαρισω πως εγω ειμαι ΥΠΕΡ των αλλαγων αυτων γιατι νομιζω οτι ειναι ακριβως συμφωνες με την λειτουργια του ολου συστηματος.*

Το τμημα operations  ειναι κατα την γνωμη μου απιαστο αν δεν θες να αποτελεις απλα support  , μιας και οι θεσεις ειναι συχνα πιασμενες απο ναυτικους κτλ κτλ ! 

Το Chartering  ειναι μια καταπληκτικη επιλογη ιδιαιτερα για μη-θαλασσινους και με πολλες προοπτικες. Οπως αναφερεται και στον "Οδηγο", δουλειες τετοιες υπαρχουν. *Πρεπει ομως να ξερεις οτι θα ξεκινησεις ισως σε μικρα γραφεια (το πιθανοτερο) και οι μισθοι των βοηθων -γιατι ετσι ξεκινας εκει (εχω περασει απο αυτο) - ειναι σχετικα μικροι..*παλι εξαρταται απο το τι παιρνεις στο Ναυτ.Πρα. Βεβαια το Chartering  εχει προοπτικες ..και μαλιστα μεγαλες . Αν εισαι "μαρκετιστας" - καλος "πωλητης" το Chartering ειναι οτι πρεπει!! Αν θες να βελτιωσεις την θεση σου, καλη λυση ειναι να κανεις ειτε επιπλεον σπουδες στον τομεα, ειτε να παρακολουθησεις μερικα 1-2 σεμιναρια που υπαρχουν ευρεως . Αυτα αν και δεν ξερω ποσο ουσιαστικα θα σου προσφερουν, ειναι καλα να φαινονται.

Για πες μου μολις κοιταξεις τον "οδηγο" αλλα και αυτα που σου ειπα παραπανω (για χρηματα, θεση, βοηθος για καποιο διαστημα, προοπτικες κτλ)  , και συνεχιζουμε την κουβεντα.

υ.γ. παντως εμπεδωσα οτι ξερεις αγγλικα, μας το πες 8 φορες!!!  :wink: πλακα κανω....στο CV σου φτανει να αναφερεις το διπλωμα και ολα ειναι καλα!
υ.γ. αγχωμενος ακουγεσαι!

----------


## AlexopoulosPetros

Eyharisto gia tis symboules. (3 mono fores anefera gia ta Agglika apo oti eida kai ohi 8   :Very Happy:  ) Opos to skeftomoun poly aisiodoksa vevaia tha mou arese na douleya os voithos stin arhi sto chartering department mias naytiliakis etaireias i mias etairias brokering kai konta se kapoion pio empeiro shetika grigora na mathaina ti douleia oste na eho prooptikes gia ipsiloteri thesi sto mellon kai ierarhika kai misthologika. 

Me travaei poly to chartering giati einai poly zontano an kai ksero oti kata vasi kai se ayto to tmima protimontai oi kapetanioi logo empeireias ktl, parola ayta pisteyo os voithos tha itan mia kali arhi.

----------


## Morgan

> Eyharisto gia tis symboules. (3 mono fores anefera gia ta Agglika apo oti eida kai ohi 8   )


παλι πολλες ειναι  :wink: 




> Opos to skeftomoun poly aisiodoksa vevaia tha mou arese na douleya os voithos stin arhi sto chartering department mias naytiliakis etaireias i mias etairias brokering kai konta se kapoion pio empeiro shetika grigora na mathaina ti douleia oste na eho prooptikes gia ipsiloteri thesi sto mellon kai ierarhika kai misthologika.


τι εννοεις γρηγορα? αυτο για μενα θα το δεις μονο on the spot και θα το αξιολογησεις εσυ και η γυρω σου κατα την διαδρομη...τι εννοεις γρηγορα ομως? πως το φανταζεσαι?




> Me travaei poly to chartering giati einai poly zontano an kai ksero oti kata vasi kai se ayto to tmima protimontai oi kapetanioi logo empeireias ktl, parola ayta pisteyo os voithos tha itan mia kali arhi.


Συμφωνω-Ζωντανο.
Για τους καπετανιους σε αυτη την θεση , σε πια εταιρεια το χεις δει? εγω οσες εταιρειες ξερω (εκτος μιας που δεν κανει μονο chartering) ΔΕΝ εχουν θαλασσινους.

----------


## k_chris

OI 8ALASSINOI POY PROTIMOUNTE MORGAN  

FANTAZOMAI DEPARTMENTS POY XREIAZETAI KAI EMPEIRIA STHN EFARMOGH STO PLOIO
PX S&Q, DPA ETC

----------


## Morgan

> OI 8ALASSINOI POY PROTIMOUNTE MORGAN  
> 
> FANTAZOMAI DEPARTMENTS POY XREIAZETAI KAI EMPEIRIA STHN EFARMOGH STO PLOIO
> PX S&Q, DPA ETC



για πλοιοκτητρια εταιρεια 
βασικα Ops/SQT/Marine (combined) & Vetting .....technical (οι διευθυντες τωρα πια κυριως)

----------


## AlexopoulosPetros

Εννοουσα σχετικα γρηγορα θα μαθω το chartering οσο για την εξελιξη καριερας on the spot θα το δω που λες κι εσυ. Οσο για το πως το φανταζομαι θα οργιασει η φαντασια και θα παρω ULCC σε λιγο  :lol: 

Οσο για το αλλο θεμα μου εχει δοθει η εντυπωση οτι ως διευθυντες στο chartering υπαρχουν συνηθως θαλασσινοι. Ισως αυτο να ισχυει πιο πολυ στις παλιες παραδοσιακες πλοιοκτητριες εταιρειες. Δεν εννοουσα μονο αυτες που ασχολουνται αποκλειστικα με chartering/brokering αλλα και τις πλοιοκτητριες που ασχολουνται οι ιδιες με την ευρεση φορτιων με home brokers κτλ.

----------


## Morgan

> Οσο για το αλλο θεμα μου εχει δοθει η εντυπωση οτι ως διευθυντες στο chartering υπαρχουν συνηθως θαλασσινοι. Ισως αυτο να ισχυει πιο πολυ στις παλιες παραδοσιακες πλοιοκτητριες εταιρειες. Δεν εννοουσα μονο αυτες που ασχολουνται αποκλειστικα με chartering/brokering αλλα και τις πλοιοκτητριες που ασχολουνται οι ιδιες με την ευρεση φορτιων με home brokers κτλ.


γεια σου Peter!
για αυτες μιλαω και γω...οτι δεν εχουν θαλασσινους
μερικες ειναι : Tsakos, Anangel Eletson , Marmaras , Thenamaris .....

----------


## lamainmusain

Morgan  εχω εναν φιλο ο οποιος μου ειπε να βαλω στο Forum τις εξεις ερωτησεις(Ο ιδιος ειναι στρατο για να τις βαλει ο ιδιος).Εχει τλεειωσει ηλεκτρολογος  μηχανικος στο πολυτεχνειο πατρας με 7,5 και εχει το lower αγγλικων.Εχει κανει δυνατη διπλωματικη και εχει δημοσιευση εργασιας σε δυνατο επιστημονικο περιοδικο.Αν χρειστει μπορει να εχει δυνατες συστατικες επιστολες απο καθηγητες του.Δεν εχει προυγουμενη εργασιακη εμπειρια.Ενδιαφερεται να δουλεψει σε ναυτιλιακο γραφειο.
1.Εκτος απο το technical  μπορει να δουλεψει σε αλλο τμημα?
2.Αν χρειαζεται να ταξιδεψει σαν μηχανικος πλοιου?
3.ωρες εργασιας και μισθος περιπου για το technical η για αλλο τμημα που δεχονται μηχανικους  :?:

----------


## Morgan

> 1.Εκτος απο το technical  μπορει να δουλεψει σε αλλο τμημα?
> 2.Αν χρειαζεται να ταξιδεψει σαν μηχανικος πλοιου?
> 3.ωρες εργασιας και μισθος περιπου για το technical η για αλλο τμημα που δεχονται μηχανικους  :?:


1.λογικα οχι
2.οχι (τα περισσοτερα παιδια μας δεν εχουν ταξιδεψει παρα μονο σε καποια εκπαιδευτικα μαζι με τα βαπορια μας στο πλαισιο επισκευων).
3.καμμια 12 αρια την ημερα + οταν υπαρχει βαπορι για επισκευη. μισθος παιζει....τι ψαχνει εκεινος αρχικα?

----------


## lamainmusain

Απο 'τι μου εχει πει ειναι στο γενικο ψαξιμο.Δεν κοιταει αποκλειστικα και μονο για δουλεια σε ναυτιλιακη.

----------


## Morgan

oi μισθοι σε support engineers αρχιζουν απο τα 1300-1500 ευρω περιπου

----------


## lamainmusain

Thanks.Μπορει να δουλεψει και σε ποντοπορο πλοιο σαν μηχανικο αν θελει :?:  :?:

----------


## Morgan

> Thanks.Μπορει να δουλεψει και σε ποντοπορο πλοιο σαν μηχανικο αν θελει :?:  :?:


χλωμο :?

----------


## k_chris

apokleietai 

prepei  na xei ptuxio mhxanikou e.n. sumfwno me thn stcw \
xwria ta alla pistopoihtika isps, swstika etc etc etc etc

----------


## lamainmusain

Οσοι δουλευουν στο operatιοns μιας ναυτιλιακης εταιριας δεν πηγαινουν επαγγελμτικα ταξιδια οπως οσοι δουλευουν στο technical  :?:  :?:

----------


## Morgan

πιο σπανια αναλογα την δομη της εταιρειας.
βλεπεις δεν υπαρχουν τοσοι λογοι για αυτο

----------


## Morgan

μεγαλη κινηση παρουσιαζεται τωρα τελευταια στις αγγελιες της Ναυτεμπορικης για θεσεις εργασιας σε ναυτιλιακα γραφεια.

Οι ανοιχτες θεσεις ειναι απο δικηγορους, ναυτικους (πλοιαρχους-μηχανικους) ή βοηθητικες θεσεις.

η καλυτερη εποχη για δουλεια εξω ειναι τωρα...
 8)

----------


## efouskayak

για να δούμε  :!:  :wink:

----------


## Morgan

εχει ενδιαφερον ...ακουσε με  :wink:

----------


## efouskayak

οπα .... !!!!! λές  :?:

----------


## Morgan

http://www.naftemporiki.gr/careeronl...h.asp?categ=11


μονο στην σημερινη (10/10) ημερομηνια να κοιταξω..... 8)  δεν χαλιεται κανεις...

----------


## Olive

Παιδιά συγχωρήστε μου την αφελή ερώτηση αλλά μπερδεύτηκα λίγο...Για να δουλέψει κάποιος που είναι ναυτικός σε γραφείο θα πρέπει να έχει πτυχίο πανεπιστημίου , μάστερ και άλλα πολλά ??Δεν γινόταν καλύτερα πυρηνικός φυσικός? 8) Δηλαδή αν είναι ένας απλός καπετάνιος ή μηχανικός δεν έχει άλλη επαγγελματική λύση εκτός των ατελείωτων μπάρκων?Ή αν το θέλετε διαφορετικά , δεν είναι προτιμότερο στέλεχος ενός ναυτιλιακού γραφείου ένας ικανός ναυτικός με γνώση και εμπειρία στο αντικείμενο της δουλειάς του απο έναν θεωρητικό της ναυτιλιακής επιστήμης χωρίς καμμία εμπειρία?

----------


## efouskayak

Δεν υπάρχει αφελής ερώτηση... όλες οι ερωτήσεις είναι ευπρόσδεκτες... 

Σε κάθε περίπτωση οι περισσότερες γνώσεις είναι προσόν και οι καιροί δύσκολοι ... όπως σε κάθε δουλειά έτσι και σε αυτή αυξάνονται οι πιθανότητες του να είσαι σε ένα γραφείο έχοντας περισσότερα πτυχία.

Οχι ότι αποκλείετε να βρεις δουλειά σε ναυτιλιακό γραφείο χωρίς αυτά... αλλά θα είναι βοηθητική και όχι με πολλές προοπτικές απέναντι σε κάποιον που τα έχει... βέβαια θα σου απαντήσουν και οι πιο σχετικοί από εμένα...  


 :Very Happy:

----------


## Morgan

> Παιδιά συγχωρήστε μου την αφελή ερώτηση αλλά μπερδεύτηκα λίγο...Για να δουλέψει κάποιος που είναι ναυτικός σε γραφείο θα πρέπει να έχει πτυχίο πανεπιστημίου , μάστερ και άλλα πολλά ??Δεν γινόταν καλύτερα πυρηνικός φυσικός? 8) Δηλαδή αν είναι ένας απλός καπετάνιος ή μηχανικός δεν έχει άλλη επαγγελματική λύση εκτός των ατελείωτων μπάρκων?Ή αν το θέλετε διαφορετικά , δεν είναι προτιμότερο στέλεχος ενός ναυτιλιακού γραφείου ένας ικανός ναυτικός με γνώση και εμπειρία στο αντικείμενο της δουλειάς του απο έναν θεωρητικό της ναυτιλιακής επιστήμης χωρίς καμμία εμπειρία?


Συμφωνώ για το ...πυρηνικός φυσικός...!! :wink: 
Ετσι και αλλιως ο Ναυτικος τραβαει πολλα ΚΑΙ στα... θρανια !! 

¶κου τώρα την άποψη μου.
Για τους καπετάνιους τους ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟΥΣ αλλα και τους Πρώτους αλλα τους ΠΡΩΤΟΥΣ (!!!) δέν υπάρχει ανάγκη για μαστερ,χαρτιά κ.ο. Για την ακρίβεια δεν υπάρχει καμμίά τέτοια ανάγκη. Ειναι όμως άνθρωποι έμπειροι και με πολλές γνώσεις σχετικά με ένα ανθυποπλοίαρχο ή έναν 3ο μηχανικό , για τους οποίους σπουδές πάνω στο αντικείμενο κρίνοντα απαραίτητες απο τους εργοδότες. Μην ξεχνάς ότι ένας ναυτικός (οχι Α τάξεως) είναι πιθανό να ασχοληθεί ακόμα και σε....safety and quality όπου γνώσεις πχ κανονισμών, νομικών εννοιών είναι απαραίτητη.
Αρα ερχομαι σε αυτο που λες . Η εμπειρια ειναι σημαντικη απο ανθρωπους που την εχουν , αλλα δεν την εχουν ολοι οι ναυτικοι που απασχολουνται σε γραφεια γιατι δεν ειναι ναυτικοι μονο οι Πλοιαρχοι Α οι οι Α μηχανικοι. Μην ξεχνας επισης οτι αλλα τα κριτηρια τα δικα μας αλλα των εταιρειων που προτιμουν πχ εναν με μικρη εμπειρια και χαρτια των 2000 ευρω παρα εναν Α ...με 4500 τον μηνα, επισης μην ξεχνας οτι οι απαιτησεις σε ενα γραφειο δεν ειναι μονο τα μπουζοκλειδα ή η ασκησεις επι χαρτου - Για αυτα τα πραγματα υπαρχουν ενα 2 ναυτικαρες ετσι και αλλιως- αλλα υπαρχει απαιτηση για πολλα πολλα πραγματα οσον αφορα τις εστω θεωρητικες γνωσεις πχ. Εκτελεση ναυλοσυμφωνων, ναυτασφαλισεις , freight collection, επιθεωρησεις....

η κατασταση ειναι περιεργη , αλλα παντα υπαρχει επιλογη εκτος των μπαρκων. Νομιζω, οτι υπαρχει παντα.

----------


## Michael

> Παιδιά συγχωρήστε μου την αφελή ερώτηση αλλά μπερδεύτηκα λίγο...Για να δουλέψει κάποιος που είναι ναυτικός σε γραφείο θα πρέπει να έχει πτυχίο πανεπιστημίου , μάστερ και άλλα πολλά ??Δεν γινόταν καλύτερα πυρηνικός φυσικός?




Στην αγορά (η οποία ούτως ή άλλως είναι σκληρή και άγρια με μια μόνιμη τάση, δυστυχώς, προς το αγριότερο ) υπάρχουν δυο ειδών προσόντα: τα τυπικά και τα ουσιαστικά. Τα πρώτα αποδεικνύονται με τίτλους σπουδών και συνεπώς όσοι περισσότεροι τίτλοι τόσα περισσότερα προσόντα τεκμαίρεται ότι έχεις. Τα δε δεύτερα τεκμαίρωνται κυρίως μέσα από την εργασία καθενός  και τα αποτελέσματά της. Πρέπει όμως να υπάρχει κάποιο αντικειμενικά επαρκές διοικητικό σύστημα που να εντοπίζει και να καταγράφει τα παραγωγικά αποτελέσματα του κάθε ναυτικού ενόσω εργάζεται επί του πλοίου ή φοιτά στα διάφορα σχολεία. Και δεν αρκεί μόνο τούτο, αλλά και το άλλο: πρέπει να υπάρχει και ένα σύστημα που να αξιολογεί το συλλεγέν υλικό και να προβαίνει στις ανάλογες ενέργειες (προαγωγές, κίνητρα, ανταποδοτικές παροχές κλπ). Δυστυχώς όμως πολλές φορες είτε το πρώτο δεν είναι επαρκές είτε το δεύτερο δεν υφίσταται διόλου ή δεν είναι επαρκώς αντικειμενικό. ¶ρα αν κάποιος διαθέτει ουσιαστικά προσόντα ίσως οι κρίνοντες στο γραφείο να μην το γνωρίζουν για τους λόγους που αναφέραμε παραπάνω. Επομένως ο ναυτικός με τα αξιόλογα ουσιαστικά προσόντα, που όμως δεν του αναγνωρίζωνται αναγκάζεται να αποκτήσει κανα δυο τίτλους (πτυχία πανεπιστημίου, μεταπτυχιακά κλπ) ακόμα για να αποδεικνύει και τυπικά αυτό που πραγματικά ο ίδιος είναι, αλλά το γνωρίζει μόνον αυτός και όσοι άμεσοι συνεργάτες του μπορούν να το εκτιμήσουν και πάντως όχι οι απομακρυσμένοι σε κάποιο στεριανό γραφείο κρίνοντες.

Ύστερα τρώγωντας ανοίγει η όρεξη. Αν λοιπόν μπορείς να σπουδάσεις και κάτι παραπάνω παράλληλα με το επάγγελμα σου γιατί να μην το κάνεις;

Επιπλέον, ο εκάστοτε εφοπλιστής-επιχειρηματίας επιδιώκει να έχει το βέλτιστο αποτέλεσμα με το ελάχιστο κόστος. Και ως καλός επιχειρηματίας κάλα κάνει αρχικά από την μεριά του. Αυτό όμως ερμηνεύεται πρακτικά για τον ναυτικό πως θα πρέπει να δίνει (αδιαμφισβήτητα) περισσότερα για εισπράτει και περισσότερο μισθό. Αυτό το περισσότερο δυστυχώς δεν αποδεικνύεται -αδιαμφισβήτητα- μόνο με το πόσο καλός είναι στην δουλειά του και το πόσες γνώσεις έχει, αλλά και από τα παραπάνω "χαρτιά".
Ύστερα παντά υπάρχουν και ο φθόνος και η ζήλεια των μερικών ολίγων αταξίδευτων στεριανών και διάφορα άλλα τα οποία τα μαθαίνει κανείς βιώνωντας τα και ας μην αδολεσχήσουμε σχετικά.


[Και για να το ελαφρύνουμε και λίγο, ο ναυτικός και δη ο Πλοίαρχος ή Υποπλοίαρχος, πυρινικός φυσικός είναι το μόνο που δεν είναι! Κατά τα άλλα είναι είτε de jure είτε de facto και λίγο χημικός και λίγο ναυτίλος  και λίγο αστρονόμος και λίγο ασυρματιστής και λιγό μετεωρολόγος και λίγο λογιστής και λίγό αστυνόμος και λίγο δικηγόρος και λιγο γιατρός και λίγο δικαστής και λιγό ληξίαρχος και λίγο ψυχοθεραπευτής πληρώματος και επιβατών και λίγο παπάς άμα λάχει ή κακιά η ώρα! Και τώρα που το ξανασκέφτομαι εκεί στα ρολόγια των δορυφόρων GPS βρίσκει εφαρμογή και γενική και ειδική θεωρία της σχετικότητας (χωρίς πλάκα), οπότε (με... πλάκα) ίσως να  μπορούσαμε να ισχυριστούμε πως είναι ακροθιγώς και λίγο (πυρινικός δεν νομίζω αλλά πάντως σίγουρα) φυσικός!]

----------


## Morgan

μια λέξη *Σ Ω Σ Τ Ο Τ Α Τ Ο Σ*

----------


## Olive

Εγώ τι να πω τώρα?? 8O Αψογος , ο Μιχαήλ , και συγχαρητήρια σε όποιο ναυτικό έχει τα κουράγια και τις δυνατότητες να σπουδάσει και να αποκτήσει τόσα εφόδια !!!
   Ένας μικρός αντίλογος μόνο...Πρώτον ...Οτι ο καπετάνιος αναγκάζεται να παίξει το γιατρό , το δικηγόρο και άλλα πολλά , είναι γνωστό , αυτό όμως δε σημαίνει  ότι το κάνει και επιτυχημένα ....Έχω ακούσει διάφορα  ειδικά για τις "ιατρικές" "επεμβάσεις" των πλοιάρχων .... 8)  Είναι τρομερές οι απαιτήσεις του συστήματος απο αυτούς τους ανθρώπους....Τι μωρά ξεγεννάνε , τι καρδιακές προσβολές ανατάσσουν , μέχρι και τον ψυχίατρο είναι αναγκασμένοι να κάνουν ενίοτε...Δεύτερον...Το να είναι κάποιος ναυτικός σημαίνει για μενα πρώτα και πριν απο όλα να αγαπάει τη θάλασσα ...Τα πτυχία , μεταπτυχιακά , σεμινάρια κτλ , είναι χρήσιμα σε κάθε περίπτωση , αλλά δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι είναι απαραίτητα για να γίνει κάποιος καλός ναυτικός...Χρειάζονται ενδεχομένως  για τη σταδιοδρομία στη στεριά , σε κάποια *σημαντική* θέση γραφείου σχετική πάντα με τα ναυτιλιακά . Υστερα βρε παιδιά , δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως μπορεί να συμβιβαστεί το ναυτικό επάγγελμα με τις πανεπιστημιακές σπουδές...Εκτός αν εννοούμε τις σπουδές δι'αλληλογραφίας . Το κάθε τι χρειάζεται την αφοσίωσή του. Με ποιόν τρόπο μπορεί να συνδυάσει  ο ναυτικός -ουσιαστικές-σπουδές με τη δουλειά αυτή είναι για μένα αξιοπερίεργο....Εκτός αν δουλεύει ελάχιστους μήνες το χρόνο , δεν είναι παντρεμένος , και δεν έχει οικονομικό πρόβλημα . 
  Επίσης παρατήρησα πως αναφέρεστε αποκλειστικά στους καπέτάνιους...Οι μηχανικοί δεν έχουν ψυχη? :lol:  :lol: 
   Α , παιδιά μην πέσετε να με φάτε!!!!΄Δεν είμαι και ειδική επι του θέματος . Η δική σας η γνώμη σίγουρα μετράει πολύ περισσότερο . 
*ΥΓ . Το φόρουμ σας είναι άπαιχτο!!!*

----------


## efouskayak

Φυσικά και οι μηχανικοί έχουν ψυχή και μάλιστα πολύ μεγάλη εγώ μάλιστα που δούλευα σε τεχνικό τμήμα έζησα κοντά τους τόσο όσο να τους έχω απεριόριστο σεβασμό και πάντα έβγαζαν το βαπόρι απο την δύσκολη θέση γιατι ο στόλος ο συγκεκριμένος τουλάχιστον ήταν ένα βήμα μετά τις τριήρης.... :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 

Σε ευχαριστούμε για τα καλά σου λόγια και σε ευχαριστούμε επίσης για την συμμετοχή σου.

----------


## Morgan

> Ένας μικρός αντίλογος μόνο...Πρώτον ...Οτι ο καπετάνιος αναγκάζεται να παίξει το γιατρό , το δικηγόρο και άλλα πολλά , είναι γνωστό , αυτό όμως δε σημαίνει ότι το κάνει και επιτυχημένα ....Έχω ακούσει διάφορα ειδικά για τις "ιατρικές" "επεμβάσεις" των πλοιάρχων ....  Είναι τρομερές οι απαιτήσεις του συστήματος απο αυτούς τους ανθρώπους....Τι μωρά ξεγεννάνε , τι καρδιακές προσβολές ανατάσσουν , μέχρι και τον ψυχίατρο είναι αναγκασμένοι να κάνουν ενίοτε...


Λύση ανάγκης είναι , όπως το λές και σίγουρα δίνουν πολύ περισσότερα από όσα θα μπορούσαν ή θα έπρεπε. Ξέρεις όμως όταν σου τύχει κάτι πάνω στο πλοίο δεν σκέφτεσαι "τι και πως"...απλά το κάνεις , ότι δηλαδή ξέρεις ή νομίζεις ότι ξέρεις για να βοηθήσεις. Η ευθύνη που έχεις είτε κάνεις κάποια κίνηση , είτε όχι είναι τεράστια και είναι όλη δική σου.




> Δεύτερον...Το να είναι κάποιος ναυτικός σημαίνει για μενα πρώτα και πριν απο όλα να αγαπάει τη θάλασσα ...Τα πτυχία , μεταπτυχιακά , σεμινάρια κτλ , είναι χρήσιμα σε κάθε περίπτωση , αλλά δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι είναι απαραίτητα για να γίνει κάποιος καλός ναυτικός...Χρειάζονται ενδεχομένως για τη σταδιοδρομία στη στεριά , σε κάποια σημαντική θέση γραφείου σχετική πάντα με τα ναυτιλιακά .


Δέν είναι.¶λλωστε είπαμε, αυτά είναι ανάγκη για σταδιοδρομία στο γραφείο.




> Υστερα βρε παιδιά , δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως μπορεί να συμβιβαστεί το ναυτικό επάγγελμα με τις πανεπιστημιακές σπουδές...Εκτός αν εννοούμε τις σπουδές δι'αλληλογραφίας . Το κάθε τι χρειάζεται την αφοσίωσή του. Με ποιόν τρόπο μπορεί να συνδυάσει ο ναυτικός -ουσιαστικές-σπουδές με τη δουλειά αυτή είναι για μένα αξιοπερίεργο....Εκτός αν δουλεύει ελάχιστους μήνες το χρόνο , δεν είναι παντρεμένος , και δεν έχει οικονομικό πρόβλημα .


Όχι. Σε αυτό έχεις λάθος. Υπάρχουν και επιλογές και τρόποι. Πολλοί είναι οι συνάδελφοι μου που τελείωσαν ή τελειώνουν το Πανεπιστήμιο και ταξιδεύουν ΄ταυτόχρονα (ο ένας μάλιστα μόλις μπάρκαρε έμαθε ότι πέρασε όλα τα μαθήματα και τέλος το ΠΑΠΕΙ!!!!) . Για παράδειγμα μπορείς να μπαρκάρεις 6 μήνες να επιστρέφεις στις εξεταστικές και να δίνεις μαθήματα. Σε 5 χρονάκια έχεις τελειώσει (το πολύ)...θέληση χρειάζεται και κέφι...

----------


## Michael

> Εγώ τι να πω τώρα?? 8O Αψογος , ο Μιχαήλ , και συγχαρητήρια σε όποιο ναυτικό έχει τα κουράγια και τις δυνατότητες να σπουδάσει και να αποκτήσει τόσα εφόδια !!!
>    Ένας μικρός αντίλογος μόνο...Πρώτον ...Οτι ο καπετάνιος αναγκάζεται να παίξει το γιατρό , το δικηγόρο και άλλα πολλά , είναι γνωστό , αυτό όμως δε σημαίνει  ότι το κάνει και επιτυχημένα ....Έχω ακούσει διάφορα  ειδικά για τις "ιατρικές" "επεμβάσεις" των πλοιάρχων .... 8)  Είναι τρομερές οι απαιτήσεις του συστήματος απο αυτούς τους ανθρώπους....Τι μωρά ξεγεννάνε , τι καρδιακές προσβολές ανατάσσουν , μέχρι και τον ψυχίατρο είναι αναγκασμένοι να κάνουν ενίοτε...Δεύτερον...Το να είναι κάποιος ναυτικός σημαίνει για μενα πρώτα και πριν απο όλα να αγαπάει τη θάλασσα ...Τα πτυχία , μεταπτυχιακά , σεμινάρια κτλ , είναι χρήσιμα σε κάθε περίπτωση , αλλά δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι είναι απαραίτητα για να γίνει κάποιος καλός ναυτικός...Χρειάζονται ενδεχομένως  για τη σταδιοδρομία στη στεριά , σε κάποια *σημαντική* θέση γραφείου σχετική πάντα με τα ναυτιλιακά . Υστερα βρε παιδιά , δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως μπορεί να συμβιβαστεί το ναυτικό επάγγελμα με τις πανεπιστημιακές σπουδές...Εκτός αν εννοούμε τις σπουδές δι'αλληλογραφίας . Το κάθε τι χρειάζεται την αφοσίωσή του. Με ποιόν τρόπο μπορεί να συνδυάσει  ο ναυτικός -ουσιαστικές-σπουδές με τη δουλειά αυτή είναι για μένα αξιοπερίεργο....Εκτός αν δουλεύει ελάχιστους μήνες το χρόνο , δεν είναι παντρεμένος , και δεν έχει οικονομικό πρόβλημα . 
>   Επίσης παρατήρησα πως αναφέρεστε αποκλειστικά στους καπέτάνιους...Οι μηχανικοί δεν έχουν ψυχη? :lol:  :lol: 
>    Α , παιδιά μην πέσετε να με φάτε!!!!΄Δεν είμαι και ειδική επι του θέματος . Η δική σας η γνώμη σίγουρα μετράει πολύ περισσότερο . 
> *ΥΓ . Το φόρουμ σας είναι άπαιχτο!!!*


Εύλογες οι απορίες σου και δεν χρειάζεται να έχεις ενδοιασμούς όταν τις εκφράζεις. ¶λλωστε όταν τηρείται η ευπρέπεια και η ευγένεια κάθε απορία είναι σεβαστή πιστεύω από κάθε καλόπιστο συνομιλητή.
Για το περιεχόμενο των αποριών πιστεύω πως στο μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό καλύφθηκαν από τους σεβαστους "προγράψαντες" (ή αν προτιμάτε προλαλήσαντες).  Θα 'θελα όμως να προσθέσω κάποιες επισημάνσεις:






> Ένας μικρός αντίλογος μόνο...Πρώτον ...Οτι ο καπετάνιος αναγκάζεται να παίξει το γιατρό , το δικηγόρο και άλλα πολλά , είναι γνωστό , αυτό όμως δε σημαίνει  ότι το κάνει και επιτυχημένα ....Έχω ακούσει διάφορα  ειδικά για τις "ιατρικές" "επεμβάσεις" των πλοιάρχων .... 8)  Είναι τρομερές οι απαιτήσεις του συστήματος απο αυτούς τους ανθρώπους....Τι μωρά ξεγεννάνε , τι καρδιακές προσβολές ανατάσσουν , μέχρι και τον ψυχίατρο είναι αναγκασμένοι να κάνουν ενίοτε...



Θεωρητικά (βάσει των πιστοποιητικών) λογίζεται ως λίαν καλός γνώστης αρκετών εξιδικευμένων γνώσεων όπως π.χ. των Α΄βοηθειών. Το κατά πόσο όμως είναι πραγματικός κάτοχος αυτών σε τι βαθμό και ύστερα από ποσα χρόνια από τότε που πιστοποιήθηκε είναι ζητούμενο κατά περίπτωση. Όποιος θέλει μπορεί αν του παρέχονται οι προσήκουσες συνθήκες. Βέβαια εδώ τίθεται το μέγα θέμα αν παρέχονται αυτές οι συνθήκες. Δηλαδή, χρόνος και κίνητρα για μελέτη και επαναληπτική μελέτη ή και εξάσκηση. Δυστυχώς ο σύγχρονος ρυθμός εργασίας στα πλοία και η ελλίπης σύνθεση πληρώματος είναι πολλές φορές απαγορευτικά ειδικά όταν το πλοίο δραστηριοποιείται σε περιοχές με πολλές επιθεωρήσεις και συχνά λιμάνια. 
Επιπλέον τίθεται και το άλλο μέγα -και μάλλον επίκαιρο- θέμα της ποιότητας και διαβάθμισης της ναυτικής εκπαίδευσης στην χώρα μας...
Γι΄όλα υπάρχουν λύσεις αρκεί οι συνεργαζόμενοι φορείς (εφοπλιστές, ναυτικοί, κράτος, ασφαλιστές, ναυλωτές και λοιποί) να επιθυμούν να είναι συνεργαζόμενοι επι την λυσή των προβλημάτων. Ο βαθμός επιθυμίας όμως είναι συνάρτηση του βαθμού του διακυβευομένου συμφέροντος. Και δυστυχώς  συνήθως όλοι είναι καλλυμένοι πλην του ναυτικού και δη του Πλοιάρχου που φέρει συνήθως την μεγαλύτερη και αμεσότερη ευθύνη (και νομική, αλλά και ηθική πολλές φορές)....



τα υπόλοιπα άλλη φορα όμως γιατι κάτι μου έτυχε και πρέπει να φύγω άμεσα.

----------


## Olive

Παιδιά , είστε πολυ ευγενικοί  :mrgreen: Η καλή μου γνώμη για το επάγγελμά σας ενισχύεται και επαυξάνεται....
   Θα ήταν πολύ θετικό για τη ναυτιλία του τόπου μας αν δίνονταν κίνητρα και ευκαιρίες στους ναυτικούς μας για ουσιαστική επιμόρφωση . Οχι απαραίτητα στο επίπεδο της πανεπιστημιακής και μεταπτυχιακής εκπαίδευσης -δεν μπορούν όλοι οι ναυτικοί να ανταποκριθούν σε αυτές τις απαιτήσεις-αλλά και με τη μορφή σεμιναρίων εκμάθησης υπολογιστών , ξένων γλωσσών κτλ . ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΔΕΙΚΤΙΚΟ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΤΑΝΤΙΑΣ ΤΟΥ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑΤΟΣ ΟΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΤΕ ΣΤΟ ΚΕΣΕΝ ΓΙΑ ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΙΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΔΙΠΛΩΜΑΤΟΣ ΣΑΣ ΕΙΣΤΕ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΜΕΝΟΙ ΝΑ ΜΕΙΝΕΤΕ ΑΝΕΡΓΟΙ ΚΑΙ -ΟΥΣΙΑΣΤΙΚΑ-ΑΠΛΗΡΩΤΟΙ ΓΙΑ ΜΗΝΕΣ ( ΤΟ ΕΠΙΔΟΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΑΣ ΔΙΝΟΥΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΞΕΥΤΕΛΙΣΤΙΚΟ ) ΜΕ ΑΜΕΣΟ ΚΙΝΔΥΝΟ ΕΠΙΣΤΡΕΦΟΝΤΑΣ ΜΕ ΤΟ ...ΔΙΠΛΩΜΑ ΣΤΟ ΧΕΡΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΘΕΙ ΟΡΙΣΤΙΚΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΗ ΘΕΣΗ ΣΑΣ  ΧΑΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ . Τι ωραία που φροντίζει η πολιτεία αυτους τους ανεκτίμητης αξίας λειτουργούς ....Ειδικά για έναν οικογενειάρχη ναυτικό οι ευκαιρίες και δυνατότητες να αποκτήσει περισσότερα επαγγελματικά προσόντα περιορίζονται απελπιστικά . Το μόνο που μπορεί να κάνει είναι να δουλεύει στην κυριολεξία σαν σκλάβος , δεχόμενος και αποδεχόμενος τα πάντα για να μη βρεθεί το όνομά του στη μαύρη λίστα  της ανεργίας .

----------


## Morgan

Καλημέρα και συγνώμη για την καθυστέρηση να γράψω...

Καταρχάς πρέπει να τονίσω ότι θεωρώ πως η επιμόρφωση είτε πανεπιστημιακού είτε άλλου "επιπέδου" είναι απαραίτητη για όποιον ναυτικό θέλει να εργασθεί στα γραφεία. Η εμπειρία παίζει όπως ξαναείπαμε καθοριστικό ρόλο, αλλά σε ένα περιβάλλον, με διαρκώς αυξανόμενες απαιτήσεις , ΚΑΙ η θεωρία είναι απαραίτητη. Ιδιαίτερα δε, σε κομμάτια όπως οι ασφάλειες, τα Ρ&Ι , τα νομικά, οι διαεθνείς κανονισμοί κτλ.

Το θέμα του ΚΕΣΕΝ είναι μια πονεμένη ιστορία και όσοι μας έχουμε περάσει έστω και για λίγο απο κει καταλαβαίνουμε (δεν χρειάζεται να πώ περισσότερα)... Το επίδομα είναι όντως εξευτελιστικό και στην πραγματικότητα ο ναυτικός στηρίζεται α.στις οικονομίες του β. στα επιδόματα που δίνουν (δεν ξέρω πόσες) οι εταιρείες που τους απασχολούν. Γιατί υπάρχουν και αυτές και τα καλά να λέγονται...Olive , θεωρώ δύσκολο να χάσεις την θέση σου μετά το ΚΕΣΕΝ μιας και πας εν γνώση της εταιρείας σου και είναι σίγουρα και προς το συμφέρον της να ....επιμορφωθείς...

Τώρα αν μιλάμε για τους πειρατές της Α. Μιαούλη...ΟΚ πάσο! Toυς ξερουμε.... :evil:

----------


## Olive

Morgan συμφωνώ απολύτως ότι για να δουλέψει ναυτικός σε γραφείο χρειάζονται όλα αυτά που είπες....Τώρα όσο για τον κίνδυνο να χάσεις τη δουλειά σου πηγαίνοντας στο ΚΕΣΕΝ  , νομίζω ότι στην ακτοπλοϊα είναι ο κανόνας και όχι η εξαίρεση . Στην ποντοπόρο ναυτιλία η κατάσταση είναι διαφορετική , άλλωστε εκεί ο ναυτικός αλλάζει ούτως ή άλλως καράβι , οπότε μπορεί στο μεσοδιάστημα να πάρει ένα ή και δύο κύκλους...Εχω άδικο?Το σωστό όμως είναι να έχουν τις ίδιες ευκαιρίες όλοι οι ναυτικοί , ποντοπόροι και ακτοπλόοι....

----------


## Morgan

Σου απάντησα παραπάνω..."Τώρα αν μιλάμε για τους πειρατές της Α. Μιαούλη...ΟΚ πάσο! Toυς ξερουμε....  :evil:  "...

συμφωνούμε.. :wink: 

Η τελευταια γραμμή που γράφεις είναι λίγο δύσκολη εκ των πραγμάτων , λόγω των λιγότερων ακτοπλοικών εταιρειών/γραφείων.
Οι της ποντοπόρου έχουν περισσότερες επιλογές και ειναι πολύ δύσκολο (λογω φύσης εργασίας) ένας ακτοπλόος να μπεί σε operation  ας πούμε δεξαμενοπλόιων.. σωστά?

----------


## Morgan

Τάση για "απο-ναυτικοποίηση" παρατηρείται εσχάτως σε κάποιες μεγάλες ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες.
χαρτογιακάς και άγιος ο Θεός......
τις πταίει?

----------


## lamainmusain

Οταν λες αποναυτικοπιοηση?

----------


## Morgan

να μην παιρνουν ναυτικοι τις θεσεις που ειχαν ως τωρα στα ναυτιλιακα γραφεια

----------


## Michael

> Τάση για "απο-ναυτικοποίηση" παρατηρείται εσχάτως σε κάποιες μεγάλες ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες.
> χαρτογιακάς και άγιος ο Θεός......
> τις πταίει?


Αυτό το "τις πταίει" κράτα το για μετά, θα το χρειαστούμε... Εννοώ όταν έκπληκτοι κάποιοι φαεινοί νόες θα διαπιστώνουν την απώλεια της ναυτικής τεχνογνωσίας από την ελληνική ναυτιλία, αλλά και την αναπάντεχη έλλειψη στελεχών για τα πλοία και αίφνης θα απορούν γιατί μια παραδοσιακά ναυτική χώρα όπως η Έλλας θα αναγκάζεται στα πλοία να προσλαμβάνει ασιάτες και στα γραφεία βορειοευρωπαίους, όχι γιατί το επέλεξε, αλλά διότι απλά δεν θα υπάρχουν Έλληνες. Και ποιός ξέρει την συνέχεια...
Και όπως μου 'λεγε ο πατέρας όταν πριν ακόμα πάω σχολείο, όταν διαπιστώνουμε κάτι που μας εκπλήσει αρνητικά, δύο τινά συμβαίνουν: ή ο γιαλός είναι στραβός ή στραβά αρμενίζουμε! Βασικό αξίωμα της ναυσιπλοΐας, της ζωής και της λογικής ανάλυσης. Και επειδή ο γιαλός συνήθως δεν στραβώνει, μάλλον στραβά  θα αρμενίζουμε..., αλλά τότε θα "είναι αργά για δάκρυα Στέλλα"

----------


## Morgan

Το μονο που είναι σίγουρο σε αυτή την υπόθεση είναι πως ήδη «είναι αργά για δάκρυα»....Βέβαια εγώ το πρόβλημα το εστιάζω στην έλλειψη στελεχών με ναυτική εμπειρία στα γραφεία το οποίο συνδέεται και με την έλλειψη ενεργών ναυτικών.
Η τάση που παρατηρείται λοιπόν είναι , τις θέσεις που ως τώρα κατείχαν ναυτικοί σε ένα γραφείο , να τις καταλαμβάνουν –όχι ναυτικοί- περιτριγυρισμένοι βάβαια από μια δυό παλιοσειρές που κάνουν τους χαμάληδες και μαζεύουν τα αμάζευτα δίνοντας λύση με την εμπειρία τους. Φυσικά και δεν κατηγορώ τους άναυτους υπαλλήλους, αλλά αυτούς που τους προσλαμβάνουν. Εδώ να τονίσουμε πως οι μισθοί του support προσωπικού γύρω από τον Ναυτικό στο γραφείο είναι σχετικά χαμηλότεροι.
Διαφορές στην μισθοδοσία υπάρχει στους βορειοευρωπαίους διευθυντές που κατάλαβαν ότι καί πιο εύκολο είναι το management (αντί να έχουν δικό τους στόλο) αλλα και πιο αποδοτικό................

Συνέπειες του παραπάνω είναι :
Έλλειψη έμπειρων στελεχών στα γραφεία  που δίνουν λύσεις σε ναυτικά προβλήματα στα βαπόρια.
Έλλειψη στελεχών για τα βαπόρια αφού δεν υπάρχει το επιπλέον κίνητρο για έξοδο στο γραφείο αλλά και ανασφάλεια για την δύσκολη που θα το χρειαστούν.
Διαμόρφωση συνθηκών τέτοιων που αποτρέπουν γενικά τον νέο κόσμο να ασχοληθεί με το επάγγελμα.
Ο ναυτικός στο γραφείο εξομοιώνεται με τον ΧΑΜΑΛΗ και το κορόιδο για όλες τις δουλειές.

Αυτό το σενάριο για να ήμαστε δίκαιο ισχύει σε όλες σχεδόν τις ναυτιλιακές χώρες και στις βορειοευρωπαικες και παντού.

----------


## falenitsa

φιλε μου ζεις σε μαυρο σκοταδι αν σε παραπλανησε το cd του ΥΕΝ.ο αρραβωνιοαστικος μου ειναι ανθυ το πρωτο του μπαρκο βεβαια σαν ανθυ σε φορτηγο και παιρνει 3500ευρω......και το τι παιρναει για να τα παρει αστο.εχει μεσα 7μηνες και θελει να τον βοηθησει ο αγιος νικολας να κατσει αλλους 2 για να κανει αλλο ενα μπαρκο ιδιο για να παει κεσεν.δυσκολα οι καιροι μγια τους ελληνες ναυτικους ασε που αν δε στεριωσεις σε μια εταιρεια απτην αρχη την πατησες

----------


## Morgan

falenitsa, μας τα εκανες με τα θεματακια στα τοπικ μανταρα!!
βαλε την δημοσιευση σου εκει που πρεπει (ή ξαναφραψε την για να μην παει χαμενη)...εδω μιλαμε "Ποσοι/ποιοι Ναυτικοι,εργαζονται σε ναυτιλιακα γραφεια?"

----------


## falenitsa

γεια σας παιδια εδω φαλαινιτσα.ειμαι φοιτητρια 4ου ετους στη θεολογικη σχολη αθηνων ασχετο θα μου πεις και πολυ σωστα!δουλευω ηδη ως γραμματεας σε κεντρο ξενων γλωσσων και πληροφορικης,εχω 2 χρονια προυπηρεσια στην πωληση και εχω κανει σεμιναρια για ποιοτικη εξυπηρετηση πελατων,εχω δουλεψει σε courier και διαφορα αλλα εχω το lower και γνωριζω καλη χρηση Η/Υ.Τι λετε θα την βρω την ακρη να μπω?

----------


## Michael

> γεια σας παιδια εδω φαλαινιτσα.ειμαι φοιτητρια 4ου ετους στη θεολογικη σχολη αθηνων ασχετο θα μου πεις και πολυ σωστα!δουλευω ηδη ως γραμματεας σε κεντρο ξενων γλωσσων και πληροφορικης,εχω 2 χρονια προυπηρεσια στην πωληση και εχω κανει σεμιναρια για ποιοτικη εξυπηρετηση πελατων,εχω δουλεψει σε courier και διαφορα αλλα εχω το lower και γνωριζω καλη χρηση Η/Υ.Τι λετε θα την βρω την ακρη να μπω?


..Εσύ τί πιστεύεις;
Πάντως κατά καιρούς ανοίγουν θέσεις για γραμματείς. Αν παρακολουθείς τις αγγελίες στην Ναυτεμπορική και στα ένθετα για την εργασία των διαφόρων εφημερίδων σίγουρα θα βρεις σχετικές αγγελίες. Ετοίμασε ένα βιογραφικό και τα συνοδευτικά έγγραφα και μόλις εντοπίσεις σχετική αγγελία στείλτα, και που ξέρεις; Επίσης, μπορείς και να στείλεις CV "στα τυφλά". Οι περισσότερες ναυτιλιακές κρατούν αρχείο και όταν παραστεί ανάγκη το "ξεσκονίζουν".
Η άριστη γνώση αγγλικών και χειρισμού Η/Υ (πακέτο MSOffice) είναι απαραίτητα.
Καλή τύχη!

----------


## Morgan

> γεια σας παιδια εδω φαλαινιτσα.ειμαι φοιτητρια 4ου ετους στη θεολογικη σχολη αθηνων ασχετο θα μου πεις και πολυ σωστα!δουλευω ηδη ως γραμματεας σε κεντρο ξενων γλωσσων και πληροφορικης,εχω 2 χρονια προυπηρεσια στην πωληση και εχω κανει σεμιναρια για ποιοτικη εξυπηρετηση πελατων,εχω δουλεψει σε courier και διαφορα αλλα εχω το lower και γνωριζω καλη χρηση Η/Υ.Τι λετε θα την βρω την ακρη να μπω?



Ευτυχως ηρθε ο Michael και ξυπνησα και γω...

κοιτωντας εδω 
http://forum.naytilia.gr/showthread.php?t=173

παιρνεις μια γευση απο τα τμηματα μιας εταιρειας με δ/ξ.
Σε αυτα τα τμηματα υπαρχουν (σχεδον σε ολα) θεσεις για γραμματεις χωρις απαραιτητα εμπειρια στην ναυτιλια. Τα πραγματα ειναι δυσκολα , αλλα οπως εχω πει και λεει και παραπανω ο Michael, στειλε αβερτα σε εταιρειες που θα βρεις απο το ιντερνετ και καποια απο αυτες σιγουρα θα κατσει.

----------


## efouskayak

Falenitsa θα περάσεις όμορφα ετοιμάσου για  δουλειά... αλλα όταν λέμε δουλειά εννούμε ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Morgan

γαιυτο θες να ξαναδουλεψεις εσυ σε ναυτιλιακή....δεν αντέχεις το  "καθισιό"

----------


## efouskayak

Δεν το αντέχω ... αν και υπάρχουν και άλλοι λόγοι που τους έχω αναφέρει, όπως για παράδειγμα η έλλειψη ενδιαφέροντος  :Cool:

----------


## Morgan

Μετά από καιρό ένας ακόμα συνάδελφος προστέθηκε στην ομάδα του operations department (το ομάδα μην το δέσετε και κόμπο)!!
Πλοίαρχος Β' με σπουδές στο ΠαΠει και στο Κάρντιφ.

Τι σημαίνει η πρόσληψη;:

α.ότι οι νεοι συνάδελφοι κοιτάνε πρώτα και κυριότερα να βγούν έξω και όχι να μείνουν στα πλοία.
β.ότι θέσεις για νέους ναυτικούς υπάρχουν στα γραφεία εάν και εκείνοι έχουν κάνει τα σπουδαστικά κουμάντα τους.

----------


## falenitsa

[β.ότι θέσεις για νέους ναυτικούς υπάρχουν στα γραφεία εάν και εκείνοι έχουν κάνει τα σπουδαστικά κουμάντα τους.[/quote]


τί εννοείς σπουδαστικά τους κουμάντα?σπουδές στο εξωτερικό?

----------


## Morgan

σπουδες εδω (π.χ. Πα.Πειραιά) και αν έχουν και ένα επιπλέον χαρτί από έξω είναι ακόμα καλύτερα.

γενικά πιστεύω ότι οι συνάδελφοι πρέπι να έχουν πρώτο σκοπό την επιμόρφωσή τους σε όλα τα επίπεδα.

όπως έχω πεί και αλλού προτείνω σπουδές σε ελληνικό πανεπιστήμιο πρώτα και τα άλλα ακολουθούν..............

----------


## ppm

γεια παιδια,

εγω ηθελα να ρωτησω μερικα πραγματα οσον αφοραα τις ναυτιλιακες.
Δουλευω εδω και αρκετο καιρο σε μεγαλο τραπεζικο οργανισμο και εχω τελειωσει το ναυτιλιακο του παπει  :Cool: , όπως διαβασα σε καποιο post εκανα πρακτικη ασκηση με το τμημα και με εστειλαν σε τραπεζα  :Confused:  οπου και εμεινα, το ερωτημα μου ειναι τι θα συναντησω σε μια ναυτλιακη καθως δεν εχω εργασιακη εμπειρια απο τετοιου ειδους εταιρεια.
Αλλο ενα ζητημα που με απασχολει ειναι ο τροπος αξιολογησης της δουλειας σου σε μια ναυτιλιακη, δηλ. τωρα εχω συγκεκριμενο στοχο και συγκεκριμενα νουμερα που πρεπει να φερω (νουμερα εννοω χιλιαδες ευρω σε εσοδα) και ξερω τι μου γινεται, αν παω καλα υπαρχει μπονους αν παλι οχι εκει αρχιζουν οι γκρινιες απο το "αφεντικο" (ο αμεσα προϊσταμενος μου). 
Καμια ιδεα κανεις?
Ευχαριστω
ppm

----------


## Morgan

καλως ηρθες ..

ριξε μια ματια στο τοπικ που ειμαστε τωρα αλλα και στο "ΟΔΗΓΟΣ-Τμηματα Ναυτιλιακης εταιρειας"...νομιζω θα σε βοηθησει για το τι θα συναντησεις.
Καλο θεμα ειναι νομιζω και το ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ και Ναυτιλια.

για τα μπονους, κοιτα , αυτα ειναι σχετικα και αναλογα την εταιρεια. παντως γενικα παιζουν εφοσον οι χρονιες ειναι καλες (π.χ.2-3 τελευταια χρονια στα γκαζαδικα).μην σε απασχολουν αυτα πριν μπεις. 
σχετικα με goals/targets/benefits & remuneration αναλογα τις προσφορας, οι ναυτιλιακες εχουν τα λεγομενα key performance indicators με τα οποια κρινουν τους υπαλληλους τους. αλλες παλι το αφηνουν στην κριση του προισταμενου στον οποιο δινουν ενα συγκεκριμενο ποσο που αναλαμβανει να μοιρασει.

----------


## efouskayak

Αν είσαι καλός στην δουλειά σου αξιολογήσε ανάλογα σε οποιαδήποτε κλάδο συνάδελφε. Τα benefits που έχεις στην τράπεζα δεν θα τα βρείς σε σχεδόν καμμία ναυτιλιακή. Το ζητούμενο είναι τι σε ενδιαφέρει πραγματικά.

----------


## Morgan

paidia as mhn vgoume off topic.....
ta teleytaia sxolia tha metaferthoun gia na einai sygkentrwmena!

----------


## Morgan

ΑΚΟΜΑ ΕΝΑΣ ΦΙΛΟΣ / ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΟΣ , ΕΠΙΑΣΕ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΣΑΝ ΒΟΗΘΟΣ (ΑΡΧΙΚΑ) ΣΤΟ OPERATIONS  ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑΣ ΜΕ BULK CARRIERS.........BRAVO ΤΖΩΝΥ

Ο ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΘ/ΧΟΣ

----------


## HARIS.L

Κατα ποσο ειναι ευκολο σε καποιον που εχει πειρα στην θαλλασα αλλα και σε νεες κατασκευες πλοιων να βρει εργασια σε ναυτιλιακο γραφειο?
Αλλα και με πολυ καλες σπουδες (σε ΤΕΙ και ΤΕΛ)?

----------


## Kyriakos

Αν έχεις βύσμα διάβαινε, και κολλητό περπάτα.

Τεχνικό τμήμα υποθέτω, εε;;

Και γιατί θες ναυτιλιακή και όχι νέες κατασκευές στο εξωτερικό;

----------


## Morgan

οι ναυτιλιακες εταιρειες που χτιζουν στο εξωτερικο διατηρουν συνηθως ενα site office  το οποιο και επανδρωνουν με κοσμο του γραφειου τους...

θεωρω οτι αποφοιτος ΤΕΙ παντως δεν παει ευκολα σε site office.

----------


## Kyriakos

Ναι, αλλά υπάρχουν γραφεία που αναλαμβάνουν ναυπηγήσεις στο εξωτερικό. Χάρη, την ειμπειρία στις νέες κατασκευές, πως την απέκτησες;;

----------


## Morgan

gai ti grafeia milas? aneksarthta? dhladh kapoia etaireia na mhn exei diko ths grafeio alla enos antiproswpou? dwse kapoia parapanw stoixeia kai anoikse mia nea enothta na ta poume kalytera

----------


## Kyriakos

Ναι. Ανεξάρτητα γραφεία υπεύθυνα για την παρακολούθηση. Δεν είναι υποχρεωμένη κάθε ναυτιλιακή να έχει πλήρες τμήμα παρακολούθησης. 

 Προσπαθώ να δω πως να ανοίξω θέμα...

----------


## efouskayak

morgan ανοιξε ενα θεματάκι !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Morgan

> Ναι. Ανεξάρτητα γραφεία υπεύθυνα για την παρακολούθηση. Δεν είναι υποχρεωμένη κάθε ναυτιλιακή να έχει πλήρες τμήμα παρακολούθησης. 
> 
>  Προσπαθώ να δω πως να ανοίξω θέμα...


ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΘΕΜΑ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΣΗΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΡΓΑΝΩΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΓΕΘΩΝ...

----------


## Morgan

εδω ειμαστε

----------


## Kyriakos

> ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΘΕΜΑ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΣΗΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΡΓΑΝΩΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΓΕΘΩΝ...


¶ρα άμα είναι μια μικρότερη εταιρία (αν και το κάνουν και κάποιες μεγαλύτερες) αναθέτει σε ένα γραφείο και κάνει την δουλειά.

----------


## Morgan

φανταζομαι πως ναι...δεν το γνωριζω και μου κανει εντυπωση να αναθεσεις σε καποιους τριτους ενα τοσο μεγαλο project . για αγορες second hand το καταλαβαινω και εχω και περιπτωσεις ...εταιρειες δηλαδη που αναθετουν σε τριτους επιθεωρητες την ευρεση, ελεγχο, αξιολογηση και εισηγηση , προς αγορα πλοιων.

για την ναυπηγηση δεν το γνωριζω.

----------


## Kyriakos

Θα ανεθέσουν σε τρίτους εξιδεικευμένους, ακριβώς επειδή είναι ακριβό project. Σε πολλές περιπτώσεις το προσωπικό του γραφείου είναι η φτηνή λύση, και με το πανεπιστήμιο ΔΕΝ είσαι έτοιμος να επιβλέψεις ναυπήγηση. Και ο καλύτερος αρχιμηχανικός να είναι, άλλο η επισκευή και η συντήρηση, και άλλο το καινούργιο. Απλά θα σε πιάσουν κότσο.

Μια εταιρία με 12 πλοία θα έχει 3 α/μηχανικούς + 3 καπετάνιους και 1 Τεχν. Διευθυντή + 1 Operation Manager. 

Το ιδανικό είναι πάνε κάποιους από αυτούς για παρακολούθηση, για να μάθουν και το πλοίο. Σπάνια όμως θα έχουν τα προσόντα για να διασφαλίσουν την καλύτερη ποιότητα κατασκευής. Και ποιοί θα καλύψουν το κενό; και ποιούς θα απολύσουν μετά, που δεν θα τους χρειάζονται;

Τα γραφεία που λέω αναλαμβάνουν την επίβλεψη, και το προσωπικό του γραφείου είτε παρακολουθεί από κοντά, είτε επισκέπτεται τακτικά.

----------


## Petros

> Τα γραφεία που λέω αναλαμβάνουν την επίβλεψη, και το προσωπικό του γραφείου είτε παρακολουθεί από κοντά, είτε επισκέπτεται τακτικά.


 
Αυτή τη διαδικασία έχω ακούσει κι εγώ. Απλά συμμετέχει και η εταιρεία ενεργά.

----------


## Morgan

> Θα ανεθέσουν σε τρίτους εξιδεικευμένους, ακριβώς επειδή είναι ακριβό project. Σε πολλές περιπτώσεις το προσωπικό του γραφείου είναι η φτηνή λύση, και με το πανεπιστήμιο ΔΕΝ είσαι έτοιμος να επιβλέψεις ναυπήγηση. Και ο καλύτερος αρχιμηχανικός να είναι, άλλο η επισκευή και η συντήρηση, και άλλο το καινούργιο. Απλά θα σε πιάσουν κότσο.
> 
> Μια εταιρία με 12 πλοία θα έχει 3 α/μηχανικούς + 3 καπετάνιους και 1 Τεχν. Διευθυντή + 1 Operation Manager. 
> 
> Το ιδανικό είναι πάνε κάποιους από αυτούς για παρακολούθηση, για να μάθουν και το πλοίο. Σπάνια όμως θα έχουν τα προσόντα για να διασφαλίσουν την καλύτερη ποιότητα κατασκευής. Και ποιοί θα καλύψουν το κενό; και ποιούς θα απολύσουν μετά, που δεν θα τους χρειάζονται;
> 
> Τα γραφεία που λέω αναλαμβάνουν την επίβλεψη, και το προσωπικό του γραφείου είτε παρακολουθεί από κοντά, είτε επισκέπτεται τακτικά.



1.θα αναθεσουν σε τριτους οχι επειδη ειναι ακριβο προτζεκτ αλλα γιατι δεν μπορουν τα τα βγαλουν περα με τα υπαρχοντα resources τους.

2.δεν υπαρχει λογος να διαφωνησω αλλωστε φανταζομαι οτι οσα λες παιζουν. απλα στην εταιρεια που εργαζομαι τα τελευταια 4 1/2 χρονια αλλα και στην προηγουμενη, ειχαν δημιουργησει ενα site office στα ναυπηγεια της χωρας οπου θα γινονταν το delivery . Το γραφειο απαρτιζονταν απο "πρωην" του γραφειου αλλα και με καινουριους που αποκτηθηκαν ειδικα για αυτο τον λογο (της ναυπηγησης) αρα θεμα εξειδικευσης δεν τιθεται...οι ανθρωποι επιασαν δουλεια για αυτο ακριβως τον σκοπο...Οι ανθρωποι αυτοι ηταν του πολυτεχνειου και με εμπειρια σε αλλα γραφεια/εταιρειες. (απο 30-40 ετων ηλικιες).
 Μετα το περας του project και τις παραδοσεις των πλοιων , οι περισσοτεροι αφομοιωθηκαν απο τα "κανονικα" γραφεια και τα τεχνικα τμηματα των 2 εταιρειων που συζητω.
...οι υπολοιποι εμειναν σε Κορεα και Κροατια.

Οι του πανεπιστημιου ειναι αυτοι που καποιες ναυτιλιακες επενδυουν με βλεμμα στο μελλον που λεμε. δεν θα στειλουν καποιο μονο του.

3.δεν συμφωνω παντως οτι σε πιανουν κοτσο δεδομενα. αλλοτε γινεται , αλλοτε οχι. ετσι και αλλιως δεν σου εγγυαται κανεις οτι τα "τριτα" ανεξαρτητα γραφεια θα ειναι αγιοι και θα γινουν ολα οπως πρεπει. στην ναυτιλια δουλευουμε, μην τρελλαθουμε.Αντιθετα οι αρχιμηχανικοι προχωρουν σε εισηγησεις κατασκευαστικες γιατι ξερουν απο πρωτο χερι τις αναγκες της εταιρεας τους. κανουν παντως πολλα λαθη.

4.αυτο με τα 12 πλοια και τις ειδικοτητες δεν το πιασα

----------


## HARIS.L

Για να βαλω τα πραγματα στην σειρα τους.Οταν τελειωσα ΤΕΙ ηλεκτρολογων μηχανικων,μπαρκαρισα στο κρουαζιεροπλοιο του Ποταμιανου ΤRITON.Μετα απο 9 μηνες μπαρκο ως ηλεκρολογος-ηλεκρονικος,και μετα κατα την περιοδο την επισκευων του πλοιου ανελαβα θεση βοηθου αρχιηλεκρολογου,στις επισκευες,στα ανταλλακτικα,μετασκευες,βλαβες των πλοιων,και 4 μηνες τον χρονο μπαρκαριζα σε διαφορα πλοια της εταιριας.Αυτο για 3.5 χρονια.Μετα πηγα στην Festival cruises του Πουλιδη στις νεες κατασκευες του τοτε 1999 στην Γαλλια St.Nazaire(ALSTOM) στα πλοια Mistral και European vision,παρακολουθηση των κατασκευων και παραλαβη των πλοιων,και μπαρκο στα δυο πλοια αλλα και σε ενα απο τα παλια του (Bolero).
Μετα πηγα στις νεες κατασκευες της Superfast ferries (2001-2002) στο Kiel (HDW) στα πλοια SF8,SF9,SF10.Παρακολουθηση,παραλαβη,και μετα μπαρκο στα πλοια της εταιριας (SF8,SF10,SF6,απο το 2002-2005).
Απο εκει ειναι και η ΠΕΙΡΑ,αυτο το λεω με ολο τον σεβασμο στον φιλο Kyriakos που ρωτησε.Εγω ειμαι απο ΤΕΙ αλλα ξερω αρκετους του πολυτεχνιου δεν ξερουν τι ειναι πλωρη και τι ειναι πρυμη,και απο σχεδιο ααασσσεεεε.
Το ποιο μεγαλο βαρος στις νεες κατασκευες το εχουν οι τεχνικοι,και αυτο για χιλιαδες λογους......
Τωρα θελω να ειμαι στην στερια-Ελλαδα και για αυτο ρωτω εαν ειναι ευκολη η προσβαση σε γραφειο,και θα θελα απο εσας που ειστε τωρα σε γραφειο να μου πειτε τροπους για να υποβαλω cv,και εαν ξερετε ισως καποια εταιρια στην οποια μπορω να εργαστω.

Και κατα λαθος μπηκε η ερωτηση μου σ αυτο το topic και οχι στο εργασια σε ναυτιλιακο γραφειο.Sorry.

----------


## Morgan

η πειρα ειναι το πιο σημαντικο χαρτι απο όλα....


η συζητηση κλειδωνει....τα υπολοιπα στο "εργασια στο ναυτιλιακο γραφειο"...

Χαρη, βρηκες τιποτα ενδιαφερον σε εκεινη την ενοτητα?

----------


## HARIS.L

Φιλε MORGAN ειμαι ποια στο σωστο topic.Θα μπορουσες να μεταφερεις την προηγουμενη κουβεντα που ειχαμε σε αυτο το topic?
Eιναι παρα πολυ ενδιαφερουσα αυτη η κουβεντα,και αυτο γιατι καθε μερα βλεπω οτι εαν δεν εχεις μπαρμπα στην Κορωνη (Χιο,Ανδρο,Κρητη,κλπ)δεν κανεις τιποτα!(Εγω ειμαι απο την Λημνο)
Ειναι κατι σαν το δημοσιο εαν δεν εισαι απο τα ανω νησια!!!
Τι και εαν εχεις κατασκευασει <<τον σπουτνικ>> ο φελλος θα ειναι παντα στην επιφανεια!!!
Εχω δει τα χειροτερα αυτα τα χρονια και ας ειμαι 34 ετων.

----------


## Kyriakos

Dear Morgan,

1. Σωστό. Εγώ δεν το είπα καλά. Αν έχουν το ανθρώπινο δυναμικό ακόμα καλύτερο για αυτούς. Σε τέτοια project δεν υπολογίζουν το κόστος, για αυτό και εύκολα προσλαμβάνουν τρίτους. (το παράδειγμα με τις ειδικότητες)

2. Προφανώς μεγάλες εταιρίες με σειρά newbuilding. Η επιλογή ποιοί μένουν, ποιοί έρχονται και ποιοι φεύγουν, με τί κριτήρια γινόταν;

3. Από interview, που είχα σε ένα τέτοιο γραφείο: α. Θέλανε νεαρούς για μην είναι διεφθαρμένοι. (ίσως γιατί έτσι έχει τον πλήρη έλεγχο το αφεντικό) β. Χρησιμοποιούσαν αρκετούς ξένους, με προϋπηρεσία σε ναυπηγία του Αν. Μπλοκ. γ. Θα περνούσα και από έγκριση του εφοπλιστή.

Harri, όντως έχεις πολυ καλή εμπειρία, και γιαυτό άλλωστε ρώτησα. Οσο για το θέμα του ποιός ξέρει τι από ΤΕΙ /ΑΕΙ, προσωπικά δεν διαχωρίζω όσο αφορά την γνώση ή την ευστροφία ή την αντίληψη του καθενός. Κατά την γνώμη μου το πανεπιστήμιο σου δίνει τις βάσεις για να καταλάβεις κάποια πράγματα και να συμπληρώσεις το υπόλοιπο 95% στην δουλειά. Όσο για τον μπάρμπα, όπως έχω ξαναγράψει, αν έχεις βύσμα διάβαινε και κολλητό περπάτα...

----------


## Morgan

> 2. Προφανώς μεγάλες εταιρίες με σειρά newbuilding. Η επιλογή ποιοί μένουν, ποιοί έρχονται και ποιοι φεύγουν, με τί κριτήρια γινόταν;


ΟΙ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΣ ΗΘΕΛΑΝ...ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΡΑΤΗΣΟΥΝ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΩΣΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΗΤΑΝ 10 ΑΤΟΜΑ...ΜΗΝ ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΕΙΣ.
ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΒΡΕΙ ΗΔΗ ΑΛΛΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ Η' ΑΚΟΜΑ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΠΑΝΤΡΕΥΤΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΙΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΜΕΙΝΟΥΝ

----------


## HARIS.L

Aπο την εμπειρια μου στης νεες κατασκευες θα πω τα εξης.
Οταν μια εταιρια θελει να κανει αυτο το βημα θελει να εχει μαζι της τοσο στελεχη που ειναι κοντα της οσο και νεους οπου θα γινουν και αυτοι αυριανα στελεχη.
Στην Superfast (π.χ οταν ειδαν την προηγουμενη εμπειρια στην Festival και ρωτησαν φυσικα για αυτην) βρηκα ενα team που το αποτελουσαν παρα πολυ ικανα στελεχη οπως εξαιρετους ναυπηγους (Σταμπουλελης) με ενα Crawn(Royal cruises) και τα sf1 μεχρι sf10 και αργοτερα sf11-sf12,πισω του και η γαστρα των superfast ειναι δικης του σχεδιασης και πατενταρισμενη,αρχιηλεκτρολογο οπως ο Βεργης,και αλλοι Α.μηχανικοι,ηλεκτρολογοι με εμπειρια αλλοι και αλλοι χωρις.
Σαν ηλεκτρολογος-ηλεκρονικος θα πω οτι το τρεξιμο ειναι το κατι αλλο,αλλα αξιζει.
Το πρωι συναντηση ολο το team και αρχιζουν μετα στο πλοιο οι προγραμματισμενες επιθεωρησεις και οι παραλαβες των μηχανηματων εαν βεβαια αυτα ειναι ετοιμα.Πολλες φορες πας για παραλαβη και βρισκεις ενα σωρο ατελειες και ξανα απο την αρχη.Ολα πριν την υπογραφη θα πρεπει να λειτουργουν perfect,και αυτο για δυο λογους α)γιατι για αυτο τον λογο σε πληρωνει η εταιρια και β)γιατι το πλοιο εσυ θα το ταξιδεψεις και ολα τα λαθη εσυ θα τα βρεις μπροστα σου.
Εταιρια εχει πολυ μεγαλο κερδος με το να εχει δικους της ανθρωπους και οχι καποιο αλλο γραφειο για αυτη τη δουλεια.Α)γιατι δεν θα τα παρουν απο το ναυπηγειο για τους ανω λογους,Β)γιατι εισαι ενα με το πλοιο οταν το βλεπεις απο κομματια λαμαρινας να μεταμορφωνετε σε κυκνο,ε το πονας και θελεις να λες μετα και εγω ημουν εκει,Γ) σε εκπαιδευουν σε ολα τα νεα συστηματα που εχει το πλοιο (εγω πηγα Νορβηγια για τον νεο τυπο μηχανης της Wartsilla,για τον νεο αυτοματισμο της Valmarine damatic xd,στην φιλανδια για την kamewa,macgregor-kone,και για τα *azipot* Propulsion,στην Γαλλια για την electric propulsion(alstom),ολα αυτα δεν ειναι εξοδα για μια εταιρια αλλα επενδηση γιατι στο αμεσο μελλον μετα το περας του warantty δεν θα καλει τεχνικους για τις βλαβες.

----------


## Dreadlord

Γεια σας παιδια...

Αλλος ενας ταλαιπωρος στη παρεα σας σε αναζητηση καλυτερης σταδιοδρομιας σε ναυτιλιακη επιχειρηση....λιγα λογια για μενα: Εχω μπει στο 3ο μου ετος σε ΝΕ στο ISM/ISPS και με καποια αλλα εξτρα μικροκαθηκοντα που αναλαμβανω ενιοτε και προσωρινα. Λεφτα ψιλοχαλια μπορω να πω, βασικος, (δεν υπολογιζουν πτυχια - Bsc - MA, λογω αγγλοφωνου κολλεγιου), μη πληρωμη υπερωριων, (who does βασικα), και 
γενικως εχω μπουχτισει εδω. Εχω σκοπο να ζητησω αυξηση και να πω την αληθεια, βλεπω και να τη παιρνω(δε ξερω ποση θα'ναι βεβαια) αλλα και παλι θελω να τη κανω απο δω...Tεσπα, εχω τελειωσει και στρατιωτικο κι εχω εξασφαλισει (κατι που δεν ειχα παλιοτερα) συστασεις (three και πολυ καλες απο υψηλοβαθμα στελεχη).

Να σας ρωτησω κατι, τη γνωμη σας, εαν πχ καποιος αρχισει και ψαχνεται για αλλη δουλεια, εαν πληρωνεται λιγα αυτη τη στιγμη, τι τον συμφερει να κανει; πχ εμενα γνωστοι και φιλοι, και του χωρου κι εκτος, μου εχουν πει να πω παραπανω (το πολυ 200Ε επανω) οτι επαιρνα, σε μορφη "μαυρων" κιολας, να μη μπορει να αποδειχτει οτι δε τα επαιρνα τα παραπανω στ'αληθεια, ωστε ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ να παρω τα ιδια και στην 
επομενη. Αυτο που, πρωτον, δε ξερω (πρωτη μου δουλεια γαρ) ειναι αν γενικως παιζει οι επομενοι εργοδοτες να προσφερουν περισσοτερα απο οσα επαιρνες στη προηγουμενη ή αν κοιτανε να σου δωσουν τα ιδια,τουλαχιστον αρχικα, ή αν κοιτουν να επιβαλουν τη δικη τους μισθολογικη πολιτικη.

Δευτερον και σημαντικοτερον, αυτο το ψεμα του να πει καποιος ολιγον παραπανω απο οτι επαιρνε, θα το κανατε; πως το βλεπετε;

----------


## Morgan

> ...εαν πχ καποιος αρχισει και ψαχνεται για αλλη δουλεια, εαν πληρωνεται λιγα αυτη τη στιγμη, τι τον συμφερει να κανει; πχ εμενα γνωστοι και φιλοι, και του χωρου κι εκτος, μου εχουν πει να πω παραπανω (το πολυ 200Ε επανω) οτι επαιρνα, σε μορφη "μαυρων" κιολας, να μη μπορει να αποδειχτει οτι δε τα επαιρνα τα παραπανω στ'αληθεια, ωστε ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ να παρω τα ιδια και στην 
> επομενη. Αυτο που, πρωτον, δε ξερω (πρωτη μου δουλεια γαρ) ειναι αν γενικως παιζει οι επομενοι εργοδοτες να προσφερουν περισσοτερα απο οσα επαιρνες στη προηγουμενη ή αν κοιτανε να σου δωσουν τα ιδια,τουλαχιστον αρχικα, ή αν κοιτουν να επιβαλουν τη δικη τους μισθολογικη πολιτικη.
> 
> Δευτερον και σημαντικοτερον, αυτο το ψεμα του να πει καποιος ολιγον παραπανω απο οτι επαιρνε, θα το κανατε; πως το βλεπετε;


αν αρχισεις με αυτη την λογικη ....αστο καλυτερα & μην με παρεξηγησεις γιατι το λεω με καλη προθεση...εγω δεν θα το κανα και δεν το εκανα.

σε επομενη δουλεια (εφοσον εχεις κληθει για συνεντευξη) λογικα θα πας ετσι και αλλιως για καλυτερα. ποσο ανεγκεφαλος πρεπει να ειναι καποιος για να σου ζητησει μεταγγραφη για λιγοτερα? 

επισης...αυτα τα 200 πανω , 300 κατω δεν ειναι σοβαρα. σημασια εχει για τι θεση μιλαμε και με ποιες αρμοδιοτητες, συνθηκες εργασιας και προοπτικες εξελιξης , στοιχεια δηλαδη μεταβλητα. Αρα καθε προ-αποφαση για το τι θα ζητησεις επιπλεον ειναι ακαιρη. Να εισαι βεβαιος για το τι θες και το που θα πας ωστε να ξερεις και τι θα ζητησεις. Αν δεν ξερεις τι θα ζητησεις σου προτεινω να μαθεις τι παιζει η αγορα για παρομοιες θεσεις και να τους το αναφερεις , αφηνοντας στην "ευχερεια" τους να σου προτεινουν. Αυτοι προτεινουν - ΕΣΥ δεν δεχεσαι απαραιτητα....ή αντιπροτεινεις.

να ξερεις οτι σοβαρες εταιρειες , εδω και καιρο εχουν αρχιζει να κοβουν τα μαυρα , ενω το ποσα επαιρνες μαθαινεται πολυ ευκολα με ενα τηλεφωνο...

Να εισαι συγκεκριμενος στις απαιτησεις σου και να μην φυγεις απο την τρεχουσα εργασια αν δεν εχεις υπογραψει.

----------


## Dreadlord

Ναι, εχεις δικιο (καμια παρεξηγηση :Wink:  ). Εξαλλου κι εμενα δεν ειναι στο χαρακτηρα μου τετοιες απατες, δεν αισθανομαι κι εγω καλα. Προτιμω απο εδω να εξασφαλισω κατι καλυτερο και να το εχω σαν στανταρ κατωτερο οριο και βλεπουμε απο κει και περα. Δε καιγομαι να φυγω κι αυριο....

Ερωτηση, πως να μαθω σε θεσεις που με ενδιαφερουν τι λεφτα παιζουν; απο που; μπορω να κανω απλα υποθεση αναλογα με τα χρονια του υπαλληλου σε εργασια, πτυχια κλπ..Ενταξει, εμενα μου αρεσει το chartering περισσοτερο απο τα παντα (ειδικα το SnP) αλλα δε ξερω τι δινουν σε trainee γενικα.

Τωρα το αλλο που μου ειπες και μου θυμησε κι εδω τη παρουσα κατασταση....Πως να εξασφαλιστω εγω στον επομενο(υς) υποψηφιο εργοδοτη μου οτι δε θα μου πει στο μηνα επανω "αντε γεια", ή ακομα χειροτερα και λιγο αφου φυγω απο τη προηγουμενη μου δουλεια; Συγκεκριμενα εγω στη τωρινη δουλεια (κι ολοι οσοι ειναι εδω), δεν εχω υπογραψει καμια συμβαση εργασιας (δεν ηξερα τοτε κιολας..)..μια αναγγελια προσληψης εχω υπογραψει και νομιζα, τοτε, οτι ημουν καλυμμενος. Ειναι ταμπου κι η ιδια η λεξη "συμβαση"...

----------


## Morgan

> Ερωτηση, πως να μαθω σε θεσεις που με ενδιαφερουν τι λεφτα παιζουν; απο που; μπορω να κανω απλα υποθεση αναλογα με τα χρονια του υπαλληλου σε εργασια, πτυχια κλπ..


απο φιλους και συναδελφους





> Ενταξει, εμενα μου αρεσει το chartering περισσοτερο απο τα παντα (ειδικα το SnP) αλλα δε ξερω τι δινουν σε trainee γενικα.


 αλλο ο ενας τομεας αλλος ο αλλος....broker και τα δυο
δυσκολα επαγγελματα για εμενα . στελνε βιογραφικα και θα μαθεις.//το θεμα που να σε απασχολει ειναι αν θα σε παρουν και που, οχι τα χρηματα.
τι ηλικια εισαι...? σειρα μου?




> Τωρα το αλλο που μου ειπες και μου θυμησε κι εδω τη παρουσα κατασταση....Πως να εξασφαλιστω εγω στον επομενο(υς) υποψηφιο εργοδοτη μου οτι δε θα μου πει στο μηνα επανω "αντε γεια", ή ακομα χειροτερα και λιγο αφου φυγω απο τη προηγουμενη μου δουλεια;


δεν μπορεις να το ξερεις 100%!!! μειωνεις το ρισκο πηγαινοντας σε πιο "σοβαρα" μαγαζια, ή συνειδητα οτι μπορει συντομα να ξαναψαχνεις. ο αλλος γιατι να σε διωξει αμα του κανεις την δουλεια?





> Συγκεκριμενα εγω στη τωρινη δουλεια (κι ολοι οσοι ειναι εδω), δεν εχω υπογραψει καμια συμβαση εργασιας (δεν ηξερα τοτε κιολας..)..μια αναγγελια προσληψης εχω υπογραψει και νομιζα, τοτε, οτι ημουν καλυμμενος. Ειναι ταμπου κι η ιδια η λεξη "συμβαση"...


εεεεεε???????
συγνωμη αλλα αυτο δεν ειναι σοβαρο που μου λες!
τωρα που ξερεις, καντην και ψαξε με την ησυχια σου...ρε τι μαμακιες ειναι αυτες που κανει το αφεντικο σου?

----------


## Dreadlord

ουφ...κατσε να παρω την αυξησουλα...σημερα εκανα μια πρωτη επαφη για το θεμα και πιστευω θα παει καλα...ασε να εχουμε αυτο το χαρτι και βλεπω για μετα...Chartering παντως καραγουσταρω! ειδικα SnP. Ειδικα αυτες τις μερες, βλεπω και μια αγγελια στη Ν. για trainee πανω σε αυτο ακριβως. Εψαξα λιγο στο google τον αριθμο του φαξ που δινουν για αποστολη βιογραφικων, μηπως πετυχω την εταιρια..εεε βγηκε ξενοδοχειο.. :Confused:  Anyway τωρα τωρα δεν ειχα σκοπο να στειλω so...

Ειμαι στα 27 Capt. Μorgan, τα κλεινω σε λιγους μηνες. :Cool:

----------


## nerevar

Γεια σας.Ειμαι και εγω σχετικα νεος στο φορουμ.ειμαι δευτεροετεις στο τμημα ναυτιλιακων σπουδων του Πα.Πει.μου αρεσουν πολλυ οι σπουδες μου αν και το τμημα και γενικως το πανεπιστημιο υπολειτουργουν. αυτο ομως που μου εχει κεντρισει περισσοτερο το ενδιαφερον ειναι οι brokers και με αυτον τον χωρο θελω να ασχοληθω.ξερεις μηπως κανεις τι ¨"απαιτειται" να κατεχει καποιος (γνωσεις,γνωριμιες,νοοτροπια,τρελα) για να ξεκινισει δικο του γραφειο?εαν αυτο δεν ειναι εντελως αδυνατον

----------


## Morgan

> ουφ...κατσε να παρω την αυξησουλα...σημερα εκανα μια πρωτη επαφη για το θεμα και πιστευω θα παει καλα...ασε να εχουμε αυτο το χαρτι και βλεπω για μετα...Chartering παντως καραγουσταρω! ειδικα SnP. Ειδικα αυτες τις μερες, βλεπω και μια αγγελια στη Ν. για trainee πανω σε αυτο ακριβως. Εψαξα λιγο στο google τον αριθμο του φαξ που δινουν για αποστολη βιογραφικων, μηπως πετυχω την εταιρια..εεε βγηκε ξενοδοχειο.. Anyway τωρα τωρα δεν ειχα σκοπο να στειλω so...
> 
> Ειμαι στα 27 Capt. Μorgan, τα κλεινω σε λιγους μηνες.



Να τα εκατοστησεις! ενταξει μικρος εισαι και εργαζεσαι ηδη αρκετο καιρο!
Παντως επιμενεις να μπερδευεις το Chartering  με το S&P...αλλο το ενα  πραγμα το ενα και αλλο το αλλο. Το ειναι ναυλωσεις και το αλλο αγοραπωλησιες ...

Οταν βλεπεις ενδιαφερουσα αγγελια να στελνεις ανεξαρτητα αν θες τωρα να φυγεις ή όχι! ειναι καλό γιατί μετράς τις δυνάμεις σου, μπορει να σου κάτσει κάτι απρόσμενα καλό και μαθαίνεις από τα λάθη που πιθανόν κάνεις στα βιογραφικά ή τις συνεντεύξεις...είναι καλό να αποκτάς τετοια εμπειρία.

----------


## Morgan

> ξερεις μηπως κανεις τι ¨"απαιτειται" να κατεχει καποιος (γνωσεις,γνωριμιες,νοοτροπια,τρελα) για να ξεκινισει δικο του γραφειο?εαν αυτο δεν ειναι εντελως αδυνατον


Καλώς ΄ηρθες...

να αρχίσεις δουλειά σαν εκπαιδευόμενος ώστε να αποκτήσεις και κάποιες γνώσεις αλλα και γνωριμίες...να δεις το αντικειμενο απο μεσα. ειναι δυσκολη δουλεια και αλλιως την φανταζομαστε και ισως να ειναι τελικα διαφορετικα.
την εχω κανει σε ενα μικρο γραφειο στον πειραια, αλλα χρειαζεται πολυ διπλωματια και marketing , ενα ειδος πωλητη...υπηρεσιων. αν εχεις τα συκωτια σου ευχομαι οτι καλυτερο γιατι υπαρχουν πολλα λεφτα (και δυστυχως πολλα γραφεια που ασχολουνται)

----------


## nerevar

thanks skipper morgan!κατι αλλο ομως.λες οτι την δουλεια αλλιως την φανταζομαστε και αλλιως ειναι.δηλαδη?μου το κανεις πιο λιανα? αν και μικρος σχετικα εχω ηδη κανει πρακτικη σε ναυτιλιακο γραφειο.απο ποτε καλο ειναι να αρχισω να στελνω βιογραφικα?τελος μπορεις να μου πεις τις εμπειριες σου-εντυπωσεις απο τοτε που ειχες απο τοτε που δουλευες?

----------


## Morgan

πιο λιανα δεν εχει...μεχρι να μπεις στην συγκεκριμενη εργασια που πιθανον ειναι διαφορετικο απο αυτο που κανεις ηδη, δεν μπορεις να ξερεις 
τι ακριβως θα κανεις, τι θα σου ζητανε και το πως πρεπει να λειτουργησεις. εγω πριν "βρω αυτο που ηθελα" περασε ενα διαστημα και ειδα 2-3 κομματια του κλαδου ακομα.
ενα απο αυτα ειναι το chartering μικρων πλοιων και οι αγοραπωλησιες.

Τα βιογραφικα μπορεις να αρχισεις να τα στελνεις απο ...εχθες!


ασε καλυτερα τις εντυπωσεις γιατι δεν ειναι κριτηριο. απλα δεν μου αρεσε και δεν μου ταιριαζε το υφος αυτης της δουλειας.

----------


## nerevar

οπως και να εχει thanks man

----------


## Dreadlord

> ενα απο αυτα ειναι το chartering μικρων πλοιων και οι αγοραπωλησιες.


μπορεις να αναφερεις 3-4 χαρακτηριστικα της δουλειας αυτης, για αγοραπωλησιες; ετσι, πραγματα που ειδες οτι θα'χεις στη καθημερινοτητα σου αν ακολουθουσες αυτη τη πορεια

----------


## Petros

Οταν βλεπεις ενδιαφερουσα αγγελια να στελνεις ανεξαρτητα αν θες τωρα να φυγεις ή όχι! ειναι καλό γιατί μετράς τις δυνάμεις σου, μπορει να σου κάτσει κάτι απρόσμενα καλό και μαθαίνεις από τα λάθη που πιθανόν κάνεις στα βιογραφικά ή τις συνεντεύξεις...είναι καλό να αποκτάς τετοια εμπειρία.


Παρότι έχεις δίκιο, δεν είναι λίγο επικίνδυνο να στέλνεις βιογραφικά ενώ έχεις ήδη δουλειά από πλευράς εχεμύθειας?

----------


## Dreadlord

Ναι καλη αυτη η αποψη αλλα οταν εισαι σχετικα ικανοποιημενος καπου και στείλεις γι'αλλου και σπασει ο διαολος το ποδαρι του και σε θελουν, εαν ΔΕΝ ειναι ΤΟΣΟ καλυτερα στη καινουρια, αυτα που σου προσφερουν, μπορει να βρεθεις σε δυσκολο διλημμα και να δεις 1 μηνα αφου φυγεις απο τον πρωτο οτι ισως δεν ηταν κι η καλυτερη κινηση. Θελει ξεκαθαρισμα μεσα μας, τι θελουμε πρωτα, να το'χουμε παρει λιγο αποφαση.

Για την εχεμυθεια, δε νομιζω οτι τρεχει τιποτα. Σιγα μη κατσει ο καθε εφοπλιστης που βλεπει το ρεζουμε σου να επικοινωνησει με τον εφοπλιστη εργοδοτη σου και να του πει οτι φευγεις. Ή μηπως ο καθενας που παραιτηθηκε δεν ειχε βρει πρωτα κατι; (οι περισσοτεροι...)

----------


## Petros

> Σιγα μη κατσει ο καθε εφοπλιστης που βλεπει το ρεζουμε σου να επικοινωνησει με τον εφοπλιστη εργοδοτη σου και να του πει οτι φευγεις. Ή μηπως ο καθενας που παραιτηθηκε δεν ειχε βρει πρωτα κατι; (οι περισσοτεροι...)


Δεν είναι μόνο αυτός ο τρόπος να μαθευτεί ότι ψάχνεις. Από την μια εταιρεία στην άλλη μπορεί να προωθούνται τα βιογραφικά και άλλοι τρόποι υπάρχουν να την 'πατήσεις'.

----------


## Morgan

> Παρότι έχεις δίκιο, δεν είναι λίγο επικίνδυνο να στέλνεις βιογραφικά ενώ έχεις ήδη δουλειά από πλευράς εχεμύθειας?


αν μιλαμε για σοβαρη εταιρεια , τοτε η εχεμυθια αποτελει βασικο στοιχειο.
αν μιλαμε για πιτσικομηδες....την πατησαμε ολοι μας.
και τα 2 παιζουν παντως Πετρο. Θελει προσοχη και οχι σε μια νυχτα να στειλεις 300 βιογραφικα γιατι θα "βρωμησει" πολυ

----------


## Morgan

> Δεν είναι μόνο αυτός ο τρόπος να μαθευτεί ότι ψάχνεις. Από την μια εταιρεία στην άλλη μπορεί να προωθούνται τα βιογραφικά και άλλοι τρόποι υπάρχουν να την 'πατήσεις'.


ΕΧΕΜΥΘΕΙΑ.....

μην λειτουργεις με φοβο αλλα με συνεση

----------


## Petros

Δύσκολο να ξέρεις ποιές εταιρείες είναι σοβαρές σε αυτόν τον τομέα (διαχείρησης βιογραφικών). 

Μπορεί να πάρει η Κατερίνα (απλά μου αρέσει το όνομα) που είδε το c.v. τηλέφωνο την Αγγελική (κι αυτό επίσης) και να της πεί: 'Αυτός ο τάδε που ψάχνει για δουλειά δικός σας είναι? Τι συμβαίνει και ψάχνεται?' κτλ. κτλ.

Τέλος πάντων είναι υποκειμενικό τι θεωρεί ο καθένας 'επικύνδυνο', αυτό που ξέρω είναι ότι πολλά πράγματα που δεν πρέπει να μαθευτούν, τελικά μαθεύονται με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο.

Βιογραφικό δικό μου είχε βρεθεί στην Κρήτη και σε άλλα 'περίεργα' σημεία με κάποιον τρόπο! (Βulk αποστολές δεν είχα κάνει).

----------


## Morgan

αν το κανει αυτο η καθε Κατερινα, τοτε μιλαμε για ελλειψη σοβαροτητος. Εφοσον εχει βαλει αγγελια οτι ψαχνει, με πια επαγγελματικη λογικη θα σε εκθεσει, εγω δεν το καταλαβαινω, ισως γιατι εως τωρα δεν μου εχει συμβει.

Συνηθως αυτα τα τηλεφωνα πεφτουν στα μπαρκαρισματα και οχι σε θεσεις γραφειου αλλα οπωσδηποτε το "ρισκο" ειναι υπαρκτο...παντα υπαρχει ρισκο.

Η γνωμη μου ομως ειναι - απο το 1998 που εργαζομαι σε γραφειο - πως αν ο αλλος ειναι μεγαλη εταιρεια και οχι πιτσικομης , και ενδιαφερεται να παρει ανθρωπο στην εργασια του δεν σε χωνει γιατι δεν εχει λογους να σε καψει. Θελει και θα κανει την δουλεια του.

----------


## Petros

Aplo to zitima prosexeis poly pou stelneis kai ypopsin poioy mesa stin etaireia stelneis. Kai prosexe se parakalo ti les gia tin kathe Katerina  :Smile:

----------


## Kyriakos

Σε εταιρίες που δεν βάζουν ούτε όνομα ούτε τηλ, (μόνο Ταχ. Θυρ) στέλνετε βιογραφικά;

----------


## Morgan

χαχαχαχα
α ρε Πετρο με την Κατερινα σου....


εγω σε εταιρειες με ΤΘ μονο εχω στειλει αλλα χωρις αποτελεσμα ...γενικα δεν τις συστηνω μιας και εχω διαπιστωσει οτι αρκετες απο αυτες, μονο βαση για βιογραφικα διατηρουν...

----------


## Morgan

λεμε οτι εχουν μονο Ταχυδρομικη Θυριδα...οχι e-mail..
ετσι καταλαβα.

----------


## Petros

kala katalaves esy ego eimai ektos.

----------


## Kyriakos

Εγώ δεν έχω στείλει ΠΟΤΕ. (ειδικά άμα ζητάνε και φωτό, πάει ο νούς μου στο κακό) επίσης πολλοί σοβαροί εππαγελματίες το αποφεύγουν.

Μιλάμε για Ναυτομπορική, έτσι; όχι esspreso κτλ...

Πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω την νοοτροπία, που εμένα μου λέει "ντρεπόμαστε να μέθετε οτί θέλουμε κόσμο", ή "να μην μας ενοχλήσετε, τα CV τα κάνουμε ότι γουστάρουμε", ή "για να δούμε τί παίζει η αγορά, για να ρυθμίσουμε τους μισθούς μας".

εκτός αν στέιλεις βιογραφικό χωρίς όνομα με την σημείωση "αν ενδιαφέρεστε, στείλτε εμαιλ"!!

----------


## Dreadlord

Εδω και λιγο καιρο, για εναν επαγγελματικο λογο, εχω αναλαβει να στελνω στη Ν. αγγελιες κατα καιρους για θεσεις που θελουμε. Ονομα δε βαζουμε αλλα οταν οι υποψηφιοι θα στελνουν βιογρ. σε εταιρια που φαινεται ποια ειναι απο το email, ε δεν ειναι βλακεια;; Εννοειται δε γραφω εγω τις αγγελιες ετσι;; :Very Happy:

----------


## Azzos

Ego Afto pou proteino se olo ton kosmo gia ebresi ergasias eidika sthn naftilia einai na piasete ena katalogo me tis naftiliakes eterias kai ipopsin Human Resources na stelnete ta CV sas. etsi exo kanei kai pianei...den xriazete na perimeneis...Etsi kai alios oi naftiliakes kratane ta CVs gia peripou 3 mines (apo osa ksero). Mhn perimenete kapia aggelia stis efimerides. Oi efimerides apla sou dinoun stigma pies etaireies zitane ana periodo kai kaneis kapio tilefono meta...

SpirosRR

----------


## Dreadlord

> Ego Afto pou proteino se olo ton kosmo gia ebresi ergasias eidika sthn naftilia einai na piasete ena katalogo me tis naftiliakes eterias kai ipopsin Human Resources na stelnete ta CV sas. etsi exo kanei kai pianei...den xriazete na perimeneis...Etsi kai alios oi naftiliakes kratane ta CVs gia peripou 3 mines (apo osa ksero). Mhn perimenete kapia aggelia stis efimerides. Oi efimerides apla sou dinoun stigma pies etaireies zitane ana periodo kai kaneis kapio tilefono meta...
> 
> SpirosRR


Σωστος ο Σπυρος, κι εγω ετσι ειχα κανει και βρηκα τη τωρινη μου. Οπου τα κραταμε και χρονια τα Βιογρ. οχι 3 μηνες μονο.

Βρειτε κανα "Σκολαρικο" βιβλιο απο κανα γνωστο σε εταιρια και θα βρειτε εκατονταδες διευθυνσεις.

----------


## Morgan

εχει ο Σκολαρίκος e-mails? γαιτι αν πρεπει να στειλει 100 φαξ...την πατησαμε  :Wink: 

παντως το συγκεκριμενο βιβλιο σου δινει μια εικονα για την πιοτητ αή το μέγεθος κάποιων εταιρειών

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Σε λίγο καιρό θα σας δίνετε  δυνατότητα και στο naytilia.gr για εύρεση εργασίας ....  :Wink:

----------


## Azzos

An exete to biblio tou skolarikou sta xeria sas einai oti kalitero epidi exei ola ta emails kai dieu8insis to eterion....ektos aftou blepete kai posa ploia exei ka8e eteria...mhn pate se kapia eteria pou exei miso ploio kai afto ipo8ikebmeno. ena kalo site gia info einai to www.ship.gr me polles naftiliakes eteries kataxorimenes.

----------


## Dreadlord

> An exete to biblio tou skolarikou sta xeria sas einai oti kalitero epidi exei ola ta emails kai dieu8insis to eterion....ektos aftou blepete kai posa ploia exei ka8e eteria...mhn pate se kapia eteria pou exei miso ploio kai afto ipo8ikebmeno. ena kalo site gia info einai to www.ship.gr me polles naftiliakes eteries kataxorimenes.


μηπως εχεις υποψιν σου (υποκειμενικα παντα), τιποτα κριτηρια που θα μπορουσαμε ν'ακολουθησουμε στην επιλογη ποιων εταιριων θα στελναμε; αν εχεις 3000 μεσα δε μπορουμε να στειλουμε σε ολες ετσι; ας πουμε, αυτο που ειπες επανω κι μου εδωσε το ερεθισμα για την ιδεα-ερωτηση, ηταν κριτηριο.

----------


## Azzos

Ena kalo kritirio gia epilogi mias eterias einai posa new buildings exei (2003-2006). Osa pio polla toso kalitera.Perisotera atoma gia na kanei management ta ploia. tora ean exei pola ploia mia eteria ala palia (Agoudimos), tote 8elei edo prosoxi. Episis prepei na deite an exei kai grafeia sto eksoteriko (London NewYork). Episis Megales eteries exoun metafer8ei sta boreia kai Notia proastia (Kifisia,Marousi, Voula , Glyfada ktl).

----------


## Morgan

ο αριθμος , ο τυπος και το ετος κατασκευης των πλοιων ειναι ενα καλο ενδεικτικο για το ψαξιμο σου.

οπως και να εχει οι "μεγαλες" ελληνικες εταιρειες ειναι λιγο ως πολυ γνωστες...(π.χ. TSAKOS/KRISTEN/ELETSON/SPRINGFIELD και άλλες) όχι όμως ότι πρέπει να χτυπήσεις μόνο τις κορυφαίες. Δοκίμασε και στις μικρομεσαίες που έχουν πολλά περιθώρια ανέλιξης

----------


## Azzos

www.mis.gr 
*"Greek-Cypriot Maritime On-Line Database 7 days free trial period"*
Pigene sto site above kai epilekste to akolou8o link: *Greek-Cypriot Maritime On-Line Database 7 days free trial period*
Sas dinoun free kodikous gia 7 hmeres gia na dite to site kai tis naftiliakes eteries. Mporeis na baleis diafora kritiria gia na epileksis pies eteries na deis (Poli, typo ploiwn, ktl). kai sthn teliki an mporeis agorazeis kai to cd gia na mhn exeis problima gia sindesis.

----------


## Morgan

το εκανε τελικα κανεις αυτο?

----------


## Sirius

Ναι, σου δινει τα στοιχεια που λεει ο φιλος πιο πανω αρκει να βαζεις μια μια για πια εταιρια ψαχνεις, δεν εχει δηλαδη καταλογο με ολες να διαλεξεις.

----------


## Morgan

θα ηταν πιο βολικο να ειχε λιστα με τα ονοματα και να πατουσες επανω.
εφοσον ομως ειναι ενημερωμενος οδηγος , τοτε αξιζει τον κοπο
..

επαναλαμβανω και το παρακατω λινκ:

http://www.marine-marketing.gr/index.htm

----------


## Sirius

και αυτο εδω για ολες τις χωρες..

http://directory.fairplay.co.uk/

----------


## Morgan

ΣΩΣΤΟΤΑΤΟΣ

----------


## ezzyskipper

Γεια σας τις προαλλες βρηκα μεσω μηχανη αναζητησης το φορουμ σας το οποιο ειναι πολυ καλο.Ειμαι ανθυποπλοιαρχος 25 ετων εχω παρει 2 κυκλους του Πλοιαρχου Β’ και μου μενει ενας.Το Νοεμβρη παω στρατο να τελειωνω και με αυτο το βασανο.Η υπηρεσια μου απο δοκιμος ειναι σε δεξαμενοπλοια και σαν ανθυποπλοιαρχος εχω 22 μηνες παλι σε δεξαμενοπλοια.Σκεφτομουν επειδη με ενδιαφερει πλεον να δουλεψω στην στερια σε ναυτιλιακη εταιρεια να παρω και του υποπλοιαρχου αλλα να μην μπαρκαρω και να παω Αγγλια για μεταπτυχιακο στα ναυτιλιακα.Μηπως ξερετε ποια πανεπιστημια θα με δεχτουν? Θα εχω μετα προοπτικες ωστε να βρω δουλεια σε καποια ναυτιλιακη εταιρεια στην Ελλαδα? Ποια ειναι η γνωμη σας? Η να παρω και του υποπλοιαρχου και να ψαξω να βρω δουλεια σε καποια ναυτιλιακη εταιρεια στην Ελλαδα χωρις να χρειαστει να ξενιτευτω?

----------


## Michael

> Συγκεκριμενα εγω στη τωρινη δουλεια (κι ολοι οσοι ειναι εδω), δεν εχω υπογραψει καμια συμβαση εργασιας (δεν ηξερα τοτε κιολας..)..μια αναγγελια προσληψης εχω υπογραψει και νομιζα, τοτε, οτι ημουν καλυμμενος. Ειναι ταμπου κι η ιδια η λεξη "συμβαση"...


Φίλε μου καλώς ήρθες, 
Έχε υπόψη σου ότι αν δεν εργάζεσαι με μερική απασχόληση δεν είναι αναγκαίο η σύμβαση να είναι γραπτή. Σύμβαση είναι η συμφωνία που έχεις κάνει με τον εργοδότη σου για τους όρους που θα διέπουν τις μεταξύ σας σχέσεις και δη την εργασιακή σχέση. Η συμφωνία καλλιστα μπορεί να γίνει και προφορικά. Το σημαντικό στοιχείο όμως είναι πως αποδεικνύεις ύστερα το τι συμφωνήσατε. "Χαρτί μιλήσει, χωριάτη σιωπήσει". Αν όμως είναι προφορικά θα πρέπει να εμφανίσεις μάρτυρες ή να συνάγεται από άλλα τεκμήρια. Σε κάθε περίπτωση καλόν είναι να υπάρχει η σύμβαση σε χαρτί υπογεγραμένο και από τα δυο μέρη γιατί αλλιώς ο εργαζόμενος είναι συνήθως σε μειονεκτικότερη θέση. Μερικές φορές αυτό μπορεί να απαιτείται ούτως ή άλλως από κανονισμούς των ασφαλιστικών φορέων κλπ. 
Πάντως μου κάνει εντύπωση που εργοδότης χρησιμοποιεί τέτοιες πρακτικές. Συνήθως αυτό είναι προάγγελος και για άλλα...
 Τέλος πάντων, για το άλλο θέμα με τα μαύρα κλπ, "honesty is the best policy...". Βασικό στοιχείο σε κάθε εργσιακή σχέση είναι η καλή πίστη. Οπότε με ψέματα μάλλον άσχημα ξεκινά κανείς... Καλύτερα να διαπραγματευτείς ευθέως τον μισθό ανάλογα με αυτά που μπορέις να προσφέρεις. Συνυπολόγιζε πάντοτε και τα λοιπά benefits που μπορεί να έχεις, είτε οικονομικά είτε εκπαίδευση, συστάσεις, ανάπτυξη δεξιοτήτων κλπ

----------


## Michael

> Γεια σας τις προαλλες βρηκα μεσω μηχανη αναζητησης το φορουμ σας το οποιο ειναι πολυ καλο.Ειμαι ανθυποπλοιαρχος 25 ετων εχω παρει 2 κυκλους του Πλοιαρχου Β’ και μου μενει ενας.Το Νοεμβρη παω στρατο να τελειωνω και με αυτο το βασανο.Η υπηρεσια μου απο δοκιμος ειναι σε δεξαμενοπλοια και σαν ανθυποπλοιαρχος εχω 22 μηνες παλι σε δεξαμενοπλοια.Σκεφτομουν επειδη με ενδιαφερει πλεον να δουλεψω στην στερια σε ναυτιλιακη εταιρεια να παρω και του υποπλοιαρχου αλλα να μην μπαρκαρω και να παω Αγγλια για μεταπτυχιακο στα ναυτιλιακα.Μηπως ξερετε ποια πανεπιστημια θα με δεχτουν?


 Υπάρχουν διάφορα. Δες και τις ενότητες του φόρουμ σχετικά με την εκπάιδευση.



> Θα εχω μετα προοπτικες ωστε να βρω δουλεια σε καποια ναυτιλιακη εταιρεια στην Ελλαδα?


Σίγουρα ό,τι χαρτί έχεις βοηθάει, ειδικά αν είναι "βαρύ". Γενικά αυτην την περίοδο βρίσκεις δουλειά σε γραφείο ακόμα και μόνο με του Γ'. Βέβαια τα χρήματα είναι ανάλογα των προσόντων.



> Ποια ειναι η γνωμη σας? Η να παρω και του υποπλοιαρχου και να ψαξω να βρω δουλεια σε καποια ναυτιλιακη εταιρεια στην Ελλαδα χωρις να χρειαστει να ξενιτευτω?


Εσύ αποφασίζεις για το μέλλον σου! Πάντως εκτιμώ πως καλά είναι να πάρεις και του Β όπωσδήποτε και να κάνεις και κανα μπαρκό να μάθεις την δουλειά και να πάρεις τον αέρα. Ύστερα αν θές συνεχίζεις και για του Α' και μετα πας για μεταπτυχιακά σε ένα καλό Πανεπιστήμιο, π.χ. Σουηδία-Μάλμο. Συχνά για να σε δεχτούν ζητάν να έχεις τουλάχιστον του Β και υπηρεσία. Αν πάλι δεν σ' αρέσει πας Αγγλία.

----------


## Dreadlord

Μιχαλη ηδη εχω αποφασισει, αν και οποτε ψαχτω γι'αλλου, δε προκειται να παιξουν ψεμματα επουδενι. Οσο για τις συμβασεις κι αυτα, ενταξει τωρα που ειμαι καποια χρονια στη δουλεια κι εχω μαθει και γενικως διαφορα απο αλλα ατομα σχετικα με αυτου του ειδους τις επαγγελματικες σχεσεις και στο μελλον θα μπορω να προστατεψω καλυτερα τον εαυτο μου.

----------


## Morgan

> Γεια σας τις προαλλες βρηκα μεσω μηχανη αναζητησης το φορουμ σας το οποιο ειναι πολυ καλο.Ειμαι ανθυποπλοιαρχος 25 ετων εχω παρει 2 κυκλους του Πλοιαρχου Β’ και μου μενει ενας.Το Νοεμβρη παω στρατο να τελειωνω και με αυτο το βασανο.Η υπηρεσια μου απο δοκιμος ειναι σε δεξαμενοπλοια και σαν ανθυποπλοιαρχος εχω 22 μηνες παλι σε δεξαμενοπλοια.Σκεφτομουν επειδη με ενδιαφερει πλεον να δουλεψω στην στερια σε ναυτιλιακη εταιρεια να παρω και του υποπλοιαρχου αλλα να μην μπαρκαρω και να παω Αγγλια για μεταπτυχιακο στα ναυτιλιακα.Μηπως ξερετε ποια πανεπιστημια θα με δεχτουν? Θα εχω μετα προοπτικες ωστε να βρω δουλεια σε καποια ναυτιλιακη εταιρεια στην Ελλαδα? Ποια ειναι η γνωμη σας? Η να παρω και του υποπλοιαρχου και να ψαξω να βρω δουλεια σε καποια ναυτιλιακη εταιρεια στην Ελλαδα χωρις να χρειαστει να ξενιτευτω?


Συναδελφε ,

ΠΡΟΟΠΤΙΚΕΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ (ιδιαιτερα σημερα) ακομα και στο ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΟ

Εφοσον εχεις σχεδον ολοκληρωσει τους κυκλους για του γραμματικου ειναι σωστο να προχωρησεις και να το παρεις να το εχεις ακομα και αν δεν το δουλεψεις ποτε. Το μονο αρνητικο που βλεπω στην φαση σου ειναι η ηλικια σου . Βεβαια  και εγω στην εταιρεια που ειμαι στα 25 μπηκα ως βοηθος και σε 8 μηνες πηρα βαπορια , οποτε ολα ειναι στο χερι σου. Η εμπειρια στα δ/ξ ειναι πολυ σημαντικη και σε οδηγει απο μονη της σε τετοιου ειδους εταιρεια. 

Οπως εχω πει και αλλου σημασια εχει να διαπιστωσεις τι θες να κανεις εξω στην στερια - Ισως για να κατασταλλαξεις καπου να πρεπει να δοκιμασεις και να φας τα μουτρα σου καποιες φορες. Αν εισαι λιγακι τυχερος , ισως αυτο να μηνχρειαστει και καθολου. Ριξε μια ματια στα τμηματα εταιρειας για να παρεις μια ιδεα του τι παιζουν.

Πανεπιστημια στην αγγλια θα σε δεχθουν πολλα. ΜΗΝ ανησυχεις ! Και της Σουηδιας ειναι πιο intellectual που λεμε - ενας φιλος τελειωσε εκει μια σχολη του ΙΜΟ νομιζω.
Μπορεις παντως να κοιταξεις και αρκετα μεταπτυχιακα απευθειας ακομα και μεσω ιντερνετ (κοιτα σχετικη ενοτητα για LLOYDS COURSES) που θα σε ισχυροποιησουν πολυ στην αγορα ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΞΕΝΙΤΕΥΤΕΙΣ. Για μενα το πιο σημαντικο ειναι να αποκτησεις καπως την εργασιακη εμπειρια...αρα αρχισε να ψαχνεις , χωσου καπου και βλεπεις!

----------


## Spyros_T

Καλως σας βρηκα και εγω. Με λενε Σπυρο και ειμαι Operation Manager σε μια γνωστη εταιρεια με tankers. Και εγω δεν εχω τελειωσει τους κυκλους για του γραμματικου, αλλα ειμαι πλεων 10 χρονια σε ναυτιλιακες, οποτε δεν χρειαζεται. Οτι χρειαζεται καποιος απο συμβουλες λογω πειρας θα μπορουσα να βοηθησω αρκετα.

----------


## Dreadlord

Καλως Ηρθες Σπυρο :Cool:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Καλως σας βρηκα και εγω. Με λενε Σπυρο και ειμαι Operation Manager σε μια γνωστη εταιρεια με tankers. Και εγω δεν εχω τελειωσει τους κυκλους για του γραμματικου, αλλα ειμαι πλεων 10 χρονια σε ναυτιλιακες, οποτε δεν χρειαζεται. Οτι χρειαζεται καποιος απο συμβουλες λογω πειρας θα μπορουσα να βοηθησω αρκετα.


καλώς ήρθες ΣΠΥΡΟ στην παρέα μας....

----------


## Morgan

> Οτι χρειαζεται καποιος απο συμβουλες λογω πειρας θα μπορουσα να βοηθησω αρκετα.


Σπυρο με την δικη σου εμπειρια, νομιζω ειναι καλυτερα απλως να αρχισεις να μιλας - χωρις ερωτησεις! τα θεματα δικα σου..!! εχεις να δωσεις πολλα και χαιρομαστε που εισαι εδω

----------


## Spyros_T

Ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια. Ενα απο αυτα που με απασχολουν τον τελευταιο καιρο ειναι η αλλαγη που γινετε στις ναυτιλιακες. Δεν ξερω αν το εχετε καταλαβει αλλα αρκετες εταιρειες προσλαμβανουν για τις θεσεις στο operation, marine, spares, supply, technical κλπ..κλπ ανθρωπους απο τις Φιλιπινες, Ρωσια, Ουκρανια, Κροατια, κλπ..κλπ. Ξερω εταιρειες που το ξεκινησαν. Οπως πριν απο μερικα χρονια χασαμε τις θεσεις μας απο τα πλοια, ετσι και τωρα χανουμε τις θεσεις μας και απο τα γραφεια. Αρχιπλοιαρχοι και Αρχιμηχανικοι αλλοδαποι (φθηνοι).

----------


## Morgan

αυτο ακριβως το εχω θιξει και εγω.
μου φανταζει ομως λιγο σαν φυσικη συνεπεια....ισως οπως "εφυγαν" οι πολλοι πλοιαρχει απο το ops & sqt και στην θεση τους μπηκαν παιδια ανθ/ρχοι (οπως εγω) με καποιες σπουδες, ή ακομα και παιδιά απλά με σπουδές στα ναυτιλιακα , ήρθε η ώρα για γενική ανακαταταξη..

παντως νομιζω πως οσο τα περισσοτερα ανωτερα πληρωματα ειναι ελληνικά , δύσκολα θα υπάρξει σκούπα

----------


## Spyros_T

Δεν παβει ομως να ειναι ανησυχητικο αυτο το φαινομενο. Ξερω αρκετες εταιρειες που εβαλαν στα γραφεια ξενους και αλλες μεγαλες που εδιωξαν τα παλια (ακριβα) στελεχοι τους

----------


## Morgan

σιγουρα , συμφωνω...ανησυχητικο για τους λεγομενους "παλιους"..(?)
για τα νεα στελεχη?

----------


## Dreadlord

Σε εμας εχει ξεκινησει το φαινομενο ηδη, με 2 ατομα. :Sad:

----------


## Nikolas78

Σε μας πάλι αυτό ακόμα δεν έχει συμβεί, και δεν το βλέπω στο άμεσο μέλλον. 
Όμως μέσο-μακροπόθεσμα δεν είναι καθόλου απίθανο  το γεγονός αυτό να παρουσιαστεί και στην εταιρία που εργάζομαι αφού σε αρκετά πλοία τα ανώτατα στελέχη, ακόμα και καπετάνιοι/Α μηχανικοί, είναι αλλοδαποί. 
Ειδικά σε θέσεις που καλύπτονται στα γραφεία μας σχεδόν αποκλειστικά από πρώην καπετάνιους, όπως το  S&W ή το operation, δεν αποκλείεται κάποια στιγμή όταν συνταξιοδοτηθούν κάποιοι παλιοί από τα κεντρικά οι θέσεις τους να πληρωθούν και με ξένους πρώην θαλασσινούς, εφόσον η διοίκηση κρίνει πως το αξίζουν.

----------


## Azzos

Kalimera Paidia!!Ego pistebo oti allazontas apo Ellines se ukranous,filipinezous,rosous ktl.....epidiokoun kaliteri epikinonia me ta ksena pliromata...otan idika kapioi kapetaneoi kai mixanikoi den kserane agglika (palies karabanes pou htan mono ellines sta ploia) (paralila kai to crew den kserei kala agglika (ekserounte oi filipinezoi)). H epikinonia einai must sta vaporia kai to kserete poli kala....Paizontai zoes...Ara prepei na doume apo pou ksekinaei to la8os... To la8os exei ksekinisi me thn epilogi allodapon pliromaton kai sinama f8inon sta ploia gia (fisika) miosi tou kostous enos ploiu....

----------


## Morgan

φιλε μου, καταρχας το γραφειο δεν εχει επαφες με τα πληρωματα περαν Α' Μηχανικου και Α' Πλοιαρχου.
Αρα δεν υφισταται προβλημα και αναγκη αλλαγης των του γραφειου με αλλοδαπους εκτος αν η εταιρεια εχει ηδη αξ/κους αλλων εθνικοτητων πανω στα πλοια τοης.
Επιπλεον αν θεωρησουμε οτι υπαρχουν πχ Εσθονοι πλοιαρχοι. Δεν εχουν αυτοι υποχρεωση να μιλανε αγγλικα ωστε να μπορουν να διατηρουν επικοινωνια με τους ελληνες των γραφειων???

Η επικοινωνια δεν ειναι προβλημα . δικαιολογιες

----------


## Azzos

Simfono mazi sou os ena simeio. Poses etairies exoun Ellhnes Aksiomatikous kai poses etairies Allodapous??Pio einai to pososto?Ksero oti oi etairies me Allodapous Aksiomatikous einai oi pio polles. Episis oi Es8onoi pou aneferes kai alloi allodapoi den exo kai oti kaliteri profora sta agglika.....oi Ellines palioi kapetanioi kai Mhxanikoi den kseroun kai oti kalitero sta agglika....

----------


## Morgan

πολλες εταιρειες εχουν ελληνες αξ/κους και μαλιστα εταιρειες με πολλα πλοια (π.χ. κριστεν,τσακος, ελετσον, τοπ κτλ κτλ)...
καθαρα οικονομικο ειναι το θεμα.
οπως οι του πανεπιστημιου εκτοπισαν τους καπετανιους ετσι και οι ξενοι θα εκτοπισουν τους των πανεπιστημιων

----------


## Morgan

Vacancy Reference: R14582
Ship Operator, Athens
Posted: 26/09/2006

Summary: An exciting opportunity has arisen for a Ship Operator to join a new company focusing on sea transportation of cargoes. They maintain a portfolio of clients in various commodity sectors, originating from CIS, South America, China and India. They believe that continuous growth of seaborne cargoes in these regions will be key to the success of the new venture. 

The client is driven for success and is planning to grow rapidly; in 12 months time they intend to have time charter control of a fleet of 10-15 bulk carriers. Their aim is to become a major carrier of CIS cargoes and then expand in to other markets. 

This is an outstanding opportunity for an ambitious and hardworking person to support a forward thinking company at its exciting time of growth. 

As a Ship Operator you will be responsible for assisting with the efficient running of the company's time chartered ships, handling all operational and post fixture requirements. 

To be considered for this role you must have a minimum of 3 years experience in an operations based role. You will be keen to develop your career and pursue a new challenge. 

Please forward your CV and covering letter, quoting reference R14582. East European nationals can be considered as well as the company can obtain working and residence permits.

Salary: Competitive

----------


## pinkydevil7

Geia sas paidia, prwta ap'ola thelw na sas pw poly kalh douleia se olous pou enhmerwnete ton kosmo pou thelei na mpei ston xwro ths naytilias giati yparxoun polles dyskolies..H katastash exei ws exhs: egrapsa to cv mou ola ok apla kai sto cv kai sthn synodeytikh mou epistolh thelw na epishmanw thn thesh gia thn opoia endiaferomai sthn naytiliakh etaireia giati den thelw na doulepsw opou nanai kai opou me baloun.. Thelw na to palepsw ston tomea tou chartering. Einai lathos na grapsw: *diekdikhsh theshs ston tomea shipbroking & chartering*? Prepei na grapsw h shipbroking h chartering h einai ok k den yparxei problhma?
Eyxaristw ek twn protairw!!

----------


## Petros

Η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι η λεξη διεκδικιση δεν ταιριαζει στο συγκεκριμενο σημειο. 

Το βιογραφικο σου το εχεις γραψει στα Ελληνικα ή στα Αγγλικα?

Πιστευω οτι αρκει να γραψεις chartering ή trainee broker.

----------


## Kyriakos

> Η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι η λεξη διεκδικιση δεν ταιριαζει στο συγκεκριμενο σημειο.


από την άλλη, μήπως η λέξη "διεκδίκηση" δίνει μια επιθετικότητα που μπορεί να αρέσει στον υποψήφιο εργοδότη?

----------


## Petros

Δεν ξερω, εχω ακουσει κι αυτην την ταση τελευταια (να ψαχνουν για 'επιθετικα' ατομα) αλλα πιστευω οτι ειναι και λιγο ρισκο. Εξαρταται και απο τα προσοντα σου και το τι εχεις κανει μεχρι στιγμης στο χωρο.

Στο δικο μου βιογραφικο ειχα τη λεξη φιλοδοξος (ambitious), το οποιο μπορει να το παρει κανεις και απο τις δυο πλευρες (θετικη-αρνητικη). Φυσικα εννοουσα τη θετικη (δεν θα πατησω επι πτωματων  :Very Happy:  )

----------


## pinkydevil7

as poume: stoxos stadidromias: diekdikish thesis ston tomea tou shipbroking & chartering ths etaireias X (ayths pou apeythinomai). ayto mono grafw sto biografiko. Diekdikisi to ennow oti gi'aythn endiaferomai kai thn diekdikw anamesa stous allous ypopsifious oxi apo kapoion hdh ekei mesa. Apla den xerw an einai xazo na grapsw shipbroking & chartering. An dhladh allo to ena k allo to allo ston tomea mias naytiliakhs.

----------


## Petros

Home brokers λεγονται οι brokers των ναυτιλιακων, αν δεν κανω λαθος, και ασχολουνται με την ευρεση φορτιων για τα πλοια της ναυτιλιακης που εργαζονται.

Υπαρχουν βεβαια και εταιρειες Brokering που δεν εχουν συνηθως δικα τους πλοια και κανουν μονο τη δουλεια του Βroker για αλλους.

Αν γραψεις chartering πιστευω εισαι καλυμενη ειναι γενικη εννοια (καλυπτει brokers, υπαλληλους του chartering ναυτιλιακης κτλ.)

----------


## Kyriakos

> Αν γραψεις chartering πιστευω εισαι καλυμενη ειναι γενικη εννοια (καλυπτει brokers, υπαλληλους του chartering ναυτιλιακης κτλ.)


Συμφωνώ, ...γενικά. Ζητάς πιο εξειδικευμένο αντικείμενο αν έχεις και την προϋπηρεσία.

----------


## Morgan

Το βιογραφικο πρεπει να ειναι στα αγγλικα απαραιτητα.
Η λεξη "διεκδικηση" δεν υπαρχει λογος να υπαρχει.
αντιθετα μπορει να υπαρχει το:  "Position in which I am interested : Shipbroker (Assistant) and/or Chartering Department Assistant". 

Εξηγουμαστε: Shipbroker δεν ειναι ο broker του chartering, που οπως σωστα αναφερθηκε ονομαζεται και inhouse (αν ειναι μεσα στην Management Company) broker.Αν μιλαμε για Broker tou chartering ejvterikoyw υπαρχουν και οι  εταιρειες Chartering Brokers που βρισκουν φορτια/ναυλα.

Brokers αλλωστε ειναι ολοι οι ενδιαμεσοι....ακομα και οι μεσιτες αστικων συμβασεων (βλ.κτηματομεσιτες)

o Shipbroker ομως ειναι κυριως ο S&P που μετεχει στις αγοραπωλησιες.βρισκει πλοια και βοηθαει στην συναλλαγη.

Αρα εχει σημασια το που θες να δουλεψεις (δυο διαφορετικα πραγματα το ενα με το αλλο) και αναλογα να προσαρμοζεις την παραπανω εκφραση "Position in which I am interested : ......."...

αυτα...

το θεμα θα μεταφερθει συντομα στην ενοτητα "Εργασια σε Ναυτιλιακο Γραφειο" για να ειναι ολες οι πληροφοριες μαζεμενες.

----------


## v.g.

> Το βιογραφικο πρεπει να ειναι στα αγγλικα απαραιτητα.
> Η λεξη "διεκδικηση" δεν υπαρχει λογος να υπαρχει.
> αντιθετα μπορει να υπαρχει το: "Position in which I am interested : Shipbroker (Assistant) and/or Chartering Department Assistant".


Episis egw tha egrafa "Desired position:Shipbroker (Assistant) and/or Chartering Department Assistant"

----------


## pinkydevil7

1on prepei opwsdhpote to biografiko na einai sta agglika?Tha to steilw se ellhnikes naytiliakes.
2on telika prepei na grapsw: Shipbroker (Assistant) and/or Chartering Department Assistant??
Sas eyxaristw olous gia tis apanthseis.
morgan thanx!

----------


## Morgan

1ον- ΝΑΙ
2ον - Ανάλογα σε τι εταιρέια απευθύνεσαι.
Αν μιλάς για Owner : Δεν βάζεις shipbroker.
Αν μιλάς για ναυλωμεσίτες (S&P) ή Ναυλώσεις τα κανονίζεις ανάλογα. απλή λογική.

----------


## Morgan

Καταρχας κοιτα να μην απελπιζεσαι, και ιξε μια ματια στα παρακατω τοπικς..αν κατι δεν μπορεις να βρεις εδω ειμαστε ειτε απευθειας στο φορουμ ειτε με πμ.

σιγουρα ξαναδιαβασε εδω
http://forum.naytilia.gr/showthread.php?t=141

δες τι θες εδω
http://forum.naytilia.gr/showthread.php?t=173

παρε μερικες συμβουλες ακομα και απο εδω
http://forum.naytilia.gr/showthread.php?t=495&page=10
&
http://forum.naytilia.gr/showthread.php?t=993&page=8
&
http://forum.naytilia.gr/showthread.php?t=136&page=9

και αν θες ψαξε και εδω!
http://forum.naytilia.gr/showthread.php?t=1083

----------


## Spyros_T

Το θεμα παιδια ειναι πολυπλοκο. Να εχετε στο νου σας οτι πολλες φορες σε κοβουν απο το cv. Αλλα και ο καθε manager εχει την δθκη του γνωμη για το πως πρεπει να ειναι. Εμενα μου εχει τυχη να μου πουν οτι το cv μου ειναι φτωχο, οποτε το εκανα πλουσιο και μετα σε μια αλλη εταιρεια μου ειπαν οτι λεω παρα πολα. Ακρη δεν βγαζεις με τιποτα.

----------


## Kyriakos

> Το θεμα παιδια ειναι πολυπλοκο. Να εχετε στο νου σας οτι πολλες φορες σε κοβουν απο το cv. Αλλα και ο καθε manager εχει την δθκη του γνωμη για το πως πρεπει να ειναι. Εμενα μου εχει τυχη να μου πουν οτι το cv μου ειναι φτωχο, οποτε το εκανα πλουσιο και μετα σε μια αλλη εταιρεια μου ειπαν οτι λεω παρα πολα. Ακρη δεν βγαζεις με τιποτα.


Το Interview είναι ευκαιρία να διαλέξεις και αν θα ήθελες πραγματικά να δουλέψεις για αυτόν τον άνθρωπο.

Για να σε κόψει από το πόσες σελίδες είναι το CV, ή Γκουρού είναι, ή βλάκας, ή το βύσμα για κάποιον ανταγωνιστή σου.

----------


## Morgan

mporei na tyxei --- an exei as poume lave 250 cv den tha ta diavasei ola. tha arxisei na kovei me ypokeimenika kritiria.
h tyxh exei poly megalh shmasia

----------


## Kyriakos

> mporei na tyxei --- an exei as poume lave 250 cv den tha ta diavasei ola. tha arxisei na kovei me ypokeimenika kritiria.
> h tyxh exei poly megalh shmasia


Ναι μεν, αλλά αν είναι σαφής στην αγγελία, δλδ ξέρει τι ζητάει, θα λάβει λιγότερα. Από την άλλη, αν ζητάει "πτυχιούχο master με θαλάσσια προυπηρεσία min.3  χρόνια, εμπειρία από ISM, TMSA, new buildings και κάτω των 30 ετών"... ... δεν θα πάρει πολλά.

----------


## Morgan

kai ta ligotera , mporei na einai polla.
egw pantws otan psaxnomouna eixa steilei cv akoma kai se periptwseis pou den kalypta tis proupotheseis giati pote den ksereis.

den exei shmasia...as dwsoume twra kammia symvoulh sta paidia pou psaxnontai.

----------


## Mookie

ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΕΞΗΣ :

ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΑ ΑΣΔΕΝ ( Γ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΣ ) ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΣΦΑΤΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΑ ΕΜΠ
( ΜΗΧ. ΜΗΧ.).
 ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΕΝΑ ΜΠΑΡΚΟ ΣΑΝ ΤΡΙΤΟΣ ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ''ΠΑΝΤΡΕΨΩ'' ΤΑ ΔΥΟ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΔΗΛ. ΘΕΩΡΙΑ ΜΕ ΠΡΑΞΗ.
ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ LAST ΜΠΑΡΚΟ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΟ 1999 ( ΣΑΝ ΔΟΚΙΜΟΣ) ΟΠΟΤΕ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΠΙΘΑΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΦΥΓΩ ΣΑΝ ΔΟΚΙΜΟΣ.
ΚΑΤΑ ΠΟΣΟ ΜΕΤΡΑΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΓΟΡΑ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑΣ Ο ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΣΥΝΔΥΑΣΜΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΑ ΠΟΣΟ ΑΝ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΙ ΘΑΛΛ.ΥΠ. ΣΑΝ ΤΡΙΤΟΣ(ΑΣ ΠΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΝΑ 6-8 ΜΗΝΕΣ)?
ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΜΙΣΘΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΠΟΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΔΙΑΚΥΜΑΝΣΗ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΘΕΣΗ ΣΤΗ ΣΤΕΡΙΑ?

----------


## Morgan

O SYNDYASMOS METRAE AKOMA KAI AN TAKSIDEPSEIS WS DOKIMOS. KANTO....
GIA TA XRHMATA EINAI ANALOGA THN ETAIREIA. PSAXTO PRIN APOFASISEIS SE PIA TELIKA THA MEINEIS, APLA TA PRAGMATA

----------


## Mookie

thanks , morgan.....

ομως στην στερια με το συνδυασμο ΕΜΠ+τριτος μηχανικος (χωρις να φυγω) ποια ειναι η διακυμανση του μισθου ανεξαρτητα εταιρειας ?

και ο λογος  ειναι οτι σαν δοκιμος να παω για κανα 2 - μηνο οκ αλλα οχι και ολοκληρο μπαρκο.

----------


## Morgan

τοτε μην ταξιδεψεις.
εχεις καλο συνδυασμο και το μονο που θελει ειναι να βρεθει η εταιρεια..αυτο φυσικα μετα απο αρκετο ψαξιμο και επιμονη οπως εχουμε πει αλλου.

το να ταξιδεψεις 2-3-4 μηνες παραπανω δεν θα σου πει τιποτα οικονομικα...αν μιλαμε για τετοια μπαρκα και 1 χρονο ακομα υπηρεσια σαν 3ος , δεν υπαρχει διακυμανση αξιολογη. αλλωστε εσυ πας για δυλεια ως στεριανος οχι ως ναυτικος.

και κατι αλλο:  αρχισε να ανησυχεις για τα λεφτα αφου πιασεις την δουλεια. την ταινια με τον βουτσα την θυμασαι?? "το παν ειναι να τρουπωσεις..." . μπες και μετα τα βλεπεις καθαροτερα.

----------


## captain hook

μετα απο 25 χρονια σαν ενεργος πλοιαρχος ψαχνω για εργασια στη στερια σε ναυτηλιακη εταιρια ,μηπως ξερει κανεις τιποτα  για το τι πρεπει να κανω

----------


## Michael

> μετα απο 25 χρονια σαν ενεργος πλοιαρχος ψαχνω για εργασια στη στερια σε ναυτηλιακη εταιρια ,μηπως ξερει κανεις τιποτα για το τι πρεπει να κανω


Ξαναμπάρκαρε για να γλιτώσεις...! :Wink:  
Πέρα από την πλάκα πάντως, και χωρίς να είμαι ειδικός, απλά έτσι σαν μια άποψη ενός ανθρώπου που έχει περάσει και αυτός από την "μεγάλη ναυτική οικογένεια" έχω να σου πω τα εξής.
Η εμπειρία είναι πάντοτε χρήσιμή και παίζει βασικό ρόλο. Εξαρτάται όμως και το είδος της εμπειρίας. Δηλαδή εμπειρία σε γκαζάδικα, σε ποστάλια, σε μποκεράδικα, σε φορτηγά, τί εμπειρία έχεις; Ανάλογα με την εμπειρία θα ψάξεις να βρεις και την ανάλογη εταιρεία. 
Πέρα όμως από την εμπειρία παίζουν ρόλο και τα χαρτιά και οι ειδικές γνώσεις. Εχεις π.χ. κάποιο δίπλωμα αγγλικών, γνωρίζεις υπολογιστές (υποθέτω για να ασχολέισαι με το φορουμ θα γνωρίζεις και υπολογιστές), έχεις κάποιο πιστοποιητικό σαν auditor ή κάτι παρόμοιο;
Και ύστερα σε τι θέση σκέφτεσαι ότι σε ενδιαφέρει και μπορείς να εργαστείς; Στο operation, στα πληρώματα; 
Αν έχεις επίσης και κάποιο πτυχίο ή μεταπτυχιακό ίσως να σε βοηθήσει αν και δεν είναι είναι απαραίτητο αν υπάρχει εμπειρία και ικανότητα.
Τέλος, εχεις συζητήσει σχετικά με το θέμα στις εταιρείες στις οποίες εργάστηκες κατά το τελευταίο διάστημα . Μπορεί π.χ. να υπάρχει κάποια κενή θέση κάποιου που πρόκειται να πάρει σύνταξη είτε στην ίδια εταιρεία είτε σε άλλη. ¶λλοι συνάδελφοί σου που ήσασταν μαζί στην σχολή, στο κεσέν τι κάναν; Μήπως μπορούν να σε βοήθήσουν ξέρωντας και τις ικανότητές σου; 
Ελπίζω απαντώντας ο ίδιος στον εαυτό σου τα ερωτήματα να σε βοηθήσει να ξεκαθαρίσεις κάπως τα πράγματα. Αν πάλι όχι, εδώ είμαστε να δώσουμε κάποιες παραπάνω διευκρινίσεις και "συμβουλές" από ό,τι ξέρουμε και καταλαβαίνουμε και εμείς βέβαια.

----------


## Michael

> και κατι αλλο: αρχισε να ανησυχεις για τα λεφτα αφου πιασεις την δουλεια. την ταινια με τον βουτσα την θυμασαι?? "το παν ειναι να τρουπωσεις..." . μπες και μετα τα βλεπεις καθαροτερα.


Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω.   ...Τρούπωσε και προχώρα.
Και δεν είναι μόνο οι ναυτιλιακές, έιναι και οι νηογνώμωνες κτλ.

----------


## Morgan

μα ετσι δεν ειναι ρε  Μιχαλη?τοσος κοσμος ανησυχει για τι θεση θα παρει και με τι φραγκα πριν καν ακουμπησει, ή περασει την πορτα της εταιρειας...και δεν μιλαω για τον παραπανω φιλο.
ενα γενικο φαινομενο καυτηριαζω.

----------


## Mookie

thanks ,παιδια.....

με διαφωτησατε.....

εχω προτασει να φυγω για κορεα οποτε μαλλον θα δεχτω....

οσο για το τρουπωμα  εκανα την ερωτηση  παραπανω  διοτι  σε καθε interview  σε ρωτανε  ''poso to μαλλι''....

για να εχω μια ιδεα

----------


## Morgan

καλο ταξιδι φιλαρακι...
τρουπωμα και τι τρουπωμα!!
για το μαλλι ολοι ρωτανε, αλλα οταν ειναι να το δωσουν...

----------


## Mookie

με την διαφορα οτι δεν δινω, ζηταω να μου δωσουν....... το μαλλι....

και αυτο ρωτησα .... αν εχετε ιδεα το ποσο ειναι το μαλλι....

αναρωτιεμαι το δικο σου το τρουπωμα πως εκατσε απο γνωστο, φιλαρακι?

μαλλον δεν εχεισ ιδεα για τι μαλλι....

και η αληθεια λεγεται με απλα λογια..

οποτε απλη ερωτηση εκανα και περιμενα απλη απαντηση και οχι ειρωνικα σχολια....

----------


## nikstef

> καλως ηρθες στην παρεα μας συναδελφε...
> πολλα παιδια ειναι στην δικη σου περιπτωση, πες μου κατι εχεις τελειωσει στρατιωτικο...? για βοηθησε , και πες μου και την ηλικια σου (σορρυ αν ακουγομαι σαν την Βεφα αλλα πρεπει να μαθω).............
> 
> 
> θ. εχε στο νου σου οτι καποια τμηματα σε ναυτιλιακες ειναι *ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΜΕΝΑ* απο μια κατηγορια υποψηφιων, γιατι απλα καλυπτονται απο συγκεκριμενες ειδικοτητες.
> 
> 
> παραμενω στην διαθεση σου


 
KALISPERA SE OLOUS STO FORUM,
AGAPITE MORGAN, 8A I8ELA NA SOU PW OTI SYMFWNW MAZI SOU STA PERISSOTERA, OXI OMWS APOLYTA K OXI SE OLA. TELOS, 8A I8ELA NA SOU KANW MIA ERWTISI NA MOU PEIS TI GNWMI SOU.

KAT'ARXAS , NA SE ENIMERWSW OTI EIMAI APOFOITOS TOU PAPEI, TOY NAYTILIAKOY K AYTON TON KAIRO KANW METAPTYXIAKO STO NAYTILIAKO TOU PAPEI. ETSI ZW TA PRAGMATA APO MESA. TAYTOXRONA DOULEYW SE MIA MIKRI TANKER OWNER. TO ZHTHMA EINAI OTI EPSAXNA GIA DOULEIA PERIPOU 4 MHNES, K AFOU EIXA STEILEI PANW APO 100-150 CV's K PERASA PANW APO 10-12 SYNENTEY3EIS TELIKA VRIKA TIN...POLYPO8HTH DOULEIA TOU...GRAMMATEA. TO WRARIO K O XAMHLOS MIS8OS + THN "TAPEINWTIKH 8ESH" EINAI A3EPERASTA PROVLHMATA. APO THN ALLH OPSH EIMAI "EYGNWMWN" DIOTI DEN EIXA PROYPHRESIA K EKPLHRWMENES STRATIWTKES YPOXREWSEIS.  TA 2 TELEYTAIA MALISTA HTAN K OI LOGOI POU OPWS EIPES K ESY DEN ME EPAIRNAN STIS ALLES DOULEIES.

OSON AFORA TA SEMINARIA, EXW STO CV MOU 5-6 SEMINARIA TOU PAPEI K ENA SEMINARIO DIARKEIAS 1 XRONOU STO CHARTERING, PAR;OLA AYTA TA GRAFEIA BROKERS ZHTOUN MONO EMPEIROUS, DEN 8ELOUN TRAINEES. 

TO SHMANTIKO (APO THN MIKRH MOU EMPEIRIA) EINAI H KALH XRHSH PC's (TO ECDL DEN PAIZEI SPOUDAIO ROLO PISTEYW) K OI KSENES GLWSSES, K FYSIKA TA AGGLIKA.

PRAGMATIKA DEN GNWRIZW TI NA KANW MORGAN, DOULEYW EDW 2 MHNES, DYSARESTHMENOS DEN EIMAI ALLA OYTE K EYXARISTIMENOS FYSIKA. H AGORA EINAI DYSKOLH K AKOMH K AN A3IZEIS KATI PARAPANW DEN TO EKTIMOUN, TOULAXISTON OXI EYKOLA. NA MEINW STH DOULEIA MIAS K EINAI H MONADIKH POU VRHKA (AFOU DEN EXW STRATO K EMPEIRIA) H NA SHKWSW AGKYRA?


PS1: OSO GIA TO PTYXIA K TO MELLONTIKO METAPTYXIAKO DEN EDWSAN K KAMIA IDIAITERH SHMASIA SE OSES MYNENTEY3EIS PHGA, MALLON ADIAFORO TOUS HTAN, TO PROSPERASAN K PHGAN KATEY8EIAN STO 8EMA THS EMPEIRIAS.

PS2: MHPWS TELIKA EINAI PROTIMOTERO NA GRAPSW STO CV PSEMMATA OTI DH8EN EXW EKPLHRWMENES STRATIWTIKES YPOXREWSEIS K AN ME PAROUN SE KAMIA DOULEIA, OTAN ER8EI H WRA NA PAW STRATO NA PARAITH8W GIA PROSWPIKOUS LOGOUS????

PS3: EXEIS POLY DIKIO GIA THN YPOMONH K THN EPIMONH STHN ANAZHTHSH DOULEIAS K STIS SYNENTEY3EIS.

PS4: 8A XARW NA DW APANTISEIS K SXOLIA KA8'OTI EIMAI NEOS STO XWRO K STO FORUM.

----------


## Morgan

που την ειδες την ειρωνια ρε φιλε?συγνωμη που δεν σου δωσαμε και φορολογικη δηλωση και που δεν ειμαστε και ακριβεις .
επειδη ομως δεν θελω να το τραβηξω θα σου πω τα εξης..
τα χρηματα διαφερουν απο εταιρεια σε εταιρεια. υπαρχουν ανθρωποι με τα προσοντα σου που παιρνουν σε γραφειο με δ/ξ ακομα και 1200 ευρω.μην με ρωτησεις καθαρα-βρωμικα, δεν εισαι χαζος..

υπαρχουν αλλοι με τα ιδια, που παιρνουν 3,500 χιλιαρικα. αρα τι θες να σου πω? ζητα οτι εσυ νομιζεις και οχι οτι θες να πεις γιατι νομιζεις οτι αυτο θελουν να ακουσουν
και αν ειχες διαβασει εστω και λιγα απο οσα εχουν γραφτει απο μενα και απο τον τροπο που λειτουργω με οσους ρωτανε εδω, θα ειχες καταλαβει οτι "φιλαρακι"δεν μπηκα με γνωστο αλλα αφου εστειλα καμμια 100 βιογραφικα, περασα 5-10 συνεντευξεις, πηγα σε 2 γραφεια ως δοκιμαστικος, και βλεποντας του κοσμου τις μαλακιες και τους αεριτζηδες, ειχα την τυχη να μπω σε μια εταιρεια που φυσουσε. το θεμα ειναι η τυχη , η επιμονη και η υπομονη και να ξερεις να βλεπεις μπροστα. μπροστα δεν βλεπεις οταν η πρωτη σου ερωτηση ειναι ποσα θα παιρνω και οχι τι σκατα θα κανω εκει μεσα και αν μπορω να το κανω.

αντε γιατι εχει ψαρωσει πολυς κοσμος με τα χλιδατα της ναυτιλιας και τα φραγκα που παιζουν και εχετε καβαλησει καλαμι και εχετε και απαιτησεις για "αμεσες απαντησεις"..

επειδη εγω το θεμα δεν θα το σκοτωσω , οτι θες με π.μ.

----------


## Morgan

> KAT'ARXAS , NA SE ENIMERWSW OTI EIMAI APOFOITOS TOU PAPEI, TOY NAYTILIAKOY K AYTON TON KAIRO KANW METAPTYXIAKO STO NAYTILIAKO TOU PAPEI. ETSI ZW TA PRAGMATA APO MESA. TAYTOXRONA DOULEYW SE MIA MIKRI TANKER OWNER. TO ZHTHMA EINAI OTI EPSAXNA GIA DOULEIA PERIPOU 4 MHNES, K AFOU EIXA STEILEI PANW APO 100-150 CV's K PERASA PANW APO 10-12 SYNENTEY3EIS TELIKA VRIKA TIN...POLYPO8HTH DOULEIA TOU...GRAMMATEA. TO WRARIO K O XAMHLOS MIS8OS + THN "TAPEINWTIKH 8ESH" EINAI A3EPERASTA PROVLHMATA. APO THN ALLH OPSH EIMAI "EYGNWMWN" DIOTI DEN EIXA PROYPHRESIA K EKPLHRWMENES STRATIWTKES YPOXREWSEIS.  TA 2 TELEYTAIA MALISTA HTAN K OI LOGOI POU OPWS EIPES K ESY DEN ME EPAIRNAN STIS ALLES DOULEIES.


φιλε καλησπερα,

προσωπικες αποψεις..

καταρχας πρεπει και εσυ και ολα τα παιδια που εχουν τελειωσει το παπει η αλλο πανεπιστημιο, και δεν εχουν δοντι, να καταλαβουν οτι η ναυτιλα ειναι πολυ βαρβαρη περιοχη - και αυτο ανεξαρτητα απο τι περιμενεις ή ακους κατα την διαρκεια των σπουδων σου. αυτη ειναι αντιμετωπιση σε ολους τους μη-βαπορισιους.\εμενα με εσωσε το γεγονος οτι ειχα το διπλωμα και ειχα τελειωσει αδσεν.
ταπεινωτικη δουλεια δεν υπαρχει ουτε μεσα σε εισαγωγικα. υπαρχει σκατα δουλεια αλλα οχι ταπεινωτικη. εγω ξεκινησα με 100,000 δρχ σε ενα γραφειο 2χ3 στον πειραια και πιστεψε με μονο η μαφια (η και η μαφια) εκει ηταν. 

αυτο που πρεπει να καταλαβεις ειναι  οτι αρχικα θα εχεις αυτη την αντιμετωπιση αλλα πρεπει να καταλαβαινεις και ολας οτι εχεις στοχο να πας καλυτερα και αλλου. ολα αυτα ειναι προσωρινα και επιβαλλεται να μαθεις οτι μπορεις σε καθε θεση και παραλληλα να ψαχνεις αλλου χωρις φοβο και παθος. 

πρεπει να ξερεις επισης οτι πολλοι περιμενουν τα ψαρια καλη ωρα να τα παρουν τσαμπα...υπαρχουν πολλα @%#$ στον πειραια και στα βορεια.

ΒΑΖΕ ΓΡΑΜΜΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΒΙΟΓΡΑΦΙΚΟ ΣΟΥ ΕΚΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ ¨ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑΚΗ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ¨ ΑΠΛΑ ΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ.

ο στρατιωτικο και η εμπειρια ειναι δικαιολογιες στην πλειοψηφια των περιπτωσεων για α.) να μην σε παρουν β.) να σου δωσουν λιγα λεφτα.






> OSON AFORA TA SEMINARIA, EXW STO CV MOU 5-6 SEMINARIA TOU PAPEI K ENA SEMINARIO DIARKEIAS 1 XRONOU STO CHARTERING, PAR;OLA AYTA TA GRAFEIA BROKERS ZHTOUN MONO EMPEIROUS, DEN 8ELOUN TRAINEES.


 συνεχισε την προσπαθεια αν σο αρεσει αυο το κοματι. θα κατσει καποια στιγμη ιδιαιτερα κοντα στο καλοκαιρι που καποιοι θα θελουν να πανε αδεια.




> PRAGMATIKA DEN GNWRIZW TI NA KANW MORGAN, DOULEYW EDW 2 MHNES, DYSARESTHMENOS DEN EIMAI ALLA OYTE K EYXARISTIMENOS FYSIKA. H AGORA EINAI DYSKOLH K AKOMH K AN A3IZEIS KATI PARAPANW DEN TO EKTIMOUN, TOULAXISTON OXI EYKOLA. NA MEINW STH DOULEIA MIAS K EINAI H MONADIKH POU VRHKA (AFOU DEN EXW STRATO K EMPEIRIA) H NA SHKWSW AGKYRA?


 κανε οτι νοιωθεις. αν δεν αισθανεσαι καλα και δεν καιγεσαι για λεφτα καντην. σου ξαναλεω ομως οτι σκατοδουλειες ολοι καναμε λιγο-πολυ.
εγω θα την εκανα οταν εφτανα στο αμην ή εβρισκα αλλη δουλεια.
συνεχισε να στελνεις CV.





> PS1: OSO GIA TO PTYXIA K TO MELLONTIKO METAPTYXIAKO DEN EDWSAN K KAMIA IDIAITERH SHMASIA SE OSES MYNENTEY3EIS PHGA, MALLON ADIAFORO TOUS HTAN, TO PROSPERASAN K PHGAN KATEY8EIAN STO 8EMA THS EMPEIRIAS.


γιατι σε ηθελαν στο τσαμπα και δεν θελουν τιποτα αλλο απο γραμματεα-στο χερι σου ισως ειναι να τους δειξεις αλλα εκτος αν εχεις προισταμενο...της...πλακας. αλλιως φυγε συντομα.





> PS2: MHPWS TELIKA EINAI PROTIMOTERO NA GRAPSW STO CV PSEMMATA OTI DH8EN EXW EKPLHRWMENES STRATIWTIKES YPOXREWSEIS K AN ME PAROUN SE KAMIA DOULEIA, OTAN ER8EI H WRA NA PAW STRATO NA PARAITH8W GIA PROSWPIKOUS LOGOUS????



δεν στο συνιστω- μια φορα το εκανα, με βρηκανε γιατι ειχα καλοθελητη ex-boss  αλλα μολις εφυγα βρηκα την δουλεια που πραγματικα ηθελα.
παντως μην πας στρατο με την ελπιδα οτι μετα θα βρεις δουλεια στο χαλαρο. μην παραμυθιαζεσαι.αστο φλου...

εγω παντως δουλεια βρηκα εχοντας αναβολη για ακομα 3 χρονια και επειδη ηθελαν να με παρουν με πηραν!!!! αρα δεν παιζει..ασε που οταν τλειωνει η αναβολη σου μπορει να θες απο μονος σου και να χεις φυγει νωριτερα (καπιταλισμος=ελευθ.αγορα λεμε τωρα) ή να εισαι τοσο καλος που να θελουν να σε κρατησουν και μετα ή να σου προσφερουν δουλεια εξω και να μην πας κ.ο.κ....

γενικα στον στρατο λεμε οχι οχι οχι!! χαχαχα

----------


## Kyriakos

> ...και αυτο ρωτησα .... αν εχετε ιδεα το ποσο ειναι το μαλλι....
> ......
> 
> ...και η αληθεια λεγεται με απλα λογια..
> 
> οποτε απλη ερωτηση εκανα και περιμενα απλη απαντηση και οχι ειρωνικα σχολια....





> αντε γιατι εχει ψαρωσει πολυς κοσμος με τα χλιδατα της ναυτιλιας και τα φραγκα που παιζουν και εχετε καβαλησει καλαμι και εχετε και απαιτησεις για "αμεσες απαντησεις"..
> 
> επειδη εγω το θεμα δεν θα το σκοτωσω , οτι θες με π.μ.


Η αλήθεια λέγεται με απλά λόγια, αλλά αν έχεις τα δεδομένα, γιατί αν ήταν μόνο από τα τυπικά προσόντα, δεν θα έκαναν ιnterview. Και ότι και να πεις, αυτοί στα όρια που θέλουν θα κινηθούν. Το σημαντικό είναι να μπορείς να αξιολογείς τον εαυτό σου, και να τα ζητάς. Με αυτό, άλλοι θα σε λογαριάσουν και άλλοι θα γελάσουν.

Και φυσικά, είναι και το τί θα κάνεις, τί ευθύνη θα έχεις κτλ. και κατά πόσο θα είσαι καλός στην δουλειά σου, που δεν εξασφαλίζεται από τα τυπικά προσόντα.

Και τα "χλιδάτα" της ναυτιλίας έχουν ένα υπέροχο ταλέντο να συνδιάζονται με την κακομοιριά...

----------


## Mookie

morgan kai kyriako,Thanks για τις απαντησεις.

Νομιζω οτι οι δυο τελευταιες απαντησεις μου εδωσαν μια σαφη εικονα για το τι παιζει τελικα στην ναυτιλια.

 :Smile: 

'' Σοφος δεν ειναι αυτος που ξερει πολλα αλλα αυτος που ξερει χρησιμα πραγματα''

----------


## Michael

> μα ετσι δεν ειναι ρε Μιχαλη?τοσος κοσμος ανησυχει για τι θεση θα παρει και με τι φραγκα πριν καν ακουμπησει, ή περασει την πορτα της εταιρειας...και δεν μιλαω για τον παραπανω φιλο.
> ενα γενικο φαινομενο καυτηριαζω.


Γενικά πάντα μιλώντας, συμφωνώ. «_Λογισμός δε όκνον φέρει_», δηλάδη όσο το σκέφτεσαι και το περιεργάζεσαι ένα θέμα, εν προκειμένω την εργασία, κάπου αρχίζεις και βάζεις πολές παραμέτρους και πολλά αν και τελικά χάνεις το νόημα και τον σκοπό και δεν κάνει τίποτα από το περιφέρεσαι στο ίδιο σημείο. Όποτε η καλύτερη λύση να πιαστείς από τον τροχό που γυρίζει ή το κάρο που τρέχει (ή ό,τι άλλη παρομοίωση) και αφού πιαστείς σιγά σιγά, ανάλογα με τις συνθήκες, βολέυεσαι καλύτερα. 
Ειδικά για όσους δεν έχουν περάσει από τα βαπόρια και δεν έχουν λίγο δει και ζήσει τα πράγματα σε real time και σε πραγματικές συνθήκες, πολλές φορές (αν και όχι πάντοτε) πιστευούν ότι θα παν στην ναυτιλιακή εταιρέια και περίπου θα γίνουν εφοπλιστές...  (και αυτό ισχύει σε πολλά επαγγέλματα, ειδικά αν κάποιος έχει τελειώσει κανένα πανεπιστημιο ή μαστερ ή ΜΒΑ). Δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς όμως κανέις δεν σου δίνει τσάμπα λεφτά... Ε, η αλήθεια είναι πως όταν έλεγα πως είμαι ναυτικός και πολύ περισσότερο όταν έλεγα την εταιρεία που δούλευα συχνά με βλέπαν ως κάποιον με πολλά λεφτά και ας ήμουνα ενάς πτωχός πλην τίμιος δόκιμος. Μερικές φορες μάλιστα μου είχαν ζητήσει να μεσολαβήσω για να βάλω τα παιδία τους στην εταιρείασε μια καλή θέση! Δεν ξέρω αν κατάλαβαν ποτέ ότι εγώ ήμουν ένας απλός ναυτικός και ότι δεν ήμουν κάποιος που απλά δεν ήθελε να τους βοηθήσει. Anyway...
Στην στην αμοιβή πρέπει κανείς πάντως να υπολογίζει και άλλα πράγματα εκτος από τον βασικό. Π.χ. εκπαίδευση από την εταιρία, εμπειρία, το καλό όνομα της εταιρέιας στην αγορά, συνθήκες εργασίας κτο.

----------


## Michael

> οποτε απλη ερωτηση εκανα και περιμενα απλη απαντηση και οχι ειρωνικα σχολια....


Σόρυ αν δόθηκε λάθος εντύπωση, καμμία διάθεση για ειρωνία._

----------


## Morgan

Μιχαλη συμφωνω με τα παραπανω- ειναι πολυ καθαρα

----------


## Kyriakos

> Ε, η αλήθεια είναι πως όταν έλεγα πως είμαι ναυτικός και πολύ περισσότερο όταν έλεγα την εταιρεία που δούλευα συχνά με βλέπαν ως κάποιον με πολλά λεφτά και ας ήμουνα ενάς πτωχός πλην τίμιος δόκιμος. Μερικές φορες μάλιστα μου είχαν ζητήσει να μεσολαβήσω για να βάλω τα παιδία τους στην εταιρείασε μια καλή θέση! Δεν ξέρω αν κατάλαβαν ποτέ ότι εγώ ήμουν ένας απλός ναυτικός και ότι δεν ήμουν κάποιος που απλά δεν ήθελε να τους βοηθήσει.


Εντυπωσιαζόντουσαν γιατί είχαν στο μυαλό τους τις παραδοσιακές ναυτιλιακές...




> Στην στην αμοιβή πρέπει κανείς πάντως να υπολογίζει και άλλα πράγματα εκτος από τον βασικό. Π.χ. εκπαίδευση από την εταιρία, εμπειρία, το καλό όνομα της εταιρέιας στην αγορά, συνθήκες εργασίας κτο.


Ναι μεν, αλλά τα περισσότερα από αυτά τα βλέπεις μετά την συμφωνία, στην πραγματική τους διάσταση.

----------


## Morgan

Εγω ως εργαζομενος στο γραφειο , ειχα αρκετη ζητηξη για να μπει καποιος συναδελφος σε καποια θεση (οχι σε γραφειο αλλα στο πλοιο)....ο καθενας δυστυχως εχει μια εικονα ιδανικη για τον χωρο και η αληθεια οντως ειναι μονο απο μεσα. 

Οσον αφορα το τι πρεπει εκτος απο τα λεφτα να μπορει να σου προσφερει μια εταιρεια ειναι επισης γεγονος οτι τα περισσοτερα τα βλεπεις αμα μπεις. Εκτος απο την περιπτωση που εισαι ηδη "φτασμενος" οποτε τα διαπραγματευεσαι και τα ρωτας ολα πριν πεις ή σου πουν το ναι.

----------


## ypoploiarxos

katarxin kalhmera se olous eimai ypoploiarxos  molis teleiwsa to kesen,psaxnw douleia sthn aktoploia ,se krouazieroploia ,se skafoi , kai se grafeia ,alla otan lew oti eimai ypoploiarxos oloi theloun na me mparkaroun diladh  oloi oi dromoi odigoun sta forthga eki pou arxisa eki pistevw oti tha teleiwsw.den kserw einai diskolw na breis douleia se grafeio.

----------


## Morgan

ειναι αλλα αμα εχεις υπομονη και επιμονη βρισκεις.
τωρα ειναι και θεμα απαιτησεων οικονομικων...
παντως αν το διαπραγματευτεις (ενα δυο ταξιδια και μετα γραφειο πχ) ειναι ακομα καλυτερο

----------


## tintin

Γεια σας Παιδιά,

Είμαι απόφοιτος του τμήματος Ναυτιλιακών Σπουδών του ΠΑ.ΠΕΙ. Πριν λίγο καιρό τελείωσα τις στρατιωτικές μου υποχρεώσεις και σκέφτομαι σοβαρά το ενδεχόμενο να μπαρκάρω για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα. Θέλω να το κάνω περισσότερο για την εμπειρία. Να δω πως λειτουργεί εν πλω ένα πλοίο και πως συμπεριφέρεται το πλήρωμα γενικότερα. Το δίλημμα μου είναι αν αξίζει να αφιερώσω κάποιους μήνες από τη ζωή μου γι’ αυτό το σκοπό. Δηλαδή είναι κάτι το οποίο θα με βοηθήσει ουσιαστικά, αν στο μέλλον πιάσω δουλειά στα γραφεία μιας Ναυτιλιακής; 
Απ’ ότι έχω δει υπάρχουν πολλά μέλη του site με αρκετή εμπειρία στο χώρο της ναυτιλίας και πραγματικά θα ήθελα να ακούσω τις απόψεις σας πριν πάρω μια τελική απόφαση.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!

----------


## Petros

Γεια σου παιδι, καλως ηρθες.

Σε καμια περιπτωση δε θα θεωρηθει χασιμο χρονου η παραμονη σου σε ενα καραβι. Προερχομαι απο παρομοιο background με το δικο σου και αυτο που μου λειπει περισσοτερο (οσο και να προσπαθω και οσο και να διαβαζω κτλ), ειναι η εμπειρια πανω σε πλοιο.

Σε οποιοδηποτε τμημα ναυτιλιακης εταιρειας (ή εταιρειας που ασχολειται με τη ναυτιλια: brokers, agents κτλ) και να εργαστεις (operations, ism, chartering, spares, technical κτλ), σε καθε περιπτωση η εμπειρια σε καραβι θα σε βοηθησει. Για το ποιο θα ηταν το καταλληλο χρονικο διαστημα, θα το κρινεις και ο ιδιος οταν θα εισαι πανω στο καραβι.

Εχω βρεθει σε καραβια καποιες φορες ως επισκεπτης, αλλα φυσικα ειναι εντελως διαφορετικα να εισαι μελος του πληρωματος και να βιωσεις ολη τη ζωη πανω στο καραβι και ολες τις εργασιες που γινονται (loading/discharging, bunkering, mooring, various audits & inspections, navigation etc...).

Θα παρεις εδω πιθανοτατα και αλλες γνωμες απο εμπειρους ναυτικους που μπορει να ειναι διαφορετικες. Προσωπικα εστω και 2-3 μηνες θελω να παω σε καραβι οταν κανονιστει.

----------


## Michael

> Γεια σας Παιδιά,
> 
> Είμαι απόφοιτος του τμήματος Ναυτιλιακών Σπουδών του ΠΑ.ΠΕΙ. Πριν λίγο καιρό τελείωσα τις στρατιωτικές μου υποχρεώσεις και σκέφτομαι σοβαρά το ενδεχόμενο να μπαρκάρω για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα. Θέλω να το κάνω περισσότερο για την εμπειρία. Να δω πως λειτουργεί εν πλω ένα πλοίο και πως συμπεριφέρεται το πλήρωμα γενικότερα. Το δίλημμα μου είναι αν αξίζει να αφιερώσω κάποιους μήνες από τη ζωή μου γι’ αυτό το σκοπό. Δηλαδή είναι κάτι το οποίο θα με βοηθήσει ουσιαστικά, αν στο μέλλον πιάσω δουλειά στα γραφεία μιας Ναυτιλιακής; 
> Απ’ ότι έχω δει υπάρχουν πολλά μέλη του site με αρκετή εμπειρία στο χώρο της ναυτιλίας και πραγματικά θα ήθελα να ακούσω τις απόψεις σας πριν πάρω μια τελική απόφαση.
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!


Φίλε γειά σου και καλωσήρθες,
Η προσωπική μου άποψη είναι πως εξαρτάται απο το που ακριβως θέλεις να εργασθείς. Υπάρζουν τμήματα σε μια ναυτιλιακή εταιρία που δεν χρειάζεται ιδιαίτερη εμπειρία απο τα πλοία και τμήματα στα οποία αυτό κρινειται μάλλον απαραίτητο. Π.χ. στο operation είναι μάλλον απαραίτητο, ενώ στο λογιστήριο όχι. Ύστερα είναι και το άλλο θέμα. Με ποιά ιδιότητα θα μπαρκάρεις; Στα ποντοπόρα πολύ δύσκολά θα βρεις θέση ακόμα για τζόβενο. Στα της ακτοπλοΐας θα βρεις αλλά πρέπει να το ψάξεις λίγο.
Πάντως αν τελικά αποφασίσεις να μπαρκάρεις θα δεν παεί και τσάμπα αφού και λεφτα θα πάρεις και μια διαφορετική εμπειρία ζωής. 
Ό,τι πιο ειδικό θες να συζητήσουμε πάντως εδω είμαστε.

----------


## Azzos

Kalimera Paidia,
exo arketo kairo na mpo sto forum.....ala kalio arga para pote.
Ego ksekinisa apo thn ADSEN Aspropyrgou san mhxanikos kai meta apo 2 xronia 8alasia ipiresia kai 1 xrono se paximetrisis (paroti ton ogko mou), tora doulebo se mia polie8niki pou eksoplizi mixanimata sta ploia (propeles, mpompes, timonia , k.a) sto sthma twn polisewn kai newn polisewn (Aftermarket/Newsales).

Kalh synexeia

----------


## Chreng

Καλησπέρα παιδιά,
πρόσφατα ανακαλυψα το site και το βρίσκω πολύ ενδιαφέρον. Θα ήθελα τη συμβουλή-καθοδήγήση σας. Είμαι απόφοιτος της ΑΔΣΕΝ(τότε) Χανίων Μηχ. Είμαι Β' Μηχανικος συμπληρωμένος για Πρώτος και το καλοκαίρι τελειώνοντας το ΚΕΣΕΝ θα έχω και το δίπλωμα.΄Ολη μου η θητεία είναι σε Tankers. Σκέφτομαι για κάποιο μεταπτυχιακό ή bachelor πιθανότατα στο εξωτερικό (Αγγλία) με σκοπό να δουλέψω σε κάποιο γραφείο. Μπορείτε να με συμβουλέψετε σχετικά? Πιστεύω θα βοηθήσει, ή θα είναι καλύτερα να μπαρκάρω τώρα που θα πάρω και το δίπλωμα ώστε να ''βαπτιστώ'' κιόλας Πρώτος? Μήπως δηλαδή ή περαιτέρω σπουδές δεν είναι και πολύ ''απαραίτητες'' δεδομένου της θαλάσσιας εμπειρίας μου,6 χρόνια, και του διπλώματος του Α΄Μηχ? Σίγουρα ο ανταγωνισμός είναι μεγάλος, οι απαιτήσεις αλλάζουν και οποιοδήποτε ''χαρτάκι'' βοηθάει, αλλά μήπως πρέπει να ρίξω βάρος στην εμπειρία πλέον σαν Α΄Μηχ? Βέβαια δεν θα έχω πάντα την ευχαίρεια των σπουδών αφου είμαι ήδη 32 ετών. Ευχαριστώ παιδιά...

----------


## journeyman

Kalispera kai sygnomi gia ta greeklish mou(tha epanorthoso syntoma!)
Eimai neos sto forum kai tha ithela na dwsw sygxaritiria se osous asxolithikan me auto mias kai den pisteua pote oti yparxei tosi diathesi gia allilovoitheia!
Sto thema mas twra: eimai anthypoploiarxos (sx.Argostoliou) kai exw ergasiaki empeiria se tanker apo to 99 pou teleiwsa sxoli ews to 2003 san anth/rxos.Exw parei ton A' kyklo tou Yp/rxoy sto KESEN alla diekopsa logo provlimatos oikogeneiakou.Den ithela omws na taksidepsw allo kai etsi psaxtika na afisw pisw tis spoudes mou kai na asxolitho me kati allo.Etsi epiasa douleia se mia megali etaireia me ypologistes kai eimai ekei 3 xronia.
Tha me endiefere poly na doulepso se nautiliako grafeio (den exw protimisi gia kapoio tmima) kai psaxno genikos aggelies alla den vlepo antapokrisi.Na po oti meno Patra kai den tha eixa provlima na anevw kai stin Athina gi'auto.Kserw episis oti tha itan kalo na parw kai tou Yp/rxou to diploma alla ta oikonomika mou den mou epitrepoun na anevw Athina MONO gi'auto ton logo.Etsi tha itan protimotero na ta syndyasw (douleia+KESEN).
Auto omws pou rwtaw einai an kata tin gnomi sas tha prepei na synexisw na psaxno gia douleia se auton ton tomea (nautiliaka) i an tha eprepe na stamatisw logo megalou diastimatos apoxis.

Euxaristw ek ton proterwn gia ton xrono sas.


Journeyman

P.S. Yparxei section sto forum me aggelies se nautiliaka grafeia stin Ellada?

----------


## fermat

Είχα ποστάρει κάπου αλλού , τώρα ποστάρω εδώ και ελπίζω να το δει κάποιος.Είμαι Πληροφορικός κατηγορίας ΠΕ-19 ΑΕΙ Πληροφορική.Μπορεί κάποιος αν είναι εύκολο να μου πει τι εργασία κάνει ένας Πληροφορικός σε μια Ναυτιλιακή; :Sad:

----------


## Morgan

edw koitakses ??? http://forum.naytilia.gr/showthread.php?t=173
exei oti xreiazesai gia na deis pou mporeis na mpeis an kai einai aytonohto . to tmhma einai to I.T.

p.s. otan postareis se lathos shmeia , 3 pragmata ginontai :
a.kleidwma thematos
h'
b.diagrafh post
h'
c. kaneis den prosexei thn erwthsh sou

----------


## nala

Διαβασα οσο πιο προσεκτικα μπορουσα τα προυγουμενα ποστς και θελω να καταθεσω και εγω την αποψη μου.

ΘΕΜΑ Α ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ
Οσο αφορα την καλυψη θεσεων στο γραφειο η προσωπικη μου εμπειρια λεει πωσ υπαρχει διασταση των οσων λεγονται και των οσων γινονται. Δηλαδη ενω οι περισσοτερες ετερειες λενε πως θελουν νεα παιδια με σπουδες δραστηρια με ανοικτο νου κτλ, τελικα επιλεγουν βαπορισιους. Η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι εχουν μεγαλυτερη εμπιστοσυνη σε αυτους μιας και οι περισοτερς διοικησεις ειναι παλιοι ναυτικοι..... Βεβαι θελουν και νεα παιδια γιατι τα νεα παιδια ξεκινανε με 700-800 ευρω και οχι με το πεντοχιλιαρο τοθ πλοιαρχου. Τελευταια η ταση ειναι οι γραμματικοι και οσο παει πεφτει εκπτωση και ανθυποπλοιαρχοι..... Δηλαδη 2000-3000. Αυτος για μενα ειναι ο λογος. Αλλα παλι στρεφονται στους βαπορισιους. Αν δειτε τισ αγγελιες ολες λενε ...θαλασσια υπηρεσια θα θεωρηθει προσων.....

Οσο για αυτους ποθ ειναι ηδη δευτεροι η γραμματικοι, δεν το συζηταω να πανε να παρουν το διπλωμα του πρωτοθ η του καπετανιου και μετα γραφειο.... Οσο για τους σπουδαγμενους.... υπομονη 5-7 χρονια απο την αρχη ποθ θα πιασοθν δουλεια και μετα να ελπιζουν μισθους πανο απο 2000.

ΘΕΜΑ Β. ΠΑΠΕΙ

Με το θεμα αυτο εχω ασχοληθει παρα πολυ και γνωριζω προσωπα και πραγματα. Οσα εχεται ηδη γραψει παραπανω ειναι σωστα. Το προβλημα δεν ειναι του ΠΑΠΕΙ, ειναι των ιδιων των σχολων ΕΝ, που δεν εχουν ακομα καθοριστει αν ειναι ΑΕΙ η οχι. Αρα αν ειναι ΑΕΙ τοτε με κατατακτηριες μπαινεις στο ΠΑΠΕΙ στο δευετερο ετος για δευτρο πτυχιο και φυσικα μπορεις νακανεις και μεταπτυχιακο χωρις να πας στο προπτυχιακο. Αν ομως δεν ειναι τοτε τα πραγματα μπερδευονται πολυ. Οι διοικουντες του ΠΑΠΕΙ γενικα ηθελαν και θελουν πλοιαρχους στο πανεπιστημιο και γιαυτο φροντισαν νομοτυπα να παρακαψουν τα διαδικαστικα και να παρουν μερικους. Ομως στην ελλδα που ειμαστε σημερα αυτοι διωκονται για παραβαση καθοκοντος...... (Το κατω απο πιες συνθηκες εγιναν αυτα, ειναι μεγαλη ιστορια). Εγω προσωπικα (μιας και εχω γνωση απο το περιεχομενο σπουδων σχολων ΕΝ, προ και μετα πτυχιακου ΠΑΠΕΙ οτι το δικαιοτερο θα ηταν να δεχοταν το πανεπιστημιο στο προπτυχιακο κανονικα τους πλοιαρχους με κατατακτιριες και στο μεταπτυχιακο κανονικα αλλα με ενα χρονο η ενα εξαμηνο παραπανω σαν προπαρασκευαστικα. Πιστεψτε με ειναι πολυ διαφορετικο να ξερεις διεθνεις κανονισμους απο το να ξερεις την θεωρια του Nash για τα παιγνια η ακομα τη ταση για ΣΔΙΤ στη ναυτιλια.

ΘΕΜΑ 3. Η γυναικα ειναι παρα μα παρα πολυ καλη στην δουλεια της και εγω προσωπικα θα τις προτιμουσα. Θε θετω περιορισμους σε θεσεις και παραδοσιακα προπυργια. Καλιστα θα ειχα στο γραφειου μου (αν ειχα δικη μου ετερεια) γυναικα για ο,τι τμημα ειχα αναγκη. Φυσικα να πληρουσε τις προδιαγραφες μορφωσης εμπειριας κτλ. Το μονο μειονεκτημα που ομως ειναι και το σημαντικοτερο ειναι η ιδια η φυση της γυναικας-μαμας-συζηγου κτλ....Οσες επιτυχημενες γυναικες στην ναυτιλια ξερω ειναι ολες μα ολες μονες.... τα συμπερασματα δικα σας.!! Οι αλλες η απλως ειναι γραμματεις η απλως φυεγουν μετα απο 5-10 χρονια δουλειας.

----------


## tintin

Καλησπέρα και από μένα. Διάβασα το συγκεκριμένο τόπικ από την αρχή με προσοχή διότι με ενδιαφέρει άμεσα. Συγκράτησα αρκετές συμβουλές.

Είμαι απόφοιτος του Τμήματος Ναυτιλιακών σπουδών του ΠΑ.ΠΕΙ., πρόσφατα τελείωσα τις στρατιωτικές μου υποχρεώσεις και ψάχνω για δουλειά στη Ναυτιλία εδώ και ένα μήνα περίπου. Εργασιακή εμπειρία έχω, αλλά δυστυχώς όχι στο χώρο της Ναυτιλίας, όπου είχα σκοπό να δουλέψω προς το τέλος των σπουδών μου αλλά λόγω διαφόρων συγκυριών αυτό δεν ήταν εφικτό.

Το CV μου το άλλαξα αρκετές φορές μέχρι να καταλήξω σε ένα μοντέλο που μου φαίνεται αρκετά καλό με δεδομένο αυτά που έχω κάνει.

Μέσα από κουβέντες καθώς και πληροφορίες που έχω βρει στο Διαδίκτυο, πιστεύω ότι θα μου ταίριαζε μια θέση στο chartering, στο operations ή στο S&P. Βέβαια, όταν μπω στο χώρο κάποια στιγμή είναι πολύ πιθανόν να αλλάξω αρκετές απόψεις για αρκετά πράγματα.
Αυτό που με ενδιαφέρει αρχικά, είναι να μπω, αν μπορέσω, σε ένα τμήμα όπου θα μπορέσω να δω και να μάθω πολλά πράγματα. Ποιο τμήμα θα ήταν καταλληλότερο γι’ αυτό?? Κατά την άποψή σας

Επίσης, έχω εκδώσει και Ναυτικό φυλλάδιο στην περίπτωση που χρειαστεί να ταξιδέψω για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα, με σκοπό να είμαι πιο λειτουργικός και αποδοτικός μέσα σε μια εταιρία (π.χ. για το τμήμα operations).

Έχω στείλει περίπου 200 βιογραφικά. Την προηγούμενη βδομάδα είχα 3 συνεντεύξεις και περιμένω τηλέφωνο και από τις 3 για δεύτερο interview. Θα δείξει… Έχω περιθώριο να ψάχνω μέχρι και Σεπτέμβρη. 

Από αρχικούς μισθούς τι ποσά περίπου παίζουν?

----------


## sonia24

Τωρα για το καταλληλοτερο τμήμα τι να σου πω…εξαρταται τι θελεις και τι σε τραβαει. Οπου κα να πας θα ξεκινησεις να μαθαινεις απο την αρχη πραγματα, το θεμα ειναι να μπορεσεις να εχεις την ευελιξια να πας και σε αλλο ποστο να δεις σφαρικα το θεμα της μεταφορας. Αν και εγω κανω πωλησεις, για μενα το καλυτερο τμημα ειναι το operation, ακριβως γιατι ειναι η καρδια της μεταφορας οπου και ευελπιστω να παω καποια στιγμη.

----------


## Michael

> Μέσα από κουβέντες καθώς και πληροφορίες που έχω βρει στο Διαδίκτυο, πιστεύω ότι θα μου ταίριαζε μια θέση στο chartering, στο operations ή στο S&P. Βέβαια, όταν μπω στο χώρο κάποια στιγμή είναι πολύ πιθανόν να αλλάξω αρκετές απόψεις για αρκετά πράγματα.
> Αυτό που με ενδιαφέρει αρχικά, είναι να μπω, αν μπορέσω, σε ένα τμήμα όπου θα μπορέσω να δω και να μάθω πολλά πράγματα. Ποιο τμήμα θα ήταν καταλληλότερο γι’ αυτό?? Κατά την άποψή σας


Για το οπερατιον χλωμό το βλέπω.. Για κανένα λιγότερο ναυτικό τμήμα νομίζω πως τα πράγματα είναι καλύτερα και με περισσότερες προοπτικές ανέλιξης.



> Από αρχικούς μισθούς τι ποσά περίπου παίζουν?


Δεν γνωρίζω ποιά είναι η προυπηρεσία σου, αλλά μην περιμένεις και πάρα πολλά. Τουλάχιστον στην αρχή. Εξαρτάται και από τι θα κάνεις και πόσο χρήσιμός θα είσαι. Πάντως το βασικό είναι να "τρουπώσεις"! ¶μα "τρουπώσεις" και λεφτά θα βγάζεις και προυπηρεσία θα γράφεις και εμπειρία θα μαζεύεις. Μέτα αν βρεις κάτι καλύτερο αλλάζεις.

----------


## tintin

Δεν γνωρίζω ποιά είναι η προυπηρεσία σου, αλλά μην περιμένεις και πάρα πολλά. Τουλάχιστον στην αρχή. Εξαρτάται και από τι θα κάνεις και πόσο χρήσιμός θα είσαι. Πάντως το βασικό είναι να "τρουπώσεις"! ¶μα "τρουπώσεις" και λεφτά θα βγάζεις και προυπηρεσία θα γράφεις και εμπειρία θα μαζεύεις. Μέτα αν βρεις κάτι καλύτερο αλλάζεις.[/quote]


Συμφωνώ μαζί σου! Αρχικά πρέπει να "τρουπώσει" κανείς και μετά ανάλογα με την τους στόχους του, τις ικανότητες του και με λίγη τύχη (πάντα βοηθάει αυτούς που έχουν υπομονή και επιμονή) κάτι θα γίνει.¨

Όσο για την προϋπηρεσία μου, κατα τη διάρκεια των σπουδών μου δούλευα σε Part-time, κυρίως, δουλείες όπου κατέληγα να έχω μια υπεύθυνη θέση.

Sonia και Μichael, σας ευχαριστώ για τις απόψεις και τις συμβουλές σας. Με βοηθουν πολύ, ιδιαίτερα τώρα που δεν έχω τόση μεγάλη εμπειρία στο χώρο.

----------


## tintin

Επίσης, αρχίζω και στέλνω σε εταιρίες του εξωτερικού που ζητάνε trainees.
Bέβαια, δεν ξέρω τι πιθανότητες έχω να λάβω κάποια απάντηση από κει, αλλά δεν έχω να χάσω τίποτα...

----------


## Petros

Εννοειται οτι δεν εχεις να χασεις τιποτα. Μη σου πω δεκα φορες καλυτερα. Τσεκαρε κ το θεμα περι εργασιας στο εξωτερικο που εχει ανοιχτει, να παρεις μια ιδεα.

----------


## tintin

> Εννοειται οτι δεν εχεις να χασεις τιποτα. Μη σου πω δεκα φορες καλυτερα. Τσεκαρε κ το θεμα περι εργασιας στο εξωτερικο που εχει ανοιχτει, να παρεις μια ιδεα.


 
OK! Θα το κοιτάξω.

----------


## tintin

Μια ερώτηση ρε παδια.. Γιατί σε όσα interview έχω πάει μέχρι τώρα μια απο τις ερωτήσεις που μου κανουν παντα ειναι η εξης: "Έχετε κάποιον συγγενή στο χώρο της Ναυτιλιας?
Εγω προσωπικά δεν έχω, αλλά αν έχει κανείς, μετράει τόσο πολύ ώστε να βρει δουλειά σε εταιρία στην οποία δεν έχει συγγένεια με κανέναν??? :Confused:

----------


## sonia24

> Μια ερώτηση ρε παδια.. Γιατί σε όσα interview έχω πάει μέχρι τώρα μια απο τις ερωτήσεις που μου κανουν παντα ειναι η εξης: "Έχετε κάποιον συγγενή στο χώρο της Ναυτιλιας?
> Εγω προσωπικά δεν έχω, αλλά αν έχει κανείς, μετράει τόσο πολύ ώστε να βρει δουλειά σε εταιρία στην οποία δεν έχει συγγένεια με κανέναν???


αυτο δεν το ξερω.εμενα δε με εχουν ρωτησει ποτε κατι τετοιο. το μονο που με ρωτανε ειναι: πως και αποφασισατε να ασχοληθειτε με τον κλαδο της ναυτιλιας; επειδη ειναι ενα κλειστο κυκλωμα σας ρωταμε. 

τωρα αν αυτο σημαινει "μηπως εχετε κανενα συγγενη που σας προωθει;" ειλικρινα δεν ξερω. παντως, οι γνωριμιες μετρανε 100%. και μη σου πω αν εχεις και συγγενεις, φιλους κλπ. που κανουν εισαγωγες-εξαγωγες, εκει σε εχουν στα ωπα-ωπα.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Morgan

> Μια ερώτηση ρε παδια.. Γιατί σε όσα interview έχω πάει μέχρι τώρα μια απο τις ερωτήσεις που μου κανουν παντα ειναι η εξης: "Έχετε κάποιον συγγενή στο χώρο της Ναυτιλιας?
> Εγω προσωπικά δεν έχω, αλλά αν έχει κανείς, μετράει τόσο πολύ ώστε να βρει δουλειά σε εταιρία στην οποία δεν έχει συγγένεια με κανέναν???


emena den me xoun rwthsei pote - exw perasei ouk oliges synenteykseis...alla den!
sinithws to posa xrhmata perimenw zhtane na mathoun

----------


## Michael

> emena den me xoun rwthsei pote - exw perasei ouk oliges synenteykseis...alla den!
> sinithws to posa xrhmata perimenw zhtane na mathoun


Ε ναι, αλλά έσυ θεωρείσαι ναυτικός. Δηλαδή είσαι του συναφιού μας .....!
Γενικά οι γνωριμίες παίζουν ρόλο. Μπορεί κάποιος να μάθει άμεσα ποιός είναι αυτός που έρχεται να τον βάλουμε αναμεσά μας. Επίσης το αν κάποιος έχει προηγούμενη σχέση με την ναυτιλία μπορέι να σημαίνει και το τελικά τι μπορούμε να περιμένουμε απ' αυτόν. 

τιντιν και έμεις ευχαριστούμε. Χαρά μας να πούμε να την αποψή μας και αν μπορούμε να βοηθήσουμε με αυτήν. 
Όσον αφορά την εργασία στο εξωτερικό, προσωπική μου άποψη, νομίζω πως είναι καλύτερα, ειδικά για αρχή. Πολλές φορές και τα λεφτά μπορεί να έιναι πιο καλά. Ύστερα αν δεν σ' αρέσει και θες να γυρίσεις ελλάδα έχεις την προυπηρεσία στο εξωτερικό. Νομίζω πως είναι ένα ατού παραπάνω. Μπορεί ίσως να είναι λίγο παραπάνω το αγχός για το "που θα πάω τώρα, αν θα τα καταφέρω με την γλώσσα κτλ", αλλά όλα αυτά ισχύουν οπουδήποτε και ότι δήποτε και να κάνει κανείς και ύστερα νομίζω πως στα βαθιά μαθαίνει κανείς να κολυμπά...
Καλή σταδιοδρομία πάντως.

----------


## tintin

> Γενικά οι γνωριμίες παίζουν ρόλο. Μπορεί κάποιος να μάθει άμεσα ποιός είναι αυτός που έρχεται να τον βάλουμε αναμεσά μας. Επίσης το αν κάποιος έχει προηγούμενη σχέση με την ναυτιλία μπορέι να σημαίνει και το τελικά τι μπορούμε να περιμένουμε απ' αυτόν.


Κατι τετοιο σκεφτομουν και γω, νομιζω οτι ειναι το πιο λογικο συμπερασμα.






> τιντιν και έμεις ευχαριστούμε. Χαρά μας να πούμε να την αποψή μας και αν μπορούμε να βοηθήσουμε με αυτήν. 
> Όσον αφορά την εργασία στο εξωτερικό, προσωπική μου άποψη, νομίζω πως είναι καλύτερα, ειδικά για αρχή. Πολλές φορές και τα λεφτά μπορεί να έιναι πιο καλά. Ύστερα αν δεν σ' αρέσει και θες να γυρίσεις ελλάδα έχεις την προυπηρεσία στο εξωτερικό. Νομίζω πως είναι ένα ατού παραπάνω. Μπορεί ίσως να είναι λίγο παραπάνω το αγχός για το "που θα πάω τώρα, αν θα τα καταφέρω με την γλώσσα κτλ", αλλά όλα αυτά ισχύουν οπουδήποτε και ότι δήποτε και να κάνει κανείς και ύστερα νομίζω πως στα βαθιά μαθαίνει κανείς να κολυμπά...
> Καλή σταδιοδρομία πάντως.


Το εξωτερικο θα ηταν μια ιδανικη περιπτωση αυτη τη στιγμη. Βεβαια αν συμβει κατι τετοιο σιγουρα θα έχω, οπως λες, αρκετη αγωνια στην αρχη οσων αφορα την προσαρμογη. Πιστευω ομως πως θα μπορεσω να τα καταφερω. Αλλωστε εχω γεννηθει και εχω μεγαλωσει στο εξωτερικο και αφου καταφερα να προσαρμοστω στο (τότε) Ελληνικο εκπαιδευτικο συστημα πιστευω πως θα μπορεσω να ανταποκριθω και κει, αν με το καλο μου κατσει τετοια περιπτωση. Ιδωμεν...

----------


## tintin

> το μονο που με ρωτανε ειναι: πως και αποφασισατε να ασχοληθειτε με τον κλαδο της ναυτιλιας; επειδη ειναι ενα κλειστο κυκλωμα σας ρωταμε.


και μενα μου την κανουν αυτη την ερωτηση!! :Smile: 




> τωρα αν αυτο σημαινει "μηπως εχετε κανενα συγγενη που σας προωθει;" ειλικρινα δεν ξερω. παντως, οι γνωριμιες μετρανε 100%. και μη σου πω αν εχεις και συγγενεις, φιλους κλπ. που κανουν εισαγωγες-εξαγωγες, εκει σε εχουν στα ωπα-ωπα.


Εννοειτε πως οι γνωριμιες μετρανε πολυ, για να μπεις. Απο κει και περα όμως, πολλα πραγματα εξαρτωνται και απο τον εαυτό σου. Ετσι θελω να πιστευω τουλαχιστον :Smile:

----------


## Morgan

> Ε ναι, αλλά έσυ θεωρείσαι ναυτικός. Δηλαδή είσαι του συναφιού μας .....!
> Γενικά οι γνωριμίες παίζουν ρόλο. Μπορεί κάποιος να μάθει άμεσα ποιός είναι αυτός που έρχεται να τον βάλουμε αναμεσά μας. Επίσης το αν κάποιος έχει προηγούμενη σχέση με την ναυτιλία μπορέι να σημαίνει και το τελικά τι μπορούμε να περιμένουμε απ' αυτόν.


Nai exeis dikio - den to eixa skeftei etsi giati isws gia emena opws kai gia pollous allous , to na ergasthw se ena naytiliako grafeio (estw kai ths plakas gia arxh eidika; to troupwma pou legame) , htan apolyta fysiologiko . 
Gia tis gnwrimies, dystyxws h eytyxws , prepei pali na sumfwnhsw an kai pali proswpika , den epaiksan kapoion rolo. Symptwseis kai tyxh merikes fores einai arketa shmantikoi paragontes gia na ksekinhseis mia stadiodromia. Apo ekei kai pera einai sto diko sou xeri to an tha steriwseis.
Kynhgi xreiazetai gia na mpeis , thelisi kai apofasisthkothta kai ola ginontai...


y.g. an arxisoume na milame gia ergasia sto ekswteriko kai epeidh tha vgoun wraia pragmata as pame sthn analogh enothta - edw kalytera na meinei apokleistika gia ta ellhnika grafeia.

----------


## Michael

> και μενα μου την κανουν αυτη την ερωτηση!!
> 
> 
> 
> Εννοειτε πως οι γνωριμιες μετρανε πολυ, για να μπεις. Απο κει και περα όμως, πολλα πραγματα εξαρτωνται και απο τον εαυτό σου. Ετσι θελω να πιστευω τουλαχιστον


Κανείς δεν θα πληρώσει κάποιον αν δεν έχει να κερδίσει απ' αυτόν. Και για να κερδίσει θα πρέπει αυτός να έχει γνώσεις, ικανότητες, εμπειρία και όρεξη για δουλειά. Το αν απλά είναι γνωστός ή συγγεννής κάποιου μπορέι να παίζει ρόλο στο δημόσιο, ένεκα των ψήφων γαρ, (τούλαχιστον εκτός ασεπ), αλλά στον ιδιωτικό τομέα κανείς δεν θα βάλει κάποιον να κάνει μια δουλειά την οποία απλά δεν μπορεί να κάνει και επιπλέον να τον πληρώνει κιόλας, διότι απλούστατα τα δίνει από την τσέπη του τα λεφτά και όχι από τις τσέπες των φορολογούμενων... Ε, αν τώρα τύχει να συνυπάρχουν τα προσόντα και η γνωριμία, εντάξει, τύχαμε στην περίπτωση. Αλλά θέσεις πάντα υπάρχουν για όσους θέλουν και μπορούν. Αν ανοίξει κανέις την ναυτεμπορική π.χ. συνέχεια αγγελίες βλέπει. Αν μπορούσαν να λύσουν το πρόβλημα με γνωριμίες δεν θα βάζαν αγγελίες..

----------


## tintin

> y.g. an arxisoume na milame gia ergasia sto ekswteriko kai epeidh tha vgoun wraia pragmata as pame sthn analogh enothta - edw kalytera na meinei apokleistika gia ta ellhnika grafeia.


 
δικιο εχεις Morgan, θεματα-αποριες για το εξωτερικο στο αναλογο τοπικ πριν παρασυρθουμε εδω... :Smile:

----------


## Morgan

> Κανείς δεν θα πληρώσει κάποιον αν δεν έχει να κερδίσει απ' αυτόν. Και για να κερδίσει θα πρέπει αυτός να έχει γνώσεις, ικανότητες, εμπειρία και όρεξη για δουλειά. Το αν απλά είναι γνωστός ή συγγεννής κάποιου μπορέι να παίζει ρόλο στο δημόσιο, ένεκα των ψήφων γαρ, (τούλαχιστον εκτός ασεπ), αλλά στον ιδιωτικό τομέα κανείς δεν θα βάλει κάποιον να κάνει μια δουλειά την οποία απλά δεν μπορεί να κάνει και επιπλέον να τον πληρώνει κιόλας, διότι απλούστατα τα δίνει από την τσέπη του τα λεφτά και όχι από τις τσέπες των φορολογούμενων... Ε, αν τώρα τύχει να συνυπάρχουν τα προσόντα και η γνωριμία, εντάξει, τύχαμε στην περίπτωση. Αλλά θέσεις πάντα υπάρχουν για όσους θέλουν και μπορούν. Αν ανοίξει κανέις την ναυτεμπορική π.χ. συνέχεια αγγελίες βλέπει. Αν μπορούσαν να λύσουν το πρόβλημα με γνωριμίες δεν θα βάζαν αγγελίες..


To an einai kapoios gnwstos h'syggenhs paizei rolo dystyxws pantou. Apo ta naytiliaka grafeia ws ta mparka. poses fores den etyxe na paei paidi na mparkarei, na tou poun den exoume kai sto kapaki na vrei sthn idia etaireia mesw theiou/ksadelfou/filou.

H megalh diafora einai to kata poso tha kataferei na stathei kapou. akoma kai an mpei me meson, poso aksios/aksia tha einai na meinei kai na antapokrithei.

----------


## Michael

> To an einai kapoios gnwstos h'syggenhs paizei rolo dystyxws pantou. Apo ta naytiliaka grafeia ws ta mparka. poses fores den etyxe na paei paidi na mparkarei, na tou poun den exoume kai sto kapaki na vrei sthn idia etaireia mesw theiou/ksadelfou/filou.
> 
> H megalh diafora einai to kata poso tha kataferei na stathei kapou. akoma kai an mpei me meson, poso aksios/aksia tha einai na meinei kai na antapokrithei.


Ναι, συμφωνώ εν μέρει. Στην αρχή ίσως σε πολλες εταιρείες να παίζει ρόλο η γνωριμία. Αλλά νομίζω πως αν υπάρχουν τα προσόντα αργά ή γρήγορα θα μπορέσει κάποιος να βρει μια δουλειά. Για θέσεις που δεν απαιτουν ιδιαίτερα προσόντα εντάξει μπορεί κάποιος να ευνοηθεί. Αλλά αν κάπού χρειάζωνται εξειδικευμένες γνώσεις, πως θα βάλεις έναν που δεν μπορεί να ανταποκριθεί; Στο βαπόρι μπορούν να πουν πως ό,τι δεν κάνει ο ένας ανθυποπλοίαρχός θα το κάνει ο άλλος. Και να πουν οκ στείλτον μέσα και θα μάθει. Τώρα όμως που τα πράγματα συνέχεια σφίγγουν με τις επιθεωρήσεις και τα πρόστιμα πόσο εύκολο είναι να το λέει κανείς αυτό και ιδιαίτερα όσο οι θέσεις είναι πιο υπεύθυνες και απαιτούν συγκεκριμένες δεξιότητες, γνώσεις και εμπειρία; Ποιός παίρνει την ευθύνη αν αυτός κάνει καμμιά χοντράδα; 
Ύστερα αν θέλεις τώρα, άμεσα ένα π.χ. υποπλοίρχο που να ξέρει π.χ. από φράμο, θα στείλεις το γνωστό που δεν γνωρίζει ή τον άγνωστο που παρουσιάζεται με προυπηρσία και γνώσεις και ίσως και καλές συστάσεις; Το ίδιο και για μια θέση στο γράφειο, αν θες π.χ. έναν λογιστή που να ξέρει τα αμερικανιικά πρότυπα, θα προσλάβεις κάποιον που ξέρει το ΓΛΣ επειδή είναι απλά γνωστός;
 Ε, αν όμως τύχει να συμπέφτουν τα προσόντα και οι γνωριμίες, εντάξει το θεωρώ πολύ αναμενόμενο κάποιος να προτίμήσει αυτόν που τον γνωρίζει και που κάποιος εγγυάται για αυτόν...

----------


## Morgan

> Ποιός παίρνει την ευθύνη αν αυτός κάνει καμμιά χοντράδα; 
> Ύστερα αν θέλεις τώρα, άμεσα ένα π.χ. υποπλοίρχο που να ξέρει π.χ. από φράμο, θα στείλεις το γνωστό που δεν γνωρίζει ή τον άγνωστο που παρουσιάζεται με προυπηρσία και γνώσεις και ίσως και καλές συστάσεις; Το ίδιο και για μια θέση στο γράφειο, αν θες π.χ. έναν λογιστή που να ξέρει τα αμερικανιικά πρότυπα, θα προσλάβεις κάποιον που ξέρει το ΓΛΣ επειδή είναι απλά γνωστός; ...


τα εχουμε δει ολα Μιχαλη, δυστυχως.
Ολα αυτα ομως που συζηταμε δεν σημαινουν οτι τα παιδια και οι νεοι στον χωρο δεν πρεπει να το παλευουν .
οπως μπηκαν πολλοι και μαλιστα παρα πολλοι χωρις βυσμα ετσι μπορουν να μπουν και αυτοι. οπως εχω πει αλλου, ειμαι 100% κατα του βυσματος και πολλες φορες η "υποχρεωση" σε οποιον σε χωνει βγαινει τελικα σε κακο.

ας στελνουν τα παιδια βιογραφικα παντου ακομακαι εκει που δεν ζητανε (εμενα οταν με πηραν δεν ειχαν αγγελια στην εφημεριδα) ,  και μετα ολα ειναι στα χερια και στα ποδια τους

----------


## Michael



----------


## Morgan

φιλος μολις βρηκε δουλεια μεσω γραφειου "κεφαλοκυνηγων" ....

ενα βιογραφικο εστειλε και ακολουθησε τηλεφωνο μερικες ημερες μετα . το παλικαρι εχει εμπειρια στα κονταινερς οπου και ταξιδεψε, η θεση ομως που ειναι ανοιχτη ηταν σε εταιρεια με δ/ξ. ολα μαθαινονται φτανει να θες και να την παλευεις.

----------


## nbutterfly

Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει ποιές είναι οι αρμοδιότητες του τμήματος S&Q? Γιατί πολύ συχνά προτιμούνται ναυτικοί για αυτό το τμήμα?

----------


## Petros

Το συγκεκριμενο τμημα εχει τις εξης βασικες αρμοδιοτητες:

1) Εσωτερικοι ελεγχοι πλοιων και τμηματων της εταιρειας σε σχεση με το Συστημα Ασφαλους Διαχειρισης της καθε εταιρειας. Συνταξη και προωθηση των εγχειριδιων του συστηματος στα πλοια και στην εταιρεια τα οποια περιεχουν καταγεγραμμενες και ελεγμενες διαδικασιες σχετικα με την ασφαλεια του προσωπικου, του περιβαλλοντος και της περιουσιας. (Σε κατανοητη / απλη γλωσσα συνηθως Αγγλικη).

2) Συνεχης βελτιωση του Συστηματος Ασφαλειας μετα απο παρατηρησεις/προτασεις/επισημανσεις ναυτικων/υπαλληλων της εταιρειας/ εξωτερικων επιθεωρητων/ industry best practices etc. (το λεγομενο continuous/continual improvement).

3) Αναλυση ατυχηματων/σημαντικων 'near misses' και circulation of lessons learnt to the fleet (συγνωμη για τα Αγγλικα αλλα μερικοι οροι εκφραζονται καλυτερα στη συγκεκριμενη γλωσσα).

4) Αναλυση και ληψη διορθωτικων ενεργειων σε περιπτωσεις μη συμμορφωσεων / παρατηρησεων / ευρηματων σχετικα με το Συστημα Διαχειρισης Ασφαλειας που επισημαινονται απο εσωτερικους-εξωτερικους επιθεωρητες-port state control officers-vetting inspectors (tankers) κτλ.

5) Ελεγχος εγγραφων του Συστηματος (χρηση σωστων και ενημερωμενων εγγραφων απο καθε πλοιο-τμημα) και συνεχης διορθωση / ανανεωση των εγχειριδιων ασφαλειας / ποιοτητας.

6) Προσπαθεια διαρκους βελτιωσης της ασφαλειας και της ποιοτητας υπηρεσιων της εταιρειας, με οποιον τροπο και αν αυτη εκφραζεται (εκπαιδευση ναυτικων, γενικως αποδεκτες διαδικασιες σχετικα με την ασφαλεια, προωθηση 'Πολιτισμου Ασφαλειας' πανω στα πλοια κτλ).

7) Συντονισμος και παροχη βοηθειας στα πλοια απο το συγκεκριμενο τμημα (και οχι μονο φυσικα) σε περιπτωση εκτακτης αναγκης, καθως και συνεχης βελτιωση των διαδικασιων εκτακτης αναγκης και γυμνασιων εκτακτης αναγκης.

 8) Παροχη βοηθειας ( συμβουλες και προωθηση απαραιτητων υλικων σε συνεργασια με το τμημα Supply/Forwarding) προς τα πλοια σε οτιδηποτε εχει να κανει με την ασφαλεια και την προστασια του περιβαλλοντος.

9) Αμεση προσβαση στη διευθυνση της εταιρειας (management) για συζητηση θεματων ασφαλειας και εγκριση αναγκαιων πορων.

10) Ενεργος συμμετοχη στα Management Meetings οπου τιθενται / αναλυονται απο το τμημα τα σχετικα θεματα με την ασφαλεια, την ποιοτητα υπηρεσιων και λαμβανονται σχετικες αποφασεις διορθωσης/βελτιωσης του συστηματος και των διαδικασιων.

11) Ελεγχος συμμορφωσης με τις Διεθνεις και τοπικες συμβασεις / κανονισμους (SOLAS, ISM CODE, ISPS CODE ect.) και ληψη διορθωτικων ενεργειων σε περιπτωσεις μη συμμορφωσης.

12) Φροντιδα για ελεγχο και εκδοση/επεκταση/ανανεωση πιστοποιητικων σε σχεση με την ασφαλεια (Safety Management Certificate, Document of Compliance) απο τριτους (Flag administration/class/ROs etc)

13) Επειδη σιγουρα θα ξεχασω κατι: Το συγκεκριμενο τμημα ασχολειται με ολα και επιβλεπει τα παντα! Οτιδηποτε εχει να κανει με διαδικασιες και τροπο λειτουργιας του πλοιου ή της εταιρειας. Ειναι τμημα διοικησης με πολλες ευθυνες και πολλες αρμοδιοτητες.

Ναυτικοι προτιμωνται γιατι γνωριζουν τη λειτουργια του πλοιου, τις ασφαλεις διαδικασιες, τις συνθηκες κτλ. Επισης μονο καποιος εμπειρος ναυτικος μπορει να κανει επιθεωρηση ασφαλειας πανω στο πλοιο διοτι γνωριζει τη γεφυρα ή το μηχανοστασιο, τον τροπο λειτουργιας ενος καραβιου και οτιδηποτε αλλο χρειαζεται ωστε η επιθεωρηση του να προσδωσει 'προστιθεμενη αξια' στην εταιρεια εντοπιζοντας μη συμμορφωσεις και βρισκοντας τις απαραιτητες λυσεις.

----------


## nbutterfly

Ευχαριστώ παααααρα πολύ,νομίζω ότι πιο ολοκληρωμένη απάντηση δε θα μπορούσα να λάβω!Και τώρα καταλαβαίνω γιατί προτιμούν ναυτικούς...   :Wink:  :Very Happy: 
Και τι δεν κάνει αυτό το τμήμα...!!!

----------


## CHS

Φυσικά όλα τα παραπάνω που σωστά ανάφερε ο Petros ισχύουν για μια καλώς οργανωμένη εταιρεία. 

Δυστυχώς σε πολλές μικρές εταιρείες, αυτά υπάρχουν μόνο στα χαρτιά.

Με ένα Αρχι-βιολί και ενα Αρχι-μπουζούκι δεν γίνεται ορχήστρα :Wink:

----------


## Petros

Σωστο αλλα καλο ειναι να ξερουμε τις υποχρεωσεις (που σιγουρα και καποιες θα ξεχασα) ωστε να μπορουμε τουλαχιστον να κανουμε τα πιο απαραιτητα.

----------


## Petros

Ξεχασα επισης να αναφερω και τις συνθηκες υγειινης επι του πλοιου και φυσικα θεματα υγειας και γενικου well-being/recreation.

Παντα μιλωντας για το τι πρεπει να εχουμε υποψιν μας. Το τι γινεται...κατα συνειδηση του καθενος.

----------


## Apostolos

Για εμένα το καλύτερο εφόδιο είναι η πραγματική εμπειρία πάνω στο πλοίο! Μετά την απόκτηση όλλων των διπλωμάτων Πλοιάρχου και έχοντας άριστη γνώση Αγγλικής και εφόσον έχει ασχοληθεί πραγματικά σε θέματα operation & chartering να καταφέρει να εργαστεί πάνω απο όλους σε ενα γραφείο. Αυτόν δέν τον πιάνει κανένα Πανεπιστήμιο

----------


## Morgan

> Ξεχασα επισης να αναφερω και τις συνθηκες υγειινης επι του πλοιου και φυσικα θεματα υγειας και γενικου well-being/recreation.
> 
> Παντα μιλωντας για το τι πρεπει να εχουμε υποψιν μας. Το τι γινεται...κατα συνειδηση του καθενος.


Πετρο εβαλα την απαντηση σου και εδω : http://forum.nautilia.gr/showthread.php?t=173

Eβαλα  και κατι για το operation (στα αγγλικα)

----------


## Morgan

> Για εμένα το καλύτερο εφόδιο είναι η πραγματική εμπειρία πάνω στο πλοίο! Μετά την απόκτηση όλλων των διπλωμάτων Πλοιάρχου και έχοντας άριστη γνώση Αγγλικής και εφόσον έχει ασχοληθεί πραγματικά σε θέματα operation & chartering να καταφέρει να εργαστεί πάνω απο όλους σε ενα γραφείο. Αυτόν δέν τον πιάνει κανένα Πανεπιστήμιο


καπως ετσι ειναι αλλα α. δεν σημαινει πως οποιος δεν εχει θαλασσια εμπειρια δεν μπορει να εξελιχθει σε πολυ καλο operator ή vetting / safety manager / security officer  κ.τ.λ. η εμπειρια οπως και να εχει ομως στο πλοιο μετραει σε πολλους τομεις της δουλειας μας.

β. πολλα "εφοσον" (αγγλικα - ενασχοληση=εμπειρια)  ανεφερες αλλα και το πιο βασικο , δηλαδη το διπλωμα του Α' Πλοιαρχου. Αυτα δεν ειναι ουτε ευκολα ουτε γινονται πλεον και με μεγαλη συχνοτητα ... δεν υπαρχει κοσμος.

----------


## Petros

> Για εμένα το καλύτερο εφόδιο είναι η πραγματική εμπειρία πάνω στο πλοίο! Μετά την απόκτηση όλλων των διπλωμάτων Πλοιάρχου και έχοντας άριστη γνώση Αγγλικής και εφόσον έχει ασχοληθεί πραγματικά σε θέματα operation & chartering να καταφέρει να εργαστεί πάνω απο όλους σε ενα γραφείο. Αυτόν δέν τον πιάνει κανένα Πανεπιστήμιο


Καλημερα σας.

Γιατι chartering για το συγκεκριμενο τμημα Αποστολε? Η διαχειριση ασφαλειας και η εξειδικευση του προσωπικου του τμηματος πιστευω μπορουν (μαλλον και πρεπει) να ειναι ανεξαρτητες απο το commercial κομματι.

Μπορει να χρειαζεται μεγαλη εμπειρια ο DPA αλλα αν μπλεξει και με το chartering (ή τουλαχιστον αν πρεπει να επεμβαινει και εκει) θα μπερδευονται πολυ οι αρμοδιοτητες.

Τη γνωμη σας...

----------


## Morgan

για το Safety & Quality  δεν ειναι απαραιτητες γνωσεις chartering/operation .
Δεν σχετιζονται αυτες οι δουλειες μεταξυ τους αλλαμ νομιζω οτι ο Αποστολος το εννοουσε αλλιως (πιο γενικα).
Για το προαναφερομενο τμημα, αυτο που χρειαζεται ειναι διαβασμα , επισκεψεις στα πλοια , καλη  νοοτροπια και συνεργασια με τα πλοια. Η δουλεια μαζι με πιο εμπειρους ειδικα στις πρωτες επιθεωρησεις (αν κανει καποιος) ειναι απαραιτητη.

----------


## Apostolos

Με κάλυψες! Δέν θέλω φυσικά να θίξω τους έχοντες πανεπιστημιακά διπλώματα ναυτιλιακών. Καμιά φορά οι ναυτικοί χριάζονται και τους τεχνοκράτες! Απλά δέν μου αρέσει να βλέπω ναυτιλιακά γραφεία με άτομα που δέν έχουν ανέβει κάν το γκανγκουε...

----------


## Petros

Ανεφερα οτι και σε αυτο το τμημα το να εισαι ναυτικος ειναι απαραιτητο (τουλαχιστον για τις ηγετικες θεσεις). Για την αναμειξη στο chartering του τμηματος S&Q ειχα τη διαφωνια.

Το αν πιστευεις οτι ολα τα ναυτιλιακα πανεπιστημια δεν θα επρεπε να υπαρχουνε ειναι αλλο θεμα. Παντως διαφορετικος ο κυκλος σπουδων των ναυτικων με των αυτον των παιδιων που σπουδαζουν ναυτιλιακα. Ο καθενας στον τομεα του και που εξειδικευεται. Αν καποια εταιρεια βαλει αποφοιτο ναυτιλιακων καπετανιο, ειναι (κακη μεν) αλλα επιλογη της. (Τραβηγμενη περιπτωση για χαρη παραδειγματος).

Οι σπουδες ναυτιλιακων ειναι κυριως για οικονομικη / εμπορικη διαχειριση και σε αυτο το κομματι εργαζονται και πολλοι ναυτικοι. Γενικα μπλεκει ο ενας στα χωραφια του αλλου οποτε υπευθυνος ειναι ο προσωπαρχης της καθε εταιρειας να βαλει τα καταλληλα ατομα στις καταλληλες θεσεις (φυσικα θα ηταν προτιμητεο να εχει καποιες σπουδες human recource management και να μην ειναι ναυτικος, αλλα παλι κατ' επιλογην της εταιρειας ειναι ολα).

----------


## Morgan

mperdeythka ma thn Megaloxari (oxi to vapori) :P

----------


## Petros

Τι λεω παραλογο?

----------


## Morgan

δεν ειπα οτι λες κατι παραλογο απλα δεν καταλαβα , ακριβως τι ειπες :PPPPPP

----------


## Petros

> θεσεις). Διαφορετικος ο κυκλος σπουδων των ναυτικων με των αυτον των παιδιων που σπουδαζουν ναυτιλιακα. Οι σπουδες ναυτιλιακων ειναι κυριως για οικονομικη / εμπορικη διαχειριση και σε αυτο το κομματι εργαζονται και πολλοι ναυτικοι. Γενικα μπλεκει ο ενας στα χωραφια του αλλου οποτε υπευθυνος ειναι ο προσωπαρχης της καθε εταιρειας να βαλει τα καταλληλα ατομα στις καταλληλες θεσεις


Το συζηταμε και για ενα ενα τμημα αν θελετε (παντα υποκειμενικα).

----------


## Morgan

ayto akrivws pou les einai poly alitheia kai to pio shmantiko to thematos eragsia se grafeio kai ergasia naytikwn se grafeio.
oi spoudes (oi aneksarthtes apo tis AEN/KESEN) exoun ws kyria kateythinsi thn oikonomikh diaxeirish ths etaireias/ploiou kai vlepoun ayth, aneksarthta apo thn praktikh zwh epi tou ploiou kai thn praktikothta tou thematos.
ayto apotelei kai shmeio "sygkroushs" kai gia ayto opoios kataferei na ta syndiasei kai ta dyo exei polles pitahnothtes epityxias.
ayto den shmainei pws opoios den einai naytikos tha apotyxei alla kai oute oti opoios einai naytikos tha petyxei sthn douleia sthn steria.eei na kanei se ppio tmhma eisai.

genika oso ligoteroi naytikoi menoun sthn thalassa toso ligoteroi tha menoun kai sta grafeia, toso to ploio tha ginetai prissotero ena diagramma me kampyles, me limit up kai down , kai toso h zwh alla kai o xeirismos ths kathimerinhs leitourgias tou tha ginetai pio dyskolh gia osous doulebvoun me ayto (to ploio) entos kai ektos tou.

----------


## Petros

Πανω απο 10 χρονια χρονια θελεις Χρηστο για να τα συνδυασεις και τα δυο (σπουδες, θαλασσια υπηρεσια και εμπειρια σε γραφειο κτλ).

----------


## Morgan

panw katw nai - alla mhn ksexnas oti oute prepei na exeis thn 10xronh empeiria ths thalassas oute tipota. Gia tis etaireies polles fores arkei (eytyxws - dystyxws) na "erxesai" apo thn thalassa...
egw teleiwsa to 98 sxolh, taksidepsa 2 xronia ws aksiwmatikos , doulepsa kai ergasthika sthn ellhnikh etaireia gia sxedon 5 xronia...ta ypoloipa ta ksereis...

an exeis ftasei omws  kapetanios den spoudazeis eykola an kai exw diko mou kollhto 31 etwn me teleiwmeno to PA.Pei kai doulevei hdh eksw se grafeio.
thelish thelei kai programmatismo alla kai tromerh wrimothta gia thn hlikia pou kaleitai o kathenas na parei apofaseis - ayto eidika einai poly dyskolo.

----------


## nbutterfly

Ειμαι λιγο μπερδεμενη με το εξης:Ειμαι αποφοιτη των Ναυτιλιακων Σπουδων του Παπει και εχω στειλει cv σε διαφορες ναυτιλιακες χωρις ωστοσο να αναφερω πουθενα την "προτιμηση" μου για καποιο συγκεκριμενο τμημα, ακριβως επειδη δεν εχω προυπηρεσια σε ναυτιλιακες εταιρειες και δε γνωριζω τι ακριβως κανουν σε καθε τμημα ξεχωριστα και συνεπως δεν εχω κριτηρια τα οποια θα λαμβανα υπ'οψη για να εκδηλωσω καπου συγκεκριμενα το ενδιαφερον μου.Ειναι λαθος αυτο?Θα επρεπε να δηλωσω οπωσδηποτε καπου συγκεκριμενο ενδιαφερον?Οι ναυτιλιακες δλδ χρειαζεται να γνωριζουν οταν δουν το cv σε ποιο τμημα "θελω" να παω?Εχω διαβασει το σχετικο οδηγο τμηματων μιας ναυτιλιακης επιχειρησης,ωστοσο χωρις προυπηρεσια πως ειναι δυνατον να ειμαι σε θεση να γνωριζω σε ποιο τμημα θα μπορεσω να ανταπεξελθω καλυτερα ή εστω ποιο τμημα με ελκυει περισσοτερο?  :Confused:

----------


## Morgan

poly swsth aporia - ayto pou ekana egw einai:
iksera oti thelw na doulepsw se grafeio kai pws to safety kai to purchasing den mou kanoun (logw diplwmatos ploiarxou apo sxolh den phgaina teleiws sta tyfla- esy tha koitas pio oikonomika tmhmata). ara ti mas menei? operations / chartering. chartering den ithela , ara operations.
otan estelna cv se ploiokthtria elega assistant operations( apeiros).
otan estelna cv allou (px brokerage) afou etsi kai alliws ithela na xwthw kai psaxnomoun , elega p.x. assistant broker k.o.k. 
to vasiko einai na mhn perioristeis sto psaksimo sou  kai na deis apo mesa ti sou aresei.
psaxne se diafores etaireies diaforwn dratsthriothtwn kai vaze thn "protimhsh" sou mexri ayth na ginei pragmatikh PROTIMHSH

----------


## nbutterfly

Συνεπως ηταν λαθος μου τοσο καιρο που εστελνα cv χωρις να εκδηλωνω καποιο συγκεκριμενο ενδιαφερον?Αυτο προσμετραται αρνητικα απο τις ναυτιλιακες?Γιατι οπως ειναι ευνοητο,δε μπορω σε τοσο συντομο χρονικο διαστημα να ξαναστειλω cv αυτη τη φορα ομως με εκδηλωση ενδιαφεροντος σε συγκεκριμενο τμημα...

----------


## sonia24

> Συνεπως ηταν λαθος μου τοσο καιρο που εστελνα cv χωρις να εκδηλωνω καποιο συγκεκριμενο ενδιαφερον?Αυτο προσμετραται αρνητικα απο τις ναυτιλιακες?Γιατι οπως ειναι ευνοητο,δε μπορω σε τοσο συντομο χρονικο διαστημα να ξαναστειλω cv αυτη τη φορα ομως με εκδηλωση ενδιαφεροντος σε συγκεκριμενο τμημα...


 
να σου πω τη δική μου αποψη: κατ' αρχην, δεν το ηξερες απο την αρχη οτι επρεπε να δηλωσεις συγκεκριμενο τμημα. εγω στη θεση σου θα το ξαναεστελνα. Ποτε δεν ξερεις...δε θεωρω οτι ειναι τοσο αυστηρα τα πραγματα στην Ελλαδα που να θεωρησουν οτι εισαι ανευθυνη...

----------


## Morgan

na ksanasteileis - mhn koitas leptomereies - kai kathe toso na stelneis...

----------


## nbutterfly

Ok ηθελα να ρωτησω αν ειναι λαθος στη συνοδευτικη επιστολη να δηλωνω ενδιαφερον για 2 τμηματα στην εταιρεια και οχι μονο σε ενα. Πχ "Θα ενδιαφερομουν να εργαστω σαν βοηθος στο τμημα Προμηθειων ή στο τμημα "S&Q"

----------


## Morgan

Koita , milas gia dyo diaforetika tmhmata twn opoiwn oi drasthriothtes den moiazoun/symvadizoun. 
Otan omws ksekinas na psaxneis (kai na psaxnesai) pitahnon ayta ta pragmata na dikaiologithoun kai sthn ousia na tous voithiseis ki'ollas "kalyptontas kapoia trypa" pou mporei na xoun ekeinh thn stigmh.

Kanto kai mhn exeis oute fovo oute pathos...kai mhn agxwnesai, an den kaneis lathi den tha mporeseis na matheis kai na veltiwtheis - Oso pernaei o kairos tha sou fainontai pio ksekathara ta pragmata kai sthn anazhthsh ergasias .

----------


## Petros

> Ok ηθελα να ρωτησω αν ειναι λαθος στη συνοδευτικη επιστολη να δηλωνω ενδιαφερον για 2 τμηματα στην εταιρεια και οχι μονο σε ενα. Πχ "Θα ενδιαφερομουν να εργαστω σαν βοηθος στο τμημα Προμηθειων ή στο τμημα "S&Q"


Γιατι εχεις διαλεξει αυτα τα δυο τμηματα? Δεν εκφραζω εκπληξη ή αντιρρηση απλα θα ηθελα να μου πεις τα κριτηρια σου.

----------


## nbutterfly

To παραδειγμα μου ηταν εντελως τυχαιο, η ερωτηση μου εστιαζετο στο αν σε γενικες γραμμες θεωρειται κακο, στη συνοδευτικη επιστολη να γινεται εκδηλωση ενδιαφεροντος για 2 τομεις .  :Wink:

----------


## Petros

Οχι αν και το βρισκω λιγο περιεργο για αρχη να διαλεγεις και τμηματα. Οπως το βλεπει ο καθενας.

----------


## nbutterfly

Δεν ειπε κανεις οτι διαλεγω τμηματα και δε καταλαβαινω τι το περιεργο ειχε η ερωτηση μου.Εαν καποιος εχει σπουδασει ΗR ή οικονομικα (δε μιλαω και παλι για τον εαυτο μου) ειναι κακο να εκδηλωνει ενδιαφερον σε 2 τομεις μιας εταιρειας?Και οταν λεω "εκδηλωνει ενδιαφερον" δεν εννοω οτι απαιτει να δουλεψει μονο σε αυτους τους τομεις, εννοω οτι πολυ απλα γνωστοποιει μια επιθυμια του.Ειναι κατι τετοιο μεμπτο?
Αλλωστε το παρον site υπαρχει για να βοηθα τον κοσμο και να επιλυει αποριες.

----------


## Petros

Τιποτα δεν ειναι μεμπτο, εξαρταται πως θα διατυπωσεις το καθετι στο βιογραφικο ή στο συνοδευτικο γραμμα. Τη γνωμη μου ειπα (ειναι κ για αυτο το φορουμ).

----------


## Michael

Ας το δούμε πιο σφαιρικά.
Αν εστιάσεις σε ένα μόνο τμήμα τότε μειώνεις τις πιθανότητες να προσληφθεί σε τυχόν άλλο που υπάρχει κενή θέση.
Δημιουργεί όμως την εντύπωση ότι έχεις ξεκαθάρίσει τι ακριβώς επιθυμείς και πως προφανώς είσαι καλύτερα προετοιμασμένος και με μεγαλύτερη όρεξη.
Αν επιλέξεις πολλά τμήματα που έιναι φαινομενικά άσχετα μεταξύ τους ή ζητάς μια θέση όπου να 'ναι, τότε αυξάνεις μεν την πιθανότητα να βρείς μια θέση, αλλά από την άλλη φαίνεται σαν να μην ξέρεις τι θέλεις ή σαν να ψάχνεις απεγνωσμένα για μια δουλειά σαν κάποιον που δεν μπορέι να βρει πουθενά αλλού (και η δεύτερη σκέψη αυτού διαβάζει την αίτηση είναι "γιατί; ποιό είναι το πρόβλημα;") και επιπλέον δείχνεις να το έχεις μεγάλη αναγκη και επομένως είσαι εύκολο θύμα εκμετάλλευσης.
Νομίζω όμως μεγάλο ρόλο παίζει το πως αιτιλογείς το ενδιαφέρον για ένα ή για πολλά τμήματα και αναφέρεις τα τυπικά και ουσιαστικά προσόντα σου που είναι αναγκάια για την κάθε θέση. Αν αναφέρεις π.χ. ότι θες μια θέση σε ένα μόνο τμήμα, διότι δεν σε ενδιαφέρουν καθόλου τα άλλα και νοιώθεις ανίκνος να εργαστείς σε αυτά, αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι δεν έιναι ό,τι το καλύτερο. Αν όμως δηλώνεις ότι είναι ένας τομέας που απλά σε ελκύει περισσότερο απ΄τους υπόλοιπους και στον οποίο έχεις εμπειρία ή ειδική εκπάιδευση ή έχεις εκπονήσει εργασίες και μελέτες,τότε είναι διαφορετικά.
Αντίστοιχα, αν λες πως ενδιαφέρεσαι για περισότερους τομείς, διότι τους βρίσκεις π.χ. ενδιαφέροντες εξίσου και τα προσόντα σου ίναι εξίσου επαρκή, ή διότι απλά κάνεις τα πρωτα σου βήματα και σε ενδιαφέρει να δεις διάφορες πλευρες του επαγγέλματος σου κτλ  και παλί οκ.
Τέλος υπάρχει και ο τρίτος δρόμος. Να αναφέρεις 2-3 τμήματα που ενδιαφέρεσαι και έχεις τα προσόντα, αλλά να ξεχωρίζεις ένα συγκεκριμένο που σε ενδιαφέρει για κάποιους λόγους περισσότερο ή έχεις πιο ταιριαστα προσόντα.
Εν τέλει εξαρτάται από το:
τί θέλεις εσυ να κάνεις στο μέλλον και πως αυτό σε εξυπερετείποίο τμήμα σου αρέσειγια ποίο τμήμα έχεις απαιτούμενα τυπικά και ουσιαστικά προσόνταΗ απόφαση είναι δίκη σου.
Επίσης μην ξεχνάς ότι παίζει ρόλο και ποιός είναι αυτός που αξιολογέι την αίτηση και πως αντιλαμβάνεται την συγκεκριμένη στιγμή αυτά που γράφεις.
Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα. Καλόν αγώνα.

----------


## Invaderas

Kalispera se olous kai oles. Sygxoriste me an oi apories mou einai ligo afelis. Eimai stin ilikia pou prepei na parw kapoies apofaseis gia to melon mou, opote prepei siga siga na apofasisw ti 8a dilwsw .. Skeftomai loipon na akolou8isw naftiko epagelma mias kai i 8alassa einai h agapi mou kai apo oso kserw exei kai kala xrimata..
Epidi ta proigoumena post de me kalipsan toso 8a i8ela ti simvouli sas mias kai eiste to mono mesw ploroforishs.

Oi sxoles pou 8a me endieferan einai oi ekshs

AEN (efkoli isagogi sti sxoli) gia to opoio kserw arketa pragmata, gia kariera sti 8alassa me poly kala lefta kai empiries.

TEI (sxetika metria pros diskoli isagogi) Nafpigikis, mias kai trelenomai gia skafh.

Panepistimio Aigaiou (diskoli isagogh)sto tmima naftilias kai epixirimatikwn ypiresiwn gia douleia se naftiliaki etairia.

Tora kaka ta psemata emena me endiaferei na vgazw kai polla xrimata.Alla de 8a i8ela na eimai sinexia sta karavia.. i zwi einai mikri... oxi pws 8a me xalousan merikoi mines gia empiria kai xrimata alla 8a protimousa kai grafeio  :Smile:  Tora ws apofitos tou TEI nafpigikis ti eidous ergasias 8a mporousa na vrw? Se grafeio 8a ginotan? kai an nai me posa xrimata? Mipos 8a ginotan na eimai se grafeio kai na pernw kai dikes mou douleies apeksw?  :Very Happy:  Kai apo panepistimio egaiou ti prooptikes exw? Efxaristw

----------


## Asterias

Φίλε μια γρήγορη απάντηση, αν και θα σε ενημερώσουν και καλύτερα οι πιο ειδικοί είναι πως με το Πανεπιστήμιο Αιγαίου (αν έχεις τελειώσει ναυπηγική)θα σου ανοιχτούν άλλοι ορίζοντες και πιο εύκολη πρόσβαση σε κάποιο γραφείο. 

Επειδή δεν κατάλαβα καλά, έχεις τελειώσει Ναυπηγική σκέφτεσαι και την ΑΕΝ και το Αιγαίο ή τώρα δίνεις?

Αλλιώς εγώ προσωπικά θα σου έλεγα ΑΕΝ με τα χίλια βγες να ταξιδέψεις να ζήσεις αυτά που προσφέρει το επάγγελμα και βλέπεις. Ως απόφοιτος ΑΕΝ μπορείς να κάνεις περισσότερα πράγματα με ένα μεταπτυχιακό ή κάτι άλλο.

----------


## Invaderas

File likio eimai akoma  :Smile:

----------


## φουντουλακης νικολαος

αγαπητε μοργκαν

καλημερα.με λενε νικο ειμαι 36 ετων και πριν 4 χρονια παρατησα τα βαπορια και εργασθηκα σε μια ναυτιλιακη εταιρια απο την οποια εφυγα μετα την εξαγορα της απο μια ουκρανικη εταιρια.
αναζητω θεση ανθ/χου αλλα οι γνωριμιες μου δεν απεδωσαν αφου η εταιρια που δουλευα ως ανθ/χος 5 χρονια εχει μικρυνει τον στολο της αρκετα.
αν γνωριζεις εταιριες πυν εχουν φορτηγα πλοια και χρησιμοποιουν ελληνες ανεξαρτητου τονναζ και ταξιδιων θα σου ημουν υποχρεωμενως να με ενημερωνες,ευχαριστω για το χρονο σου και καλο μηνα


> Ειναι αληθεια ότι πολλοι απο εμας που αρχισαμε -μετα την σχολη εμποροπλοιαρχων , να ταξιδευουμε σε μικρα η' μεγαλα βαπορια (δεν εχει σημασια) , εχουμε "αποσυρθει" προωρα και τωρα πια παρεχουμε τις υπηρεσιες μας στα γραφεια.
> 
> Παλιοτερα ηταν αδιανοητο, αν δεν ειχες φτασει τουλαχιστον στον βαθμο του υποπλοιαρχου μην πω του καπετανιου να δουλευεις εκτος της θαλασσας.
> Οι εποχες αλλαξαν, οι οροι εργασιας επισης και φυσικα η μορφωση των στελεχων του εμπορικου ναυτικου θεωρηται υψηλοτερη απο προηγουμενες εποχες.
> Ενας σιγουρο πως ρολο εχει παιξει και το κοστος των χαμηλοτερων βαθμων που απασχολουνται στα γραφεια. Π.χ. ενας πλοιαρχος σε εταιρεια με τανκερς παιρνει πανω κατω 4500 Ε τον μηνα.
> Ενας αντιστοιχος ανθυποπλοιαρχος με πανεπιστημιακο διπλωμα γυρω στα 3 παρα κατι. Η διαφορα ειναι μεγαλη.
> 
> ποσοι απο εσας που εργαζεστε σε γραφεια αυτη την στιγμη ηστε και ναυτικοι, και τι ειδικοτητα?
> 
> ...

----------


## Morgan

> αγαπητε μοργκαν
> 
> αν γνωριζεις εταιριες πυν εχουν φορτηγα πλοια και χρησιμοποιουν ελληνες ανεξαρτητου τονναζ και ταξιδιων θα σου ημουν υποχρεωμενως να με ενημερωνες,ευχαριστω για το χρονο σου και καλο μηνα


μια πληρης λιστα με εταιρειες υπαρχει στο www.ship.gr - κανε αναζητηση εκει.

προσεχε που ποσταρεις για να παιρνεις γρηγορα απαντησεις (εδω ειναι για ποιους απο εμας εργαζομαστε σε ναυτιλιακα γραφεια)

----------


## gagarin

Σε λίγους μήνες θα έχω το δίπλωμα του 2ου μηχανικού και από ξένες γλώσσες έχω μόνο το FCE στα Αγγλικά (αν και έχω φτάσει μέχρι το proficiency)και το basico στα Ισπανικά.
Για γραφείο δεν έχω τα απαραίτητα χαρτιά αλλά έχω ακούσει από διάφορες κουβέντες με συναδέλφους ότι με το δίπλωμα του B' Mηχ. προσλαμβάνουν σε P&I club και άλλα παρόμοια αρκεί να μείνεις για εκπαίδευση λίγους μήνες στην στεριά.
Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν μπορώ να βρω πληροφορίες και όσοι ξέρουν κάτι παραπάνω ή το κρατάνε για την πάρτη τους ή έχει δουλέψει σπασμένο τηλέφωνο.
  Γνωρίζει κάποιος από εδώ μέσα παραπάνω πληροφορίες;
Αν δεν θέλει να τις γράψει δημόσια artyw@freemail.gr

----------


## uddox

Φίλε Γκαγκαριν,

έχω πολλά να σου προτείνω, αλλά το σοβαρότερο είναι να πάρεις το Α.
Ελπίζω να μην με θυμηθείς, με το αντίθετο

----------


## gagarin

Toυ Α' είναι δύναμη ειδικά τώρα που λένε πως αναγνωρίζεται και σαν δίπλωμα ΤΕΙ πιάνεις αρχιμηχανικός σχετικά εύκολα, αλλά επειδή αργώ ακόμα και το ναυτικό επάγγελμα δεν μου προσφέρει τις προκλήσεις που μου προσέφερε στην αρχή συν ότι η οικογένεια τα αλλάζει όλα θα κάνω την κίνηση μόλις πάρω του Β'.
Αν ξέρεις κάτι για τώρα πες μου δημόσια ή σε email.
thx

----------


## harry_24

Καλησπέρα θα ήθελα εαν μπορεί κάποιος να με διαφωτίσει σχετικά με το  freight collection υπάγεται στο chartering και μισθολογικά που κυμαίνεται?

ευχαριστώ

----------


## Morgan

http://forum.nautilia.gr/showthread.php?t=173

to freight & collection department den to exw synanthsei pouthena ws kommati tou chartering department. 
Einai eite aneksarthto eite ws kommati enos eyryterou Operations & Administration department. Dhladh: oi operators na kanoun kai to freight ta heating claims, ta deviation & detention claims , alla ta Demurrages na ta kanei ena ksexwristo tmhma pou frontizei kai epivevaiwnei kai thn paralavh tou naylou.

eksairetiko kai poly endiaferon tmhma me mis8ous " analogws prosontwn "

----------


## Dimitris Bouzos

> το τι μισθο παιρνεις ειναι συναρτηση α.εταιρειας β.προσθετων προσοντων γ. θεσης που παιρνεις στην εταιρεια κτλ.Και μιλαμε παντα για εταιρεια με δεξαμενοπλοια.
> 
> οι καλυτεροι μισθοι οπως ειναι λογικο υπαρχουν οταν εχεις ενα πτυχιο πανεπιστημιου, και δουλευεις σε μεγαλη εταιρεια ή σε καλο τμημα (πχ operations/safety + quality).
> 
> ο βοηθος Operations (ανθυποπλοιαρχος με πανεπιστημιο) παιρνει γυρω στα 1300-1400 Ε.
> *Operator* ανθυποπλοιαρχος με πανεπιστημιο γυρω στα 2500-3200 Ε *αναλογα την εταιρεια* και τον προισταμενο.
> ανθυποπλοιαρχος που εργαζεται σε "μη-ναυτικο" τμημα (πχ purchasing )μπορει να αρχισει με *700 Ε* και να κολλησει εκει.
> 
> _ που εργαζεται ο φιλος σου, σε τι τμημα..?_


MORGAN θελω να σε ρωτησω σε ποιο πανεπηστημιο μπορω να κανω μεταπτυχειακο σε OPERATION OR SHIPPING και ποιο αξιζει καλυτερα... ειμαι ανθυποπλοιαρχος στην εταιρια του ΩΝΑΣΣΗ.. κ μετα απο αυτο λεω για καποια αλλη δουλεια σαν επιθεωρητης φορτιων SGS - INTERTANK που εχει να κανει με επιθεωρησεις φορτιων στα δεξαμενοπλοια.. αν ξερεις κατι γι'αυτα και τι μπορω να κανω στη συνεχεια... σ'ευχαριστω..

----------


## nala

kalimera, exo anaferthei kai paliotera sto thema ayto , alla me thn eykeria ayth tha ksanapo tin apopsi mou. Loipon,

Distixos sthn elliniki naytiliaki agora to topio eine tholo. pezoun misthoi apo 650 eos kai 10000 kai mporei kai parapano. To disaresto eine oti ayta ta noumera eine aneksartitos prosonton, malon simbadizoun me thn thesi pou exei kaneis kai fisika analoga me thn eteria. sthn doulia mou exo ypalilo me metaptixiako naytiliako sto operation me mistho tou xiliarikou, kai exo enan allon asxeto me metaptixiako dia allilografias pou pernei 3500, eine sto oikonomiko dpt.

exo kai alla paradeigmata, px. IT Manager se kali eteria peripou 5000, kai IT Mngr se mapa eteria 900.

allo paradeigma, kapetanios operator 9000, kai boithos tou apo panepistimio mistho xiliarikou.

mporo na grapso polla akoma, alla den exei noima. Genika tha mporousame na poume oti h naytilia plironei kala. omos ola eine thema tixis kai eterias.

prepi na exei kalo ksekinima kai na allakseis eteries arketes fores, mexri na pouliseis ton eayto sou, eppaggelmatika enoite, sosta.

eine diskoli agora h naytilia. Ego as poume thn letrava kai exo kanei thisies na mpo kai na ekselixtho, tora eime sxedon kala, alla mexri tora exo trabiksei polla basana. an me rotouses simera meta apo polla xronia pou exo sthn naytilia, den tha ixa thn idia gnomi, malon tha elega oti prepi na eine kaneis prosextikos prin apofasisei.

Bebea yparxoun kai doulies kai theseis me polla lefta, mhn to ksexname ayto, alla aytes eine gia ligous kai meta apo xronia kai sinithos me gnosto.

episis genika h thalasia ypiresia eine megalitero proson apo to panepistimio. an exeis kai kana ptixio kalo eine alla den eine kai to telio.

ayta. Yparxei mia apogoiteysh sta osa grafo alla pistepste me exo 16-17 xronia sto xoro kai exo dei polla.

----------


## Dimitris Bouzos

> Καλως σας βρηκα και εγω. Με λενε Σπυρο και ειμαι Operation Manager σε μια γνωστη εταιρεια με tankers. Και εγω δεν εχω τελειωσει τους κυκλους για του γραμματικου, αλλα ειμαι πλεων 10 χρονια σε ναυτιλιακες, οποτε δεν χρειαζεται. Οτι χρειαζεται καποιος απο συμβουλες λογω πειρας θα μπορουσα να βοηθησω αρκετα.


ΣΠΥΡΟ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙΣ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΗ ΘΕΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΨΑΧΘΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ.. ΜΕ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΘΕΣΗ..
ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΝΘΥΠΟΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΣ ΣΕ ΓΝΩΣΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ ΜΕ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΟΠΛΟΙΑ..
ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΤΗ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΗ ΣΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ

Σ'ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΤΕΡΩΝ

----------


## Dimitris Bouzos

KAI KATI ΑΛΛΟ ΣΤΟ OPERATION DEPARTMENT ΕΚΤΩΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΣΧΟΛΗ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΩΝ ΜΕ ΠΡΟΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑ/ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ ΚΤΛ. ΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΤΑΠΤΥΧΕΙΑΚΟ ΖΗΤΑΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΗΘΩΣ ΑΠΟ ΠΟΙΑ.. ΠΑΠΕΙ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ? ΤΙ ΜΕΤΡΑΕΙ ΠΟΙΟ ΠΟΛΥ..
ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΑ IST - SBE STUDIES ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΓΙΑ MSC ΜΑRITIME OPERATION & SHIPPING ΞΕΡΕΤΕ ΤΙ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ?

ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ..

MORGAN ΕΣΥ ΤΙ ΣΟΥΜΒΟΥΛΕΥΕΙΣ??

----------


## Anastasiam

Γεια σας,

Έχω διαβάσει πολλά posts στο forum αυτό και δυστυχώς ως τώρα δεν έχω διαβάσει κάποιο που να απαντάει στις δικές μου απορίες και να μου λύνει τα δικά μου διλήμματα καθώς δεν είμαι καν απόφοιτη ακόμα και δεν έχω δουλέψει ποτέ στη ζωή μου.. Μόλις τελείωσα το τρίτο έτος και μπαίνω στο τέταρτο στο τμήμα Ναυτιλιακών στο ΠΑ.ΠΕΙ. και έχω αρχίσει να κοιτάω για μεταπτυχιακά προγράμματα του εξωτερικού. Σκέφτομαι εαν οι συνθήκες μου το επιτρέψουν να γίνω broker. Μήπως θα μπορούσε κανείς να μου προτείνει τον ακριβή τομέα στον οποίο θα με συνέφερε να κάνω το μεταπτυχιακό μου  προκειμένου να έχω περισσότερες ευκαιρίες στην αγορά εργασίας;

Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## Morgan

> KAI KATI ΑΛΛΟ ΣΤΟ OPERATION DEPARTMENT ΕΚΤΩΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΣΧΟΛΗ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΩΝ ΜΕ ΠΡΟΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑ/ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ ΚΤΛ. ΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΤΑΠΤΥΧΕΙΑΚΟ ΖΗΤΑΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΗΘΩΣ ΑΠΟ ΠΟΙΑ.. ΠΑΠΕΙ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ? ΤΙ ΜΕΤΡΑΕΙ ΠΟΙΟ ΠΟΛΥ..
> ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΑ IST - SBE STUDIES ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΓΙΑ MSC ΜΑRITIME OPERATION & SHIPPING ΞΕΡΕΤΕ ΤΙ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ?
> 
> ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ..
> 
> MORGAN ΕΣΥ ΤΙ ΣΟΥΜΒΟΥΛΕΥΕΙΣ??




Den einai aparaithto pws zhtane metaptyxiako… shmasia exei esy na thn kynhgas (thn douleia kai thn eykaireia) kai na stelneis cv pantou kai ana takta xronika diasthmata!
Mhn ksexnas pws pleon ta metaptyxiaka den einai kati to idiaitero , kai safws o Peiraias einai mia kalh epilogh (an gineis apodektos) … des to sxetiko thema

----------


## Morgan

> Σκέφτομαι εαν οι συνθήκες μου το επιτρέψουν να γίνω broker.



Ti broker ennoeis Anastasia?

----------


## Morgan

> ΣΠΥΡΟ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙΣ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΗ ΘΕΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΨΑΧΘΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ.. ΜΕ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΘΕΣΗ..
> ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΝΘΥΠΟΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΣ ΣΕ ΓΝΩΣΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ ΜΕ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΟΠΛΟΙΑ..
> ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΤΗ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΗ ΣΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ
> 
> Σ'ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΤΕΡΩΝ


Des analytika kai apo thn arxh ta themata pou yparxoun kai eidika to thema me ta tmhmata ths naytiliakhs etaireias..

gia eidikes apories , edw eimaste

----------


## Dimitris Bouzos

thnks morgan.. gnwrizw oti ta metaptyxiaka den lene k tipota gia to grafeio..
alloste den matheneis kati sugekrimeno k den eidikeusai se kapoio tmhma..
h 8alassia yphresia k oi empeiries mporoun na se kanoun polu kalutero arxikapetanio apo to na kaneis ena metaptyxiako..
apla einai to ti zhtaei kathe etairia.. 

thnks..

----------


## Morgan

a.	Fysika kai o misthos einai analoga thn thesh
b.	Kai oi dyo pou exoun metaptyxiako exoun kanei kati shmantiko – den katalavainw giati krineis ton ena axrhsto kai ton allo oxi. An yparxei disfora stis ikanothtes ayto exei na kanei OXI me tis spoudes alla tis pragmatikes dynatothtes tou kathena. Me apla logia, o "asxetos" den einai axrhstos logo tou "metaptyxiakou dia allhlografias"… 
c.	Den lamvaneis ypopsin sou (kai ayto einai krima) to stoixeion ths sygkyrias h ellhnisti "timing"… thelei kai tyxh kai symptwsh gia na vretheis sthn swsth thesh sthn swsth wra k katasynepeia sta xontra paketa.
d.	Ena ptyxio h enas vathmos den kanoun panta ton swsto kai aksio YPALLHLO GRAFEIOU
e.	To paradeigma gia to IT den to katalava… den ikseres / den ksereis pws kapoioi plhrwnoun kapoioi oxi? PSAKSIMO THELEI KAI KHNYGI!!! Ayto leme sta paidia edw mesa… na mhn stamathsoun pote na exoun ta matia tous anoixta.
f.	Kapetanios operator me 9000 den yparxei poythena – Ops manager mporei. OPERATOR OXI! O voithos me posa thes na arxisei? Egw arxisa me 730 eurw….. Isa kai omoia einai oloi? H sygkrish einai atyxhs…
g.	Thelei panta psaksimo..
h.	An me rwtages meta apo 10 xronia pou eimai se grafeia 9sxedon) an tha dialega kati allo kai an tha protimousa na eimai Ploiarxos A k na taksideyw tha sou elega OXI! Den yparxei kalyterh douleia apo thn naytilia. Einai apo tis dyskoles kai oxi gia olous. Opoios pistepsei oti tha vgalei lefta se 2 nyxtes einai gelasmenos.  
i.	Den xreiazontai pswnia kai kavalhmenoi ston xwro- exoume arketous…. (den milaw gia sena fysika) . Thelei epimonh kai synexh veltiwsh. O xronos einai o kalyteros symmaxos kai oi sxeseis pou xtizeis to diavathrio gia na matheis kai na ekselixtheis.
j.	Den xreiazetai gnwstos ; o gnwstos einai h eykolh lysh
k.	H talassia yphresia einai megalo proson + to panepisthmio megalo avantaz

Kalh synexeia

----------


## Morgan

ta metaptyxiaka einai anagkaia gia thn ergasia sto grafeio eidika otan xtypas pio pshles theseis.
pairneis gnwseis k trofh gia skepsh pou den mporeis na exeis me to day-to-day...

mazeye kai as einai kai roges

----------


## Baz

> ta metaptyxiaka einai anagkaia gia thn ergasia sto grafeio eidika otan xtypas pio pshles theseis.
> pairneis gnwseis k trofh gia skepsh pou den mporeis na exeis me to day-to-day...



+ 100

Θα μου επιτρέψετε να συμφωνήσω απόλυτα με το παραπάνω....

----------


## costantinos_k

Gia sas paidia exw parei tou ploiarxou edw kai ena xrono, doulebpsa stin SGS kai stin BV. Twra doulebw se limani se ena tmima Shipping & Chartering (opws to exoun onomasei oi idioi). Ta xrimata einai patos ligotera apo protoeti dokimou - Den tin palebo pleon ,psaxnw gia Operator exw stilei kamia 15aria CV se sxetikes aggelies tis Nau...kis. Mipos kserei kanenas kapou allouy pou dimosievontai aggelies ???  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## Morgan

tradewinds.no

halcyon recruitment
faststeam (h kapws etsi)

----------


## costantinos_k

καλημέρα παιδιά,
 Μια ερώτηση για όποιον γνωρίζει : Τι κάνει ο SNP BROKER in SHIPPING Co και τι προσόντα χρειάζονταί  για να καλήψεις τη θέση ?

Υ.Γ. Sorry εαν το κανω Post εδώ αλλά το αντίστοιχο θέμα είναι κλειδωμένο

----------


## NiCk_ChIoS

μπορεί κάποιος που ήδη δουλεύει σε ναυτιλιακή της ποντοπόρου να μου πει εαν μπορεί ένας γραμματικός με εμπειρία σε δ/ξ και vlcc , με μεταπτυχικό στο εξωτερικό , να βρεί εύκολα δουλειά έξω? τί πόστα είναι δυνατόν να πετύχει κάποιοσ με τέτοια προσόντα? από που να ξεκινήσω το ψάξιμο?

thanx...

----------


## Morgan

Nick kalhspera,

Ksekinhse to psaksimo vasika apo to sxetiko themataki tou forum me ta tmhmata ths etaireias  + ta "vasika prosonta" pou apaitountai gia kathe ena apo ayta…
Ekei, kai sto topic pou eimaste tha vreis akoma dieythinseis recruitment offices sto ekswteriko.
Pantws san genikh apanths : nai, ena atomo me ayth thnperigrafh exei polles periptwseis apasxolhshs se panw apo ena tmhmata mia naytiliakhs etaireias.

----------


## consultant24

Παιδιά γειά σας! :Smile: 

Παρακολουθώ με ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον το φόρουμ εδώ και καιρό,

Προέρχομαι απο ναυτική οικογένεια και πάντα ήθελα να δουλέψω σε ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία.Δυστυχώς δεν κατάφερα να περάσω στο Παπει-ναυτιλιακά και η αμέσως επόμενη επιλογή μου ήταν Διοίκηση Επιχειρήσεων του Τει πειραιά.Τώρα που αποφοίτησα όπως καταλαβαίνετε έχω μπεί στη διαδικασία έρευνας εργασίας και πρώτη μου προτεραιότητα αποτελούν οι ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες.Προς το παρών έχω πάει αυτοπροσώπως σε 4 μεγάλες ναυτιλιακές και μου είπαν οι αρμόδιοι ότι θα με καλέσουν μέσα στην εβδομάδα για συνέντεξη.

Όσον αφορά τα θετικά του βιογραφικού μου  θεωρώ ότι είναι το γεγονός πως έχω ήδη δουλέψει σαν βοηθός διευθυντή σε μεγάλη εταιρεία αλλά άσχετου κλάδου,είμαι μεταπτυχιακός φοιτητής Mba και επίσης  η πτυχιακή μου και προπτυχιακή σχετίζεται με θέματα ναυτιλίας.Φυσικά  το proficiency και pc literacy είναι εκ των ουκ άνευ.

Εάν έχετε την καλοσύνη θα ήθελα να με βοηθήσετε σε κάποιες απορίες που έχω:
Ποιές είναι οι κανονικές ώρες εργασίας ΝΕ; 8:00-16:00;Σε ποιά τμήματα μπορεί να απασχοληθεί κάποιος σαν και εμένα;Ισχύει ο βασικός μισθός (740 ευρώ) για κάποιον που δεν έχει εμπειρία;Τέλος,είχα μια προσφορά για δίμηνο εργασίας απο μία ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία και τους απάντησα ότι επιφυλάσσομαι να απαντήσω άμεσα γιατί ψάχνω να δουλέψω σε μόνιμη βάση.Από ότι μου είπαν είναι απασχόληση για την απόκτηση εμπειρίας,πως την βλέπετε αυτή τη προοπτική;

----------


## Morgan

1. αναλογως το τμημα - αλλα να υπολογιζεις 08.00-17.00
2. σε καποια τμηματα οικονομικης φυσεως (δες τμηματα εταιρειας σε σχετικο θεμα)
3. ο βασικος ειναι βασικος κ για ολους , σου ευχομαι να πας γρηγορα ψηλοτερα
4. εγω θα πηγαινα για να το γραψω στο βιογραφικο μου και ταυτοχρονα θα εψαχνα για το μονιμα.

----------


## consultant24

> 1. αναλογως το τμημα - αλλα να υπολογιζεις 08.00-17.00
> 2. σε καποια τμηματα οικονομικης φυσεως (δες τμηματα εταιρειας σε σχετικο θεμα)
> 3. ο βασικος ειναι βασικος κ για ολους , σου ευχομαι να πας γρηγορα ψηλοτερα
> 4. εγω θα πηγαινα για να το γραψω στο βιογραφικο μου και ταυτοχρονα θα εψαχνα για το μονιμα.


Xμμ,δηλαδη 9ωρο για τον βασικό;Για να το λες πάντως σίγουρα κάτι παραπάνω θα ξέρεις!4.Θα εξαρτηθεί απο την εξέλιξη που θα έχουν οι συνεντεύξεις,αν δεν με προσλάβουν οι άλλες ναυτιλιακές μάλλον θα ακολουθήσω τη συμβουλή σου.

Σ΄ευχαριστώ πολύ!  ;-)

----------


## Mike-Kilo

1. το 17.00 να είσαι πολύ χαρούμενος εάν το πετύχεις
3. σχετικά με τον μισθό όταν δεν έχεις "σοβαρή προυπηρεσία" είναι ο βασικός με ίσως κάτι παραπάνω αλλά όμως μετά αν εξελιχθείς ανεβαίνει ικανοποιητικά.
4. όταν πρωτοξεκινάς οι επιλογές και ευκαιρίες να ξεκινήσεις είναι σχετικά λίγες. Όμως μετά όσο μπαίνεις στον ΄χώρο και γνωρίζεσαι σίγουρα θα βρεις και καλύτερες ευκαιρίες.






> 1. αναλογως το τμημα - αλλα να υπολογιζεις 08.00-17.00
> 2. σε καποια τμηματα οικονομικης φυσεως (δες τμηματα εταιρειας σε σχετικο θεμα)
> 3. ο βασικος ειναι βασικος κ για ολους , σου ευχομαι να πας γρηγορα ψηλοτερα
> 4. εγω θα πηγαινα για να το γραψω στο βιογραφικο μου και ταυτοχρονα θα εψαχνα για το μονιμα.

----------


## consultant24

> 1. το 17.00 να είσαι πολύ χαρούμενος εάν το πετύχεις
> 3. σχετικά με τον μισθό όταν δεν έχεις "σοβαρή προυπηρεσία" είναι ο βασικός με ίσως κάτι παραπάνω αλλά όμως μετά αν εξελιχθείς ανεβαίνει ικανοποιητικά.
> 4. όταν πρωτοξεκινάς οι επιλογές και ευκαιρίες να ξεκινήσεις είναι σχετικά λίγες. Όμως μετά όσο μπαίνεις στον ΄χώρο και γνωρίζεσαι σίγουρα θα βρεις και καλύτερες ευκαιρίες.


Eντάξει βρε,εάν ξεκινάω 8:00 η ώρα το λογικό είναι να δουλεύω το πολύ μέχρι τις 17:00 τώρα αν μιλάμε για αργότερα ίσως να έχεις δίκιο.  :Smile: 

4.Δεν ξέρω,πιστεύω ότι όταν είσαι νέος,με ιδέες και με όρεξη έχεις θέση στο χώρο.Από ότι καταλαβαίνω δίνεις μεγάλη βαρύτητα στις γνωριμίες.Μάλλον ο χώρος λειτουργεί πολύ με συστάσεις ε

----------


## Mike-Kilo

μα δεν λέω το πολύ μέχρι πέντε αλλά οι περισσότερες εταιρείες σε "κρατούν" μέχρι αρκετά αργότερα(δεν θέλω να σε απογοητεύσω σε αυτόν τον τομέα, πάντως υπάρχουν κ εξαιρέσεις).

Δεν δίνω ιδιαίτερη βάση στις γνωριμίες αν και αυτές είναι που μετράνε πιο πολύ αλλά όταν πρωτοξεκινάς είσαι γενικά "ψαρωμένος" χωρίς να γνωρίζεις τον χώρο της ναυτιλίας. Απλά αργότερα γνωρίζεις τον χώρο(και φοβερές γνωριμίες να μην έχεις) και είσαι πιο "μέσα" στα πράγματα.

Θέση στον χώρο πάντα υπάρχει εδώ κυκλοφορούν άσχετοι κ με τις πιο υψηλές θέσεις.





> Eντάξει βρε,εάν ξεκινάω 8:00 η ώρα το λογικό είναι να δουλεύω το πολύ μέχρι τις 17:00 τώρα αν μιλάμε για αργότερα ίσως να έχεις δίκιο. 
> 
> 
> 4.Δεν ξέρω,πιστεύω ότι όταν είσαι νέος,με ιδέες και με όρεξη έχεις θέση στο χώρο.Από ότι καταλαβαίνω δίνεις μεγάλη βαρύτητα στις γνωριμίες.Μάλλον ο χώρος λειτουργεί πολύ με συστάσεις ε

----------


## sonia24

Είναι συγκεκριμένες οι εταιρείες που τηρουν το 8ωρο και συγκεκριμένες εκείνες οι οποιες σου πληρωνουν τις οποιες υπερωριες προκυψουν (μπορω να δωσω παραδειγματα). Πιστευω οτι ο κανονας προσπαθει να γενικευθει, δηλαδη το 8ωρο να τραβαει 1-2 ωρες παραπανω (στην καλυτερη), αναλογα βεβαια τι ωρα ξεκινας το πρωι (8:00 η 9:00). Οσο για το μισθο, και παλι συγκεκριμενες εταιρειες σου αναγνωριζουν πτυχιο, προυπηρεσια κλπ., σε αλλες μολις δουν οτι εισαι καινουριος, σου κοβουν μια ταριφα 700-750 ευρω , και φυσικα αν εισαι "συστημενος", εισαι και ευνοημενος (εξυπακουεται).  
Η αρχη ειναι παντα αρχη, το θεμα ειναι να δικτυωθεις στην πορεια. Ειναι σημαντικο να δημιουργησεις θετικες εντυπωσεις σε γενικοτερο πλαισιο, γιατι ο χωρος ειναι κλειστος και σε πεταει ευκολα εξω, αλλα δυσκολα σε ξαναδεχεται παλι.

----------


## consultant24

Εκτιμώ τα post σας παιδιά,να είστε καλά!

Εγώ όσο και να θέλουν να με κρατήσουν παραπάνω οι ναυτιλιακές το αργότερο μέχρι 17:30 πρέπει να έχω φύγει λόγω μεταπτυχιακού οπότε γλυτώνω την διαφυγόντα επιβάρυνση εκ των πραγμάτων γιατί όπως μου τα λέτε προσπαθούν να στο επιβάλλουν στη πορεία.

Εγώ ξέρω από τη δική μου εμπειρία ότι όλες οι εταιρείες προσπαθούν να γλυτώσουν την αναγνώριση οποιουδήποτε πτυχίου όμως είναι στη  διακριτική ευχέρεια του καθενός να τους απαντήσεις ανάλογα και να τους δώσει να καταλάβουν τι περνάει και τι όχι.Εν κατακλείδι όλα τα λαμβάνουν υπόψη απλά δεν στο λένε..

Το ότι ο χώρος είναι κλειστός το γνωρίζω απο τον πατέρα μου που είναι ναυτικός,όπως μου έχει όμως, όταν είσαι νέος με ιδέες είσαι πολύ πιο ελκυστικός για μία ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία παρά για οποιαδήποτε άλλη συμβατική.

Υ.Γ. Έχω διαπιστώσει ότι ένας επιπλέον παράγοντας που είναι πολύ σημαντικός για τις ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες φαίνεται ότι είναι να βρίσκεται ο τόπος κατοικίας σου σε κοντινή απόσταση.

----------


## Morgan

> Xμμ,δηλαδη 9ωρο για τον βασικό



den eipa ayto...

den einai ypoxrewtiko na ksekinhseis apo to vasiko

----------


## Morgan

> μα δεν λέω το πολύ μέχρι πέντε αλλά οι περισσότερες εταιρείες σε "κρατούν" μέχρι αρκετά αργότερα(δεν θέλω να σε απογοητεύσω σε αυτόν τον τομέα, πάντως υπάρχουν κ εξαιρέσεις).


eksartatai to tmhma

----------


## Eng

Παιδια να σας περασω σε ενα αλλο επιπεδο?
Τι θα λεγατε να λειπεις 298 μερες απο τις 360 μακρια απο την οικογενεια σου σ' ενα drydock που δεν το ξερουν ουτε και οι χαρτες?
Μαλλον ξεφευγω ετσι? Anyhow,
Να βλεπετε τα πραγματα και απο αλλη σκοπια οχι μονοπλευρα. Ωραριο vs χρηματα? ή Καριερα vs 2-3 ωρες παρα πάνω? Προσωπικα επιλεγω τη μεση οδο να εργαζομαι τοσο ωστε να ειναι ολα και ολοι (οσο γινεται) ισορροπημένα/οι.
Βεβαια όλα ειναι προσωπικες επιλογες του καθενος.

----------


## Kyriakos

> Τι θα λεγατε να λειπεις 298 μερες απο τις 360 μακρια απο την οικογενεια σου σ' ενα drydock που δεν το ξερουν ουτε και οι χαρτες?
> .........
> Βεβαια όλα ειναι προσωπικες επιλογες του καθενος.


298 μέρες x 100 Ευρώ/ημέρα = 29.800 Ευρώ.

2500 τον μήνα x 14 = 35.000 Ευρώ

=> 64.800 τον χρόνο

Καλή επιλογή εφόσον αντέχεις να λείπεις, και την δουλεία στο Drydock. Υποθετικά πάντα.

Δεν γράφω άλλα, γιατί θα σου την πέσουν οι ανύπαντρες!!

----------


## Eng

Εισαι πολυ κακος Κυριακο.... :Wink:  :Wink: 
Αυτο ειναι μια αληθεια και σιγουρα ειναι απο τις δουλειες που πραγματικα τα λεφτα τα αξιζεις! 
Παρολα αυτα πολυ ευκολα μπορεις να χασεις τη θεση σου γιατι ο ρουφιανισμος ειναι ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟΣ!!!

----------


## Kyriakos

> Εισαι πολυ κακος Κυριακο....
> Αυτο ειναι μια αληθεια και σιγουρα ειναι απο τις δουλειες που πραγματικα τα λεφτα τα αξιζεις!


Δυστυχώς, το αν αξίζεις τα λεφτά κρίνεται εκ του αποτελέσματος (βλέπε επιθεωρήσεις...) και όχι από την δουλειά που έχεις ρίξει  - και δεν φαίνεται...




> Παρολα αυτα πολυ ευκολα μπορεις να χασεις τη θεση σου γιατι ο ρουφιανισμος ειναι ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟΣ!!!


¶ρα είσαι σε μεγάλη εταιρία που κυριαρχούν τα εσωτερικά λόμπυ. Θα μπορούσες να πάς σε μία μικρή να ήσουν άρχοντας και να έχεις και το δικαίωμα να υπερασπιστείς τον εαυτό σου, αλλά προτίμησες το Prestige...

Μμμ, Μμμ - εγώ δουλεύω στην Super Shipping με τον Καπτα-Παραδάκη τον Γυρολεφτά...   (ΤΩΡΑ γίνομαι κακός... :Wink: )

..και αυτό προσωπική επιλογή...

(Σε πειράζω, εε...)

Καλό κουράγιο, και πήγαινε και για κάνα "κούρεμα"... το αξίζεις...

----------


## Eng

Φιλε Κυριακο δεν δουλευω για κανενα.....
Εχω δικο μου γραφειο και με φωναζουν οι ναυτιλιακες για Hull Supervisor...
Οσο για το κουρεμα...την κοτσιδα μου την εκοψε ο στρατος...
Καλο κουραγιο και καλη συνεχεια σε σενα!!
Που ξερεις ισως καμια φορα η εταιρεια σου με παρει σε καμια επισκευη...

----------


## Kyriakos

> Φιλε Κυριακο δεν δουλευω για κανενα.....
> Εχω δικο μου γραφειο και με φωναζουν οι ναυτιλιακες για Hull Supervisor...
> Οσο για το κουρεμα...την κοτσιδα μου την εκοψε ο στρατος...
> Καλο κουραγιο και καλη συνεχεια σε σενα!!
> Που ξερεις ισως καμια φορα η εταιρεια σου με παρει σε καμια επισκευη...


Έκρινα λάθος λοιπόν, είσαι η εξαίρεση. Αυτά που περιγράφω όμως είναι μια συνηθισμένη κατάσταση που λόγω ανάγκης (?) ανέχονται πολλοί.

Επίσης, διάβασε πάλι το μήνυμα έχοντας υπόψη οτί δεν ειρωνεύομαι, απλά πειράζω λίγο, πάντα καλοπροαίρετα, και ενώ ξέρω οτί μπορεί να το διαβάζουν και άλλοι που να τους αφορά περισσότερο.

----------


## Eng

Το καλο ειναι οτι και οι δυο εχουμε εμπειρια σε ναυτιλιακες απλα η δικη μου εμπειρια βασιζεται σε διαστημα μολις ενος χρονου που εκατσα σαν βοηθος αρχιμηχανικου. Εκει πραγματικα ειδα αυτο το lobby. Ενας αλλος συναδελφος στην ιδια θεση με μενα δεν φανταζεσαι τι ελεγε στον αρχιμηχανικοτου fleet του (η εταιρεια ειχε 4 fleet dry συν ενα ακομα fleet dry newbuilding που σημαινει οτι το καθε fleet εχει fleet manager - αρχιμηχανικους - βοηθοι - γραμματεις). Θαψιμο να δεις!!!

----------


## lngstas

Καλημερα  και καλη χρονια να εχουμε.Ειμαι εν ενεργεια ναυτικος με το διπλωμα του υποπλοιαρχου, σε υγραεριοφορα πλοια ,αλλα και με μπαρκα σε φορτηγα(handymax, capesize), χημικα, πετρελαιοφορα, με συνολικη υπηρεσια 6 ετων.Περα ομως απο αυτη την υπηρεσια, και με την κατοχη διπλωμα 2 γλωσσων και εκμαθηση 3ης, διπλωμα υπογιστων και μια σειρα απο διαφορα σεμιναρια απο τις εταιρειες, δεν κατεχω τιποτε αλλο..εννοω πτυχιο πανεπιστημιακο..Κατα την γνωμη σου μπορω με αυτα τα προσοντα να αναζητησω εργασια σε ναυτιλιακη εταιρεια? Θαθελα επισης αν σου ειναι ευκολο μια πληροφορια σχετικα με το μεταπτυχιακο του πα.πει,γνωριζεις μηπως τους κανονισμους εισαγωγης?Καμια αλλη πληροφορια με μεταπτυχιακα σε πανεπιστημια εδω στην ελλαδα(ιδιωτικα και μη), πανω στον ναυτιλιακο τομεα, τα οποια να αναγνωριζονται κατα την γνωμη σου απο τις εταιρειες΄?Δυστηχως θελω να αποφυγω την παρκολουθηση στο εξωτερικο..Συγγνωμη αν κουρασα και ευχαριστω.

----------


## Iasonas

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ!
ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΤΙΑΚΟ ΣΑΣ ΤΟΠΟ!
ΕΧΩ ΜΙΑ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΑΣΧΟΛΗΣΗ ΣΕ ΝΕ.
ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΤΥΧΙΟΥΧΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΝΟΜΙΚΗΣ ΣΧΟΛΗΣ ,ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΣΚΟΠΕΥΩ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΚΤΗΣΩ ΔΙΚΗΓΟΡΙΚΗ  ΑΔΕΙΑ ΑΣΚΗΣΕΩΣ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΟΣ ,ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΔΕ ΘΑ ΑΣΧΟΛΗΘΩ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΔΙΚΗΓΟΡΙΑ.ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΟΥΣΙΑ ΝΑΙ ΜΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΝΟΜΙΚΟΣ ,ΑΛΛΑ ΟΧΙ ΔΙΚΗΓΟΡΟΣ,ΜΕ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΠΑΡΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΣΤΑ ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΡΙΑ.
ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΧΩΡΟΣ, ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΝΑΙ,ΣΕ  ΠΟΙΑ ΤΜΗΜΑΤΑ ΤΩΝ ΝΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΔΙΚΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ?ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΘΕΣΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΣΧΕΤΩΣ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΧΩΡΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΟΡΕΞΗ ΓΙΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ.
ΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΩ?
ΚΑΘΕ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΗ ΚΑΛΟΔΕΧΟΥΜΕΝΗ! :Smile: 
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΤΕΡΩΝ!

----------


## Michael

Νομίζω πως τα πράγματα είναι πολύ απλά:
Αποφασίζεις ότι τελικά θα γίνεις... δικηγόρος,Μεταπτυχιακό στο ναυτικο δίκαιο στην αγγλία,¶σκηση σε δικηγορικό γραφείο με ειδίκευση στην ναυτιλία,Λήψη άδειας και καλή σταδιοδρομία!

----------


## giwrgos33

*Καλησπέρα στους ναυτικούς εδώ..

Μία ερώτηση να κάνω και αν είμαι τελείως εκτός θέματος σας ζητάω συγνώμη.......

Η κοπελιά μου δούλευε σε ναυτιλιακό γραφείο (average adjusters νομίζω ήταν) και ενδιαφέρετε να συνεχίσει να εργάζεται( έκλεισε το γραφείο αυτό)

Υπάρχει κάποιος που θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει,να δώσει κάποια κατεύθυνση ;
Γιατί της αρέσει πολύ ο τομέας της ναυτιλίας και θα ήθελα να εξαντλήσει τις όποιες δυνατότητες έχει να εργαστεί σε αυτόν τον τομέα,πριν κοιτάξει κάτι τελείως διαφορετικό..

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ*

----------


## newfish

Παιδια καταρχιν καλως σας βρηκα ειμαι καινουργιος στο χώρο θα θέλα να μάθω τι μισθοι παιζουν σε εταιρίες του ν89 για θεσεις γραφειου π,χ β.λογιστη

----------


## Kwsths

Kalispera..onomazomai kwsths eimai foititis 2etos sto bca college sto shipping k me apasxolei arketa i upo8esh 'douleia'..prwta ap ola 8a h8ela na rwtisw an gnwrizete to sugekrimeno kolegio k an nai ti gnwmi exete g auto se sxesi me alla adistoixa kolegia i k me to papei..???episeis 8a h8ela narwtisw an mporw na doulepsw se kapoio nauthliako grafeio part time parallila me tn sxoli san ekpaideush,praktiki, na apoktisw kapoies gnwseis gurw apo to adikeimeno pou 8elw na asxoli8w kai fusika ws proergasia gia to cv mou..???ka8ws k ti 8esi 8a mporousa na exw se mia nautiliaki me tis gnwseis pou exw ws twra???exw akousei pws polla paidia douleuoun se tetoia grafeia k 8a i8ela tn apopsi sas ws eidikoi...euxaristw ek twn proterwn kwsths!! :Wink:

----------


## sea world

kalhspera.Ki egw bca teleiwsa kai metaptixiako sto ekswteriko ekana,alla gia na mpw ekei pou mpika hthele gnwrimies!!
Opote koita ti gnwrimies exeis kai ekmetalleusou tes!! :Wink:

----------


## bon

Γεια σας παιδια,

καλως σας βρηκα στο αριστα εμπεριστατομενο site σας. 

Ο λογος που εγγραφθηκα στο φορουμ σας ειναι πολυ σημαντικος για μενα και καθε απαντηση σας θα μου φανει ιδιαιτερα πολυτιμη.

Ειμαι μηχανολογος μηχανικος με μετπτυχιακο πανω σε διοικηση χρηματοοικονομικων υπηρεσιων. Σε επιπεδο εργασιακης εμπειριας εχω στελεχωσει εταιριες στο κομματι πωλησεων και marketing. 
Ανεκαθεν ως hobby ειχα την τεχνολογια , ειχα ταση στην εφευρεση και στην καινοτομια, στον εναλλακτικο τροπο σκεψης και στο να βλεπω καποια πραγματα εξω απτο κουτι. 
Ετσι λοιπον οδηγηθηκα στο ΙΤ industry οπου τελευταια στελεχωσα με τιμη και ορεξη μια πολυ μεγαλη πολυεθνικη εταιρεια που ολοι γνωριζεται και οι περισσοτεροι εχετε ως κομματι του υπολογιστη σας το προιον της. (Δεν θα ηθελα να αναφερθω δημοσια στο ονομα της για ευνοητους λογους...pm me οποιος θελει)
Καποια στιγμη μου ανακοινωθηκε οτι η θεση που μου αρεσε και ειμουνα αποτελεσματικος σε αυτη, οτι κλεινει πανευρωπαικα, οτι το panemea project  κλεινει...και πραγματι εκλεισε..Το decision making της εταιρειας ητανε σε regional επιπεδο, μιας και το γραφειο εδω πολυ μικρο (6 ατομα), οποτε δεν μου ητανε δυνατη η παραμονη μου σε εναλλακτικη θεση. Οι θεσεις περιορισμενες στο απολυτο minimum και ΄περικοπη απο οπου μπορουμε᾽ λογικη...
Την τελευταια περιοδο ανηκω στην γνωστη μαζα ατομων που βρεθηκαν εξαπηνης και ψαχνονται για το μελλον τους..

Ερχομενος στο προκειμενο, ψαχνοντας σε εταιρειες-συνεργατες 
(παντα στο χωρο της πληροφορικης), μεσα στις λιγοστες θεσεις που ανοιγουν σε αυτον τον κλαδο, μου ηρθε μεσω headhunter μια προταση απο μια μεγαλη πολυεθνικη ναυτιλιακη εταιρεια για να στλεχωσω το τμημα πωλησεων σε key accounts. Για να μπορεσω να φτασω σε επιπεδο συνεντευξης με τον sales manager επρεπε να περασω απο διαφορα ψυχομετρικα τεστ, αλλα μη εχοντας τιποτα να χασω και οι θεσεις στο IT μηδαμινες λεω..και δεν το κανω τι εχω να χασω... Ευτυχως στα τεστ πηγα καλα καθως και στις hr συνεντευξεις..

Εφτασε λοιπον η στιγμη της κυριας συνεντευξης που δειχνει να πηγε καλα, εφτασε η στιγμη που πρεπει να αποφασισω εγω για μενα αν πρεπει να κανω την στροφη απτο κομματι της πληροφορικης στο κομματι της ναυτιλιας.

Οπως προειπα μου αρεσει να βλεπω τα πραγματα οριζοντια, να μην κολλαω στο καθετο. Σκεπτομενος διαπιστωσα οτι η ναυτιλια, οι μεταφορες γενικοτερα ειναι πισω απο ολα. Πισω απο αυτο δεν υπαρχει τιποτα αλλο, σου δινεται η δυνατοτητα να βλεπεις ολες τις αγορες στο πρωτολυο επιπεδο. Απτην αλλη η πληροφορικη ειναι το hobby μου και οταν σου αρεσει κατι το κανεις καλα. Αλλα ανεβαινοντας στην εταιρικη σκαλα διαπιστωνεις οτι δεν κανεις με τεχνολογια αλλα με box moving..δεν σου δινεται η θεα της ναυτιλιας, δεν εχεις το δυνειτικο παραθυρο της ευκαιριας, μενεις μεσα σε μια εταιρικη σκαλα μονο...

Πραματικα θα ηθελα τις αποψεις σας, ειναι κατι που πρεπει να αποφασισω αμεσα και οποια αποκεντρικη αποψη, ιδιως απο ατομα που γνωριζουν τον χωρο, ιδιαιτερα χρησιμη.

Σας ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων
 :Smile:

----------


## fotini86

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον το θέμα για αυτό και είπα να προσθέσω και εγώ την γνώμη μου...

Έχοντας λοιπόν όλες τις βάσεις και τις προϋποθέσεις για δουλειά έρχεται ο καιρός για την ανάληψη καθηκόντων!!! έρχεται ο καιρός να εφαρμόσουμε στην πράξη όλα όσα μάθαμε σε θεωρητικό επίπεδο. Προσωπικά όσο ασχολούμαι με το αντικείμενό μου τόσο πιο ενδιαφέρον γίνεται. 

Ακόμα το πιο ωραίο είναι ότι κάθε μέρα στον ναυτιλιακό χώρο είναι και μία διαφορετική μέρα... παρόλο που το ωράριο καμιά φορά είναι λίγο περίεργο. Καλώς η κακώς το πλοίο στην θάλασα δεν έχει σαββατοκύριακα και ωράρια!!

----------


## rosenrot

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Συγχαρητήρια για την καλή δουλειά που κάνετε εδώ μέσα. Πιστεύω ότι βοηθάτε πολυ κόσμο ανοίγοντας τους τα μάτια σε πολλά πράγματα. Θα ήθελα να μάθω αν μπορεί κάποιος με πτυχίο από ΑΤΕΙ Μηχανολογίας (Μηχανολόγος Μηχανικός ΤΕ κοινώς) να εργαστεί στον τομέα της ναυτιλίας. Είτε στην στεριά είτε στην θάλασσα και με τι αντικείμενο. Επίσης αν τα παρπάνω δύνανται τότε ποιες είναι οι προοπτικές και οι δίοδοι εξέλιξης στον τομέα αυτό. Στον λιγοστό χρόνο που έχω στην διάθεση μου λόγω δουλειάς (δυστυχώς) προσπάθησα να βρω κάτι αντίστοιχο στο φόρουμ σας αλλά δεν τα κατάφερα. Ίσως να μην έψαξα αρκετά. Ελπίζω στην ανταπόκριση σας.  :Smile:

----------


## Eng

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Συγχαρητήρια για την καλή δουλειά που κάνετε εδώ μέσα. Πιστεύω ότι βοηθάτε πολυ κόσμο ανοίγοντας τους τα μάτια σε πολλά πράγματα. Θα ήθελα να μάθω αν μπορεί κάποιος με πτυχίο από ΑΤΕΙ Μηχανολογίας (Μηχανολόγος Μηχανικός ΤΕ κοινώς) να εργαστεί στον τομέα της ναυτιλίας. Είτε στην στεριά είτε στην θάλασσα και με τι αντικείμενο. Επίσης αν τα παρπάνω δύνανται τότε ποιες είναι οι προοπτικές και οι δίοδοι εξέλιξης στον τομέα αυτό. Στον λιγοστό χρόνο που έχω στην διάθεση μου λόγω δουλειάς (δυστυχώς) προσπάθησα να βρω κάτι αντίστοιχο στο φόρουμ σας αλλά δεν τα κατάφερα. Ίσως να μην έψαξα αρκετά. Ελπίζω στην ανταπόκριση σας.


Καλησπέρα στον νεο φιλο και να σε καλωσορίσω στο..χωρο μας! Λοιπον αγαπητε μου φιλε, υπαρχουν διεξόδοι για σενα σαν Μηχανολογος. Καταρχην να βαλουμε την εξης βάση, θα ασχοληθείς με το τεχνικό κομμάτι της ναυτιλίας. Αυτό χωρίζεται σε δυο κομμάτια, στο ναυπηγικό και στο μηχανολογικό. Μπορείς λοιπόν να ξεκινησεις σε ενα γραφειο ναυπηγικό που να αναλαμβάνει επισκευες, ομως ο χωρος περιορίζεται στην επισκευή του πλοίου από τη σκοπιά της μεταλλικής κατασκευής. Η άλλη λύση, αν και λίγο δυσκολη, είναι να κάνεις αιτηση σε ναυτιλιακή ως βοηθός αρχιμηχανικού, ομως φοβαμε οτι οι ελπίδες σου δεν ειναι πολλές (εκτος και αν εχεις ακρη  :Wink: ). Συνήθως σαν βοηθοί πηγαίνουν άτομα είτε απο Πολυτεχνείο είτε με μεγάλη εμπειρια στο χωρο των επισκευων - δηλαδη σε ναυπηγικά γραφεία. Αν λοιπόν θα ήθελες να ασχοληθείς σ'αυτό το χωρο να ξερεις οτι ειναι αρκετά δυσκολά και χρειαζεται κουραγια. Εξαρτάται από το τιμημα που εισαι διατεθημένος να πληρώσεις και τους στοχους που εχεις στη ζωή σου. Ελπίζω να σου εδωσα κάτι σαν βάση απο κει και πέρα μπορείς να με ρωτήσεις οτι τυχών απορίες εχεις.

----------


## rosenrot

Ευχαριστώ για το καλωσόρισμα και για την απάντηση. Θα μπορούσες να μου περιγράψεις το αντικείμενο της εργασίας και των δύο τομέων που μου ανέφερες; Του ναυπηγικού στις επισκευές και του μηχανικού (στο καράβι αν κατάλαβα καλά). Επίσης με βάση τι μισθό (εμπειρικά πάντα) ξεκινάνε αυτές οι δουλειές;

----------


## Eng

> Ευχαριστώ για το καλωσόρισμα και για την απάντηση. Θα μπορούσες να μου περιγράψεις το αντικείμενο της εργασίας και των δύο τομέων που μου ανέφερες; Του ναυπηγικού στις επισκευές και του μηχανικού (στο καράβι αν κατάλαβα καλά). Επίσης με βάση τι μισθό (εμπειρικά πάντα) ξεκινάνε αυτές οι δουλειές;


Λοιπον στο κομματι των επισκευων το πρωτο - πρωτο που μπορεις να κανεις χωρις να υπαρχει ιδιαιτερη εξειδίκευση είναι οι παχυμετρήσεις. Σ'αυτή τη δουλειά θα λέγαμε πως εχεις ενα μηχανημα υπερήχου και μετρας τα πάχη των λαμαρινων σ'ενα βαπορι οταν είναι επισκευή. Η δευτερη περιπτωση είναι να μπείς σε κάποιο από τα συνεργεία που υπάρχουν στο Πέραμα και να εργαστείς σαν βοηθός του μαστορα σε πιο ελευθερη εννοια. Τωρα προοπτικές και των δυο δρομων, θα ελεγα οτι είναι στο χερι σου αλλά σε γενικό πλαίσιο είναι αυτές οι δουλειές που θα σε κάνουν να πάς υποψήφίος για μια θεση βοηθού αρχιμηχανικού. Πόσο διαστημα? Το λιγοτερα μια 3 ετια σε επισκευές. Τωρα μισθοί, στις παχυμετρήσεις σαν "πρωτάρης" είναι περιπου 500Ε. και καπου 45Ε. τη μερα extra οταν εισαι στο εξωτερικό. Οταν πάρεις το Level 2 στις παχυμετρήσεις ο μισθος παίζει από 800 - 900Ε. και κάπου στα 80-90Ε τη μερα στο εξωτερικό. Βεβαια αυτά παίζουν και ανάλογα την εταιρία που θα εργαστείς. Τωρα αν εισαι σε ενα συνεργείο στο Περαμα σα βοηθός, ο μισθός είναι λίγο πολύ στα ίδια χωρις ομως τα extra του εξωτερικού. Αυτά ως προς τη μια πλευρά. 
Τωρα στο αλλό κομμάτι σαν Βοηθός αρχιμηχανικού εκεί θα είσαι σε κάποια Ναυτιλιακή υπάλληλος και θα κάνεις διαφορες εργασίες αλλές φορές γραφείο αλλά αν εισαι καλός μπορεί να έχεις και τη τύχη να βγείς επισκευή σε καποιο βαπόρι σε ναυπηγείο. Σίγουρα το Μηχανοστασιο του βαποριού θα είναι ο χώρος εργασίας σου κατα το 85%. Από τη μικρότερη βίδα μέχρι τα εμβολοχιτώνια και τις αντλίες, οχι οτι θα λύνεις μηχανές μεσα στο μαυρόλαδο (που για μενα αυτό ειναι το σχολείο) αλλά κάνεις παρακολούθηση της επισκευής. Τωρα η δουλειά του Αρχιμηχανικού.. Να σου πω - οπως μου είχε πει καποιος και μενα οταν ξεκινησα - στην Επισκευή είσαι ο Αρχων Όλων, είσαι ο αντιπρόσωπος του πλοιοκτήτη και της εταιρίας. Δεν θελω να επεκταθώ γιατί είναι κάτι που δεν είναι η ωρα του για να αναφερθώ. Πάντως αν περάσεις όλες τις κλίμακες και εχεις την τυχη να εισαι Αρχιμηχανικός, τοτε θα μπορείς να πεις οτι εφτασες και καπου, και εκει σου ανοιγονται άλλες πορτες. οσο για τους μσθούς σε μια Ναυτιλιακή σαν βοηθός παίζουν απο 900 - 1200Ε συν (αλλά οχι πάντα σε όλες) κάποιο extra γυρω στα 80Ε. 
Τωρα κάτι τελευταιο, υπάρχει και η επιλογή να γίνεις Δοκιμος Μηχανής και σε 6 μηνες (τοσο ηταν στη δική μου περιπτωση) να πάρεις του 3ο Μηχανικού χωρις εξετασεις και να ξεκινησεις μια καριερα σαν Ναυτικός στη Θαλασσα. 
Απο σενα εξαρτάται τη θέλεις και που βλέπεις τον εαυτό σου. Ελπίζω να σε κατατόπισα κάπως!

----------


## rosenrot

Ενδιαφέρον αυτο για Δόκιμος Μηχανής. Επειδή έιμαι άσχετος όμως εντελώς με την θάλασσα μπορείς να μου πεις ποιες είναι οι αρμοδιότητες του Δόκιμου Μηχανικού; Επίσης υπάρχει κάποιος περιορισμός στην ηλικία για αυτήν την ειδικότητα;Και αφού πάρεις του 3ου 
Μηχανικού από εκεί και πέρα τι κάνεις; Πώς εξελίσεσαι; Ανεβαίνεις ιεραρχικά και μισθολογικά;Φαντάζομαι αποκτάς και άλλες αρμοδιότητες.

----------


## Altair

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!
Έστω ότι κάποιος έχει τελιώσει βασικό πτυχίο και μεταπτυχιακό στο Πολυτεχνείο (αλλά όχι στος ναυπηγούς) κι έχει πάρει μια "θεωρητική μηχανολογική" κατάρτιση.
Τι ευκαιρίες του ανοίγονται στη ναυτιλία;
(εκτός από γραμματεική υποστήριξη; :Confused: )

----------


## Altair

Ευχαριστώ για την ανάπτυξη που δώσατε στο θέμα. Αυτό που καταλαβαίνω είναι ότι τα πράγματα είναι λίγο δύσκολα και όχι μόνο στο ξεκίνημα.
Δουλεύω εδώ και ένα χρόνο στο τεχνικό τμήμα ναυτιλιακής και τα λεφτά είναι αρκετά καλά.
Αυτό που ξέχασα να διευκρινίσω είναι ότι είμαι γυναίκα, οπότε εκ των πραγμάτων δε θα μπορούσα να μπαρκάρω σε ένα bulker με πλήρωμα 36 Φιλιππίνους.
Ως εκ τούτου έχω κολλήσει στην απίστευτη ρουτίνα της γραμματείας.
Και απλά αναρωτιέμαι αν μπορώ κάπως να ξεκολλήσω από αυτή την κατάσταση (να κάνω κάτι άλλο) σε αυτήν ή σε άλλη εταιρία.
Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν έχω γνωριμίες στο χώρο για να μου δώσουν κάποια συμβουλή (είτε να προχωρήσω, είτε να κάτσω εκεί που κάθομαι)

----------


## Michael

Έχεις κοιτάξει την πιθανότητα να εργαστείς σε κάποιον νηογνώμωνα;
Αν η ειδικότητά σου είναι αυτή της μηχανολόγου νομίζω πως δεν θα είναι πολύ δύσκολο να βρεις μια θέση.

----------


## anastasia-pat

geia sas
eimai foititria tou panepistimiou aigaiou..kai thelw na kanw fetos praktiki kai skeftomoun 2 epiloges gia nautiliakes epixeiriseis i stin xio opou einai i sxoli mou i stin athina..den kserw poia na epileksw giati apo tin mia skeftomai oti stin xio gia praktiki einai pio eukola(ta wraria) alla apo tin alli isws na min exei diasindeseis me tin athina kai auto tha einai gia mena ena megalo meion.. :Sad: kai kati allo se ena xrono teleiwnw tin sxoli mou(naytilias kai epixeirimatikwn ypiresiwn) kata tin gnwmi sas poia metaptuxiaka tha mporousan na einai kala..sas euxaristw poli

----------


## fotini86

Αναστασία και γω τελείωσα το ΤΝΕΥ τον περασμένο Ιούνιο - 2008 (ορκωμοσία τον Δεκέμβρη του '08).  :Razz:  Και γω συμμετείχα στα προγράμματα πρακτικής άσκησης και πραγματικά αξίζει η προσπάθεια. Κοίτα στην Χίο δεν υπάρχουν ναυτιλιακές εκτός από 2. Το ένα είναι ένα γραφειάκι που ανήκει στον Cpt. Tsako και ασχολείται με crewing. Βασικά δεν ασχολείται ακριβώς, απλά στο γραφείο είναι ενας κυριούλης για να βλέπει πρώτος τα παιδιά που έχουν σκοπό να φύγουν εκπαιδευτικά ταξίδια από τις Ακαδημίες της Χίου ή της Οινούσας ή απλά για να εξυπηρετεί κάποια πράγματα στο νησί. Και η δεύτερη είναι μια μικρή με 2 Bulk Carriers όπου και δουλεύει μια φίλη μου. Αυτά όσο ήμουν εγώ εκεί και εκτός αν εσύ έχεις βρει κάτι, τότε αλλάζει.... 

Πέρα από αυτά, επειδή πέρασα και γω από τις σκέψεις που κάνεις και συ εγώ προτείνω να επιλέξεις τον Πειραιά για πρακτική γιατί έτσι θα σου δωθεί η ευκαιρία για κάτι πιο σοβαρό μόλις τελειώσεις το Παν/μιο. Η εταιρεία θα δει πως δουλεύεις, τις προσδοκίες σου... και να σε σίγουρη ότι θα σε έχει στα υπόψιν της.

Για μεταπτυχιακό είναι λίγο γενική η ερώτησή σου. Εάν θέλεις να συνεχίσεις πάλι στα ναυτιλιακά εδώ στην Ελλάδα δεν έχεις και πολλές επιλογές εκτός από το ΠΑΜΕ του Αιγαίου και του ΠΑΠΕΙ. Εάν ενδιαφέρεσαι για εξωτερικό εκεί αλλάζει το πράγμα. Πάντως μην διστάσεις να ζητήσεις την γνώμη των καθηγητών στο ΤΝΕΥ. Εγώ είχα μιλήσει με την Κ. Θανοπούλου και μου έδωσε αρκετές πληροφορίες. Μην ξεχνάς πως αυτήν την στιγμή διδάσκει στο Πανεπιστήμιο του Newcastle και ότι για 7 χρόνια δίδασκε στο Cardiff και γενικότερα ότι είναι από τους πιο αξιόλογους καθηγητές.

----------


## anastasia-pat

se euxaristw para polu ma para polu..kai egw eixa skopo na rwtisw tin k thanopoulou..skeftomoun to metaptuxiako mou na min toso me nautiliaka kati isws me nautiko dikaio sundiasmenes metafores k.a..na se rwtisw esy kaneis metaptyxiako an oxi sou itan eukolo na vreis na vreis douleia???sorry an se kourazw apla thelw na gnwrizw ligo ti ginetai stin agora..kai pali se euxaristw para polu gia tis plirofories sou...

----------


## fotini86

Καλημέρα!!

Όχι Αναστασία δεν κάνω μεταπτυχιακό. Πίστεψέ με η δουλειά μετράει πολύ περισσότερο από ένα Μεταπτυχιακό ακόμα και αν γίνεται στο καλύτερο Παν/μιο. Αν και είχα και γω στο νου μου να κάνω μεταπτυχιακό όταν τελείωνα γιατί έλεγα ότι μια που είμαι στο κλίμα των εργασιών και των διαβασμάτων να συνεχίσω... Αλλά τελικά μετά από ώριμη σκέψη και πολλές συζητήσεις κατάλαβα πως ήμουν πολύ λάθος. Απλά πρέπει να σκεφτείς πια η χρησιμότητα του Μεταπτυχιακού μετά τις προπτυχιακές σπουδές. Θα είναι σε αυτό που πραγματικά θα θέλεις να ασχοληθείς; Εγώ πραγματικά από τότε που έπιασα δουλειά έχω αναθεωρήσει πάρα πολλές φορές για κάποια πράγματα που σκεφτόμουν. Και τώρα τελαυταία έχει γίνει πολύ της μόδας το μαστερ μετά το Παν/μιο.... 

Πέρα από όλα αυτά σκοπός μου δεν είναι να σε επηρεάσω στην τελική απόφασή σου.... απλά πρέπει να σκεφτείς τι πραγματικά θέλεις.

Στο δεύτερο ερώτημά σου - όσον αφορά για το αν βρήκα εύκολα δουλειά - η αλήθεια είναι ότι έπεσα σε περίεργο καιρό, βλέπεις μόλις είχε ξεσπάσει η όλη ιστορία με την οικονομική κρίση και είχαν παγώσει οι περισσότερες δουλειές. Παρόλα αυτά όμως και μετά από πολύ υπομονή και επιμονή τα κατάφερα και τώρα είμαι σε μια εταιρεία στον Πειραιά.

----------


## anastasia-pat

kalimera
egw skeftomoun ta katsw ena xrono na psaksw douleia kai meta pou thelw na kanw metaptuxiako alla ksereis oloi se anxwnoune( kai pou pas xwris metaptuxiako, kai ta pragmata einai poli duskola xwris ena deutero ptuxio k.a pou stadar ta exeis akouseis)..pragmatika meta apo para poli kairo akousa kati poli euxaristo oti kapoios me epimoni ta katafere..pragmatika mpravo einai para poli entharitiko se ena diastima pou akous mono disaresta pragmata kai apoliseis..elpizw na xeis mia para poli kali stadiodromia..emena toulaxiston me voithiseis para poli akousa kai mia deuteri apopsi apo mia foititria pou exei teleiwsei kai eide tin agora ergasias..se euxaristo paraaaaaaaaaaa pollliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## fotini86

Ναι η αλήθεια είναι πως ναι με όλα αυτά λογικό να αγχώνεσαι...αλλά ξέρεις κάτι; εμείς το προκαλέσαμε αυτό το πράγμα με τα 2 μεταπτυχιακά.... γιατί ο καθένας που τελειώνει το παν/μιο τρέχει αμέσως για το μεταπτυχιακό του με αποτέλεσμα να αναίβει το επίπεδο... Πλέον το να έχεις ένα μεταπτυχιακό δεν λέει και πολλά.... εννοώ δεν χτυπάει στον άλλον σαν κάτι διαφορετικό. Τέλος πάντων ότι και να κάνεις μην ακούς και πολλά γιατί το μόνο που καταφέρνεις είναι να αγχώνεσαι...

----------


## Altair

Το μεταπτυχιακό καλό είναι: Αν ξεκινάς τώρα, σε ανεβάζει μάνι μάνι πάνω από το βασικό. Επιπλέον, κάνει το βιογραφικό να δείχνει πιο πλούσιο - τραβάει την προσοχή. Τέλος, αυτός που έχει στρωθεί να πάρει μεταπτυχιακό είναι συνήθως συνεπής και εργατικός. 

Από κει και πέρα... Στην εργασία καλέισαι να αποδείξεις ποιος/ ποια είσαι από το απόλυτο 0. Κανένας αρχιμηχανικός ή καπετάνιος δε πρόκειται να σου χαριστεί επειδή έχεις μεταπτυχιακό! (εκτώς αν έχεις τον υπουργό μπάρμπα)
Κι έχουν δίκιο: αν π.χ. το boiler αποκτήσει μια τεράστια ρωγμή, εσύ θα ξέρεις γιατί αστόχησε ο χάλυβας, αλλά ο μάστορας θα ξέρει πώς να το φτιάξει και τελικά αυτός θα σώσει την κατάσταση, το ναύλο και την εταιρία.

Η γνώμη μου πάντως είναι, να δουλέψεις ένα χρόνο, να δεις τις ανάγκες της αγοράς και πώς συνδέονται μ' αυτά που σ' αρέσουν, και να διαλέξεις το μεταπτυχιακό σου. Μη το αφήσεις όμως περισσότερο. Όσο τ' αφήνεις, σ' αφήνει...

----------


## seiker

ΑΝΖΗΤΩ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ ΣΕ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΕΣ ΕΝ ΠΛΩ ΚΑΛΗ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ

----------


## lefterismare

ρε παιδιά υπάρχει διαφορά μεταξύ charterer και broker?

----------


## fotini86

> ρε παιδιά υπάρχει διαφορά μεταξύ charterer και broker?


nai yparxei..

charterer einai o naulwths/fortwths kai broker einai aytos o opoios mesolavei kai kata mia ennoia ''fernei se epafi'' ta duo meri gia na epiteyxthei mia naylwsh

----------


## ElisTa

Καλησπερα σε ολους!
Εχει καιρο που διαβαζω τα θεματα σας αλλα μολις πριν λιγες μερες εγινα μελος στην παρεα σας.
Εγω λοιπον απο πτυχια εχω BSc business administration/international business και MSc Electronic Business. Δουλευω ηδη 5 χρονια σε εταιρια οχι ναυτιλιακη και πριν λιγο καιρο ξεκινησα στο SBE για ενα πτυχιο BSc στα ναυτιλιακα. 
Ο μισθος που παιρνω ειναι αρκετα καλος αλλα δουλευω πολλες ωρες. Σκεφτομαι σε ενα χρονο να κοιταξω δουλειες σε ναυτιλιακες μιας και θα ξερω και πεντε πραγματα παραπανω για τον κλαδο.

Θα ηθελα να μου πειτε σε ποια τμηματα θα μπορουσα να εργαστω (θα μου αρεσε το chartering πιστευω) και περιπου τι μισθο θα μπορουσα να παρω ετσι ωστε να συντηρουμαι μονη μου. Να σας πω εδω οτι μενω και δουλευω εκτος Αθηνων.

Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων και καλα μπανια σας ευχομαι!

----------


## Panetoimos

Gia sas. Poly oraio forum!. Ήθελα να ρωτήσω το εξής έχω πτυχίο και μεταπτυχιακο σε ασχετο κλαδο με την ναυτιλια ομως στο παρελθον δουλεψα σε μεγαλη ναυτιλιακη εταιρια για 4 χρονια σε marine department (vetting, inspections ,registry,drydocks) για να παρω μια ιδεα τοy τι γινεται.
 Mετα εκανα το ΜΒΑ in Finance και δουλεψα σε project management σε διαφορες εταιριες,ομως επειδη αυτο που ηθελα παντα ηταν το chartering αλλα ΠΟΤΕ δεν ειχα την ευκαιρια να μπω (μου ελεγαν διαφορες δικαιολογιες) οταν πρωτο ξεκινησα το 1994 . Το 2008-2009 εδωσα για to ICS in chartering -full certification . Εκανα μερικα interviews και παντα απο γνωριμια (ειναι τρομερα δυσκολο να ανοιξει οποιαδηποτε πορτα χωρις) αλλα χωρις  να μου γινει καποιο  offer se τμημα chartering η post fixture, ακομη και οταν τους ειπα οτι με ενδιαφερει να αποκτησω εμπειρια και τα λεφτα ειναι δευτερευουσης σημασιας  ,για ενα διαστημα θα το εκανα ακομη και χωρις αμοιβη αρκει να μπω ξανα στο χωρο.

Τι θα μπορουσα να κανω τωρα ,γιατι απο αγγελιες εχω απαντησει μεχρι τωρα σε πανω απο 90 καθως και εχω στειλει το c.v μου σχεδον σε ολες τισ ναυλιακες που υπαρχουν . Και βεβαια στην Ελλαδα ζητουν trainee με εμπειρια , πως γινεται αυτο? θα ηθελα τη γνωμη σας στα παραπανω.


Ευχαριστω πολυ εκ των πρωτερων

----------


## Leo

Φίλε μου, 

η περιγραφή σου τα λέει όλα. Το Chartering είναι το income μιας εταιρείας και όλοι είναι κουμπωμένοι, διστακτικοί και προσεκτικοί. Το πως οι Έλληνες εφοπλιστές έγιναν πολλοί  και αυτό ενίοτε οφείλεται και σε ατασθαλίες στελεχών Ναυτιλιακών γραφείων που σιγά-σιγά εξυπηρετούσαν δικά τους συμφέροντα και όχι του εργοδότη τους.....

Διάβασα στο post σου ότι κατέχεις αρκετά μεγαλόσχημα πτυχία και αυτά, ως είναι φυσικό, τα αναφέρεις στα cv που στέλνεις στις εταιρείες. Είναι ίσως δύσκολο να μπεις στο chartering μιας μεγάλης εταιρείας, γιατί εκεί υπάρχουν άνθρωποι εκ των έσω που ετοιμάζονται  και τεστάρονται πολλά χρόνια, όπως είναι εξ ίσου δύσκολο να μπεις σε μια μικρή εταιρεία, όταν έχεις πολλές περγαμηνές. Στις μικρές εταιρείες οι άνθρωποι που βλέπουν τα cv φοβούνται τα πολλά πτυχία σκεπτόμενοι αντίστροφα. Δηλαδή, πόσα θα ζητήσει τώρα αυτός.... και θα μείνει? Αν μας την κοπανήσει σε κάνα χρόνο πάλι θα τρέχουμε κλπ κλπ.

Έχοντας κατά νου τα παραπάνω και φυσικά το ότι οι γνωριμίες και το καλό background παίζουν σπουδαίο ρόλο σε μια πρόσληψη, ανασυγκρότησε το cv σου και παίξε ανάλογα. 
Καλή επιτυχία.

----------


## Pavliaris

Καλο μηνα και καλο χειμωνα σε ολους. Θα ηθελα να ροτησω κατι , ακουσα οτι σε ναυτιλιακες εταιρειες στα γραφεια τους προσλαμβανουν καπετανιους (απο εμπορικο ναυτικο)... Μπορει να μου εξηγησει καποιος ως τι τους προσλαμβανουν , τι ακριβως κανουν....

----------


## marios.sp

> Καλο μηνα και καλο χειμωνα σε ολους. Θα ηθελα να ροτησω κατι , ακουσα οτι σε ναυτιλιακες εταιρειες στα γραφεια τους προσλαμβανουν καπετανιους (απο εμπορικο ναυτικο)... Μπορει να μου εξηγησει καποιος ως τι τους προσλαμβανουν , τι ακριβως κανουν....


Παυλο εξ οσων γνωριζω οι ναυτιλιακες εταιριες προσλαμβανουν καπετανιους σε ηλικια μεγαλη δηλαδη 50-55 ετων.Τους προσλαμβανουν ως αρχικαπετανιους δηλαδη για να διαχειριζονται  υποθεσεις που απασχολουν τη διοικηση της ναυτιλιακης εταιριας.

----------


## Panetoimos

> Παυλο εξ οσων γνωριζω οι ναυτιλιακες εταιριες προσλαμβανουν καπετανιους σε ηλικια μεγαλη δηλαδη 50-55 ετων.Τους προσλαμβανουν ως αρχικαπετανιους δηλαδη για να διαχειριζονται  υποθεσεις που απασχολουν τη διοικηση της ναυτιλιακης εταιριας.


οχι απαραιτητα εμεις ειχαμε καπετανιους τον 40 ετων στο Marine section περισσοτερο για port captains .

----------


## Natsios

Η ηλικια δεν νομιζω να εχει καμια σημασια. Οι καπετανοι μπορουν να δουλεψουν σε πολλα τμηματα μιας ναυτιλιακης εταιριας, εκτως βεβαια απο αυτα που χρειαζονται ιδικεςγνωσεις, οπως νομικο, τεχνικο κτλ. Ετσι μπορουν να εργαστουν στο Operations η στο Marine κυρίως αλλα και στο τμημα πληρωματων ακομα και σε λογιστηριο να ελενχουν MGA (λιγο σπανιο αλλα οχι απιθανο σε μια μεγαλη εταιρια). Πολλες εταιριες προτιμουν τους καπετανιους τους να δουλεψουν, οταν αποφασισουν να ξεμπαρκαρουν, στα γραφεια τους. Ειναι αυτοι, οπως και οι μηχανικοι, που ισως ξερουν τα βαπορια του στολου αλλα και το συστημα (το πως δουλευει) της εταιριας καλυτερα από ολους.  Η ηλικια ισως ειναι ενα θεμα. Ισως για πολλους μεσα στα βαπορια να φαινειται πολυ απλο να δουλευεις στο γραφειο απο τη στιγμη που εχεις φαει τη βαποριλα με το κουταλι. Οι προκλησεις ομως ειναι διαφορετικες εξω και η προσαρμογη στη ξηρα ισως ειναι δυσκολη και τα συναισθηματα μοιαζουν με αυτα του πρωτομπαρκου. Αυτο δεν αρεσει και πολυ. Ομως δεν ειναι και ο κανονας

----------


## Pavliaris

> Η ηλικια δεν νομιζω να εχει καμια σημασια. Οι καπετανοι μπορουν να δουλεψουν σε πολλα τμηματα μιας ναυτιλιακης εταιριας, εκτως βεβαια απο αυτα που χρειαζονται ιδικεςγνωσεις, οπως νομικο, τεχνικο κτλ. Ετσι μπορουν να εργαστουν στο Operations η στο Marine κυρίως αλλα και στο τμημα πληρωματων ακομα και σε λογιστηριο να ελενχουν MGA (λιγο σπανιο αλλα οχι απιθανο σε μια μεγαλη εταιρια). Πολλες εταιριες προτιμουν τους καπετανιους τους να δουλεψουν, οταν αποφασισουν να ξεμπαρκαρουν, στα γραφεια τους. Ειναι αυτοι, οπως και οι μηχανικοι, που ισως ξερουν τα βαπορια του στολου αλλα και το συστημα (το πως δουλευει) της εταιριας καλυτερα από ολους. Η ηλικια ισως ειναι ενα θεμα. Ισως για πολλους μεσα στα βαπορια να φαινειται πολυ απλο να δουλευεις στο γραφειο απο τη στιγμη που εχεις φαει τη βαποριλα με το κουταλι. Οι προκλησεις ομως ειναι διαφορετικες εξω και η προσαρμογη στη ξηρα ισως ειναι δυσκολη και τα συναισθηματα μοιαζουν με αυτα του πρωτομπαρκου. Αυτο δεν αρεσει και πολυ. Ομως δεν ειναι και ο κανονας


 Σε ευχαριστω πολλυ φιλε!

----------


## dimpet

καλησπερα.ειμαι φοιτητης στην διοικηση επιχειρησεων και θελω να δουλεψω σε ναυτιλιακη εταιρεια.υπαρχει καποιος που δουλευει σε τετοια εταιρεια?

----------


## asterias77

Morgan πρέπει να εχω τελειώσει το παπει για να βρω δουλεια σε ναυτιλιακή εγω εχω τελειώσει Α.Ε.Ν Ασπροπύργου αλλα δεν θα ηθελα να φύγω έξω,έχω 6 μήνες σαν Ανθυπλοίαχος και έχω κάνει σε όλες τις κατηγορίες πλοίων είναι τόσο δύσκολο να βρώ δουλεια σε παρεμφερέι ναυτιλιακό τομέα ???????????????????

----------


## ElisTa

Καλησπερα σε ολους,

για το sbe στο μοσχατο ξερει κανεις? αναγνωριζουν το πτυχιο οι ναυτιλιακες? 
ολες οι αποψεις ειναι ευπροσδεκτες...πειτε μου πριν δωσω τσαμπα χρηματα γιατι δεν ειναι και λιγα.

----------


## Eng

> Καλησπερα σε ολους,
> 
> για το sbe στο μοσχατο ξερει κανεις? αναγνωριζουν το πτυχιο οι ναυτιλιακες? 
> ολες οι αποψεις ειναι ευπροσδεκτες...πειτε μου πριν δωσω τσαμπα χρηματα γιατι δεν ειναι και λιγα.


Καλησπερα φιλε μου, 
μια ερωτηση, ποιο ειναι το SBE? Μαλλον θα ειναι καποιο απο τα ιδιωτικα κολεγια και μαλλον θα θελεις να κανεις master σε shipping administration. Περαν αυτου τι εχεις τελειωσει?

----------


## Natsios

> Καλησπερα σε ολους,
> 
> για το sbe στο μοσχατο ξερει κανεις? αναγνωριζουν το πτυχιο οι ναυτιλιακες? 
> ολες οι αποψεις ειναι ευπροσδεκτες...πειτε μου πριν δωσω τσαμπα χρηματα γιατι δεν ειναι και λιγα.


Γνωριζα αυτο το κολλεγιο αρκετα χρονια πριν. Ειχε καποιους αξιολογους καθηγητες μεσα απο εταιριες και το χωρο της ναυτιλιας που σου διδασκαν τα πραγματα οπως πργματικα ειναι στη πραξη χωρις πολλες θεωριες. Δεν ξερω αν συνεργαζονται ακομα με το κολλεγιο. Οπως και να εχει ενα ιδιωτικο κολλεγιο ειναι ενα ιδιωτικο κολλεγιο.  Με τον ενα τροπο η τον αλλο καποια στιγμη θα περασεις τα μαθηματα. Το θεμα ειναι τι προσπαθεια θα κανεις εσυ και ποσο πολυ θα ασχοληθεις και θα εμβαθυνεις και απο μονος σου και ποσο θα προχωρησεις. Βεβαια η οργανωση και οι καθηγητες του κολλεγιου θα πρεπει να βοηθησουν σε αυτο και σε αυτα δεν εχω εικονα του πως ειναι σημερα.

----------


## ElisTa

> Καλησπερα φιλε μου, 
> μια ερωτηση, ποιο ειναι το SBE? Μαλλον θα ειναι καποιο απο τα ιδιωτικα κολεγια και μαλλον θα θελεις να κανεις master σε shipping administration. Περαν αυτου τι εχεις τελειωσει?


Καλησπερα και ευχαριστω για την αμεση απαντηση.
Απο πτυχια εχω BSc Business Administration/International business και επισης, MSc Electronic Business. Να σημειωσω οτι μενω και δουλευω στην Θεσσαλονικη και παραλληλα παρακολουθω ενα seminar του sbe στην Αθηνα στο οποιο κανω καποια εισαγωγικα μαθηματα σχετικα με την ναυτιλια. Οσο για μεταπτυχιακο μου ειπανε οτι ειναι δυσκολο διοτι δεν εχω καμια γνωση της ναυτιλιας και της σχετικης αγορας και με παραμπεμπουν σε ενα προγραμμα Bsc maritime operations διαρκειας 2 ετων αναγνωριζοντας τα πτυχια μου ωστε να γλυτωσω τον πρωτο χρονο. Αυτα σε ο,τι αφορα τα πτυχια. Αν εχεις χρονο μπορεις να δεις www.sbe.gr 
Γενικοτερα σχετικα με τα ναυτιλιακα δεν υπαρχουν πολλες επιλογες στην Ελλαδα απο ιδιωτικα κολλεγια. Ειναι μετρημενα στα δαχτυλα ενος χεριου.

----------


## ElisTa

> Γνωριζα αυτο το κολλεγιο αρκετα χρονια πριν. Ειχε καποιους αξιολογους καθηγητες μεσα απο εταιριες και το χωρο της ναυτιλιας που σου διδασκαν τα πραγματα οπως πργματικα ειναι στη πραξη χωρις πολλες θεωριες. Δεν ξερω αν συνεργαζονται ακομα με το κολλεγιο. Οπως και να εχει ενα ιδιωτικο κολλεγιο ειναι ενα ιδιωτικο κολλεγιο. Με τον ενα τροπο η τον αλλο καποια στιγμη θα περασεις τα μαθηματα. Το θεμα ειναι τι προσπαθεια θα κανεις εσυ και ποσο πολυ θα ασχοληθεις και θα εμβαθυνεις και απο μονος σου και ποσο θα προχωρησεις. Βεβαια η οργανωση και οι καθηγητες του κολλεγιου θα πρεπει να βοηθησουν σε αυτο και σε αυτα δεν εχω εικονα του πως ειναι σημερα.


Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση!

Συμφωνω απολυτα μαζι σου εκτος απο ενα σημειο...το οτι ειναι ιδιωτικο ειναι μια παρεξηγημενη εννοια. Το πρωτο μου πτυχιο το πηρα απο ιδιωτικο κολλεγιο με πολυ διαβασμα και σε ενα πραγματικα εξαιρετικο επιπεδο σπουδων.  οι πανελληνιες και γενικοτερα το εκπαιδευτικο συστημα στην χωρα μας δεν αφηνει και πολλες επιλογες και νομιζω θα συμφωνησεις μαζι μου οτι το επιπεδο πολλες φορες ειναι αθλιο. Σαφεστατα υπαρχουν και εξαιρεσεις ομως. Εαν υπηρχε ενα πιο συμπαγες και δυνατο συστημα εκπαιδευσης κανενας δεν θα πηγαινε στα ιδιωτικα γιατι πολυ απλα δεν θα ειχαν ζητηση. Δεν ειναι τυχαιο που ειμαστε η μοναδικη χωρα με φροντηστηρια που ξεκινουν ακομη και απο το δημοτικο...το ειδα σε μια διαφημιση προσφατα και δεν το πιστευα. 

Τελοσπαντων, να μην φλυαρω περισσοτερο και ευχαριστω και παλι για την γνωμη σου.

----------


## Eng

Αγαπητε μου φιλε Elis Ta,
σαν επειδη σπουδων πραγματικά μπορω να πω πως σε θαυμαζω. Θεωρω πως σε οποιονδηποτε επιχειρηματικο χωρο θα εχει σιγουρα ενα καλο μελλον. Σε οτι ομως αφορά το χωρο μας, τη Ναυτιλια εδω τα πραγματα τινουν να ειναι μονοδιαστατα. Ο συσχετισμος του business admin. με το shipping δεν ειναι και κατι το οποιο ευδοκιμει στην Ελλαδα. Οπως και συ προανεφερες στον φιλο μου Natsios με πολυ ομορφα λογια, μπορω να στο συνοψισω στο σε μια φραση, ελλειπεις θεσεις. Στις Ναυτιλιακες αυτο που εχει τη μεγαλυτερη κινηση ειναι το Operation και κυριως το Technical Department - αυτο που ανηκω εγω. Τωρα το τι χρειαζεται για αυτα, αν ανατρεξεις σε προηγουμενες σελιδες, θα βρεις πολλες πληροφορίες. 
Οποτε σαν μια ταπεινη γνώμη μου.. να διαπρέψεις στον τομεα σου. 
Ευχομαι οτι καλυτερο μεσα απ τη καρδια μου φιλε μου και ας μην σε ξερω!!

----------


## Natsios

> Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση!
> 
> Συμφωνω απολυτα μαζι σου εκτος απο ενα σημειο...το οτι ειναι ιδιωτικο ειναι μια παρεξηγημενη εννοια. Το πρωτο μου πτυχιο το πηρα απο ιδιωτικο κολλεγιο με πολυ διαβασμα και σε ενα πραγματικα εξαιρετικο επιπεδο σπουδων.  οι πανελληνιες και γενικοτερα το εκπαιδευτικο συστημα στην χωρα μας δεν αφηνει και πολλες επιλογες και νομιζω θα συμφωνησεις μαζι μου οτι το επιπεδο πολλες φορες ειναι αθλιο. Σαφεστατα υπαρχουν και εξαιρεσεις ομως. Εαν υπηρχε ενα πιο συμπαγες και δυνατο συστημα εκπαιδευσης κανενας δεν θα πηγαινε στα ιδιωτικα γιατι πολυ απλα δεν θα ειχαν ζητηση. Δεν ειναι τυχαιο που ειμαστε η μοναδικη χωρα με φροντηστηρια που ξεκινουν ακομη και απο το δημοτικο...το ειδα σε μια διαφημιση προσφατα και δεν το πιστευα. 
> 
> Τελοσπαντων, να μην φλυαρω περισσοτερο και ευχαριστω και παλι για την γνωμη σου.


θα συμφωνησω απόλυτα μαζί σου και ο μονος λόγος που αναφέρθηκα ετσι για τον ιδιωτικό τομέα ειναι γιατί εχω δει πολλους και πολλές να εχουν πάρει πτυχία χωρις να πατανε σε σχολές και χωρις να ασχολούνται. Ειναι σίγουρα προς οφελος σου το οτι διαβασες και ασχολήθηκες με τις σπουδές σου και αυτο θα το δεις μπροστά σου. Αυτο ειναι εξάλου και αυτό που εννοούσα και έτσι να συνεχίσεις. Να ασχοληθείς με αυτο που πραγματικά σου αρέσει και  σε γοητεύει. Ο χώρος την ναυτιλίας είναι λίγο δύσκολος στο να κάνεις την αρχή. Να μπείς κάπου. Μην το βάζεις όμως κάτω. Σου επισημαίνω οτι ναυτιλία δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα ναυτιλιακή εταιρία μόνο. Υπάρχουν πολλές εταιρίες με μεσίτες πετρελαίων, ναύλων, αγοροπωλησιών πλοίων κτλ 
Σχετικά με το κολλεγιο, όπως σου είπα και πριν δεν εχω πρόσφατη εικόνα

----------


## suede

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ, ΕΧΩ ΜΙΑ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ, ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΠΟΦΟΙΤΟΣ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΩΝ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΩΝ (ΠΑΝΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΙΟ ΑΘΗΝΑΣ) ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΚΑNEI MSc IN MARITIME OPERATION . ΔΟΥΛΕΥΑ ΣΕ ΕΛΕΓΚΤΙΚΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ 5 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ (ΕΚΑΝΑ ΕΛΕΓΧΟ ΛΟΓΙΣΤΙΚΟ ΣΕ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΕΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΕΣ) ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΕΙ TRIA ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΕ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΣΤΟ FREIGHT COLLECTION DEPT (LAYTIME CALCULATIONS). ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΩ ΣTO OPERATION DEPARTMENT ΜΙΑΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑΣ? ΕΧΩ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΣΟΝΤΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΡΙΕΡΑ ΕΚΕΙ? Η  ΝΑ ΤΟ ΞΕΧΑΣΩ?
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## suede

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ, ΕΧΩ ΜΙΑ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ, ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΠΟΦΟΙΤΟΣ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΩΝ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΩΝ (ΠΑΝΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΙΟ ΑΘΗΝΑΣ) ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΚΑNEI MSc IN MARITIME OPERATION . ΔΟΥΛΕΥΑ ΣΕ ΕΛΕΓΚΤΙΚΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ 5 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ (ΕΚΑΝΑ ΕΛΕΓΧΟ ΛΟΓΙΣΤΙΚΟ ΣΕ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΕΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΕΣ) ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΕΙ TRIA ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΕ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΣΤΟ FREIGHT COLLECTION DEPT (LAYTIME CALCULATIONS). ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΩ ΣTO OPERATION DEPARTMENT ΜΙΑΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑΣ? ΕΧΩ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΣΟΝΤΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΡΙΕΡΑ ΕΚΕΙ? Η ΝΑ ΤΟ ΞΕΧΑΣΩ?
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## found

> ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ, ΕΧΩ ΜΙΑ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ, ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΠΟΦΟΙΤΟΣ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΩΝ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΩΝ (ΠΑΝΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΙΟ ΑΘΗΝΑΣ) ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΚΑNEI MSc IN MARITIME OPERATION . ΔΟΥΛΕΥΑ ΣΕ ΕΛΕΓΚΤΙΚΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ 5 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ (ΕΚΑΝΑ ΕΛΕΓΧΟ ΛΟΓΙΣΤΙΚΟ ΣΕ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΕΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΕΣ) ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΕΙ TRIA ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΕ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΣΤΟ FREIGHT COLLECTION DEPT (LAYTIME CALCULATIONS). ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΩ ΣTO OPERATION DEPARTMENT ΜΙΑΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑΣ? ΕΧΩ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΣΟΝΤΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΡΙΕΡΑ ΕΚΕΙ? Η ΝΑ ΤΟ ΞΕΧΑΣΩ?
> ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ


 diskolo to blepo.xriazete empiria sta ploia

----------


## fotini86

> ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ, ΕΧΩ ΜΙΑ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ, ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΠΟΦΟΙΤΟΣ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΩΝ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΩΝ (ΠΑΝΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΙΟ ΑΘΗΝΑΣ) ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΚΑNEI MSc IN MARITIME OPERATION . ΔΟΥΛΕΥΑ ΣΕ ΕΛΕΓΚΤΙΚΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ 5 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ (ΕΚΑΝΑ ΕΛΕΓΧΟ ΛΟΓΙΣΤΙΚΟ ΣΕ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΕΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΕΣ) ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΕΙ TRIA ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΕ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΣΤΟ FREIGHT COLLECTION DEPT (LAYTIME CALCULATIONS). ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΩ ΣTO OPERATION DEPARTMENT ΜΙΑΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑΣ? ΕΧΩ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΣΟΝΤΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΡΙΕΡΑ ΕΚΕΙ? Η ΝΑ ΤΟ ΞΕΧΑΣΩ?
> ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ


Το εάν έχεις τα προσόντα με το εάν μπορείς να δουλέψεις στο ops dpt. είναι δύο τελείως διαφορετικά πράγματα. Όσον αφορά το πρώτο και με βάση όσα περιγράφεις για την καριέρα σου μέχρι τώρα θεωρώ πως μπορείς να ανταπεξέλθεις. Τώρα όσον αφορά το δεύτερο νομίζω πως εξαρτάται και από την κρίση της εκάστοτε εταιρείας. Φαντάζομαι πως -πάνω κάτω - εφόσον έχεις επαφή με το αντικείμενο και με τον χώρο θα έχεις ακούσει ή θα έχεις παρακολουθήσει λιγάκι και πως δουλεύει το ops. Δεν μιλάμε για κάτι ανέφυκτο. Μπορείς να το δοκιμάσεις ξεκινώντας να ψάχνεις επάνω σε αυτό....Ούτως ή άλλως εμπειρία υπάρχει.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Apostolos

Θέλει γνώσεις και εμπειρία και απο το πλοίο καθε αυτό. Σπάνια κάποιος μή Πλοίαρχος ή Α' Μηχ/κος καταφέρνει να είναι ηγετικό μέλος του operation dpt

----------


## Natsios

> ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ, ΕΧΩ ΜΙΑ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ, ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΠΟΦΟΙΤΟΣ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΩΝ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΩΝ (ΠΑΝΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΙΟ ΑΘΗΝΑΣ) ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΚΑNEI MSc IN MARITIME OPERATION . ΔΟΥΛΕΥΑ ΣΕ ΕΛΕΓΚΤΙΚΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ 5 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ (ΕΚΑΝΑ ΕΛΕΓΧΟ ΛΟΓΙΣΤΙΚΟ ΣΕ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΕΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΕΣ) ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΕΙ TRIA ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΕ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΣΤΟ FREIGHT COLLECTION DEPT (LAYTIME CALCULATIONS). ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΩ ΣTO OPERATION DEPARTMENT ΜΙΑΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑΣ? ΕΧΩ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΣΟΝΤΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΡΙΕΡΑ ΕΚΕΙ? Η ΝΑ ΤΟ ΞΕΧΑΣΩ?
> ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ


θα συμφωνήσω με τη fotini 86. Η προυπηρεσια σου στο freight collection σημαινει εμπειρια στην έννοια χρονου-εκμεταλευση/διαχειριση πλοίου που θα σε βοηθήσει πολύ στο operation. Θα σου προτεινα να αφιερώνεις χρόνο στην εννοια "πλοιο", "βαπόρι". Να χώνεσαι και να μαθαίνεις καπετανίστηκα πράγματα όπως φορτώσεις, κοπώσεις πλοίου, φορτία, αμπάρια, καθαρισμος αμπαριών, πετρέλαια, καταναλώσεις, πλήρωμα και ψυχολογία αυτου κτλ κτλ. Μπορεί να ακούσεις απο πολλους οτι αμα δεν εισαι καπετάνιος δεν κανεις. Μην μασας! Αμα σου αρέσει και εχεις το ζήλο να ασχοληθείς θα προχωρήσεις. Φυσικα εξαρταται απο την εταιρια οπως ειπε η fotini αλλα εσυ εκει, στη προσπαθεια σου. Αν εισαι ακόμα στο freight collection προσπαθησε να κάθεσαι σε μια θέση μεσα στο operation και στήνε αυτι όλη μέρα. Να ακούς και να παρακολουθείς τις εξελίξεις.  Έχει αρκετες ιδιαιτεροτητες και προκλησεις το τμήμα και χρειάζεται μεγάλη εμπειρια που όλοι μας αποκτούμε μέρα με τη μέρα.

----------


## fotini86

Δεκτό ότι ηγετικό μέλος γίνεσαι δύσκολα ή πολύ απλά να γίνεις operator. Δεν ξεκινά κανείς την καρίερα του από στέλεχος. Παρόλα αυτά δεν το βρίσκω και τόσο δύσκολο να εργαστεί κανείς στο operation.....

----------


## Natsios

Το θεμα θα μεταφερθει στο "ποντοπορος-εργασια σε ναυτιλιακο γραφειο" που ηδη αναπτύσεται και εκει

----------


## fotini86

> θα συμφωνήσω με τη fotini 86. Η προυπηρεσια σου στο freight collection σημαινει εμπειρια στην έννοια χρονου-εκμεταλευση/διαχειριση πλοίου που θα σε βοηθήσει πολύ στο operation. Θα σου προτεινα να αφιερώνεις χρόνο στην εννοια "πλοιο", "βαπόρι". Να χώνεσαι και να μαθαίνεις καπετανίστηκα πράγματα όπως φορτώσεις, κοπώσεις πλοίου, φορτία, αμπάρια, καθαρισμος αμπαριών, πετρέλαια, καταναλώσεις, πλήρωμα και ψυχολογία αυτου κτλ κτλ. Μπορεί να ακούσεις απο πολλους οτι αμα δεν εισαι καπετάνιος δεν κανεις. Μην μασας! Αμα σου αρέσει και εχεις το ζήλο να ασχοληθείς θα προχωρήσεις. Φυσικα εξαρταται απο την εταιρια οπως ειπε η fotini αλλα εσυ εκει, στη προσπαθεια σου. Αν εισαι ακόμα στο freight collection προσπαθησε να κάθεσαι σε μια θέση μεσα στο operation και στήνε αυτι όλη μέρα. Να ακούς και να παρακολουθείς τις εξελίξεις. Έχει αρκετες ιδιαιτεροτητες και προκλησεις το τμήμα και χρειάζεται μεγάλη εμπειρια που όλοι μας αποκτούμε μέρα με τη μέρα.


Έτσι ακριβώς...

----------


## sealonep

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΚΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΑ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΑΝΑΚΑΛΥΨΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑ ΦΙΛΟ ΤΟ FORUM ΣΑΣ ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΒΡΙΣΚΩ ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΡΤΙΟ.ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΝΘΥΠΟΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΣ ΜΕ 15 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΩ ΛΟΓΩ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑΣ ΠΙΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΤΕΡΙΑ.ΕΧΩ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΨΕΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΕ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΟΠΛΟΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΩΣ ΤΩΡΑ ΣΥΖΗΤΟΝΤΑΣ ΘΕΩΡΟΥΣΑ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΥΚΟΛΟ ΝΑ ΒΡΕΙΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΩΣ ΕΠΙΘΕΩΡΗΤΗΣ ΦΟΡΤΙΟΥ.ΠΛΕΟΝ ΟΜΩΣ ΕΧΩ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ ΓΝΩΜΗ,ΥΠΟΘΕΤΩ ΟΤΙ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΛΟΓΟ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΙ Η ΠΕΡΙΒΟΗΤΗ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΗ ΚΡΙΣΗ.ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΠΙΘΑΝΟΥΣ ΤΡΟΠΟΥΣ ΕΥΡΕΣΗΣ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑΣ ΣΤΗ ΣΤΕΡΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ.ΝΑ ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΩ ΠΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΜΑΙ ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΘΕΣΕΙΣ ΕΠΙΘΕΩΡΗΤΩΝ ΦΟΡΤΙΟΥ.
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΡΟΚΑΤΑΒΟΛΙΚΑ

----------


## Michael

Προσωπικά, θα σου πρότεινα να κάνεις ένα ακόμα μπάρκο και να πας πάρεις του γραμματικού. Μετά αν θες ψάχνεις για δουλειά εκτός πλοίου. Όπως καταλαβαίνεις είσαι ένα κλικ από το να αποκτήσεις ενα επιπλέον προσόν που μπορεί να  βοηθήσει να έχεις λίγο καλύτερες προοπτικές. Βέβαια και σαν ανθυποπλοίαρχός μπορείς να βρεις δουλειά.

Οι τρόποι είναι οι συνήθεις. 
Οι προσωπικές συστάσεις και γνωριμίες είναι ο πρώτος!
Από εκεί και πέρα αγγελίες και σαιτ εταιρίων που σε ενδιαφέρουν. Πλέον όλα σχεδον τα σαιτ έχουν κομμάτι για αποστολή βιογραφικών από ενδιαφερόμενους υποψήφιους υπαλλήλους και ενίοτε δημοσιεύουν κενές θέσεις. 
Αρα πρέπει να φτιάξεις και ένα καλό βιογραφικό πριν από όλα...

Αν κοιτάξεις και προηγούμενα μηνήματα σε αυτήν την ενότητα και στο υπόλοιπο φόρουμ θα βρεις αρκετό υλικό και απαντήσεις. Ό,τι άλλη απορία έχεις ρώτα εδώ και στις άλλες σχετικές ενότητες.

----------


## ΚΑΡΜ

ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΜΗΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΓΥΡΙΣΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΓΓΛΙΑ ΟΠΟΥ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΑ ΤΟ ΜΕΤΑΠΤΥΧΙΑΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗ ΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΗ ΣΤΟ CARDIFF, ΕΧΩ ΣΤΕΙΛΕΙ ΒΙΟΓΡΑΦΙΚΑ ΣΕ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ 30 ΕΤΑΙΡΙΕΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ , ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΜΑΙΛ ΣΑΝ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ. ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΕΧΩ ΑΡΧΙΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΓΟΗΤΕΥΟΜΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ. ΣΤΟ ΒΙΟΓΡΑΦΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΤΟΝΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΤΟ ΜΕΤΑΠΤΥΧΙΑΚΟ, ΤΟ ΠΤΥΧΙΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΟ ΣΤΟ ΠΑΠΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΟ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΣΤΡΑΤΟ. ΘΑ ΕΚΤΙΜΟΥΣΑ ΟΠΟΙΑΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΛΙΣΤΑ ΜΕ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΕΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΕΣ, ΕΤΣΙ ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΣΩ ΝΑ ΣΤΕΙΛΩ CV SE AKOMA ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΕΣ.

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## Ουραγκων

Φιλε ΚΑΡΜ στο συγκεκριμενο διαδυκτυακο χωρο θα βρεις σχεδον ολες τις Ναυτιλιακες εταιριες. Πολλες απο αυτες εχουν σελιδα αλλες παλι οχι. Αυτες που δεν εχουν προσπαθησε να τις εντοπισεις μεσω google. Εγω αυτο κανω ακολουθοντας το γνωστο copy paste and google it!!!!
http://www.ship.gr/offices/index.htm

----------


## nikstef

> ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΜΗΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΓΥΡΙΣΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΓΓΛΙΑ ΟΠΟΥ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΑ ΤΟ ΜΕΤΑΠΤΥΧΙΑΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗ ΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΗ ΣΤΟ CARDIFF, ΕΧΩ ΣΤΕΙΛΕΙ ΒΙΟΓΡΑΦΙΚΑ ΣΕ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ 30 ΕΤΑΙΡΙΕΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ , ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΜΑΙΛ ΣΑΝ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ. ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΕΧΩ ΑΡΧΙΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΓΟΗΤΕΥΟΜΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ. ΣΤΟ ΒΙΟΓΡΑΦΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΤΟΝΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΤΟ ΜΕΤΑΠΤΥΧΙΑΚΟ, ΤΟ ΠΤΥΧΙΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΟ ΣΤΟ ΠΑΠΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΟ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΣΤΡΑΤΟ. ΘΑ ΕΚΤΙΜΟΥΣΑ ΟΠΟΙΑΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΛΙΣΤΑ ΜΕ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΕΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΕΣ, ΕΤΣΙ ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΣΩ ΝΑ ΣΤΕΙΛΩ CV SE AKOMA ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΕΣ.
> 
> ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ


 
KΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΦΙΛΕ,

ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΣΟΥ ΕΤΥΧΕ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΗ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟ ΓΙΑ ΑΝΑΖΗΤΗΣΗ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑΣ.
ΟΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΕΣ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΖΟΝΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΕΥΟΝΤΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΛΟΓΩ ΤΩΝ ΧΑΜΗΛΩΝ ΝΑΥΛΩΝ, ΟΠΟΤΕ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΠΡΟΣΛΗΨΕΙΣ (ΕΚΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΑΝΑΓΚΗ ΝΑ ΚΑΛΥΨΟΥΝ). 

ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΨΑΧΤΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΤΡΟΠΟΥΣ, ΜΕ ΓΝΩΣΤΟΥΣ, ΣΥΜΦΟΙΤΗΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ (ΑΚΟΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΟ ΔΙΑΣΥΝΔΕΣΗΣ ΣΤΟ ΠΑΠΕΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΡΩΤΗΣΕΙΣ - ΟΧΙ ΠΩΣ ΔΙΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΕΛΠΙΔΕΣ, ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΝΑ ΧΑΣΕΙΣ). 
ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ ΝΑ ΣΤΕΛΝΕΙΣ CV, ΜΗΝ ΞΕΧΝΑΣ ΝΑ ΒΑΖΕΙΣ COVER LETTER, ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΣΤΙΓΜΗΣ ΚΡΙΝΩ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΟ. ΜΠΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ www.ship.gr, ΕΚΕΙ ΘΑ ΒΡΕΙΣ ΑΡΚΕΤΕΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΕΣ ΣΥΓΚΕΝΤΡΩΜΕΝΕΣ.
ΤΕΛΟΣ, ΔΟΚΙΜΑΖΕ ΝΑ ΣΤΕΛΝΕΙΣ CV ΣΤΙΣ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΕΓΑΛΕΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΕΣ, ΚΑΘΩΣ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΙ ΜΟΝΕΣ ΟΙ ΟΠΟΙΕΣ ΕΧΩΝΤΑΣ ΓΕΡΑ ΘΕΜΕΛΙΑ, ΟΧΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΕΚΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΡΙΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΑΓΟΡΑΣ, ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΣΧΕΔΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΚΜΕΤΑΛΛΕΥΤΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΠΕΚΤΑΘΟΥΝ ΜΕ ΑΓΟΡΕΣ ΠΛΟΙΩΝ Κ.Α.

ΑΥΤΑ ΠΡΟΣ ΩΡΑΣ, ΕΛΠΙΧΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΑ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΔΩΣΩ ΕΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΜΙΚΡΗ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΗ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΗ.

----------


## Michael

Προσπάθησε να ψάξεις και σε άλλες εταιρέιες και οργανισμούς περί την ναυτιλία και όχι μόνο καθαρά ναυτιλιακές εταιρίες δηλάδη όχι μόνο σε εταιρίε που διαχειρίζωνται πλοία. 
Επίσης σκέψου και το εξωτερικό.
Και μην ρίχνεις την διαθεσή σου. Για όλους υπάρχει μια θέση!

----------


## fotini86

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα...

ΚΑΡΜ πολύ σωστά όσα σου έχουν πει και οι υπόλοιποι. Και εγώ όταν τελείωσα τις σπουδές μου από τα 58 βιογραφικά που είχα στείλει είτε μαιλ είτε φαξ απαντήθηκαν μόνο τα 4!! Και αυτό γιατί α) σε κάποιους δεν έκανα από την αρχή β) κάποια βιογραφικά δεν έφατσαν εκεί που θα έπρεπε γ) κάποιοι αποφάσισαν εκ των υστέρων ότι δεν θα προσλάβουν κανέναν και τέλος κάποιες αγγελίες μπαίνουν απλά για να παρακολουθούν οι εταιρείες την αγορά και να μαζεύουν βιογραφικά. 
Επίσης κάποιες φορές τα πολλά "χαρτιά" λειτουργούν αντίθετα. Και τι θέλω να πω. Τα πολλά χαρτιά θέλουν και μεγαλύτερες αμοιβές και ίσως κάποιες εταιρείες δεν είναι διατεθιμένες να δώσουν. Ακόμα, όσο και αν δεν μου αρέσει -και σε κανέναν φαντάζομαι- είναι αυτό που λέμε στα μπακαλίστικα μέσο/γνωριμία. Όσο περίργο και αν ακούγεται οι περισσότερες όταν ζητάνε υπάλληλο το πρώτο που κάνουνε είναι να σηκώσουν το τηλ και να ρωτήσουνε σε άλλες εταιρείες αν έχουν κανέναν διαθέσιμο.

Εν τέλει, μην απογοητεύεσαι και μην τα παρατάς. Ψάξε όσο μπορείς και να επιμένεις στις εταιρείες. Αν πάει καιρός πού εχεις στείλει κάνε έναν κόπο και ξαναστείλε reminder. 

Καλή επιτυχία σου εύχομαι και....σύντομα!!!

----------


## ElisTa

Καλησπερα σε ολους,

Εδω και καιρο διαβαζω τη ναυτεμπορικη και βλεπω τις αγγελιες σε οτι αφορα εργασια σε ναυτιλιακες. Ενω δεν λενε ποια εταιρια ζητα ατομα, μερικες φορες το εμαιλ τους τις προδιδει. Ομως υπαρχουν και εμαιλ του στυλ yahoo, gmail, hotmail etc. Ειναι συνηθες να δινουν τετοιου ειδους εμαιλ η κατι αλλο συμβαινει? 

Και KARM μην απογοητευεσαι, πιστευω οτι το timing ειναι περιεργο. Σε λιγους μηνες θα φτιαξουν τα πραγματα.

----------


## Leo

Ναι είναι σύνηθες να υπάρχουν e-mail του στυλ yahoo, gmail, hotmail etc τα οποία δημιουργούνται για να μην φαίνεται ποιο σπίτι κρύβεται από πίσω. Είναι πρόκληση να παίζεις με το άγνωστο, θα σας συμβούλευα να μην χάνετε ευκαιρίες και να μην ανησυχείτε με αυτή την λεπτομέρεια. Δοκιμάστε ότι προφέρεται και επιλέξτε το κατά την κρίση σας καλύτερο.

----------


## ElisTa

> Ναι είναι σύνηθες να υπάρχουν e-mail του στυλ yahoo, gmail, hotmail etc τα οποία δημιουργούνται για να μην φαίνεται ποιο σπίτι κρύβεται από πίσω. Είναι πρόκληση να παίζεις με το άγνωστο, θα σας συμβούλευα να μην χάνετε ευκαιρίες και να μην ανησυχείτε με αυτή την λεπτομέρεια. Δοκιμάστε ότι προφέρεται και επιλέξτε το κατά την κρίση σας καλύτερο.


 
Ευχαριστω πολυ για την αμεση απαντηση σας!

----------


## Mao

Geia xara se olous, se ligo teleiwnw to stratiwtiko mou kai exw arxisei na paizw to paixnidi tis anazitisis ergasias. Exw paratirisei ola ayta pou exoun pei ta paidia pio panw. I alitheia einai oti oi perissoteres etairies psaxnoun atoma etoima(arximixanikous, managers) kai oxi toso poly voithous, to opoio kanei akoma pio dyskoli tin katastasi. Exoume pesei kai panw stin xeiroteri oikonomiki periodo. Tespa auto pantos pou eipe o Michael einai to kalytero 'gia olous yparxei mia thesi'.
Kai kati akoma mipws kserete kanena allo site i otidipote opou dimosieuonte aggelies gia nautiliakes ektos tis naftemporikis?

----------


## Amalia Ioanna

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ!!!!!!!! ΠΡΙΝ ΛΙΓΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΑΠΟΦΟΙΤΗΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΣΧΟΛΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΩΝ ΣΠΟΥΔΩΝ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΝΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΙΟΥ ΑΙΓΑΙΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΑΖΗΤΩ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ. ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΛΗΛΟ ΤΜΗΜΑ ΤΟΥ FORUM ΑΛΛΑ ΜΟΛΙΣ ΓΡΑΦΤΗΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΨΙΛΟΧΑΘΕΙ. ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΤΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΣΕ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΙΞΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ ΑΣΧΕΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΣΠΟΥΔΑΣΑ. ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΑΓΓΕΛΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΤΕΡΩΝ.

ΚΑΛΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Natsios

Καλή επιτυχία Αμαλια. Μην περιοριστείς μόνο σε αγγελίες, στείλε βιογραφικά και χτύπα πόρτες. Αξιολόγησε τις όποιες προτάσεις σου γίνουν με ουσιαστικά κριτηρια και μην περιοριστείς σε θέματα χρημάτων, απόστασης κτλ μόνο. Βάλε σκοπό να μπείς κάπου, να κάνεις την αρχή και να αποκτήσεις, εμπειρία και προϋπηρεσία που θα είναι πολύ καλά εφόδια για το μέλλον. 
Μην το βάλεις κάτω, να είσαι υπομονετική.

----------


## fotini86

Καλημέρα και απο εμένα.. Και εγώ έχω αποφοιτήσει από το Ναυτιλίας του Αιγαίου (Αμαλία το ονομά σου δεν μου θυμίζει κάτι :? ). Εν πάσει περιπτώσει όπως έχει αναφέρει ο Natsios μην το βάλεις κάτω. Και εγώ ήμουν κάποτε στην θέση σου και μάλιστα είχα απογοητευτεί τόσο πολύ που έλεγα ότι ποτέ δεν θα βρεθεί κάτι και για μένα, θεωρούσα το πτυχίο μου άχρηστο. Αλλά δεν είναι έτσι, προσπάθησέ το με λίγο επιμονή και υπομονή και θα βρεθεί κάτι. Καλή δύναμη και επιτυχία σου εύχομαι.

----------


## ais

kalispera paidia molis graftika sto forum.eime nayths kai opws oloi mas psaxnw doyleia,eyxaristw kalo brady se olous

----------


## ΘΑΛΑΜΗΠΟΛΟΣ

> αν και δεν εχω μαθει ακομα αν εχω εδω μεσα συναδελφους που εργαζονται σε ναυτιλιακες, το παρων τοπικ το ανοιγω με σκοπο οταν χρειαστει καποιος , να ζητησει πληροφοριες για το πως μπορει να μπει σε μια εταιρεια για δουλεια, πως να ειναι το cv  του, τι απαιτειται απο τους εργοδοτες, που δινουν σημασια και παει λεγοντας.
> 
> επειδη ειμαι ηδη σε μεγαλη εταιρεια και εχω περασει και απο κανα δυο αλλες, νομιζω οτι θα μπορουσα να βοηθησω σχετικα με συμβουλες για τις συνεντευξεις, να ενημερωσω για το κλιμα που επικρατει και γενικα να δωσω πληροφοριες που ισως φανουν χρησιμες.
> 
> παιδια εχω περασει αρκετες συνεντευξεις, εχω φτιαξει/αλλαξει το βιογραφικο μου περισσοτερες και θα την βρουμε την ακρη... αντε να βλεπω..
> 
> στην διαθεση σας για ερωτησεις  ,Morgan


kΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ ΑΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΕΣ ΠΟΝΤΟΠΟΡΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΡΝΟΥΝ ΘΑΛΑΜΗΠΟΛΟΥΣ

----------


## ais

kalispera morgan.ais nayths.se poia etairia eise ?ti leei ekei gia ellinhki shmaia kai katotero plhrwma ?

----------


## Morgan

Καλησπερα,

Ειμαι εδω και καποια χρονια στο εξωτερικο. ¶λλωστε Το θεμα συζητησης εδω ειναι η εργασια σε ναυτιλιακο γραφειο στην στερια.
Ριξε μια ματια γυρω γυρω στο φορουμ. Τα παιδια εδω εχουν κανει τρομερη δουλεια κ πιστευω να μπορεις να αλιευσεις πληροφοριες σχετικα με αυτο που ζητας

----------


## Leviathan

> kΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ ΑΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΕΣ ΠΟΝΤΟΠΟΡΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΡΝΟΥΝ ΘΑΛΑΜΗΠΟΛΟΥΣ


 
Andriaki shipping company αν και δεν εχω τη καλύτερη εντύπωση για αυτή την εταιρεία. Επίσης μέχρι τελευταία είχε και έλληνες ναύτες.

----------


## Apokliros

Καλησπέρα, έχω κι εγώ μια απορία για το εξής θέμα: 
στην ναυτεμπορική δημοσιεύονται κατά καιρούς αγγελίες για παχυμετρητές ελασμάτων πλοίων. 
Ξέρει κανείς γενικώς τι παίζει σ αυτήν την δουλειά; Απαιτούνται ιδιαίτερα προσόντα; Σε προσλαμβάνει η πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία ή τεχνικό γραφείο που ασχολείται με τέτοιες δουλειές; Χρειάζεσαι κάποια πιστοποίηση, απαιτείται κάποιο πτυχίο ή μπορεί να το κάνει και κάποιος τεχνίτης (πχ φιττερ); Συνθήκες εργασίας; Απολαβές;

----------


## Northern_Lights

Γενικώς πάντως είναι μια δύσκολή περίοδος για εύρεση εργασίας στον Ναυτιλιακό κλάδο.

----------


## Eng

> Καλησπέρα, έχω κι εγώ μια απορία για το εξής θέμα: 
> στην ναυτεμπορική δημοσιεύονται κατά καιρούς αγγελίες για παχυμετρητές ελασμάτων πλοίων. 
> Ξέρει κανείς γενικώς τι παίζει σ αυτήν την δουλειά; Απαιτούνται ιδιαίτερα προσόντα; Σε προσλαμβάνει η πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία ή τεχνικό γραφείο που ασχολείται με τέτοιες δουλειές; Χρειάζεσαι κάποια πιστοποίηση, απαιτείται κάποιο πτυχίο ή μπορεί να το κάνει και κάποιος τεχνίτης (πχ φιττερ); Συνθήκες εργασίας; Απολαβές;


Δυστυχως φιλε μου ειναι μια δουλεια που κατ'ουσιαν ειναι πολυ σημαντικη αλλά στη τελικη απο τα στανταρ που εχουν θεσει η ζητηση αλλά και η προσφορα εργασιας, εχει καταντησει..(τεσπα..!). 
Στο θεμα μας, ποσόντα, απο αποφοιτο Λυκειου, ΑΕΝ, ΤΕΙ, ΑΕΙ, ΙΕΚ, κλπ κλπ, απο οπου κι αν εισαι βρισκεις δουλεια. Ειδικα το καιρο που υπηρχε φουλ δουλεια, μεχρι και..απτυχιοτους επαιρναν  :Very Happy: . Βλεπεις αναλογα με το πως κινειται το χρημα στην αγορα, διαμορφωνεται και η ζητηση. 
Αλλο.. Πιστοποιηση, στην βαζουν κατευθειαν χωρις καμια μα καμια εξεταση, 500$ που τα δεινει το Γραφειο και εισαι πτηχιουχος ultraσονας.
Σε προσλαμβανει το Τεχνικο Γραφειο και οχι η Ναυτιλιακη,
Συνθηκες εργασιας? Σου αρεσει να δουλευεις στη λασπη / πετρελαιο / sludges κλπ? Εισαι ανετος να προχωρισεις σε υψος 1,25m? Περνας απο ανθρωποθυριδα D400? Μπορεις να σκαρφαλωσεις σε σκαλωσια? Αν ολα αυτα και αλλα παρομοια μπορεις να τα κανεις τοτε.. προχωρας!
Απολαβες...μαλιστα εδω ειμαστεεεε... Οι απολαβες λοιπον απο μα τετοια δουλεια ή μαλλον να το θεσω καπως αλλιως, οι απολαβες σε σχεση με το ρισκο / υποχρεωσεις / ευθυνες που εχεις ειναι πααααρα πολλες. Επισης σε σχεση με δουλεια στεριας, σιγουρα παραπάνω. ΟΜΩΣ, ρισκο να χασεις να λεφτα σου? Πιθανο εως πολυ πιθανο, συνθηκες δουλεις vs απολαβες..μμμ..προσωπικη αποψη του καθενος...
Αυτα εν ολιγοις!

----------


## Apokliros

Οκ, ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες. 

Απλά με είχε παραξενέψει το γεγονός ότι στις αγγελίες της ναυτεμπορικής αναφερόταν ''ζητούνται παχυμετρητες για ναυτιλιακή''. 

Επίσης αναρωτιώμουν αν για την παχυμέτρηση χρειάζεται κάποιο προχωρημένο επίπεδο πιστοποίησης όπως πχ για τον έλεγχο συγκολλήσεων σε δοχεία υπο πίεση. Από οτι φαίνεται (500 ευρω χωρις καμια εξέταση ???) μάλλον πρόκειται για το βασικό επίπεδο.

----------


## Eng

> Οκ, ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες. 
> 
> Απλά με είχε παραξενέψει το γεγονός ότι στις αγγελίες της ναυτεμπορικής αναφερόταν ''ζητούνται παχυμετρητες για ναυτιλιακή''. 
> 
> Επίσης αναρωτιώμουν αν για την παχυμέτρηση χρειάζεται κάποιο προχωρημένο επίπεδο πιστοποίησης όπως πχ για τον έλεγχο συγκολλήσεων σε δοχεία υπο πίεση. Από οτι φαίνεται (500 ευρω χωρις καμια εξέταση ???) μάλλον πρόκειται για το βασικό επίπεδο.


Οχι για ναυτιλιακη οπως θεωρειται, δεν ειναι αυτο. Πολλα γραφειο θελουν να χρησιμοποιουν τον ορο ναυτιλιακη. Τι να κανουμε, το prestige βλεπεις.. Παντως δεν υπαρχει καμια πιστοποιηση. Απλα περνεις ενα μηχανημα και μετρας λαμαρινες. Ακουμπας το probe πανω στο ελασμα και αυτο σου λεει τι παχος σου δεινει. Αυτο και τελειωσε η δουλεια. Τωρα, υπαρχουν αλλου ειδους μαθηματα που φτανουν και μεχρι σε master οπου διδασκεσαι το Quality Control.  Εκει μαθαινεις τα παντα απο συγκολλησεις (θεωρια) μεχρι τον ελεγχο που σε αυτη τη περιπτωση τον λεμε NDT (None Distructed Techniques). Αυτο βεβαια που σου ανεφερα δεν εχει ουδε μια σχεση με τις παχυμετρησεις που αναφεραμε παραπάνω.

----------


## woody allen

Καλησπέρα παιδια. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν καποιος γνωρίζει κάτι σχετικά με το maersk shipbroker trainee programme.Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## marcon1984

Παιδια καλησπερα σε ολους,

Μπορει καποιος να μου λυσει την απορια, τι καινουρια "μοδα" ειναι αυτη στις αγγελιες και ολοι βαζουν gmail, ymail, hotmail accounts για να λαμβανουν βιογραφικα? Ο μονος ειμαι που με εκνευριζει η υπαρχουν κι αλλοι?

Εγω προσωπικα στελνω μονο σε αυτες που βαζουν κανονικες διευθυνσεις, ή εστω εναν αριθμο φαξ. Εσεις?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το έχουμε ξανακουβεντιάσει αυτό παλιότερα



> Ναι είναι σύνηθες να υπάρχουν e-mail του στυλ yahoo, gmail, hotmail etc τα οποία δημιουργούνται για να μην φαίνεται ποιο σπίτι κρύβεται από πίσω. Είναι πρόκληση να παίζεις με το άγνωστο, θα σας συμβούλευα να μην χάνετε ευκαιρίες και να μην ανησυχείτε με αυτή την λεπτομέρεια. Δοκιμάστε ότι προφέρεται και επιλέξτε το κατά την κρίση σας καλύτερο.


Οι λόγοι είναι πολλοί από το να θέλει να κρύψει από τους ανταγωνιστές της μία επένδυση ή άλλη επιχειρηματική κίνηση (οι ανταγωνιστές έυκολα μρούν να καταλλάβουν ότι αν ζητάει κόσμο κάτι νέο ετοιμάζει, ειδικά αν ζητάει πολλές θέσεις). Ή μπορεί να είναι και ο πρακτικός λόγος ότι αν βάλουν κάποιο email της εταιρείας θα το παρόυν τα ρομποτάκια και θα γεμίσει με spam σεχρόνο dt και θα επιβαρύνει το σέρβερ της εταιρείας για χρόνια.
Θα συμφωνήσω με τη συμβουλή του καπετάνιου να στέλνεις κι εκέι και αν σε πάρουν τηλέφωνο ή ακόμα καλύτερα σου ζητήσουν συνάντηση να κρίνεις.

----------


## marcon1984

Να'σαι καλα για την απαντηση. Λυπαμαι που δεν θα συμφωνησω με τις αποψεις σου, αλλα εξηγουμαι:
(1) βαλει-δεν βαλει το ονομα της στην αγγελια, η ναυτιλια ειναι τοσο μικρο κυκλωμα, που και η παραμικρη κινηση γινεται παντου γνωστη, αν εχεις εστω κ το ελαχιστο networking (προσληψεις/απολυσεις στελεχων, κτλ)
(2) τι δουλεια εχουν τα robots-spammers? με την ιδια λογικη, την σημερον ημερα το 95% των ναυτιλιακων που εχουν websites πρεπει να τα καταργησουν, γιατι εκει δημοσιοποιειται το email τους  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: 

τεσπα, μην το κουραζουμε. αυτα ειναι πιστευω γουστα, οποιος θελει στελνει βιογραφικο, οποιος δεν γουσταρει δεν στελνει. Ε, εγω δεν στελνω γιατι το θεωρω προσβλητικο να στελνω τα personal details μου σε εναν αγνωστο.

----------


## Eng

> οποιος δεν γουσταρει δεν στελνει. Ε, εγω δεν στελνω γιατι το θεωρω προσβλητικο να στελνω τα personal details μου σε εναν αγνωστο.


 =>

"Οποιος θελει στελνει, οποιος δεν θελει δεν στελνει. Προσωπικα, εγω δεν θα στειλω γιατι θεωρω προσβλητικο να στελνω τα personal details μου σε εναν αγνωστο".

Αυτος ειναι ο τροπος που γραφουμε σε αυτο το χωρο.

----------


## marcon1984

παρδον?  :Confused:

----------


## scuba

Καλημέρα και από μένα! Εϊμαι νέος στο forum και διαβάζοντας, θεώρησα πως το πιο σωστό forum ήταν το συγκεκριμένο για να τοποθετηθώ.

Πρώτα από όλα, καλώς σας βρήκα!
Ένα forum για τη ναυτιλία όπου μπορώ να διαβάζω και να μαθαίνω!!

Έχω σπουδάσει Μηχανολόγος Μηχανικός στο ΕΜΠ και έχω τελειώσει και στην Αγγλία ένα αντίστοιχο πτυχίο και δυστηχώς δε μπορώ να βρω δουλειά!
Ψάχνω εργασία στο Τεχνικό Τμήμα. Ξέρω πως είναι δύσκολες εποχές, και σίγουρα είναι "κλειστός" τομέας εργασίας!

Είναι τόσο κλειστός ο τομέας, που μετά από πάρα πολλά βιογραφικά, δεν με έχουν πάρει τηλέφωνο ούτε για συνέντευξη!

Τα ταξίδια και η αλλαγή περιβάλλοντος μου αρέσουν, οπότε πιστεύω πως δεν θα έχω πρόβλημα! Από την άλλη, με την κατάσταση στη Κίνα, τί κάνεις?!?!


Υπάρχει κάτι άλλο που θα μπορούσα να κάνώ, έτσι ώστε να μπορέσω να βρω δουλειά?

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για την όλη βοήθεια!

Χάρηκα και ελπίζω να τα λέμε!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ρίξε μια ματιά σε αυτό το θέμα για να βρεις κάποιες πληροφορίες για την τακτική έυρεσης εργασίας σε ναυτιλιακή. Χρειάζεται επιμονή, να στέλνεις βιογραφικά και να ψάχνεις για αγγελίες.

----------


## scuba

> Ρίξε μια ματιά σε αυτό το θέμα για να βρεις κάποιες πληροφορίες για την τακτική έυρεσης εργασίας σε ναυτιλιακή. Χρειάζεται επιμονή, να στέλνεις βιογραφικά και να ψάχνεις για αγγελίες.


Καλησπέρα Παναγιώτη,
ψάχνω όσο μπορώ! Ψάχνω εδώ και 6 μήνες. Σίγουρα είναι δύσκολη φάση, αλλά πιστεύω το σημαντικότερο στη ναυτιλία είναι η γνωριμία, που δυστηχώς δεν έχω. Γιατί δεν γίνεται να μην μπορώ να βρω δουλειά! Κοιτάω στην "Ν" καθημερινά, αλλά όπως είπα και πιο πάνω είναι κλειστός τομέας και θέλει γνωριμίες!

Ευχαριστώ πάντως για την απάντηση!

----------


## diastimikos

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα!!! Θα ήθελα παρακαλώ την βοήθεια σας σε κάτι.
Διάβασα πως κάποιοι έχετε στείλει βιογραφικό σε αγγελίες οι οποίες αναφέρουν μόνο Τ.Θ και Τ.Κ. και τίποτε άλλο.
Θέλησα και εγώ λοιπόν να στείλω, όμως συνάντησα κάποιο πρόβλημα στο ταχυδρομείο.
Μου είπαν πως δεν μπορώ να στείλω, καθώς δεν υπάρχει  επωνυμία ή κάποιο όνομα, το οποίο θα δηλωθεί σαν παραλήπτης.
Ρώτησα σε δύο διαφορετικά ταχυδρομεία και η απάντηση ήταν η ίδια!!
Έχετε κάτι να μου προτείνετε; 
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ναι έχω στείλει επιστολή σε Ταχυδρομική θυρίδα (αυτό σημαίνει ΤΘ) και δεν υπήρχε πρόβλημα έφτασε κανονικά, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω αν άλλαξε κάτι στα ΕΛΤΑ (αυτό έγινε το 2003). Ο παραλήπτης είναι αυτός που νοικιάζει την Τ.Θ. από τα ΕΛΤΑ. Πάρε γραμματόσημα και ρίξε το στο κουτί και το πολύ πολύ να σου γυρίσει πίσω.

----------


## diastimikos

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση!!
Ίσως το φταίξιμο να είναι δικό μου γιατί στο πρώτο ταχυδρομείο που επισκέφθηκα, με ρώτησαν πως θέλω να το στείλω και τους είπα με τον πιο γρήγορο και σίγουρο τρόπο, όπερ σημαίνει συστημένο.
Ίσως με απλή αποστολή να μην υπάρχει πρόβλημα, αν και δεν μου εξήγησε κανείς ότι μπορώ με τον έναν ή τον άλλον τρόπο.
Όπως και να έχει θα προσπαθήσω αύριο ξανά.
Ευχαριστώ και πάλι!!

----------


## giotavouz

Καλησπερα σε ολους!!!!

Χαιρομαι παρα πολυ που βρηκα ατομα με τις ιδιες ανησυχιες και ενδιαφεροντα!!

Ειμαι και γω "παιδι" της ναυτιλιας!!!

Το αγορι μου ψαχνει για δουλεια και θα ηθελα να σας παρακαλεσω αν ακουστε κατι
να μου πειτε.

Εχει 10 χρονια εμπειρια στη ναυτιλια, στο operation κ disburstment accounts σε πλοια dry και bulk.

Ειναι 31 ετων, πολυ προθυμος και εργατικος! Αν βρεθει κατι, πειτε μου!

Σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ!!!!!

----------


## singlep_17

Καλησπέρα,

Ονομάζομαι Πασχάλης. Βλέπω γίνεται αξιόλογη δουλειά από όλους εδω μέσα για αυτο και θα ήθελα μια άποψη για μια σκέψη μου. Σε έναν μήνα τελειώνω την ΑΕΝ Μακεδονίας στην σχολή Πλοιάρχων. Αφού μπαρκάρω και γυρίσω με το καλό σκέφτομαι να φύγω για Αγγλία για ένα μεταπτυχιακό είτε στο Cass (Shipping trade and finance) είτε στο Cardiff( Marine policy) με σκοπό να μείνω εκεί για εργασία.Να αναφέρω οτι αποφοιτώ με βαθμό 8.0 και με πτυχιακή βασισμένη σε προδιαγραφές των Αγγλικών Παν/μίων.Πιστέυεται οτι θα μπορέσω να βρω δουλειά εκέι έπειτα? Ξέρω οτι με του Υπο/χου είναι πιο εύκολο να βρεις δουλειά ωστόσο με ενδιαφέρει προσ το παρων αν θα τα καταφέρω με του Πλοιάρχου Γ.

Ευχαριστω

----------


## Natsios

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> Ονομάζομαι Πασχάλης. Βλέπω γίνεται αξιόλογη δουλειά από όλους εδω μέσα για αυτο και θα ήθελα μια άποψη για μια σκέψη μου. Σε έναν μήνα τελειώνω την ΑΕΝ Μακεδονίας στην σχολή Πλοιάρχων. Αφού μπαρκάρω και γυρίσω με το καλό σκέφτομαι να φύγω για Αγγλία για ένα μεταπτυχιακό είτε στο Cass (Shipping trade and finance) είτε στο Cardiff( Marine policy) με σκοπό να μείνω εκεί για εργασία.Να αναφέρω οτι αποφοιτώ με βαθμό 8.0 και με πτυχιακή βασισμένη σε προδιαγραφές των Αγγλικών Παν/μίων.Πιστέυεται οτι θα μπορέσω να βρω δουλειά εκέι έπειτα? Ξέρω οτι με του Υπο/χου είναι πιο εύκολο να βρεις δουλειά ωστόσο με ενδιαφέρει προσ το παρων αν θα τα καταφέρω με του Πλοιάρχου Γ.
> 
> Ευχαριστω


Καλησπέρα,

Δε νομίζω φίλε μου οτι είναι εύκολο να σου απαντήσει κανείς στο ερώτημά σου, αν και στη φάση που είσαι είναι ένα εύλογο ερώτημα για σένα. Καταλαβαίνω τις ανησυχίες σου και τους προβληματισμούς σου. Συγκεντρώσου στους στόχους σου και τις σπουδες σου. Απεκτησε μεσω αυτών όσα περισσοτερα εφόδια μπορείς τα οποία θα σε βοηθήσουν οταν με το καλό έρθει η ώρα να ανοίξεις τις πόρτες που θες.

----------


## Michael

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> Ονομάζομαι Πασχάλης. Βλέπω γίνεται αξιόλογη δουλειά από όλους εδω μέσα για αυτο και θα ήθελα μια άποψη για μια σκέψη μου. Σε έναν μήνα τελειώνω την ΑΕΝ Μακεδονίας στην σχολή Πλοιάρχων. Αφού μπαρκάρω και γυρίσω με το καλό σκέφτομαι να φύγω για Αγγλία για ένα μεταπτυχιακό είτε στο Cass (Shipping trade and finance) είτε στο Cardiff( Marine policy) με σκοπό να μείνω εκεί για εργασία.Να αναφέρω οτι αποφοιτώ με βαθμό 8.0 και με πτυχιακή βασισμένη σε προδιαγραφές των Αγγλικών Παν/μίων.Πιστέυεται οτι θα μπορέσω να βρω δουλειά εκέι έπειτα? Ξέρω οτι με του Υπο/χου είναι πιο εύκολο να βρεις δουλειά ωστόσο με ενδιαφέρει προσ το παρων αν θα τα καταφέρω με του Πλοιάρχου Γ.
> 
> Ευχαριστω


Ενα απο τα βασικά προσόντα που ζητούν οι επιχειρ'ήσεις είναι η προυπηρεσία. Τα πτυχία βοηθάνε αλλά απο μόνα τους δεν σου εγγυώνται την πρόσληψη. Αν δεν έχεις λοιπόν κανένα γνωστό να σε βάλει σε κανένα γραφείο ώστε να πάρεις προυπηρεσία και να ψάξεις αργότερα για κάτι καλυτερο, νομίζω πως θα δυσκολευτείς. Και αν βρεις δουλειά, τα χρ'ηματα και οι συνθήκες μπορεί να μην είναι αρκετά καλά. Συνεπώς θεωρώ πως αυτην την στιγμή με την ναυλαγορά σε πολύ χαμηλά επίπεδα και τις προοπτικές όχι ευοίωνες είναι μια κίνηση υψηλού ρίσκου. Καλύτερα νομίζω θα ήταν η απασχόληση στο πλοίο, ώστε να έχεις μια κάποια προυπηρεσία να επιδείξεις, και κοίταξε να πάρεις γρήγορα τα διπλώματα και τότε να κάνεις το μεταπτυχιακό και μετα να ψάξεις για δουλεία σε γραφείο. Βέβαια πάντοτε υπάρχουν μεμονωμένες ευκαιρίες, αλλά αυτές είναι οι εξαιρέσεις στον κανόνα. Μπορέις βέβαια να τα κάνεις όλα παράλληλα. Δηλ. και να ψάξεις για δουλέια έξω και αν δεν βρεις να μπαρκάρεις και στο μεταξύ αν έχεις γίνει δεκτός σε κάποιο μεταπτυχιακό πας και μετά ψάχνεις για δουλεια σε γραφείο και αν βρεις, έστω και όχι καλή, πας για λίγο και ή ψάχνεις για καλύτερη ή ξανα μπαρκάρεις κ.ο.κ. Γενικά χρειάζεται ευελιξία, υπομονή και επιμονή. 

Η ζωή στο πλόιο μπορεί να έιναι δύσκολη, αλλάσε καιρούς κρίσης είναι σχετικά επικερδής, και αν τύχεις με καλούς ανθρώπους μπορείς να περάσεις πού ωράια ακόμα και στο χειρότερο πλοίο. Ε, τώρα αν τύχεις σε πονηρούς, κακόβουλούς και χαζους ανθρώπους κανε λίγο υπομονή και σε λίγο ή αυτός θα ξεμπαρκάρει ή εσύ και θα ηρεμήσεις. 

Επίσης, πρόσεξε να επιλέξεις εκείνο το μεταπτυχιακό που πραγματικά θα σε βοηθήσει να σταδιοδρομήσεις στον τομέα που επιθυμεις. Π.χ. το Cass, αν και πολυ καλό, είναι περρισότερο για όσους θέλουν να ασχοληθούν με την ναυτιλιακή χρηματοδότηση, την ανάλυση των ναυλαγορών κλπ. Αν θες να ασχοληθείς λ.χ. στο operation ή στο marine dpt πολύ περρισότερο θα σε βοηθήσουν νομίζω άλλα μεταπτυχιακά εκτός και αν το συνδυάσεις και με άλλές σπουδές, προσεχτική επιλογή των επιλεγόμενων μαθηματών και προυπηρεσία στο πλοίο.

Καλή σταδιοδρομία και επιτυχία σου εύχωμαι σε ό,τι και αν επιλέξεις να κάνεις! Και μην το βάζεις κάτω ό,τι και αν συναντήσεις...!

----------


## arzetlam

Καλησπέρα παιδιά,

Παρακάτω θα σας παραθέσω τις απόψεις μου και κάποια ερωτήματα που έχω.

Κατανοώ ότι οι καιροί είναι δύσκολοι.
Κατανοώ ότι για να προσληφθείς σε μια εταιρεία, είτε ναυτιλιακή είτε οχί, απαιτείται πλέον προυπηρεσία.
Κατανοώ ότι η ναυτιλία είναι ένας τομέας όπου οι διασυνδέσεις παίζουν ρόλο (φυσικά σε όλους τους τομείς παίζουν ρόλο, απλά πιστεύω ότι στη ναυτιλία παίζει λίγο περισσότερο)

Ας μπω στο ζουμί τώρα, λέγοντας σας κάποια πράγματα για το background μου.
Το πτυχίο μου είναι Οικονομικής Σχολής Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών.
Το μεταπτυχιακό μου αφορά το Management.
Η προυπηρεσία μου κατά κύριο λόγο είναι ως αναλυτής. (και πωλήσεις)

Θα μου πείτε εύλογα, τι δουλειά έχω εδώ????

Η αλήθεια είναι πως πάντα ήταν η επιθυμία μου να εργαστώ στο ναυτιλιακό τομέα αλλά οι συνθήκες και οι περιστάσεις/επιλογές ποτέ δεν μου έδωσαν αυτήν την ευκαιρία.
Βέβαια κάποιος ο οποίος δεν είναι τεχνικός ή με σπουδές στα ναυτιλιακά, εννοείται πως δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορεί να εργαστεί σε ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία κλπ.

Ήμουν πολύ κοντά στο να εργαστώ στη Lloyds αλλά λίγο ότι ήμουν μίκροτερος και άπειρος, λίγο ότι δεν είχα καμία άκρη, δεν πραγματοποιήθηκε ποτέ αυτή η συνεργασία.

Το τελευταίο διάστημα, με ενδιάφερει να ασχοληθώ με το κώδικα ISM & ISPS με σκοπό να γίνω auditor.
Κουφαθήκατε?!?!?!?!  :Very Happy: 

Είναι πολύ λίγες οι πιθανότητες μου, το γνωρίζω και ακόμα λιγότερες να με δεχθεί κάποια εταιρεία σαν trainee αρχικά για να παρακολουθήσω και να μάθω. Άλλα, επείδη μου αρέσει και το γουστάρω, θα προσπαθήσω τουλάχιστον.
Ερωτήσεις όσον αφορά το συγκεκριμένο αντικείμενο.....άπειρες!
Παρόλαυτα ψάχνοντας το forum βρήκα αρκετές πληροφορίες, ύστερα και από αναζήτηση από το google.
Πήρα το θάρρος να ρωτήσω κάποιους έμπειρους (χωρίς να τους γνωρίζω φυσικά και όχι από το forum) αλλά οι απαντήσεις λίγο πολύ ήταν λιτές και τυποποιημένες. Μέσον δεν έχω δυστηχώς ρε παίδια τι να κάνω...ότι έχω καταφέρει το έχω καταφέρει από μόνος μου.

Δεν θα σας ζητήσω να μου βρείτε δουλειά ούτε να με παρηγορήσετε  :Smile:  .
Αυτό που θέλω να μάθω είναι λίγες πληροφορίες.

Είναι κορεσμένο επάγγελμα ο επιθεωρητής ISM & ISPS?
Υπάρχει πιθανότητα να με δεχθεί κάποια εταιρεία (αφού παρακολουθήσω το σεμινάριο)?
Μόνο σε νηογνώμονες μπορεί να εργαστεί ή και σε ναυτιλιακές?
Αν ναι, η ναυτιλιακή δλδ μετά τον βάζει και κάνει τις πιστοποιήσεις στ ακαράβια της ???

Ότι περισσότερο μου πείτε τόσο το καλύτερο.

Σας ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σας.

----------


## Eng

> 1. Είναι κορεσμένο επάγγελμα ο επιθεωρητής ISM & ISPS?
> 2. Υπάρχει πιθανότητα να με δεχθεί κάποια εταιρεία (αφού παρακολουθήσω το σεμινάριο)?
> 3. Μόνο σε νηογνώμονες μπορεί να εργαστεί ή και σε ναυτιλιακές?
> 4. Αν ναι, η ναυτιλιακή δλδ μετά τον βάζει και κάνει τις πιστοποιήσεις στ ακαράβια της ???
> 
> Ότι περισσότερο μου πείτε τόσο το καλύτερο.
> 
> Σας ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σας.


Καλησπερα,
θα σου πω την αποψη μου απο τη δικη μου εμπειρια στη ναυτιλιακη που εργαζομαι και ταυτοχρονα θα προσπαθησω να αναφερθω στα ερωτηματα σου.

Καταρχην ο κλαδος που επελεξες του οικονομικου αναλυτη εφαρμοζεται στη ναυτιλιακη. Συνηθως με καποιο injection ναυτιλιακου τιτλου. Η δικη μας αλλα και καποιες αλλες ναυτιλιακες προσλαμβανουν οικονομικους αναλυτικες για τον υπολογισμο κοστους, ανταλλακτικων, λαδιων, καυσιμων ειτε σε κλιματα 6μηνου ή/και χρονου. Οποτε μια αρχη σε βαση βιογραφικου μπορεις να τη κανεις. εμεις ηδη εχουμε 2 τετοια ατομα.

Τωρα σχετικα με τα ερωτηματα, για να τα δουμε:

1. Η απαντηση ειναι οχι. Ειναι περισσοτερο ανακυκλωσιμη θεση, απο τη θεση του αρχιμηχανικου ή αλλον τμηματων. Εμεις εχουμε κανει μεσα στο 2013 δυο νεες προσληψεις σε ηλικιες 20-25 και μια σε βοηθου DPA (μαθητευομενος) σε ηλικια 30+. Σιγουρα παιζουν ρολο η προυπερσια αλλα που την εχεις κανει, ποσο δεκτικος στις αλλαγες εισαι και βεβαια τι προσωπικοτητα εισαι. 

2. Οπως σου ανεφερα παραπανω, ναι υπαρχει.

3. Εχω την αισθηση Περισσοτερο σε ναυτιλιακες παρα σε νηογνωμονες. Στους νηογνωμονες - απο τη δικη μου εμπειρια - θελουν τη βαση να εισαι ναυπηγος ή να εχεις ανακατευτει με τα ναυτιλιακα.

4. Ναι το auditing γινεται σε πλοια γιατι απαιτηται. Ολα τα πλοια της εταιριας πρεπει να γινονται internal audit απο το πλοιο μια φορα στο 6μηνο και πριν το external audit που γινεται απο αναγνωρισμενο οργανισμο (σημαια ή νηογνωμονα). Επισης συμφωνα με την νεα MLC2006 (Maritime Labor Convention) που θα ειναι υποχρεωτικα σε ισχυει σε ολες τις ναυτιλιακες απο τον Ιουνιο του 2014, θα πρεπει εκτος απο τα κλασικα audits να γινεται και pre-MLC auditing σε τακτα χρονικα διαστηματα.
Αρα λοιπον, οπως καταλαβαινεις, η αναγκη υπαρξης auditors ειναι σημαντικη ειδικα αν αναφερομαστε σε ναυτιλιακες με αρκετα πλοια.

Οποτε θα σου ελεγα, κανε το σεμιναριο και στο audit και βαλτο στο βιογραφικο σου. Αλλα μην ξεχασεις αυτο που σου ειπα, οτι ακομα και σαν αναλυτητης μπορεις να βρεις στο Accounts θεση.

Ευχομαι οτι καλυτερο.

----------


## arzetlam

Καταρχήν, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ γιατί είσαι ο πρώτος που μου απαντάει και μου δίνει τόσες πληροφορίες. Κανονικά στο πληθυντικό έπρεπε να σου απευθύνομαι μόνο και μόνο από τα χρόνια εμπειρίας σου, αλλά λόγω forum πιστεύω να με συγχωρέσεις. ^^

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι εργάζομαι σε εταιρεία Oil & Energy, αλλά όχι ως αναλυτής το παρόν διάστημα και γενικότερα θα ήθελα να κάνω μια επαγγελματική "στροφή".
Από όσο γνωρίζω (όχι πολλά) οι ναυτιλιακές δύσκολα να ανακοινώσουν θέση στο website τους. Μόνο φαντάζομαι αν στείλω σε όλες τις ναυτιλιακές ή εάν έχεις κάποιο μέσον (κλασσικά). Βέβαια, με συγχωρείτε για να μην παρεξηγηθώ, το "μέσον" δεν είναι πάντα αρνητικό.....κάποιες φορές είναι όντως χέρι βοηθείας σε άτομα καταξιωμένα.

Έχω ρωτήσει Lloyds, BV, ABS & DNV για προγράμματα και κόστος και απλά ενημερωτικά, να αναφέρω τα παρακάτω σε σειρά αναλογικά με το πιο κοστοβόρο:

1) DNV
2) Lloyds
3) BV
4) ABS (δεν μου απάντησαν)

Εσείς που μου προτείνετε να το κάνω? (Παίζουν οι διασυνδέσεις μέσα από το νηογνώμονα που θα το κάνω?)

Δεν με προβληματίζει ούτε το πόσο διάβασμα θα έχω, ούτε η δυσκολία....
Απλά δεν ξέρω αν έχει νόημα να ξοδέψω ένα αξιόλογο ποσό χρημάτων χωρίς να υπάρχει καμία πιθανότητα για προοπτική. Βέβαια, τα λόγια σου ήταν κάπως ενθαρρυντικά (προς θεού δεν είπες ότι θα με πάρουν  :Very Happy:  xaxa).

----------


## Eng

ΕΝΙΚΟΣ πρωτα απ' ολα.
So, δεν γνωριζω να σου πω ποια κλαση εχει τι καλυτερο. Εγω πιστοποιηθηκα MLC auditor απο τον GL και μαλιστα τωρα τον Δεκεμβρη. 
Ομως οσο και να το ψαξεις, ολες οι λασεις τα ιδια θα σου πουν. Ενα βιβλιο ειναι (μιλαω για το MLC) που υπαρχει και στο δικτυο. Για δες μπας και μπορεις να περασεις καποιο πιο οικονομικο σεμιναριο, απο μη νηογνωμονα. Δες στη Λυριτζη (KCL group) αν παιζει κανενα σεμιναριο. Καλυτερα ετσι. Μην  και δεν αξιζει απο μονος σου να χαλασεις εναν σκασμο λεφτα (αν θυμαμαι τα σεμιναρια παιζουν στο 3000+) για μια υποθεση - οπως και σωστα τα λες. Αν με το καλο μπεις σε ναυτιλιακη, εκει πολυ πιθανον θα περασεις in house seminar για auditor. Και αυτο με βαση την MLC ειναι υποχρεωτικο να γινεται (απο την εταιρια στους υπαλληλους).
Ομως εχε υποψην σου και αυτο που σου ειπα, οτι μπορεις να στειλεις βιογραφηκο σε πρωτη φαση και βεβαια Ναι αρκετες ναυτιλιακες δεν βαζουν αγγελιες ομως ολες φαϊλαρουν τα καλα βιογραφικα...

----------


## arzetlam

Thank you very much !!!

----------


## martins

Την καλημέρα μου σε όλο το φόρουμ ,

Λέω λίγο το στόρι μου για να με βοηθήσετε αν είναι εφικτό ...
Τέλειωσα οικονομικά στο πανεπιστημιο αθηνων .. στη συνεχεια πηγα στρατο και τωρα ολοκληρωνω τις σπουδες μου στο μεταπτυχιακο ναυτιλιακων σπουδων του πα.πει .. 

Στοχος ηταν να μπω σε ναυτιλιακη . Δεν μπορω με τιποτα να βρω δουλεια σε γραφειο ναυτιλιακης και σκεφτομαι (αφου τολμησω μια εγχειρηση για τη μυωπια μου - μικρου ρισκου και κοστους 2000 ευρω) να δωσω το απολυτηριο και να μπω ΑΕΝ Ασπροπυργου για πλοιαρχος ... 

Τα ερωτηματα μου ειναι : 
1) Οι εταιρειες ποντοπορου ναυτιλιας ( γκαζαδικα - lng - lpg ) παιρνουν δοκιμους σε αυτη την ηλικια (26 χρονών) ; Μήπως προτιμόνται οι νέοι ;
2) Τι μισθοί παίζουν για δόκιμους σήμερα στις παραπάνω κατηγορίες πλοίων ;
3) Θα αποτελέσει αβαντάζ η αποκόμιση ναυτικής υπηρεσίας ώστε να βγω σε γραφείο στη συνέχεια ; 
και 
4 ) Τι προετοιμασια μπορω να κανω ωστε να αυξησω τις πιθανοτητες - παρά την ηλικία μου - να με προτιμησουν ( κάποια σεμινάρια ; κάποια έξτρα εκπαίδευση ; ) .. Ακόμα και με κόστος .. Θα τα βολέψουμε αν είναι για να βρω δουλειά . 

Ευχαριστώ για την προσοχή και τον χρόνο σας .

----------


## martins

Αναμενω με χαρα τη γνωμη σας .

----------


## Vasilis-Eng

Ας ξεκινήσω από τα πρώτα που ρωτάς.
Οι εταιρίες όταν παίρνουν δόκιμους για το ταξίδι τους κοιτάν τον χαρακτήρα,πτυχία αγγλικών, αν πέρασες τα μαθήματά του εξαμήνου και τη γενικότερη συμπεριφορά σου( και φυσική κατάσταση,πολλές εταιρίες έχουν θέμα με τη παχυσαρκία λόγω κάποιων νέων κανονισμών και ασφάλισης.).Δεν ενδιαφέρονται τόσο για την ηλικία εφόσον οι ΑΕΝ οι ίδιες έχουν όριο ηλικίας και εσύ το πληρείς.
Το δύσκολο κομμάτι τώρα, επί μακρόν οι σχολές ΑΕΝ παίρνουν περισσότερους πλοιάρχους παρ'α μηχανικούς με αποτέλεσμα να υπάρχει πληθώρα στην αγορά και να δυσκολεύονται τα παιδιά να βρουν εταιρεία για να ταξιδέψουν.
Αν γνωρίζεις κάποιον σε εταιρεία και μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει θα ήταν χρήσιμο.

Τώρα το θέμα της εγχείρησης δεν γνωρίζω τι πρόβλημα έχεις αλλά ενδεχομένως και να μην χρειάζεσαι να κάνεις την εγχείρηση,πλοίαρχος θα γίνεις όχι Ίκαρος!
Αν ψάξεις θα βρεις τη προκήρυξη στο Διαδίκτυο η οποία αναφέρει το όριο μυωπίας.
Πάμε και στα ερωτήματα σου τα υπόλοιπα
2)Οι μισθοί κυμαίνονται, δεν είναι σταθεροί για τους δόκιμους ειδικά στο 1ο ταξίδι είναι πιο χαμηλά
3)Το γραφείο να ξέρεις απασχολεί λίγα άτομα σε σχέση με τα βαπόρια τις εταιρείας, αλλά η προϋπηρεσία σε ένα πλοίο είναι αβαντάζ 
4)Κάποιο επιπλέον χαρτί ως δόκιμος δεν χρειάζεται να έχεις, να περάσεις όλα τα μαθήματα(σχετικά εύκολο με σωστή προσπάθεια)

Δεν σου γράφω πολλά για γραφείο γιατί δεν ξέρω και πολλά, οπότε να μη σου λέω ασυναρτησίες.
Αν μπορώ να φανώ χρήσιμος σε κάτι άλλο να μου το πεις.
Καλά ταξίδια








> Την καλημέρα μου σε όλο το φόρουμ ,
> 
> Λέω λίγο το στόρι μου για να με βοηθήσετε αν είναι εφικτό ...
> Τέλειωσα οικονομικά στο πανεπιστημιο αθηνων .. στη συνεχεια πηγα στρατο και τωρα ολοκληρωνω τις σπουδες μου στο μεταπτυχιακο ναυτιλιακων σπουδων του πα.πει .. 
> 
> Στοχος ηταν να μπω σε ναυτιλιακη . Δεν μπορω με τιποτα να βρω δουλεια σε γραφειο ναυτιλιακης και σκεφτομαι (αφου τολμησω μια εγχειρηση για τη μυωπια μου - μικρου ρισκου και κοστους 2000 ευρω) να δωσω το απολυτηριο και να μπω ΑΕΝ Ασπροπυργου για πλοιαρχος ... 
> 
> Τα ερωτηματα μου ειναι : 
> 1) Οι εταιρειες ποντοπορου ναυτιλιας ( γκαζαδικα - lng - lpg ) παιρνουν δοκιμους σε αυτη την ηλικια (26 χρονών) ; Μήπως προτιμόνται οι νέοι ;
> ...

----------


## martins

> Ας ξεκινήσω από τα πρώτα που ρωτάς.
> Οι εταιρίες όταν παίρνουν δόκιμους για το ταξίδι τους κοιτάν τον χαρακτήρα,πτυχία αγγλικών, αν πέρασες τα μαθήματά του εξαμήνου και τη γενικότερη συμπεριφορά σου( και φυσική κατάσταση,πολλές εταιρίες έχουν θέμα με τη παχυσαρκία λόγω κάποιων νέων κανονισμών και ασφάλισης.).Δεν ενδιαφέρονται τόσο για την ηλικία εφόσον οι ΑΕΝ οι ίδιες έχουν όριο ηλικίας και εσύ το πληρείς.
> Το δύσκολο κομμάτι τώρα, επί μακρόν οι σχολές ΑΕΝ παίρνουν περισσότερους πλοιάρχους παρ'α μηχανικούς με αποτέλεσμα να υπάρχει πληθώρα στην αγορά και να δυσκολεύονται τα παιδιά να βρουν εταιρεία για να ταξιδέψουν.
> Αν γνωρίζεις κάποιον σε εταιρεία και μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει θα ήταν χρήσιμο.
> 
> Τώρα το θέμα της εγχείρησης δεν γνωρίζω τι πρόβλημα έχεις αλλά ενδεχομένως και να μην χρειάζεσαι να κάνεις την εγχείρηση,πλοίαρχος θα γίνεις όχι Ίκαρος!
> Αν ψάξεις θα βρεις τη προκήρυξη στο Διαδίκτυο η οποία αναφέρει το όριο μυωπίας.
> Πάμε και στα ερωτήματα σου τα υπόλοιπα
> 2)Οι μισθοί κυμαίνονται, δεν είναι σταθεροί για τους δόκιμους ειδικά στο 1ο ταξίδι είναι πιο χαμηλά
> ...



Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ ! Χαίρομαι που η ηλικία δεν είναι αποτρεπτική ! Στην ουσία αφήνω δουλειά με 580 ευρώ στη στεριά (10ωρη απασχόληση - σκέτη εκμετάλευση , άσχετη με το χώρο της ναυτιλίας για να πάω στη θάλασσα ) .. Γι αυτό θα ήθελα αν κάποιος ξέρει να μου πει σε τάνκερ και lng τι μισθούς παίρνουν οι πρωτόμπαρκοι δόκιμοι για να έχω μια πιο καθαρή εικόνα . Ευχαριστώ !

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Για τα εκπαιδευτικά ταξίδια καλό θα ειναι να δεις το *σχετικό θέμα* και να συνεχιστει εκέι η κουβέντα αφού εδώ συζητάμε για την εργασία σε ναυτιλιακό γραφείο.

----------


## martins

ΟΚ ! Όπως θέλετε !

----------


## nantia_ena

Καλησπέρα σας.
Θα ήθελα να σας  ρωτήσω σχετικά με εργασία σε λογιστήριο Ναυτιλιακής εταιρείας.
Διάβασα τα παραπάνω και πήρα γνώσεις-ιδέες τις οποίες δεν ήξερα καν.

Αρχικά ενδιαφέρομαι για πρακτική.Είμαι 33 ετών και τελειώνω ΑΤΕΙ λογιστικής.
Έχω τελειώσει σαν πρώτο πτυχίο Διοίκηση και Οικονομία απο ΙΕΚ.
Έχω πολλά χρόνια προϋπηρεσία σε λογιστήρια αλλά δυστυχώς όχι σε ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία.
Τώρα βρίσκομαι στο 8ο εξάμηνο και θα ήθελα να βρω να κάνω τη πρακτική μου  σε κάποια ναυτιλιακή με τη προϋπόθεση να ασχοληθώ με το αντικείμενο περαιτέρω. 

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω:
Α) Αν η ηλικία μου είναι απαγορευτική σε συνδυασμό με  το φύλο μου και το γεγονός ότι δεν έχω προϋπηρεσία στο αντικείμενο.(ναυτιλιακό λογιστήριο)
Β)Απ'ότι ασχολήθηκα λίγο παρατήρησα ότι οι ναυτιλιακές δεν ζητούν άτομα για πρακτική εργασία λόγω του ότι είναι άπειρα πάνω στο αντικείμενο.Πολλά παιδιά που  βρήκαν απο τη σχολή είχαν κάποιο γνωστό και στην ουσία τους πήραν χαριστικά.

Θα ήθελα αν μπορούσατε και γνωρίζατε να μου δώσετε κάποια συμβουλή για το πως θα μπορούσα να έρθω σε επαφή ή να γίνει πιο ελκυστικό το βιογραφικό μου.Εγώ σκέφτηκα να πάρω υπευθύνους ανθρωπίνου δυναμικού ναυτιλιακών εταιρειών ή να περάσω απο τα γραφεία να αφήσω βιογραφικό μου.Αλλά δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι καλή ιδέα ή  εφικτό.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για το χρόνο σας.
Κάθε βοήθεια δεκτή. :Fat:

----------


## Michael

Η ηλικία και πολύ περισότερο το φύλλο εκτιμώ πως δεν παίζουν ρόλο.

Όντως συνήθως ζητούνται άτομα με προυπηρεσία ειδικά σε ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες. Πάντως εφόσον υπάρχει ήδη προυπήρεσία σε λογιστήριο πιστεύω ότι είναι ένα πολύ ισχυρό συν. Ίσως σε συνδυασμό με κάποιο σχετικό σεμινάριο στην ναυτιλιακή λογιστική  μπορεί να πείσει για την ικανότητα να ανταπεξέλθεις.

Αγγελίες κατα καιρούς υπάρχουν. Αν είσαι σε εγρήγορση στέλνεις και στην συνέντευξη προσπαθείς να τους πείσεις για τις ικανότητές σου και την εμπειρία σου. Εξάλλου δεν θα παρουσιαστούν πάντοτε πολλοί υποψήφιοι που να έχουν ήδη προυπηρεσία ειδικά σε ναυτιλιακή.

Τώρα πλέον αρκetές ναυτιλιακές έχουν ιστοσελίδες μέσω των οποίων μπορείς να στείλεις speculative CV.

Για τις άλλες μια επίσκεψη επιτόπου για να αφήσεις ένα βιογραφικό δεν είναι κακή ιδέα. Σε αρκετές βέβαια μπορεί να μην σε αφήσουν καν να περάσεις την πόρτα, αλλά σίγουρα θα δεχτούν ένα βιογραφικό για να το δώσουν στο HR. Εναλλακτικά μια προηγούμενη τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία μπορεί να να διευκολύνει τα πράγματα.

Οι προσωπικές συστάσεις παίζουν όντως σημαντικό ρόλο. Βέβαια, εφόσον υπάρχουν και κάποια στοιχειώδη προσόντα. Προσωπικά δεν μου άρέσει καθόλου αυτή η "κακή συνήθεια", η οποία με ταλαιπωρεί κι εμένα στην προσπάθεια εξέυρεσης εργασίας, αλλά είναι μια πραγματικότητα. Προτείνω πάντως να αρχίσεις networking. Ημερίδες για την ναυτιλία κτλ είναι μια ευκαιρία να πίασεις κουβεντούλα στο διάλειμα με τους άλλους συνέδρους και που ξέρεις μπορεί να τύχει η περίπτωση.Εντάξει, βέβαια εννοείται πως δεν θα πιάσεις την κουβεντούλα μόνο με αυτό τον σκοπό και με φορτικό τρόπο... Υπαρχούν κατα καιρούς δωρέαν τέτοια event απλά απαιτείται συνήθως προηγούμενο κλείσιμο θέσης μέσω καποιας ιστοσελίδας.  Επιπλέον έχεις και την ευκαιρία μέσα από αυτά να μάθεις και κάποια πράγματα γενικότερα για την ναυτιλία.

Καλή επιτυχία σου εύχωμαι και αν τυχόν χρειαστεί καποια διευκρίνηση εδώ είμαστε.

----------


## nantia_ena

Μιχάλη σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πάρα πολύ για την απάντηση και το χρόνο που  διέθεσες.
Έχω ήδη αρχίσει να στέλνω βιογραφικά.
Βρήκα ένα site με όλες τις ναυτιλιακές και έφριξα "ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ"   :05.18 Flustered: 
Θα μου πάρει καμία εβδομάδα να τα τσεκάρω και να τα στείλω σε όλες.  :Surprised: 


Θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω αν που θα βρω τα σεμινάρια και οι ημερίδες.
Μέσα απο εδώ ή δημοσιεύονται στο site του υπουργείου ναυτιλίας?
Βρήκα κάποιες ημερίδες και μάλιστα έχασα μια ημερίδα στο ΠΑΠΕΙ  υπάρχουν όμως κάπου συγκεντρωμένες όλες μαζί? 


Οι πληροφορίες σου ήταν πραγματικά χρήσιμες.
Και πάλι ευχαριστώ πολύ.  :Indecisiveness: 














> Η ηλικία και πολύ περισότερο το φύλλο εκτιμώ πως δεν παίζουν ρόλο.
> 
> Όντως συνήθως ζητούνται άτομα με προυπηρεσία ειδικά σε ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες. Πάντως εφόσον υπάρχει ήδη προυπήρεσία σε λογιστήριο πιστεύω ότι είναι ένα πολύ ισχυρό συν. Ίσως σε συνδυασμό με κάποιο σχετικό σεμινάριο στην ναυτιλιακή λογιστική  μπορεί να πείσει για την ικανότητα να ανταπεξέλθεις.
> 
> Αγγελίες κατα καιρούς υπάρχουν. Αν είσαι σε εγρήγορση στέλνεις και στην συνέντευξη προσπαθείς να τους πείσεις για τις ικανότητές σου και την εμπειρία σου. Εξάλλου δεν θα παρουσιαστούν πάντοτε πολλοί υποψήφιοι που να έχουν ήδη προυπηρεσία ειδικά σε ναυτιλιακή.
> 
> Τώρα πλέον αρκetές ναυτιλιακές έχουν ιστοσελίδες μέσω των οποίων μπορείς να στείλεις speculative CV.
> 
> Για τις άλλες μια επίσκεψη επιτόπου για να αφήσεις ένα βιογραφικό δεν είναι κακή ιδέα. Σε αρκετές βέβαια μπορεί να μην σε αφήσουν καν να περάσεις την πόρτα, αλλά σίγουρα θα δεχτούν ένα βιογραφικό για να το δώσουν στο HR. Εναλλακτικά μια προηγούμενη τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία μπορεί να να διευκολύνει τα πράγματα.
> ...

----------


## nantia_ena

Μιχάλη σε ευχαριστώ πολύ.Βρήκα τελικά άκρη για σεμινάρια,μαθήματα,μέχρι και βιβλία ναυτιλιακά απο site.
Τη τρίτη θα πάω ήδη σε ένα.


Απλά όταν είσαι καινούρια σε forum χάνεσαι μέχρι να μάθεις κάποια πράγματα και να προσανατολιστείς. 
 :Single Eye:

----------


## xlstavros

Καλησπερα! Εχω μια συνεντευξη μετα απο καποια τεστ στην εταιρια MEARSK, απ την πιο γνωστη στο κλαδο της, για πρακτικη ασκηση.
Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αρχικα αν υπαρχει καποιος που να εχει περασει αυτη την διαδικασια?
Τι προετοιμασια να κανω?
Τι ερωτησεις πανω στην εταιρια/κλαδο υπαρχει περιπτωση να μου αναφερθουν?
Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων!

----------


## jacky O'

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ,

θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω που είναι καλύτερα κάποιος να δουλεύει , ως broker σε chartering εταιρεία ή σε πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία operations dep.


ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## bell

Γεια σας,

ονομαζομαι Μιχαλης 37 ετων, Μηχανολογος μηχανικος, και εργαζομαι αγγλια 2.5 χρονια τωρα σαν σχεδιαστης μηχανολογικων εγκαταστασεων. Εχω σπουδασει επισης εδω. Σκεφτομαι να κανω μια αλλαγη και ν ασχοληθω με ναυτιλιακα. Μπορειτε σας παρακαλω να με κατατοπισετε σχετικα με τα απαιτουμενα βηματα, που θα με συμβουλευατε να αποτανθω, σε ποιο τομεα της ναυτιλιας να επικεντρωθω κτλ. Εκτος απο γγλικες εταιρειες δεν θα ελεγα οχι να κανω αιτησεις και σε ελληνικες.

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ για τον χρονο σας να διαβασετε το μυνημα και ευχαριστω εγκαρδια οσους μου δειξουν καποιο μονοπατι.

----------


## Michael

> ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ,
> 
> θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω που είναι καλύτερα κάποιος να δουλεύει , ως broker σε chartering εταιρεία ή σε πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία operations dep.
> 
> ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ


Το καλύτερο από όλα, για αρχή, είναι να δουλεύει κάπου, οπουδήποτε και απο τα δύο και αν είναι αυτό...! Μολίς επιτευχθεί αυτό το πρώτο βήμα, και αφού περάσει μερικός καιρός ώστε να έχει καταλάβει πως είναι η συγκεκριμένη αγορά εργασίας και το αντικείμενο της δουλειάς του μπορεί κανείς από μόνος να κρίνει κανείς αν αξίζει να εκμεταλευτεί μια ευκαιρία που παρουσιαστεί για κάτι καλύτερο. 

Εξαρτάται και απο τι επιθυμεί και του ταιριάζει στον χαρκτήρα κάποιου. 

Σε μια πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρία ειδικεύσαι στα πλοία που έχει εταιρεία και ίσως σε μερικούς βασικούς πελάτες με τους οποίους συνεργάζεται, αν και το δεύτερο δεν είναι πάντοτε έτσι. Έχεις συνήθως μια σταθερότητα στο μισθό, στο ωράριο κλπ, αλλά σε καιρούς κρίσης αν η εταιρία δεν ΄χει καλό προφίλ στην ναυλαγορά μπορεί να ζοριστείς πολύ. Αν δεν έχει πολλά πλοία συνήθως έχεις και μικρότερο φόρτο εργασίας και πίεση. 

Από την άλλη σε μια ναυλομεσιτική θα έχεις συνήθως την ευκαιρία να ασχοληθείς με διάφορους τύπους πλοίων και σίγουρα με περισσότερους πλοιοκτήτες αλλά και ναυλωτες, αποκτώντας έτσι ευρύτερη εμπειρία και γνωριμίες. Θα έχεις όμως συνήθως περίσσότερη δουλειά, αλλά ίσως και ευκαιρίες για ένα καλό πριμ. Εξαρτάται βέβαια και την εταιρία και την θέση σου σε αυτήν. 

Αν θέλει κανείς να γίνει ένας πετυχυμένος και πολυάσχολος ναυλομεσίτης, εγώ θα πρότεινα μια ναυλομεσιτική. Αν θέλει κάτι πιο ήσυχο και σταθερό θα πρότεινα ναυτιλιακή. Βέβαια τίποτα δεν είναι απόλυτο. Επίσης, μπορεί να κάποιος να ξεκινήσει στην αρχή απο τημια μεριά και ύστερα να πάει στην άλλη. Γενικά θα πρότεινα ναυλομεσιτική για αρχή, εκτος και αν έχεις ήδη μια ευκαιρία σε πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρία.

----------


## Michael

> Γεια σας,
> 
> ονομαζομαι Μιχαλης 37 ετων, Μηχανολογος μηχανικος, και εργαζομαι αγγλια 2.5 χρονια τωρα σαν σχεδιαστης μηχανολογικων εγκαταστασεων. Εχω σπουδασει επισης εδω. Σκεφτομαι να κανω μια αλλαγη και ν ασχοληθω με ναυτιλιακα. Μπορειτε σας παρακαλω να με κατατοπισετε σχετικα με τα απαιτουμενα βηματα, που θα με συμβουλευατε να αποτανθω, σε ποιο τομεα της ναυτιλιας να επικεντρωθω κτλ. Εκτος απο γγλικες εταιρειες δεν θα ελεγα οχι να κανω αιτησεις και σε ελληνικες.
> 
> Σας ευχαριστω πολυ για τον χρονο σας να διαβασετε το μυνημα και ευχαριστω εγκαρδια οσους μου δειξουν καποιο μονοπατι.


Δεν ξέρω ποσο εύκολο έιναι να κάνεις αυτην την μεταπήδηση στην φάση που περιγράφεις. Αν ήσουν νεότερος ίσως. Θα σου πρότεινα γενικά να το κάνεις μονο αν έχεις εξασφαλίσει  μια σίγουρη θέση εργασίας και να μην αφήσεις αυτό που ήδη κάνεις, εκτός και άν έχεις την οικονομική άνεση για τέτοια πειράματα. Πάντως εφόσον σου θα ήθέλες, τότε θα σου πρότεινα να μην κοιτάξεις τόσο σε ναυτιλιακές, όσο σε νηογνώμωνες ή άλλες παρεμφερείς εταιρίες. Ίσως εκεί να είναι πιο εύκολο να βρεις απάσχόληση και να κάνει κάτι εξειδικευμένο που δεν απαιτεί τόσο γνώσεις στην ναπηγική και την ναυτιλία, όσο καθαρά μηχανολογικές.
καλή επιτυχια!

----------


## mermaid_t

> Γεια σας,
> 
> ονομαζομαι Μιχαλης 37 ετων, Μηχανολογος μηχανικος, και εργαζομαι αγγλια 2.5 χρονια τωρα σαν σχεδιαστης μηχανολογικων εγκαταστασεων. Εχω σπουδασει επισης εδω. Σκεφτομαι να κανω μια αλλαγη και ν ασχοληθω με ναυτιλιακα. Μπορειτε σας παρακαλω να με κατατοπισετε σχετικα με τα απαιτουμενα βηματα, που θα με συμβουλευατε να αποτανθω, σε ποιο τομεα της ναυτιλιας να επικεντρωθω κτλ. Εκτος απο γγλικες εταιρειες δεν θα ελεγα οχι να κανω αιτησεις και σε ελληνικες.
> 
> Σας ευχαριστω πολυ για τον χρονο σας να διαβασετε το μυνημα και ευχαριστω εγκαρδια οσους μου δειξουν καποιο μονοπατι.


Γεια σου  Μιχάλη. Θεωρώ θα ήταν καλύτερα να παρακολουθήσεις καποιο σεμινάριο πάνω στη ναυτιλία προτού δοκιμασεις να στείλεις βιογραφικά. Ειναι θετικο που έχεις εργαστεί και έχεις σπουδάσει στην Αγγλία καθώς στη ναυτιλία ολα ειναι στα αγγλικά.  Θα μπορούσες να στείλεις σε εταιρειες-νηογνωμονες ή συμβουλευτικες εταιρειες που εξειδικεύονται σε τεχνικά θέματα. Πάντως αν σου αρεσει ο χώρος αυτός και θέλεις να τον ακολουθήσεις μην το βάζεις κάτω επειδή δεν γνωρίζεις τη ναυτιλία. Ειναι πολλα άτομα που μπήκαν στον χώρο αυτο χωρις να έχουν σπουδάσει ναυτιλιακα. Ο,τι χρειαστείς ειμαι διαθέσιμη για περαιτέρω πληροφορίες! Καλή επιτυχία σου εύχομαι!

----------


## jacky O'

> Το καλύτερο από όλα, για αρχή, είναι να δουλεύει κάπου, οπουδήποτε και απο τα δύο και αν είναι αυτό...! Μολίς επιτευχθεί αυτό το πρώτο βήμα, και αφού περάσει μερικός καιρός ώστε να έχει καταλάβει πως είναι η συγκεκριμένη αγορά εργασίας και το αντικείμενο της δουλειάς του μπορεί κανείς από μόνος να κρίνει κανείς αν αξίζει να εκμεταλευτεί μια ευκαιρία που παρουσιαστεί για κάτι καλύτερο. 
> 
> Εξαρτάται και απο τι επιθυμεί και του ταιριάζει στον χαρκτήρα κάποιου. 
> 
> Σε μια πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρία ειδικεύσαι στα πλοία που έχει εταιρεία και ίσως σε μερικούς βασικούς πελάτες με τους οποίους συνεργάζεται, αν και το δεύτερο δεν είναι πάντοτε έτσι. Έχεις συνήθως μια σταθερότητα στο μισθό, στο ωράριο κλπ, αλλά σε καιρούς κρίσης αν η εταιρία δεν ΄χει καλό προφίλ στην ναυλαγορά μπορεί να ζοριστείς πολύ. Αν δεν έχει πολλά πλοία συνήθως έχεις και μικρότερο φόρτο εργασίας και πίεση. 
> 
> Από την άλλη σε μια ναυλομεσιτική θα έχεις συνήθως την ευκαιρία να ασχοληθείς με διάφορους τύπους πλοίων και σίγουρα με περισσότερους πλοιοκτήτες αλλά και ναυλωτες, αποκτώντας έτσι ευρύτερη εμπειρία και γνωριμίες. Θα έχεις όμως συνήθως περίσσότερη δουλειά, αλλά ίσως και ευκαιρίες για ένα καλό πριμ. Εξαρτάται βέβαια και την εταιρία και την θέση σου σε αυτήν. 
> 
> Αν θέλει κανείς να γίνει ένας πετυχυμένος και πολυάσχολος ναυλομεσίτης, εγώ θα πρότεινα μια ναυλομεσιτική. Αν θέλει κάτι πιο ήσυχο και σταθερό θα πρότεινα ναυτιλιακή. Βέβαια τίποτα δεν είναι απόλυτο. Επίσης, μπορεί να κάποιος να ξεκινήσει στην αρχή απο τημια μεριά και ύστερα να πάει στην άλλη. Γενικά θα πρότεινα ναυλομεσιτική για αρχή, εκτος και αν έχεις ήδη μια ευκαιρία σε πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρία.


Οπότε σε περιόδους κρίσης είναι ποιο ασφαλές να δουλεύεις σε ένα ναυλομεσιτικο μιας και υπάρχει διαφοροποίηση του ρίσκου /της δουλειάς προς πολλούς διαφορετικούς πελάτες . Μια ναυτιλιακή μπορεί να πέσει και έξω .

----------


## Michael

> Οπότε σε περιόδους κρίσης είναι ποιο ασφαλές να δουλεύεις σε ένα ναυλομεσιτικο μιας και υπάρχει διαφοροποίηση του ρίσκου /της δουλειάς προς πολλούς διαφορετικούς πελάτες . Μια ναυτιλιακή μπορεί να πέσει και έξω .


Μ' αρέσει ο τρόπος που σκέφτεσαι..! Αν είχα δική μου εταιρία θα είχες ήδη τραβήξεις το ενδιαφέρον μου... Δυστυχώς και για τους δυό μας προς το παρόν δεν έχω και προσέτι είμαι σε αναζήτηση εργασίας...! 

Επίτρεψέ μου βέβαια να σημειώσω πως ο σωστός  όρος είναι "_διασπορά_" (diversification) κι όχι  "_διαφοροποίηση_" (differentiation). Ο πρώτος όρος μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για την διασπορά κίνδύνου πχ των επενδύσεων μιας επιχείρησης και ο δεύτερος για την διφοροποίηση δραστηριοτήτων μιας επιχείρησης στα πλαίσια της στρατηγικής της. 

Επιπλέον, πολλές ναυτιλιακές μπορεί να έιναι χρόνια στην αγορά και να έχουν χρηματοδοτικά αποθέματα τέτοια που να τους επιτρέπουν να λειτοργουν για πολύ καιρό ακόμα και σε περιόδους κρίσεων. Αν μάλιστα έχουν αποσβεσει τα δάνεια για την αγορά των πλοίων ή τα αγόρασαν μετά το ξέσπασμα της κρίσης και όχι λίγο πριν τότε δεν δυσκολευτουν και πολύ με την κρίση, ειδικά αν έχουν ήδη αναπτύξει ένα προφιλ στην αγορά που τους επιτρέπει να συναλλάσωνται με ισχυρούς και αξιόπιστους πελάτες. Επιπρόσθετα μπορεί ήδη να είναι προστατευμένες πίσω απο κάποια καλή χρονονάυλωση, με τις όποιες αναπροσαρμογές στην νέα πραγματικότητα χρειαστεί να αναδιαπραγματευθούν. Αν όλα αυτά βέβαια δεν ισχύουν, τότε ναι μπορεί να κλείσει ή απλά να μειωσει τις μονάδες της, δηλαδή, τα πλοία. 

Από την άλλη μεριά, σε περιόδους κρίσεων και τα ναυλομεσιτικά γραφεία μπορεί να χάσουν αρκετούς πελάτες και από τις δυο μεριές, να μειωθεί η προμήθειά τους σε απόλυτα ποσά, εστω και αν σε ποσοστιαία κλίμακα παραμένει το ίδιο, και να δέχωνται μεγάλες πιέσεις απο του συνεργαζόμενους πλοιοκτήτες. Επίσης μερικά γραφεία μπορεί να ειδικεύωνται σε αγοορές ή τμήματα αγορών που σε μια κρίση μπορεί συρικνωθούν κρίσιμα ή και να εξαφανισθούν.

Πάντως σε περιόδους κρίσεων παρουσιάζωνται πάντα κίνδυνοι, αλλά κι ευκαιρίες..! Μπορεί π.χ. κάποιος να αρχίσει να ασχολέιται με τις αγοροπωλησίες πλοίων αντί για ναυλώσεις, με την αναδιαπραγματευση δανείων και χρονοναυλώσεων κ.ο.κ. Αν έχει το γνωστικό υπόβαθρο και εμπειρία ή πέρνει στροφές το μυαλό του μπορεί ίσως είτε σε ναυλομεσιτική είτε σε ναυτιλιακή να βρει  τον δρόμο του.

Συνεπώς αν θες μια πιο εξειδικευμένη απο την προηγούμενη απάντηση, εγώ θα σου πρότεινα να κυνηγήσεις και τα δυο και να συγκρίνεις την συγκεκριμένη ναυτιλιακή και την συγκεκριμένη ναυλομεσιτική και να αποφασίσεις αφού έχεις προσφορά και απο τις δυο. Αλλιώς πας έκει που έχεις τώρα προσφορά και μετά βλέπωντας και κάνωντας όταν εξασφαλίσεις και δεύτερη προσφορά. Τώρα, αν έχεις ήδη προυπηρεσία στον χώρο ή είσαι ήδη κάπου και σκέφτεσαι να πας άλλου,  νομίζω πως μπορείς κρίνεις μόνος τι πρέπει να κάνεις στην βάση των παραπάνω.

----------


## jacky O'

> Μ' αρέσει ο τρόπος που σκέφτεσαι..! Αν είχα δική μου εταιρία θα είχες ήδη τραβήξεις το ενδιαφέρον μου... Δυστυχώς και για τους δυό μας προς το παρόν δεν έχω και προσέτι είμαι σε αναζήτηση εργασίας...! 
> 
> Επίτρεψέ μου βέβαια να σημειώσω πως ο σωστός  όρος είναι "_διασπορά_" (diversification) κι όχι  "_διαφοροποίηση_" (differentiation). Ο πρώτος όρος μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για την διασπορά κίνδύνου πχ των επενδύσεων μιας επιχείρησης και ο δεύτερος για την διφοροποίηση δραστηριοτήτων μιας επιχείρησης στα πλαίσια της στρατηγικής της. 
> 
> Επιπλέον, πολλές ναυτιλιακές μπορεί να έιναι χρόνια στην αγορά και να έχουν χρηματοδοτικά αποθέματα τέτοια που να τους επιτρέπουν να λειτοργουν για πολύ καιρό ακόμα και σε περιόδους κρίσεων. Αν μάλιστα έχουν αποσβεσει τα δάνεια για την αγορά των πλοίων ή τα αγόρασαν μετά το ξέσπασμα της κρίσης και όχι λίγο πριν τότε δεν δυσκολευτουν και πολύ με την κρίση, ειδικά αν έχουν ήδη αναπτύξει ένα προφιλ στην αγορά που τους επιτρέπει να συναλλάσωνται με ισχυρούς και αξιόπιστους πελάτες. Επιπρόσθετα μπορεί ήδη να είναι προστατευμένες πίσω απο κάποια καλή χρονονάυλωση, με τις όποιες αναπροσαρμογές στην νέα πραγματικότητα χρειαστεί να αναδιαπραγματευθούν. Αν όλα αυτά βέβαια δεν ισχύουν, τότε ναι μπορεί να κλείσει ή απλά να μειωσει τις μονάδες της, δηλαδή, τα πλοία. 
> 
> Από την άλλη μεριά, σε περιόδους κρίσεων και τα ναυλομεσιτικά γραφεία μπορεί να χάσουν αρκετούς πελάτες και από τις δυο μεριές, να μειωθεί η προμήθειά τους σε απόλυτα ποσά, εστω και αν σε ποσοστιαία κλίμακα παραμένει το ίδιο, και να δέχωνται μεγάλες πιέσεις απο του συνεργαζόμενους πλοιοκτήτες. Επίσης μερικά γραφεία μπορεί να ειδικεύωνται σε αγοορές ή τμήματα αγορών που σε μια κρίση μπορεί συρικνωθούν κρίσιμα ή και να εξαφανισθούν.
> 
> Πάντως σε περιόδους κρίσεων παρουσιάζωνται πάντα κίνδυνοι, αλλά κι ευκαιρίες..! Μπορεί π.χ. κάποιος να αρχίσει να ασχολέιται με τις αγοροπωλησίες πλοίων αντί για ναυλώσεις, με την αναδιαπραγματευση δανείων και χρονοναυλώσεων κ.ο.κ. Αν έχει το γνωστικό υπόβαθρο και εμπειρία ή πέρνει στροφές το μυαλό του μπορεί ίσως είτε σε ναυλομεσιτική είτε σε ναυτιλιακή να βρει  τον δρόμο του.
> ...


http://www.accountancygreece.gr/ερευ...ου-και-διαφορ/

----------


## jacky O'

> http://www.accountancygreece.gr/ερευ...ου-και-διαφορ/


διαφωνώ μόνο με το differsification  ,όλα τα αλλα ωραια τα δένεις . Όσον αφορά για τη μεταπήδηση σε διάφορα τμήματα μέσα στο ναυλομεσιτικο ή τη ναυτιλιακή δεν αρέσει σε πολλούς εργοδότες . πρέπει να είσαι αποφασισμένος operations  ή dry broking .... OΣΟΝ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΙΣ ΣΥΝΕΝΤΕΥΞΕΙΣ ....

----------


## Michael

> διαφωνώ μόνο με το differsification  ,όλα τα αλλα ωραια τα δένεις . Όσον αφορά για τη μεταπήδηση σε διάφορα τμήματα μέσα στο ναυλομεσιτικο ή τη ναυτιλιακή δεν αρέσει σε πολλούς εργοδότες . πρέπει να είσαι αποφασισμένος operations  ή dry broking .... OΣΟΝ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΙΣ ΣΥΝΕΝΤΕΥΞΕΙΣ ....


Η εξειδίκευση είναι πάντα χρήσιμη και επιθυμητή. Σίγουρα το να παει κάποιος σε μια συνέντευξη και να αρχίσει να λέει ότι τον ενδιαφέρουν όλα και σκοπεύει να μεταπηδεί απο το ένα στο άλλο δεν είναι συνήθως αυτό που ζητά ένας εργοδότης και φύσικό είναι να θεωρήσει ότι μάλλλον δεν έχει το ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον και την βαθύτερη γνώση που απαιτείται για το συγκεκριμένο τομέα. Έστω και αν κάποιος έχει καταφέρει με πολύ κόπο και κόστος να έχει διττή  ή ενίοτε και πολλαπλή εξειδίκευση, αυτό δεν μπορεί να γίνει εύκολα και πάντα κατανοητό από όλους και συνήθως δημιουργεί σύγχυση. Αυτό μπορώ να στο διαβεβαιώσω και από προσωπική πείρα. Για αυτό και στο βιογραφικό, κατ' αρχήν, καλό είναι να βάζουμε μόνο ό,τι έχει σχέση με την συγκεκριμένη θέση εργασίας.

Από την άλλη όμως επιβιώνει ευκολότερα όποιος μπορεί να προσαρμόζεται στις μεταβαλλόμενες συνθήκες. Έτσι το να φροντίζει κάποιος να αποκτάει γνώσεις και άπο άλλους και δη συγγενείς τόμεις μπορεί να αποδειχτεί σωτήριο σε μια περίοδο κρίσης όπου μπορεί να αναγκαστεί έστω και προσωρινά να προβεί σε μια αλλαγή ή μετεξέλιξη στην επαγγελματική του σταδιοδρομία εκμεταλευόμενος μια ευκαιρία που παρουσιάζεται μέσα σε συγκεριμένα στενά χρονικά πλαίσια. Δες το σαν μια στρατηγική διαφοροποίησης ικανοτήτων που σε βοηθά να προβείς σε διασπορά του κινδύνου να μείνεις για κάποιο διάστημα άνεργος με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται.  Βέβαια σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις συνήθως θα χρειαστεί να ξεκινήσει κανείς ίσως απο λίγο χαμηλότερα από ό,τι ήταν μέχρι πρότινος, αλλά οι μεταθετές δεξιότητες (transferable skills) που έχει αποκτήσει από την προηγούμενη επαγγελματική δραστηριότητά του (π.χ. οι διαπραγματευτικές ικανότητες, η γνώση κρίσιμων βασικών τεχνικών χαρακτηριστικών του πλοίου, οι επαγγελματικές γνωριμίες κλπ) μπορούν ως ένα βαθμό να εγγυηθούν την γρηγορότερη προσαρμογή, επανεξειδίκευση και ανέλιξη του. 

Όλα βέβαια είναι σχετικά, και υπάρχουν πάντοτε πολλοί παράγοντες που συνεπιδρούν στην εξέλιξη μιας καταστάσεως. Απλά στα πλαίσια μιας ανάλυσης απομονώνουμε κάποιους που μπορούμε να ελέγξουμε και τους υπόλοιπους τους θεωρούμε σταθερούς για τις ανάγκες της συγκεκριμένης ανάλυσης (η γνωστή και προσφιλής στους οικονομολόγους υπόθεση του ceteris paribus). Βέβαια αυτό συνεπάγεται αυτόματα και κάποιους αυτονόητους περιορισμούς στην ασφάλεια των συμπερασμάτων που προκύπτουν από την ανάλυσή μας. Αν υπάρχει η πρακτική δυνατότητα βέβαια αρχίζουμε να εξετάζουμε διαφορετικά σενάρια ανάλυσης και να συγκρίνουμε τα αποτελέσματά τους  αλάζωντας κάθε φορά τους σταθερούς παράγοντες προς την μια ή την άλλη πλευρά από το βασικό σέναριο. Διενεργούμε δηλαδη αυτό που οι οικονομόγοι θα έλεγαν ανάλυση ευαισθησίας (ευαισθησία δηλαδή των αποτελεσμάτων της αρχικής αναλυσής μας σε μεταβολές των θεωρουμένων ως σταθερών παραγόντων).

Συνελόντι ειπείν,  άλλο τι λεεί κανείς σε μια συνέντευξη και άλλο τι πραγματικά θα χρειαστεί εν τέλει πραγματικά να κάνει σε μια απρόοπτη μεταβολή των συνθηκών... Εξάλλου στην συνέντευξη δεν ρωτούν τι θα κάνει κανείς αν κλείσει η εταιρία, διότι υπάρχει συνήθως η αυτονόητη, αλλά όχι απαραίτητα λογικά αληθής, παραδοχή οτι η εταιρία θα λειτουργεί στο διηνεκές, εκτός και αν πρόκειται για project με συγκεκριμένο χρονικό ορίζοντα.

----------


## bell

> Δεν ξέρω ποσο εύκολο έιναι να κάνεις αυτην την μεταπήδηση στην φάση που περιγράφεις. Αν ήσουν νεότερος ίσως. Θα σου πρότεινα γενικά να το κάνεις μονο αν έχεις εξασφαλίσει  μια σίγουρη θέση εργασίας και να μην αφήσεις αυτό που ήδη κάνεις, εκτός και άν έχεις την οικονομική άνεση για τέτοια πειράματα. Πάντως εφόσον σου θα ήθέλες, τότε θα σου πρότεινα να μην κοιτάξεις τόσο σε ναυτιλιακές, όσο σε νηογνώμωνες ή άλλες παρεμφερείς εταιρίες. Ίσως εκεί να είναι πιο εύκολο να βρεις απάσχόληση και να κάνει κάτι εξειδικευμένο που δεν απαιτεί τόσο γνώσεις στην ναπηγική και την ναυτιλία, όσο καθαρά μηχανολογικές.
> καλή επιτυχια!


οταν λες νεοτερος:;;;; 27;;; 28;;;; τι εργασιακη εμπειρια θα κουβαλουσα τοτε στην πλατη μου:;;τιποτα...ως ελαχιστη...εκτος αν ειχα τελειωσει ασπροπυργο και ειχα ταξιδεψει....στα 37 μου που και παλι νεος ειμαι εχω πτυχια, μεταπτυχιακα και 2.5 χρονια εργασιιακη εμπειρια UK....γι αυτο σκεφτομουν την μεταπηδηση με την ελπιδα μελλοντικα να μπιορεσω να εργαστω ελλαδα...

----------


## Michael

> οταν λες νεοτερος:;;;; 27;;; 28;;;; τι εργασιακη εμπειρια θα κουβαλουσα τοτε στην πλατη μου:;;τιποτα...ως ελαχιστη...εκτος αν ειχα τελειωσει ασπροπυργο και ειχα ταξιδεψει....στα 37 μου που και παλι νεος ειμαι εχω πτυχια, μεταπτυχιακα και 2.5 χρονια εργασιιακη εμπειρια UK....γι αυτο σκεφτομουν την μεταπηδηση με την ελπιδα μελλοντικα να μπιορεσω να εργαστω ελλαδα...


Μερικές φορές η μικρή ηλικία είναι πλεονέκτημα κι ας μην υπάρχει μεγάλη προυπηρεσία (που αναγκαστικά δεν γίνεται να υπάρχει), διότι  ο νέος είναι διατιθεμένος να εργαστεί με χαμηλότερες μισθολογικές και άλλες απαιτήσεις, προκειμένου να αποκτήσει εμπειρία. Επιπλέον είναι πιο εύλογο να αναμένει κανείς ότι δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα να ταξιδεύει συχνά και για μεγάλα διαστήματα στα πλοία για επισκευές, επιβλέψεις κλπ. αφού ως νέος δεν έχει αυξημένες οικογενειακές υποχρεώσεις, είναι πιο ξεκούραστός και σωματικά και πνευματικά πιο ενεργός. Είναι επίσης πιο δεκτικός σε νέες γνώσεις και πιο εύκολα υιοθετεί την επιχειρισιακή κουλτούρα, προσαρμόζεται γενικώς σε μεταβολές μιας και δεν έχει ακόμα σχηματίσει πάγιες τακτικές,απόψεις, τρόπους εργασίας και συνεργασίας. Βέβαια εξαρτάται πάντοτε και από το συγκεκριμένο άτομο. Αλλά η γενική π΄ρωτη εντύπωση ή προκατάληψη, αν προτιμάς αυτόν τον όρο, είναι τα όσα μόλις προανέφερα. Δεν είναι απαραίτητα σωστά, αλλά είναι σε μεγάλο βαθμό μια πραγματικότητα... Συν τοις άλλοις, ο νέος υπάρχει χρόνος να εκπαιδευθεί ενδοεταιρικά και ύστερα να αξιοποιηθεί για αρκετά χρόνια ενδοεταιρικά. Είναι δηλάδη μια επένδυση μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα απόσβεσης. Ενώ ένας μεγαλύτερος έχει μπροστά του μικρότερο χρονικό διάστημα απόσβεσης.
Συνεπώς σε αυτην την ηλικία και με την μικρή εργασιακή εμπειρία που περιγράφεις ίσως να δυσκολευτείς να ξεπεράσεις κάποιες προκαταλήψεις πριν καν καταφέρεις να πετύχεις μια συνέντευξη που θα ήταν ίσως μια ευκαιρία για να πείσεις για την ορεξή σου και ενεργητικότητα σου και τα τυχόν υπόλοιπα προσόντα σου. 
Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν αξίζει να προσπαθήσεις αν είναι κάτι που σου άρέσει και νιώθεις οτι μπορείς να το κάνεις λαμβάνωντας υπόψη και τους παράγοντες που προανέφερα. Επίσης, η σκέψη σου ότι αν μπεις στον χώρο αυτό, ίσως μετά να είναι πιο ευκολο να βρεις μια θέση σε μια εταιρία με έδρα την ελλάδα είναι απόλυτα εύλογη και προβάλει ως ισχυρό ενδεχόμενο. 
Αν έχεις δυνατές σπουδές είναι επίσης ένα ατού.
Όπως σου είπα βέβαια, εκτιμώ ότι οι νηγνωμωνες  ή παραναυτιλιακές εταιρίες είναι ίσως ενας πιο εύκολος πρωτος στόχος. Στις ναυτιλιακές πιθανόν θα συναντήσεις περισότερο τα αρνητικά στερεότυπα που σου περιέγραψα, και πιθανόν να θέλουν περισότερο κάποιον που να έχει τελειώσει καθαρά ναυπηγικές σπουδές, να ξέρει απο μηχανές και βοηθητικά μηχανήματα πλοίων, να ΄χει ανέβει πιθανόν σε βαπόρια για επισκευές ή ναυπηγήσεις, να γμωρίζει γενικά τι είναι το πλοίο και την ναυτιλιακή αγορά. Δεν χάνεις βέβαια τίποτα να προσπαθήσει και ο,τι σου κάτσει. Για ελλάδα σχετικές αγγελίες μπαίνουν ενίοτε στην ναυτεμπορική, αν και γενικά σε όλα τα σαιτ αγγελιών πλεόν αναπαράγωνται. Για μεγάλες εταιρίες όπως οι νηογνώμονες μπορείς να κοιτάξεις κατευθείαν στα εταιρικά τους σαίτ και πιθανόν να βρείς και άλλες ευκαιρίες άσχετες με την ναυτιλία, αφού οι περισότεροι έχουν εξελιχθεί γενικά σε εταιρίες τεχνικής πιστοποίησης και  συμβουλευτικής.
Όσον αφορά σπουδες και σεμινάρια, πέραν από τις σχετικές σχολές ναυπηγων δεν έχω κάτι συγκεκριμένο υπόψη μου που να αξίζει τον κόπο. Ίσως κάποιος περισότερο μέσα από τον συγκεκριμενό χώρο της ναυπηγικής και την μηχανολογίας να μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει. Μια προυπηρεσία σε πλοίο έστω και ως μέλος εξωτερικού συνεργείου θα ήταν επίσης ένα πλεονέκτημα, αλλά δεν σου εγγυάται τίποτα κανείς.
Όπως και νάχει αν ατο θες και πιστεύεις οτι  μπορείς και έχεις και την άνεση να πάρεις τα ανάλογα ρίσκα, μπορείς να το κυνηγήσεις. Ελπίζω τα όσα σου λέω να σε βοήθησαν να έχεις μια πληρέστερη εικόνα και να συμβάλλουν σε μια πιο εμπειριστατωμένη διαδικασία επιλογής.

----------


## jacky O'

Ξέρει κανεις τι παίζει με την TRAFIGURA MARITIME VENTURES στη ΒΟΥΛΑ( commodity trader ) η οποια βγάζει αγγελίες εργασίας κάθε 2 βδομάδες στην ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ ??

----------


## GioG

Ενας ηλεκτρολογος μηχανικος τι θεση μπορει να καταλαβει σε μια ναυτηλιακη εταιρια;

Ο μισθος με δεκαετη προυπηρεσια σαν ηλεκτρολογος μηχανικος που κυμαινεται;

οι συνθηκες εργασιας στις ναυτιλιακες πως ειναι;

----------


## Michael

> Ξέρει κανεις τι παίζει με την TRAFIGURA MARITIME VENTURES στη ΒΟΥΛΑ( commodity trader ) η οποια βγάζει αγγελίες εργασίας κάθε 2 βδομάδες στην ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ ??


Έ, τι να τρέχει; Απλά έχουν αγγελίες σε μόνιμη βάση εδώ και χρόνια και αν ποτέ χρειαστούν όντως προσωπικό έχουν ένα κατεβατο με ονόματα για να αρχίσουν να κάλουν. Σε πολλούς μπορεί να έχουν πάρει ήδη και συνεντευξη όποτε τους έχουν φακελώσει και δεν χρειάζεται να τρ'εχουν τελευταια στιγμή για να συνεντευξεις πρωτου επιπέδου. Αν πργματικά σε ενδιαφέρει να εργαστείς σε αυτην την εταιρία μπορείς να στείλεις το βιογραφικό σου και αν τους φανεί εκ π΄ρωτης όψεως ενδιαφέρον μπορέι να σε καλέσου  για μια π΄ρωτη συνέντευξη. Αν δεν σε ενδιαφέρει και πολύ μη χάνεις τον χρόνο σου και επικεντρώσου σε αγγελίες για πραγματικές θέσεις.

----------


## GioG

Πως είναι να δουλεύεις σε ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες; Κάποιος με εμπειρία θα μπορούσε να με κατατοπισει;

----------


## jacky O'

> Έ, τι να τρέχει; Απλά έχουν αγγελίες σε μόνιμη βάση εδώ και χρόνια και αν ποτέ χρειαστούν όντως προσωπικό έχουν ένα κατεβατο με ονόματα για να αρχίσουν να κάλουν. Σε πολλούς μπορεί να έχουν πάρει ήδη και συνεντευξη όποτε τους έχουν φακελώσει και δεν χρειάζεται να τρ'εχουν τελευταια στιγμή για να συνεντευξεις πρωτου επιπέδου. Αν πργματικά σε ενδιαφέρει να εργαστείς σε αυτην την εταιρία μπορείς να στείλεις το βιογραφικό σου και αν τους φανεί εκ π΄ρωτης όψεως ενδιαφέρον μπορέι να σε καλέσου  για μια π΄ρωτη συνέντευξη. Αν δεν σε ενδιαφέρει και πολύ μη χάνεις τον χρόνο σου και επικεντρώσου σε αγγελίες για πραγματικές θέσεις.


Δηλαδή δεν είναι καλή εταιρεία ? ζητάει κάθε μήνα claims analyst και tanker charterer .

----------

